# Celebrities and COACH.



## abandonedimages

Theres not much, but I thought I would start a thread anyway.

Katie Holmes used to be on the front page of the COACH website back in 2000!


----------



## abandonedimages

Few more.


----------



## abandonedimages




----------



## abandonedimages

Chili from TLC. You cant really tell here but shes rockin' the [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][SIZE=-1]LEGACY MEDIUM STUDIO FLAP $228[/SIZE][/FONT] (also released on 2000).


----------



## jane

Teri Hatcher


----------



## uhkiwi

omg, I love this thread! I totally never knew that Katie Holmes was a Coach model


----------



## poutine

i like the bag on terri hatcher.


----------



## kezza

Oh, I love this thread, too! Post more pics, post more pics!


----------



## abandonedimages

I found this through Google, but I dont recognize it at all. The caption under it on this website says its COACH (?).

Anyways! Presenting Mischa Barton!


----------



## shelbell77

hm..don't recognize that bag either...but I do know I've seen a lot of coach stuff on the OC.  And desperate housewives too!


----------



## abandonedimages

Another I dont recognize, but showed up in the movie Hitch. Eva Mendez is known to rock COACH though!


----------



## Sialia

Great thread! I'm dying for more pics....


----------



## coreenmd

the one on eva mendez might be a prada or coach.. anyone who can confirm? 

i've also seen eva langoria with a coach tote but i cant find the pic!


----------



## abandonedimages

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> the one on eva mendez might be a prada or coach.. anyone who can confirm?
> 
> i've also seen eva langoria with a coach tote but i cant find the pic!



Oh crap! I think it is a Prada! I see a black thing on top, center! Looks like the Prada logo  Everyone, ignore that picture LOL :shame:


----------



## anotheremptysky

OOOH!  Fun.  Love the pics!  I saw that one Mischa is using at an outlet a while ago.


----------



## cindylicious

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> Oh crap! I think it is a Prada! I see a black thing on top, center! Looks like the Prada logo  Everyone, ignore that picture LOL :shame:


Just in case you didnt know you can remove the picture by going to "User CP" 
"Miscellanous", 
and it will say "attachments" and you click on that and it lets you erase any picture you have posted. Hope this Helps!


----------



## abandonedimages

^ Neat! Too bad the picture isnt an attachment, its hotlinked


----------



## Munchkyn

I didn't realize how many celebs have coach.  All you see is LV on them.  Also, daphne is popular


----------



## kezza

Just tell me if I'm mistaken, but it looks like Zooey Deschanel is carrying a red straw Legacy hobo in this pic  :


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yeah it looks like it..I saw a horrible fake one at my local thrift store. Yuck!


----------



## enjlux

wow! I had no idea so many celebs carried coach!!!


----------



## abandonedimages

kezza said:
			
		

> Just tell me if I'm mistaken, but it looks like Zooey Deschanel is carrying a red straw Legacy hobo in this pic  :



OMG! Great picture find *kezza*!


----------



## abandonedimages

Marisa Tomei for COACH 2001.


----------



## cookiepieface

There is that one w/ Denise Richards and a coach floating around.. I have to look for it.


----------



## cookiepieface

Denise Richards w/ her Coach


----------



## abandonedimages

Another Denise Richards with the same bag as above.


----------



## LisaG719

^^^that is such a nice looking bag.


----------



## Jennn

Can anyone find the pics of celebs wearing their Daphne bags?  I know it was on the Coach website when the Daphne came out, it was a bunch of them including Jessica  Alba (a diff. pic from the one with the top handle) and Ashlee Simpson...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I came across that website like 2 days ago & I just now went looking for it & can't find it..sorry!


----------



## abandonedimages

jlr27 said:
			
		

> Can anyone find the pics of celebs wearing their Daphne bags?  I know it was on the Coach website when the Daphne came out, it was a bunch of them including Jessica  Alba (a diff. pic from the one with the top handle) and Ashlee Simpson...



Are you talking about the ones I already posted above? I got them off the COACH website and all the people you named are in them.


----------



## nyshopaholic

I have coveted the Daphne satchel that Jessica Alba has in the picture ever since I saw it in Life & Style magazine, but as usual, I am behind the trend Does anyone know if this is still available-maybe in the outlets? Thanks!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yeah some are already at the outlets..but I think there are few that come in at a time so you might want to call your local coach outlet & ask if they having any in & see if they will hold it for you..you might have to pay over the phone. I'm not sure!?!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

There is a picture of Carmen Electra w/ a vintage carryall somewhere...I can't seem to find it!


----------



## blackbutterfly

sanaa lathan and her bag...


----------



## purexelegance

poutine said:
			
		

> i like the bag on terri hatcher.


I saw the same exact bag at the outlet... if anyone's interested it was in Pennsylvania. Penn's Purchase.


----------



## coreenmd

here's a very recent jessica alba pic shopping at the gap! i think its a straw legacy tote?  she's such a laid back cali girl.


----------



## lucretias

nyshopaholic said:
			
		

> I have coveted the Daphne satchel that Jessica Alba has in the picture ever since I saw it in Life & Style magazine, but as usual, I am behind the trend Does anyone know if this is still available-maybe in the outlets? Thanks!


 
I remember seeing some other celebs with Daphne's and one of the hobos that likefeather77 has...

As for the Daphne, two weeks ago at the Rehoboth Beach outlet they had some Daphne's for sale, not sure if it was the style you want though...


----------



## LisaG719

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> View attachment 41775
> 
> 
> View attachment 41776
> 
> 
> here's a very recent jessica alba pic shopping at the gap! i think its a straw legacy tote?  she's such a laid back cali girl.


 
Is she really small or does the pug look very large?


----------



## Twisted

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> View attachment 41775
> 
> 
> View attachment 41776
> 
> 
> here's a very recent jessica alba pic shopping at the gap! i think its a straw legacy tote?  she's such a laid back cali girl.


 
was that tote included in the nordstrom sale? i haven't seen any of that on our nordies when the sale started, but before, there's quite a few hanging around.


----------



## abandonedimages

^ They were definitely on sale at my outlet, I dont know about Nordstroms though. They had A LOT but they were all gone before the week was out!


----------



## Twisted

oh.. thanks!

i want to check the outlets, but it's just too far from me.


----------



## abandonedimages

Twisted said:
			
		

> oh.. thanks!
> 
> i want to check the outlets, but it's just too far from me.



I know what you mean, it sucks! When I'm in NC the closest outlet is 3 hours away, ugh! Theres one close to me here in FL but its still about 45 min away and I dont get out there much


----------



## likeafeather77

A few more!

Jessica Alba





(http://www.imagol.com/pics/Zhou%20Xun/23970/WestHollywood.jpg)

It's a tiny picture but this is Mandy Moore with her Coach bag (does anyone know what bag she's carrying????)




(http://web.wireimage.com/images/thumbnail/2068123.jpg)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i really love Jessicas daphne..I have never seen any of the canvas daphnes IRL. But I really want one like hers or an all leather one..hmm decision decisions!


----------



## iliabags

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> I found this through Google, but I dont recognize it at all. The caption under it on this website says its COACH (?).
> 
> Anyways! Presenting Mischa Barton!


 
I saw this wristlet (exactly the same of this bag but smaller obviously) in the stores in 2003, or was it 2004.  Around then anyways....


----------



## anotheremptysky

^^ IIRC, that Mandy Moore bag is made of suede and it came out in spring of 2004?  I remember seeing the hobo on ebay a lot, it came up on one of the seaches I did often.  I found a messenger in the print.


----------



## vuittonGirl

Those Coach bags look so fun..  I love the one on Terri Hatcher.  Very colorful.


----------



## PurseLover5700

I'm not a big Tara fan..well, I honestly don't like her (IMO) but here's a pix I found of her carrying a coach purse. P.s. sorry to offend any Reids' fan but...what a horrible boob job :blink:


----------



## PurseLover5700

Another Denise Richards Pix:


----------



## PurseLover5700

Jessica Alba (what a cute outfit!):


----------



## PurseLover5700

Tina, Jessica Simpson's mom, is sporting the Soho Suede flap satchel in flint:


----------



## PurseLover5700

Eva Longoria:


----------



## PurseLover5700

Eva Longoria again on the left. And just in case you're wondering, Joss Stone (in the middle) is carrying the fur fendi spy...as for Beyonce's bag, I have no clue.


----------



## PurseLover5700

Here's Denise Richards with the same bag again:


----------



## PurseLover5700

Demi Moore:


----------



## jessejames

This is pretty obscure and I don't have a pic, but in one scene of Bruce Almighty Jennifer Aniston has a Coach Keyring with her car keys on it.  My mom saw it because we have the same keyring, lol.


----------



## sparkles48

OMG I can't believe Coach came out with this bag... it looks like a kindergartener took some pieces of felt and glued them together to make a "pretty" flower picture


----------



## Cheryl24

Lacey Chabert...I think she likes Coach a lot!


----------



## Doreen Brennan

What is the name of the bag that Eva is carrying?  I need that one.


----------



## Cheryl24

Sarah Chalke (from Scrubs)


----------



## Sialia

Doreen Brennan said:
			
		

> What is the name of the bag that Eva is carrying? I need that one.


 
I think that it's the Hamptons carry-all. Abandonedimages here on tPF has the same one in green and white. I just noticed that the most recent version of it is gone from the Coach website, though  . I absolutely love that bag and wanted it in black signature (or better yet in the colour that Eva has!).

Here's a pic of a similar one from eBay (disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with this auction and I have no idea whether this one is authentic!):


----------



## Doreen Brennan

Thanks Sialia,

I think that may be the one, but I too like the dark color that Eva is carrying better, but it seems gone from the web site, and the girls in the store are not very helpful.


----------



## Kiari

I have the black one...I can take pictures of it tonight if you want.  It is style number 5A10
Call Coach 1800 number, Im sure they still have some, but yeah it is no longer on the website.


----------



## bagsessed

It's a nice bag, when I was at the las vegas outlet last week I saw it in the hands of some lucky lady. If only I was there 10 minutes earlier, I could have bought it. The SA said it was on sale for 240. You really have to be lucky at these outlets. The bag I saw was in vachetta. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Cheryl24

Mandy Moore w/ Legacy Tote


----------



## Kiari

luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> Mandy Moore w/ Legacy Tote



LOVELY


----------



## Couturex3

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> ^^^that is such a nice looking bag.




I agree, I love Denise Richards'!


----------



## Cheryl24

Hillary Duff in an old picture


----------



## siworae

Hmm... I was in a Coach boutique 3 days ago, and they had this bag on display.  I'm sure it's still available.  I also have this bag in black, and I absolutely love it.




			
				Kiari said:
			
		

> I have the black one...I can take pictures of it tonight if you want.  It is style number 5A10
> Call Coach 1800 number, Im sure they still have some, but yeah it is no longer on the website.


----------



## EMMY

OMG!!!  Which outlet?!?!? I would LOVE the purse that Mishka (oops-sp!!) is wearing..It is indeed a coach..a lovely Coach!!!  I have the eyelet wristlet..But I need the bag!!!  If I called the outlet do you think they would send it?!?!


----------



## abandonedimages

EMMY said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  Which outlet?!?!? I would LOVE the purse that Mishka (oops-sp!!) is wearing..It is indeed a coach..a lovely Coach!!!  I have the eyelet wristlet..But I need the bag!!!  If I called the outlet do you think they would send it?!?!



If they have it I'm sure they will ship it to you BUT they will charge you retail (full) price for it.


----------



## abandonedimages

luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> Lacey Chabert...I think she likes Coach a lot!


Thats so cute! Shes carrying the purse I found while randomly typing in style #'s in the COACH website LOL











I love it!


----------



## abandonedimages

You guys have done such a great job finding celebrity + COACH pictures! Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## I Love RICE

here's Carmen Electra carrying a Coach Satchel. I am that sure if it is by Coach.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

This bag and the matching wristlet was part of the autumn 2004 collection. Underneath the grommets was a camel patent leather, too bad the suede picked up everything and would turn that color. BTW, I used to work at Coach.




			
				iliabags said:
			
		

> I saw this wristlet (exactly the same of this bag but smaller obviously) in the stores in 2003, or was it 2004.  Around then anyways....


----------



## shelbell77

I Love RICE said:
			
		

> here's Carmen Electra carrying a Coach Satchel. I am that sure if it is by Coach.


 
I'm sure it is...I see pictures with Carmen carrying coach all the time.  I think she's a big fan.


----------



## blackbutterfly

Eva Mendes and her COACH shoes...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^ good one...I would have never even thought about looking at her shoes. LOL


----------



## sharbear508

likeafeather77 said:
			
		

> A few more!
> 
> Jessica Alba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.imagol.com/pics/Zhou%20Xun/23970/WestHollywood.jpg)


 
OMG...i've always LOVE, LOVE, LOVED this one!!! *sigh* wish i could find one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anotheremptysky

Eva Longoria and her Coach boots and Zoe Saldana and her leather Daphne!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^In the 3rd pic from the left of Eva, isn't that also a Coach bag she's carrying?  Like the one Denise Richards has in blue?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^ Yeah you're so right.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thanks - I wasn't sure since I didn't know that style came in that color.  It's pretty!

There's previous pics of Jessica Alba w/ this purse but I like seeing them again w/ diff. outfits.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Paris & her friend...I don't know who she is but she has a coach. She looks familar but don't know from what. I saw this pic in the LV Subforum. LOL & had to post.


----------



## Isabel0329

sharbear508 said:
			
		

> OMG...i've always LOVE, LOVE, LOVED this one!!! *sigh* wish i could find one!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I'm pretty sure I saw one at my outlet in Aurora, IL. I droooooled over it for awhile, then realized there was no way I could afford it.


----------



## fendifemale

Jessica Alba and Mandy sure love coach!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

Isabel0329 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I saw one at my outlet in Aurora, IL. I droooooled over it for awhile, then realized there was no way I could afford it.


 
there are still some (like 4) in sanmarcos, outlet!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Here's a horrible pic of a pic..but it's the best I could do it's Brittany Murphy from US Magazine


----------



## shelbell77

Pursefanatic85 said:
			
		

> Here's a horrible pic of a pic..but it's the best I could do it's Brittany Murphy from US Magazine



I saw that too...but don't have a scanner...didn't occur to me to take a picture of it!  Very inventive!


----------



## Aaliyah_4_evah

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> View attachment 41775
> 
> 
> View attachment 41776
> 
> 
> here's a very recent jessica alba pic shopping at the gap! i think its a straw legacy tote?  she's such a laid back cali girl.


I have that bag but in gold!


----------



## abandonedimages

Pursefanatic85 said:
			
		

> Here's a horrible pic of a pic..but it's the best I could do it's Brittany Murphy from US Magazine



Yay! I have the smaller version of that bag :]


----------



## Purse=Heaven

I love the whole idea of posting pics of celebs and their coaches. It's nice to know that normal people wear/have the same stuff as the famous ones.  




			
				luvpurses24 said:
			
		

> ^^Thanks - I wasn't sure since I didn't know that style came in that color. It's pretty!
> 
> There's previous pics of Jessica Alba w/ this purse but I like seeing them again w/ diff. outfits.


 
I love that Legacy straw tote i think? i wanted that one with the metallic green trim. does anyone know about the outlets having them?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Heres a pic of Eva Longoria...She's not the one carrying it but the person behind/side of her is. Maybe it's her friend or maybe publishist (sp?)


----------



## Ghost55

Pursefanatic85 said:
			
		

> Here's a horrible pic of a pic..but it's the best I could do it's Brittany Murphy from US Magazine


 
RE: Brittany Murphys Bag
GREAT ROOMY BAG! I have it and LOVE it...it is beautiful! Got it off e-bay and AUTHENTIC!

Also- on desperate housewives- Lynette carries COACH and Petunia Pickle Bottom diaper bag! 

It was really weird because I had DVR'd it and froze it to see for sure...she was also in my model of car...Nissan Maxima... weird- I called my husband in to verify what I was seeing- thought it was a reflection of myself only on TV! Can't beat that!


----------



## Cheryl24

Eva Longoria


----------



## Cheryl24

Garcelle Beauvais (I'm not completely sure this is Coach - I'm sorry if it's not!)


----------



## ms-whitney

i don't know if anyone's mentioned mandy moore, since i only read page one and seven ;p

but she's worked with coach designers apparently, not just because she was the face of japan's coach ads..but also because they named the updated version of the legacy pocket tote (the oversized 798 one that can't be cleaned?) after her!

so now she has a bag named after her. 

i'm sure you'll see her toting it around soon, it's about to come out and she always get the perks like a *cough*freebag*cough*

gRRRrrr.


----------



## reddianasaur

Thanks for posting the pics! I love it!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Lacey Chabert - this girl needs to be a model for Coach.  She obviously loves the brand!  This bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cheryl24

More with Eva Longoria...another big Coach fan!


----------



## Cheryl24

More of Lacey Chabert - seriously, this girl has the most amazing Coach collection!


----------



## Cheryl24

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Cheryl24

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Cheryl24

Hillary Duff


----------



## uhkiwi

thank you so much, luvpurses24!! keep 'em coming--I love celebs with Coach!


----------



## Cheryl24

You're welcome!!  I'm still looking for at least another hour before my eyes bug out from staring at the computer too long!   I'll try to find more!


----------



## Bag Me

What do you think?  Do you think Mandy Moore has a "new" Coach bag?


----------



## sprinkles

UGH THAT BAG IS HAUNTING ME!!! Everyone I work with thinks it's a bag specially made for her. It looks like an extra large soho hobo, but in croc.



Bag Me said:


> What do you think?  Do you think Mandy Moore has a "new" Coach bag?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I saw that on People.com this morning & was thinking about posting it, but I'm not sure if it's Coach or not. I know she love Coach. Hmmm..


----------



## Cheryl24

Lucy Liu


----------



## Cheryl24

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## ValleyO

Bag Me said:


> What do you think? Do you think Mandy Moore has a "new" Coach bag?


 
Looks like she's got a Coach leather duffle too!


----------



## Cheryl24

Keri Russell w/ Chevron bag


----------



## ktmdoon

luvpurses24 said:


> Mandy Moore w/ Legacy Tote


 

This Legacy Tote Mandy Moore is wearing in this picture is ABSOLUTELY the most stunning bag.  

oops....you can't see the picture...but it's the one where she's wearing the huge white bag at an event


----------



## uhkiwi

I love Keri Russell! can we sticky this thread?


----------



## Cheryl24

Eva Longoria w/ smaller Chevron bag.  Sorry that it's mostly a back view. The 1st pic is just to prove it's Eva in the 2nd pic!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vanessa again...Love the Daphne


----------



## uhkiwi

hah! I knew I liked her more than Jessica for Nick ^^


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Jessica Alba


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Kelly Ripa


----------



## eosgurl

On Sunday night, the new show "Brothers and Sisters,"  Sally Field was carrying a Coach shopper tote.  No pictures but still thought it was great seeing Coach on TV!


----------



## nyshopaholic

uhkiwi said:


> I love Keri Russell! can we sticky this thread?



I second!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Britney Spears


----------



## Cheryl24

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Here's a better pic if Brittany Murphy


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Jared Lorenzen of the New York Giants and wife Tamara


----------



## sprinkles

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Jared Lorenzen of the New York Giants and wife Tamara



She has a fake! Coach never made a signature Poppy Gallery Tote.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^ I would have never even caught that...thanks!


----------



## kallison

you're right! i didn't even realize that red part was supposed to be the poppy!


----------



## reddianasaur

I was getting ready to say that was a fake Poppy tote, that style was never made! SHAME on THEM, they can afford one!!!   The side of that bag is terriable too!! UGH


----------



## fashunista9

i love jessica alba!! she shud be the next coach model =D


----------



## charlenebelle

I love Jessica Alba and Eva Longoria! Love their Coach Bags!


----------



## Cheryl24

Haylie Duff (Is Hilary's clutch Coach also?)


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Yeah her clutch is Coach...great eye!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thanks pursefanatic85! 

Now on to more pics...Eva Longoria


----------



## Cheryl24

Melissa Rivers


----------



## i_heart_coach

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Here's a better pic if Brittany Murphy


 
I WANT WANT WANT that purse! Anyone seen any lately?


----------



## Soleil

i_heart_coach said:


> I WANT WANT WANT that purse! Anyone seen any lately?



There's one on ebay now 190041615435


----------



## superstar

Michelle Trachtenberg from Buffy


----------



## superstar

Debra Messing


----------



## superstar

This girl loves her Coach.
Lacey Chabert
















Lacey and Eva Longoria.


----------



## superstar

*Mandy Moore for COACH (japan) spring 2005*


----------



## superstar

Jessica Alba and Carmen Electra


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

More Eva Longoria


----------



## Sialia

Those are all great, superstar - thanks!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Danielle Panabaker


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Eva Longoria


----------



## superstar

Eva with more Coach


----------



## superstar

Eva really loves to wear Coach.


----------



## superstar

Eva Mendez


----------



## superstar

More celebs with Coach


----------



## leeann

Ahhh!!!  Eva has the ponyhair Daphne!!!!!!  I wanted that one so bad but me and the DH are saving for a house.


----------



## superstar

her Boots are Coach


----------



## superstar




----------



## Cheryl24

^^Love that picture - especially the one with Kelly Ripa!


Here's Brittany Snow w/ the Soho Ocelot pocket satchel


----------



## Cheryl24

Hilary Duff


----------



## Cheryl24

Hilary again but this time she and Haylie have the same bag!  I always figured they shared bags.


----------



## Isabel0329

Eva at jury duty ... courtesy of Pinkisthenewblog.com


----------



## superstar

Denise Richards again.


----------



## Cheryl24

Mandy Moore


----------



## Cheryl24

Carmen Electra


----------



## diorlover

Its so refreshing to see Denise Richards carrying something other than LV mono denim....


----------



## Pursefanatic85

She was carrying the Coach way before she started w/ the LV mono denim. After she gets a purse she uses it for like a year straight without changing. LOL Everyone here gets tired of seeing all the pics of her carrying the same purses. She should atleast change it up every once in awhile.


----------



## superstar

Here is my girl with another COACH. 
The yellow Chevron bag.


----------



## superstar

Amanda bynes wearing Coach on her show. What I like about you.


----------



## Isabel0329

Hey! That's my pink bag! Cool.


----------



## Cheryl24

Jessica Alba


----------



## ms-whitney

it's nice to see ms. alba wearing one of the more basic coach bags


----------



## bag_obssessed

ms-whitney said:


> it's nice to see ms. alba wearing one of the more basic coach bags


 
Yea,  I am happy because I have it.


----------



## superstar

^^ I can't pic. What bag is it?


----------



## Cheryl24

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Cheryl24

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## Cheryl24

Another view of Rebecca Romijn


----------



## Cheryl24

Actress Sarah Wynter


----------



## Cheryl24

Eva Longoria (bag on floor)


----------



## Cheryl24

Lacey Chabert (see 2nd pic for close-up of wristlet)


----------



## Cheryl24

Finola Hughes


----------



## Cheryl24

Finola Hughes again


----------



## Cheryl24

Julie Bowen


----------



## Cheryl24

Katherine Heigl


----------



## Cheryl24

Another of Katherine Heigl


----------



## Cheryl24

Jessica Alba


----------



## Cheryl24

More of Jessica Alba


----------



## Cheryl24

Regina King


----------



## Cheryl24

Sanaa Lathan w/ Mia Satchel


----------



## Cheryl24

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## Cheryl24

Another of Garcelle


----------



## superstar

luvpurses24 said:


> Another of Katherine Heigl


She also has that bag in white and black. She must love that style.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

luvpurses24 said:


> Katherine Heigl



What's the name of the bag? It's cute! Has it been discontinued? :s


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I see them at the leesburg outlet often....if you have a nearby outlet, I would check there first. If you don't see any you can call Coach's 1800 # & pay full retail for it.


----------



## Cheryl24

Ming Na


----------



## superstar

charismaticxoxo said:


> What's the name of the bag? It's cute! Has it been discontinued? :s


It was Chelsa bag.


----------



## superstar

luvpurses24 said:


> Hilary again but this time she and Haylie have the same bag! I always figured they shared bags.


 
ha ha.. I thought that too. Hey they have the $$ to buy one each.


----------



## aarti

superstar said:


> Eva Mendez


 what is this bag? it looks like patent? or is it just siggies?


----------



## aarti

superstar said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg from Buffy


 and this purple little number!


----------



## superstar

luvpurses24 said:


> Mandy Moore w/ Legacy Tote


 

2nd picture her shoes are coach too.


----------



## superstar

aarti said:


> what is this bag? it looks like patent? or is it just siggies?


It is python. It was over $900.


----------



## superstar

mischa is wearing coach flats and bag.


----------



## superstar

Jessica Alba with a straw legacy bag.


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria wearing a Coach ponytail scarf as a headbad.


----------



## superstar

Sanaa Lathan with a gold torilla hobo


----------



## superstar

Gracelle Beauvais


----------



## superstar




----------



## blackbutterfly

zoe saldana, tracee ellis ross, ali landry, golden brooks


----------



## HighOnHandbags

blackbutterfly said:


> zoe saldana, tracee ellis ross, ali landry, golden brooks


Oh my god...those legacy satchels in ostrich and python are TDF


----------



## i_heart_coach

luvpurses24 said:


> Eva Longoria (bag on floor)


 

That coyote fur bag is TDF. I have wanted it for SOOO long! I wish she'd give me half of her collection. I think she has every bag I ever wanted and couldn't afford. Maybe if I was super gorgeous and could act I could afford them too!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Jibbs (I don't know who he is) wearing Coach sunglasses


----------



## Kitzka

Highonhandbags- My cocah store has the python satchels on person in blue and rasberry and they are GEORGEOUS. I covet one so badly. Unfortunately, I could NEVER afford a python verson. It's even a struggle to get a leather one.

But I love Tracee's show and this just makes me love her more!

Lara


----------



## HighOnHandbags

They are certainly beautiful to look at and I could never afford one either.  It is hard enough to afford the leather one but I do plan on purchasing the leather legacy just as soon as my 25&#37; discount arrives....hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## fendifemale

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Jibbs (I don't know who he is) wearing Coach sunglasses


LOL! He's a rapper. He sings "does your chain hang low?"


----------



## superstar

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Jibbs (I don't know who he is) wearing Coach sunglasses


those are the vail sunglasses. I like them.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Emily Blunt


----------



## Cheryl24

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Cheryl24

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mandy Moore


----------



## aarti

^^soo cute!


----------



## Cheryl24

Molly Sims


----------



## Cheryl24

Sarah Wynter


----------



## superstar

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Mandy Moore


 
I like it. So cute.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Jessica Alba (sorry it's sooooo BIG)


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love this thread im surprised to see celebs with Coach bags


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Cheryl24

Access Hollywood's Nancy O'Dell (I'm guessing that her DH is holding her purse for her.  So sweet!)


----------



## sphere99

luvpurses24 said:


> Lacey Chabert - this girl needs to be a model for Coach. She obviously loves the brand! This bag is gorgeous!!


which bag is that i really like it!


----------



## Cheryl24

Mandy Moore


----------



## Pursefanatic85

It looks like Eva brought out the daphne again


----------



## superstar

Eva Loves her yellow Chevron Bag, and so do I.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## Pursefanatic85

The yellow is cute, but I really like the pink one.




*used pic from ebay


----------



## christinexo

Coach signature crusher with leather band


----------



## superstar

Pursefanatic85 said:


> The yellow is cute, but I really like the pink one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *used pic from ebay


 
It's nice. But the yellow stands out more. I would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## edsbgrl

luvpurses24 said:


> Sanaa Lathan w/ Mia Satchel


 
Love the dress!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Rebecca Romijn-Legacy Leather Satchel


----------



## superstar

Hilary Duff


----------



## superstar

Lacey Chabert wearing a gold optic flap hobo


----------



## superstar

Love her. She should model for Coach.


----------



## superstar

Katherine Heigl




I want her necklace.


----------



## superstar

Here is a better picture of the bag.


----------



## abandonedimages

You guys are awesome! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## superstar

Jennifer Love


----------



## superstar

Jessica Alba


----------



## superstar




----------



## Cheryl24

Eva Longoria


----------



## superstar

^^ That is a old bag and pic. Nice to see she's been a fan for a long time.


----------



## Cheryl24

A bigger look at Ashlee Simpson and her Daphne.


----------



## superstar

Finola Hughes


----------



## superstar

oops. double post.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Rob Hardy-executive producer of Stomp The Yard w/ wife


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Beverly Mitchell


----------



## mrs jones

^^i have that and have never worn it....wasnt quite sure if it was too big. I think it looks aight.


----------



## tlloveshim

^^ I like it!  Funny how some bags look 'eh' on the website or in pics but when you see them on someone, they look so much better!


----------



## superstar

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Beverly Mitchell


 
Eva Longoria has that bag too.


----------



## Cheryl24

Jessica Alba


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Emily Osment


----------



## junney

yes ,i think so


----------



## junney

All I can find are ones on ebay, waiting to see if I find anything at the outlets in a few weeks,thanks


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mandy Moore-What bag is this..I know it's Coach by the hardware & it looks python. But not sure of the bag?!


----------



## superstar

Lacey Chabert at the opening of the rodeo dr store


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

love the scarf


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Coach clutch


----------



## superstar

Lacey with a coach wristlet


----------



## starryxangel

superstar said:


> Here is a better picture of the bag.


 
What bag is that and where can i find it?!?!


----------



## c8r0l

starryxangel said:


> What bag is that and where can i find it?!?!


 
It's the pleated hobo and it's in the outlets right now!


----------



## superstar

Lacey w/ a python clutch


----------



## Kristen

Lacey sure does love COACH!!


----------



## batgirl0711

I would love to just sit and admier Lacey's collection.


----------



## ms-whitney

omigosh...the last page...superstar you're the best! i've just been drooling over all the coach bags that various celebrities wear.


----------



## superstar

Here are more pics with Lacey and Coach.




Her coat is also coach.


----------



## superstar

Wearing the Madison in black.


----------



## superstar

straw tote


----------



## superstar

Coach Wristlet


----------



## superstar

I Love this tote


----------



## superstar

I think she looks fab in this outfit.


----------



## superstar

Lacey took a Coach wristlet to the MTV movie awards in 04.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

This girl should model for Coach she is so gorgeous.


----------



## superstar




----------



## pompilit

Great pictures!  Lacey is gorgeous.  I'd love to sneak a peek inside her closet.  Her Coach collection has to be HUGE!


----------



## Kiari

Is Lacey the younger sister from that old show Party of Five?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^Yeah I think she was the younger sis



superstar said:


> love the scarf


Does anyone know how to tie a scarf like that...it's soo cute! What size scarf is it? Thanks.


----------



## superstar

It's really easy, I tie all of my oblong scarves like that. You make two knots the first one real tight so the scarf won't come apart and the second knot is half a bow, you leave one side longer than the other. Hope this makes sense. Her's is the rinestone oblong scarf. You need a long scarf to tie it into a bow.


----------



## superstar

Kiari said:


> Is Lacey the younger sister from that old show Party of Five?


 
yes she is and she also played Gretchen from Mean girls.


----------



## Cheryl24

Regina King


----------



## Kiari

OMG I loved Lacey! (never knew her name) from Party of 5. I have seen mean girls about 3 or 4 times and never put 2 and 2 together!

How neat!


----------



## MarieG

Sophie Monk w/a black Pebbled Leather Shoulder Tote, right? 
(Got it out of the Balenciaga forum and saw this beauty there  )


----------



## cjlimes

Is this the legacy ponytail scarf? I wasn't sure, but I'm really starting to notice Coach everywhere I go!!!


----------



## Kiari

cjlimes said:


> Is this the legacy ponytail scarf? I wasn't sure, but I'm really starting to notice Coach everywhere I go!!!



I thought the same thing too!


----------



## Cheryl24

Actress Lauren Mayhew


----------



## superstar

Here is lacey with more Coach.


----------



## i_heart_coach

Celebrities & Coach jackpot:

MSN photo gallery of Rodeo Drive flagship store opening

MSN - Celebs: Photo Gallery - Coach Flagship Store Opening on Rodeo Drive

Camilla Belle Online Photo Gallery - Coach Flagship Store Opening on Rodeo Drive



Not all are carrying Coach but its neat to see who was there and obviously interested in Coach.


----------



## deweydrop

i_heart_coach said:


> Celebrities & Coach jackpot:
> 
> MSN photo gallery of Rodeo Drive flagship store opening
> 
> MSN - Celebs: Photo Gallery - Coach Flagship Store Opening on Rodeo Drive
> 
> Not all are carrying Coach but its neat to see who was there and obviously interested in Coach.


 
uhhh...isn't the siggy print going the WRONG WAY in this picture? LOL


----------



## i_heart_coach

deweydrop said:


> uhhh...isn't the siggy print going the WRONG WAY in this picture? LOL


 

I noticed that too! I was like, hey that wall is a fake!


----------



## Kiari

i_heart_coach said:


> I noticed that too! I was like, hey that wall is a fake!



 That made me choke on my drink


Too funny


----------



## Cheryl24

Eva and her Chevron bag again.


----------



## HandbagAshley

Closer up shot of the Top Handle


----------



## HandbagAshley

Maria Menounos carrying the Coach Signature Stripe Boston Bag outside the Today Show in New York City






Eva Longoria carrying the Chelsea Pony Satchel


----------



## superstar

OMG! I love it.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## handbglvr

Is that Hillary Duff? NICE chevron bag!


----------



## superstar

handbglvr said:


> Is that Hillary Duff? NICE chevron bag!


Yes it is.


----------



## superstar

Rachel Bilson wearing a Coach Tote on The O.C.


----------



## beanpolejd

superstar said:


>


I want that chevron bag!!  I love the color combo.


----------



## superstar

beanpolejd said:


> I want that chevron bag!! I love the color combo.


 
Me too!

Nicole Richie at Coach


----------



## superstar

Nicole is wearing Coach Noreen boots.


----------



## superstar

Jessica Simpson w/ a Coach scarf.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^wow I don't think I've ever seen her w/ anything else besides LV.


----------



## Cheryl24

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## lovecoach

luvpurses24 said:


> Hayden Panettiere


is that the Ali?


----------



## purseaddict**

that's what i was wondering.  i think it is!!


----------



## mrs jones




----------



## mrs jones

^^ holy crap that picture is HUGE....sorry.
I'm so computer illiterate.
Maybe a mod can fix it?


----------



## pompilit

^ The picture isn't showing up...


----------



## BeBeStyle

superstar said:


> Jessica Simpson w/ a Coach scarf.


That is super cute!!!


----------



## coach1979

Sorry if these were already posted


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Here's another of Hayden


----------



## Stophle

Man, the white Ali really is such a good looking bag. I have the whiskey but damn..I kind of want that one now too. *L*


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Camille Winbush


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria w/ a soho braided tote.


----------



## superstar




----------



## natalieg

ugh i new i should have bought a white Ali!  
and a soho braided tote!

damn you celebrities haha


----------



## Coach Superfan

WOW, i just went back through all of the pics of Lacey and Coach. She is so cute and always well put-together.  Does that girl NOT wear Coach at some point? I just started liking her more...


----------



## superstar

Coach Superfan said:


> WOW, i just went back through all of the pics of Lacey and Coach. She is so cute and always well put-together. Does that girl NOT wear Coach at some point? I just started liking her more...


She is adorable. She should be the next model for COACH.


----------



## amanda24

superstar said:


> It's really easy, I tie all of my oblong scarves like that. You make two knots the first one real tight so the scarf won't come apart and the second knot is half a bow, you leave one side longer than the other. Hope this makes sense. Her's is the rinestone oblong scarf. You need a long scarf to tie it into a bow.


When you say half a bow do you mean like only one "bunny ear?" Haha, I really want to do this.


----------



## Cheryl24

Resizing pic...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^sorry about that...

Here's another view of Hayden's gorgeous bag!


----------



## Isabel0329

luvpurses24 said:


> Here's another view of Hayden's gorgeous bag!


 
OMG. In love with that bag ....


----------



## superstar

amanda24 said:


> When you say half a bow do you mean like only one "bunny ear?" Haha, I really want to do this.


I don't know what a bunny ear is?


----------



## Stophle

superstar said:


> I don't know what a bunny ear is?


 

Like when you learned how to tie your shoes as a kid, the two loops were "bunny ears" *L*


----------



## superstar

Stophle said:


> Like when you learned how to tie your shoes as a kid, the two loops were "bunny ears" *L*


oh okay. 
ha ha.. yeah something like that.


----------



## HandbagAshley

More pics of Hayden wearing my new Ali!


----------



## Stophle

Damn...I love my whiskey, but that white is looking sharper and sharper everytime I see it.


----------



## cha cha

i own this white ali & i love it . yippy !


----------



## depthxofxdreams

alright that is it..i am getting the Ali in white...thank you Hayden...lol


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## Ilovepurse007

The bag looks so nice on her...make me want one...
and EVA has a lot of Coach bags~


----------



## Bag Me

Look at the girl with the white frame sunglasses in the background...I think its a legacy white leather satchel.


----------



## Cheryl24

Laura Bell Bundy


----------



## aarti

how tall is hayden?


----------



## Sialia

I don't think this has been posted before. It's Mandy Moore with Reed Krakoff and a Legacy satchel in some shade of blue.





© Patrick McMullan


----------



## Sialia

aarti said:


> how tall is hayden?


 
According to IMDb.com, she's 5'1".


----------



## willowsmom

Sialia said:


> I don't think this has been posted before. It's Mandy Moore with Reed Krakoff and a Legacy satchel in some shade of blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Patrick McMullan


 
Damn - ANOTHER one of a kind Caoch for Mandy Moore that I absolutely love . . .

Who's joining me in the mission to mug this girl for her bags (I know I had at least one person who was game before)?

I love that color!


----------



## tlloveshim

^^ I'm game!  When do we go?


----------



## Purses

superstar said:


>


 
This picture was taken in Toronto.  I remember seeing her there with this outfit.  I thought she was a bit strange because it was really warm that day and she is wearing boots.  Note how the other woman is wearing sandles.  She looked very average looking in person but what made me turn my head was the fact that it looked like she smiled at me and I was returning the smile.  Then I noticed a click sound and realized that someone took a picture of her.  Later, that picture was in US Weekly magazine with me edited out.


----------



## Purses

superstar said:


> yes she is and she also played Gretchen from Mean girls.


 
I have seen this photo taken.  I was unemployed at the time and was feeling really down.  I was very desperate and looking for jobs at this mall.  The mall is called Sherway Gardens Mall.
The girls looked so young in person and I was very happy to see that Lindsay Lohen looked so normal, but at that time, I had no idea who Lindsay Lohen is!
I am also happy to say that their hips seemed to be the same size as mine.  And mine are huge!
The store right behind Lindsay, is an amazing accessories store.


----------



## Jennn

Purses said:


> Later, that picture was in US Weekly magazine with me edited out.



oh man, could you imagine if you were in us weekly?!


----------



## Jennn

Sialia said:


> According to IMDb.com, she's 5'1".



yay for short girls!  that ali doesn't look overwhelming on her AT ALL.


----------



## ThaLizrdQueen

luvpurses24 said:


> Lacey Chabert...I think she likes Coach a lot!



In picture 3 can anyone tell me what the name of this one is?  Im just learning! TY

p.s. its on page 4 :o)


----------



## ViciousBliss

*everyone go to page 10. *

 

*stupid Mandy Moore....*

*I LOVE THE PURSE I LOVE THE DRESS SHE SUX~ lol *​


----------



## Regina Foreman

I'm really interested in the charity auctions that Coach Japan started yesterday. 65 Celebrities including Scarlet Johansson, Will Smith, Jennifer Aniston had painted Coach totes. It would be fun to carry their drawings.&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Sarah Michelle Gellar)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Amber Tamblyn)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ashton Kutcher&Demi Moore)&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;


----------



## superstar

I would so get this bag. Just because I love Sarah Michelle Gellar, and the bag is cute.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

They r fun bags! Not bad!!! (I want to see Scarlet Johansson, Will Smith, Jennifer Aniston, their bags)


----------



## Regina Foreman

Here are some more​



(Rachel McAdams)​



(Josh Hartnett)​



(David, Courtney & Coco Arquette)​



(Hilary Swank)​



(Leonard Dicaprio)​


----------



## Regina Foreman

(Carmen Electra)​



(ANNA KOURNIKOVA)​



(Scarlett Johansson)​



(Jennifer Aniston)​



(Kate Bosworth)​



(Will Smith)​



(Charlize Theron)​


----------



## Regina Foreman

There're 65 celebrities(some are Japanese) who are participating this charity. If you're interested, check this out.Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¥Á¥ã¥ê¥Æ¥£


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Thank you for posting and the link!


----------



## Coachlover123

That is so cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stacmck

I love Rachel McAdams' bag!


----------



## krispin41

My faves are the Leonardo Decaprio and Will Smith ones. Very cool!


----------



## nocturne76

Regina Foreman said:


> (Jennifer Aniston)​(​


​I like most of the celebrities painted Coach bags, except this one. Looks bad and seems that she couldn't care less for painting a nice Coach bag for charity. Dissapointed with her!


----------



## lucky

I agree...I don't like Jennifer Aniston's bag at all!

I love Leonardo's because I'm a palm tree kinda' gal!  There are a lot of cute ones!


----------



## Stophle

I'm disappointed in Aniston's too. She didn't even try. I'm sorry, she's not THAT cool, that I would buy something just because she sloppily painted her name on it. It's actually kind of insulting compared to what the others have done. At least they put some effort into it. 

I really like the Arquette's graffiti one. It looks great!


----------



## mightymousiest

I feel like J. Aniston didn't get the memo about what the bag should be like...either that or she's sort of lazy. I like to think the first!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Me too, I hate that one most. She didn't even paint it in the center, really bad!!!


----------



## Sialia

Regina Foreman said:


> (Charlize Theron)​


 

I  Charlize Theron's bag! It kind of reminds me of the Legacy stripe stuff. And the tail of some really funky bird. Which would actually be a great combination for me...combining my twin obsessions - Coach and birds  .​


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I actually like this one, it's very simple but nothing goes wrong with a heart design, and the signature is beautiful!


----------



## superstar

I love this one too.


----------



## Regina Foreman

I like Charlize Theron's bag, too. ​Ladies, "Leo tote" went up to 100,000yen(about $850).​Next week, 2nd auctions will start with 32 celebrities below.​Orlando Bloom, Christina Aguilerra, Debra Messing, Hilary Duff, Eva Mendes,Halle Belly,Jessica Alba, Jessica Simpson, Jennifer Garner, Jennifer Lopes, Jewel, Julian Moore, Kirstin Dunst, Kim Laver, Lucy Liu, Andy Garcia, Marron5, The Osbournes, Sandra Oh, Monet Mazur, Kidada Jones, and some Japanese celebrities.​


----------



## superstar

^^$850 is not bad at all.


----------



## Regina Foreman

*Sorry for the long* *post. *​1.(Orlando Bloom)​



2.(Christina Aguilerra)​



3.(Debra Messing)​



4.(Hilary Duff)​



5.(Eva Mendes)​



6.(Halle Belly)​



7.(Jessica Alba)​



8.(Jessica Simpson)​


----------



## Regina Foreman

9.(Jennifer Garner)​




10.(Jennifer Lopes)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

11.(Jewel)​




12.(Julian Moore)​




13.(Kirstin Dunst)​




14.(Kim Raver)​




15.(Lucy Liu)​




16.(Andy Garcia)​


----------



## Regina Foreman

17.(Marron5)​




18.(The Osbournes)​




19.(Sandra Oh)​




20.(Monet Mazur)​




21.(Kidada Jones)​




Some are worse than aniston's bag, I think.​


----------



## Ilovepurse007

This is JLO's design? Doesn't she have her own clothes line and this is what she can do? The second worse one after Jennifer Aniston. I think Orlando Bloom & Christina Aguilerra have cool paintings!


----------



## Regina Foreman

Ilovepurse007 said:


> This is JLO's design? Doesn't she have her own clothes line and this is what she can do? The second worse one after Jennifer Aniston. I think Orlando Bloom & Christina Aguilerra have cool paintings!


I know... but I think that the Halle Belly's bag is the worst.


----------



## karo

Ilovepurse007 said:


> The bag looks so nice on her...make me want one...
> and EVA has a lot of Coach bags~


This bag looks gorgeous on her! I definitely want one too


----------



## Cheryl24

Cate Blanchett


----------



## stacmck

Re: the celebrity designed bags...

What is it with some of them just signing their name? Who would pay for that?


----------



## petitemn

Stacmck, I know!
Halle Berry's and Jennifer Aniston's are really sad looking.


----------



## krispin41

Tote this! LOL! Really love Andy Garcia's bag.


----------



## stacmck

I like Christina Aguilera's bag.


----------



## beautibabe

Ilovepurse007 said:


> The bag looks so nice on her...make me want one...
> and EVA has a lot of Coach bags~




Just in case anyone is interested in Hayden's bag, it's on the Coach website   :
Coach - ALI LEATHER SHOULDER FLAP


----------



## court811

what is the name of this bag?  i want it now (but in black).  any help is much appreciated!  it's from last summer right?


----------



## katrynar

beautibabe said:


> Just in case anyone is interested in Hayden's bag, it's on the Coach website   :
> Coach - ALI LEATHER SHOULDER FLAP



Wow I want that bag! but not in leather! In canvas!! ANybody know if the PCE covers it?


----------



## seamusmom

court811 said:


> what is the name of this bag?  i want it now (but in black).  any help is much appreciated!  it's from last summer right?


I believe this is a legacy signature shoulder tote. The item # 7473. They have had them in the outlets in the past, but I don't know about recently. Did find a handful on ebay, but can't vouch for their authenticity 
So cute!


----------



## superstar

court811 said:


> what is the name of this bag? i want it now (but in black). any help is much appreciated! it's from last summer right?


It did not come in black, it was a dark brown the color was called chocolate.


----------



## tikilove81

I actually like Jessica Simpsons bag, even though I am not to fond of her!


----------



## court811

superstar said:


> It did not come in black, it was a dark brown the color was called chocolate.


the chocolate is actually what I meant, I couldnt remember if it was black or brown.  THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## krispin41

superstar said:


> It did not come in black, it was a dark brown the color was called chocolate.



And new colors of this style will be coing out in May so one of our SAs informed us!


----------



## superstar

krispin41 said:


> And new colors of this style will be coing out in May so one of our SAs informed us!


Really. Can't wait to see what colors they will have.


----------



## ElDub

Hayden loves her Coach! Here she is with a gorgeous cognac Andrea satchel.







Hayden's Brand New Bag - TMZ.com

Love it!


----------



## Sialia

Speaking of Hayden, here's a link to a video of her carrying her white Ali. When she goes outside, there's a pretty good view of it.

Hayden and Kristin's Retail Romp - TMZ.com


----------



## krispin41

Okay, so this might technically count as a celebrity, but I was reading one of my Scrapbooking Magazines and one of their staff writers (who has a great column, her name is Ali Edwards) was in this pic:






Sorry for the crappy pic, but you can see the handle (and where the glare is) of her Whiskey Shoulder bag. I was soooo excited, and knew you would all understand. My Mom was like, "So?"


----------



## Sialia

krispin41 said:


> Okay, so this might technically count as a celebrity, but I was reading one of my Scrapbooking Magazines and one of their staff writers (who has a great column, her name is Ali Edwards) was in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, but you can see the handle (and where the glare is) of her Whiskey Shoulder bag. I was soooo excited, and knew you would all understand. My Mom was like, "So?"


 
That's so cool!  My husband is the exact same way when I point out Coach bags to him when I see them in magazines or on TV.  I get so excited and he couldn't care less.


----------



## blackbutterfly

actress Sanaa Lathan:


----------



## Sialia

Here's Mandy Moore in one of her ads for Coach Japan. I don't think this one's been posted before.








Edited to add: LOVE the Sanaa Lathan pics!  I really like the Andrea satchel in that colour.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

Regina Foreman said:


> Here are some more​
> 
> 
> 
> (Rachel McAdams)​
> 
> 
> 
> (David, Courtney & Coco Arquette)​
> 
> 
> 
> (Leonard Dicaprio)​


 
of those celebrity charity bags these are think are really cute!!

i LOVE the NY/LA on the arquette family one its so ALIVE!

and Rachel McAdams is really great colors

and Leo's is very nice and summery!


----------



## Sialia

Regina Hall (with a metallic laced hobo? I don't remember that one) and Sanaa Lathan with a black leather Mandy Courier (yummy!)






http://www.bossip.com/uploaded_images/reginahallsanaalathan1-714388.jpg


----------



## Sialia

Sanaa Lathan with some sort of gold metallic Soho hobo? (This was from the Black Dahlia premiere in Sept/06, by the way). There was another picture that I couldn't save where you could see the Coach tag on its chain.








L: (c) Getty Images; R: (c) Richard Chavez


----------



## Sialia

Another shot of Mandy Moore's brown Legacy shoulder tote:







http://seven.web-log.nl/seven/2006/07/index.html


----------



## Indigowaters

court811 said:


> what is the name of this bag? i want it now (but in black). any help is much appreciated! it's from last summer right?


 
This is a Cotton Legacy Signature tote: http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown2/7473_d2.jpg


----------



## lolitablue

I love the one on Mischa! Looks roomy.  Eva Longoria was given by Coach one of the furry/winter ones (not sure about a name) to sport around, as a promotion. Will look for a pix.  T4p!!!


----------



## lalabelle7

krispin41 said:


> Okay, so this might technically count as a celebrity, but I was reading one of my Scrapbooking Magazines and one of their staff writers (who has a great column, her name is Ali Edwards) was in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, but you can see the handle (and where the glare is) of her Whiskey Shoulder bag. I was soooo excited, and knew you would all understand. My Mom was like, "So?"


 



What do you mean, she is not technically a celebrity!?!?!?   She is only my FAVORITE scrapbooker!!! (I met her while I was working at SDU and she is so nice and sweet.  If I can find the picture I took with her, I'll post it!)  Someone should tell her she should get the Ali bag!


----------



## Nicole2112

I'm a huge Ali Edwards fan myself. I'm glad there's another scrapbooker among the Coach lovers.


----------



## Sialia

Regina King with (I think) a Soho flap satchel and Regina Hall with a black pleated hobo.






I LOVE Regina King's boots, too!


----------



## Indigowaters

Sialia said:


> Regina King with (I think) a Soho flap satchel and Regina Hall with a black pleated hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Regina King's boots, too!


 
Ooh. I love the bag Regina Hall has on.


----------



## lalabelle7

Nicole2112 said:


> I'm a huge Ali Edwards fan myself. I'm glad there's another scrapbooker among the Coach lovers.


 

Me too!  It is a sick sad obsession . . . scrapbooking that is.  And it is probably more expensive than my Coach obsession, as hard as that may be to believe!  But I just love Ali's work.  I think she is just a step ahead of the rest, probably because of her graphic arts background.  AND know I know that she carries Coach, so I love her even more!


----------



## luluq8

wooooooow


----------



## blackbutterfly

Regina Hall has my bag!! 



Sialia said:


> Regina King with (I think) a Soho flap satchel and Regina Hall with a black pleated hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Regina King's boots, too!


----------



## Sialia

blackbutterfly said:


> Regina Hall has my bag!!


 
LOL!  I know - it's so cool to see them on someone famous.  I was so excited when I saw Sanaa Lathan with her black Mandy.  Even though mine is black sig instead of black leather, it gave me a little thrill.  Plus, if I didn't already have it and had been on the fence, that picture would've pushed me right over for sure.


----------



## ViciousBliss

*pinches mandy moore and rates this thread* 

gotta love seein celebs doused in coach!


----------



## krispin41

lalabelle7 said:


> What do you mean, she is not technically a celebrity!?!?!?   She is only my FAVORITE scrapbooker!!! (I met her while I was working at SDU and she is so nice and sweet.  If I can find the picture I took with her, I'll post it!)  Someone should tell her she should get the Ali bag!



LOL! Well I know some people get tweaked if it isn't someone really well known.

I met her as well when I went to CKU two years ago. I love her!!


----------



## krispin41

lalabelle7 said:


> Me too!  It is a sick sad obsession . . . scrapbooking that is.  And it is probably more expensive than my Coach obsession, as hard as that may be to believe!  But I just love Ali's work.  I think she is just a step ahead of the rest, probably because of her graphic arts background.  AND know I know that she carries Coach, so I love her even more!



I think I could open up a Scrapbook store with all the loot I have!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Hilary Swank-watercolor strip scarf


----------



## Bag Me

Eva Mendes...maybe no picture day, but got to love her bag.


----------



## handbglvr

^^I was just going to post that pic of Eva Mendes and her Mandy!^^


----------



## CandyJanney

Here's Mandy Moore covering her face with what looks to be those GINORMOUS Ergo totes.


----------



## Babygirl14

wow this is awesome...wish that i was a coach model....


----------



## Cheryl24

Amanda Bynes


----------



## Glitter Girl

I have seen Lorelai Gilmore (Lauren Graham) on the gilmore girls wearing coach in the show.  I think she has a black sig shoulder bag or Mandy.


----------



## Sialia

Mandy Moore and gold zoe clutch.  (I'm really not liking her shoes, though).


----------



## Sialia

I found a whole pile of pictures of celebs with Coach on Wire Image from the Coach Fragrance launch party.

I'll post a bunch but there are tons more if anyone wants me to find different angles of bags, etc.

Angie Harmon with Zoe clutch





Bridget Moynahan with Zoe clutch





Eva Longoria with natural Andrea satchel









Ivana Milicevic with white Andrea satchel


----------



## Sialia

More from the Coach Fragrance launch party (all pics from Wire Image):

A whole pile of Eva Mendes with her GORGEOUS whiskey Mandy


















Kidada Jones with Zoe clutch


----------



## Sialia

More from Wire Image from Coach Fragrance launch party:

Leonor Varela with large canvas Carly in natural/cognac. I tried this bag on yesterday and LOVE it. I really really really want it.





Maggie Grace with an older gold Soho small flap (?)





Mandy Moore with black Soho satchel









Marley Shelton with straw basket with white trim


----------



## Sialia

A whole pile of Molly Sims with an Ergo hobo (large?) from the Coach Fragrance launch party (courtesy of Wire Image):


----------



## Sialia

Yet more pics from the Coach Fragrance launch party (from Wire Image):

Rosario Dawson with camel Ergo hobo (large?)






Tracee Ellis Ross with a large white Ergo tote and Rosario Dawson with the XL Eva tote


----------



## pompilit

Great pics Sialia!!


----------



## HandbagAshley

Wow the Eva Tote is HUGE!


----------



## stacmck

Thanks for the pics, Sialia!

That Eva tote is ridiculous!


----------



## handbag helen

Great pics. That bag is so big. I like large bags but that one may be more than I can handle!


----------



## Stophle

It's so difficult to gauge the size of those bags when they're worn by Hollywood types because they're so skinny everything looks enormous on them. *L* 

Do those women get the bags for free from Coach, are they buying them at the release party, or are they just posing for pictures with the ones they like? I've always wondered about that. 

Thanks ladies, for finding all those awesome pictures! I LOVE Mandy Moore's style and her bags are always fantastic. I don't even like croc and I love her croc Penelope. Nuts!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

Stophle said:


> Do those women get the bags for free from Coach, are they buying them at the release party, or are they just posing for pictures with the ones they like? I've always wondered about that.


 

i was JUST wondering the same thing!!!!

any opinions or anyone who knows


----------



## Sialia

Stophle said:


> It's so difficult to gauge the size of those bags when they're worn by Hollywood types because they're so skinny everything looks enormous on them. *L*
> 
> Do those women get the bags for free from Coach, are they buying them at the release party, or are they just posing for pictures with the ones they like? I've always wondered about that.


 
From the original batch of pictures on Wire Image, it looked like Molly Sims, Maggie Grace, and Mandy Moore were carrying their own bags that they brought with them, but that Rosario Dawson, Tracee Ellis Ross, Marley Shelton were just modelling different ones from the party.  I'm not sure about the others.  Oh, and Eva Mendes' bag is her own (someone posted candid pics of her with it a few days ago).

There were a ton of other pics on there of displays in the Coach boutique or wherever the party took place...it was like finding my own little treasure trove of Coach pictures to drool over!


----------



## Nicole2112

Thanks for taking the time to post these. Great pictures! 
I agree, that XL bag is ridiculous.


----------



## Sialia

Nicole2112 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post these. Great pictures!
> I agree, that XL bag is ridiculous.


 
No problem!  It's my new hobby when I'm bored - trolling the image sites for people with Coach bags.  My husband thinks I'm insane...but he spends all his free time messing around with Google Earth so he's not really one to talk  .


----------



## Sweet Escape

I hope this comes out, I scanned it from the magazine! It's from US Weekly showing who is carrying Coach Legacy....Teri Hatcher, Halle Berry and Vanessa Minnillo.

I apologize in advance if it doesn't show up clearly, or is a repeat photo.


----------



## Sialia

Sweet Escape said:


> I hope this comes out, I scanned it from the magazine! It's from US Weekly showing who is carrying Coach Legacy....Teri Hatcher, Halle Berry and Vanessa Minnillo.
> 
> I apologize in advance if it doesn't show up clearly, or is a repeat photo.


 
Cool, thanks for posting that, Sweet Escape!


----------



## Indigowaters

I love Eva's style (watching her on Style Star as I type). And I didn't realize how big the clutch is until seeing the pic below.  


Sialia said:


> More from the Coach Fragrance launch party (all pics from Wire Image):
> 
> A whole pile of Eva Mendes with her GORGEOUS whiskey Mandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidada Jones with Zoe clutch


----------



## Indigowaters

I love Tracee! Her style is so glamorous without even trying.


Sialia said:


> Yet more pics from the Coach Fragrance launch party (from Wire Image):
> 
> Tracee Ellis Ross with a large white Ergo tote and Rosario Dawson with the XL Eva tote


----------



## buffinator

does anyone have a pic of sarah michelle gellar with a coach bag? I love her and i just want to see if she has one. Thanks


----------



## glitter8188

great pics!  it's like, celebrities . . . coach . . . they know


----------



## Xtina6405




----------



## floppyfish1986

petitemn said:


> Stacmck, I know!
> Halle Berry's and Jennifer Aniston's are really sad looking.


m5's bag looks so plain, i love then to death...anyon know how much theres went for, or the site with all these?


----------



## iqaganda




----------



## iqaganda




----------



## iqaganda




----------



## superstar

Yay! new pics. I love Eva's satchel.


----------



## Xtina6405

Eva


----------



## superstar

ElDub said:


> Hayden loves her Coach! Here she is with a gorgeous cognac Andrea satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden's Brand New Bag - TMZ.com
> 
> Love it!


 


Her sandals look like the Coach Rosabel sandals.


----------



## edna123

Katherine Heigl from Grey's Anatomy


----------



## pompilit

edna123 said:


> Katherine Heigl from Grey's Anatomy


 
Does anyone know what style bag this is?


----------



## HighOnHandbags

It's the pleated hobo.


----------



## Indigowaters

She has my bag!!!   It's #8B15 in white. I _just_ bought this last week. 


edna123 said:


> Katherine Heigl from Grey's Anatomy


----------



## pompilit

^ Thanks ladies!


----------



## handbag helen

Is Katherines the pleated hobo? Saw them at the outlets not too long ago. Its a great looking bag.


----------



## glitter8188

i saw the pink pleated hobo at filene's basement for $200.

it was divine


----------



## katrynar

man my filenes, tjmaxx, marshalls never has anything coach


----------



## superstar

Jessica Alba


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Emiy Osment


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Eva


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

I love the yellow chevron bag.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Eva loves her Chevron


----------



## blackbutterfly

Gabrielle Union at the Kentucky Derby:


----------



## Indigowaters

Wow. She looks so glamorous! 


blackbutterfly said:


> Gabrielle Union at the Kentucky Derby:


----------



## razorbackbelle0

i just love big hats. And nobody wears them anymore except royalty or horserace-goers! It's so sad. I think they're GREAT.


----------



## lovecoach

superstar said:


>


does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## katrynar

its a shearling tote i beleive


----------



## katrynar

blackbutterfly said:


> Eva Mendes and her COACH shoes...








this thread was from last year... amazing how coach came out with the same exact shoe again this year


----------



## Indigowaters

What bag is this? I think I  it! 


swtsimplicity57 said:


> Eva Longoria:


----------



## Indigowaters

I think she looks so classy in this picture and I love that bag with her outfit.





luvpurses24 said:


> More of Lacey Chabert - seriously, this girl has the most amazing Coach collection!


----------



## messengerbaglover

wow, I knew Eva liked Coach, but had no idea how many she had! LOL


----------



## Sialia

Indigowaters said:


> What bag is this? I think I  it!


 
That's a Hamptons carryall.  I love it, too!  I have the business-sized version in mahogany pebbled leather.

I love her outfit there, too.


----------



## finzup

superstar said:


>


 

My friend has this bag in the brown and it is SOOOO gorgeous.. I has buckles on the other side and is lined with shearling. It's a gallery tote and I think it's style # 8b06 and it came in navy, brown, and black. 

http://www.coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/8b06_d1.jpg


----------



## Cameelio

Hayden Panettiere on yesterday's The View wearing Myra Wedges


----------



## evychew

^^ does anyone know where I can find these wedges? I hope they're not sold out!


----------



## shelbell77

Cameelio said:


> Hayden Panettiere on yesterday's The View wearing Myra Wedges



Totally saw that too!!!!

And evychew...as of last weekend they were still in stores....and I think they are part of coachs 50% off.   I didn't get them because I couldn't believe how HEAVY they were....I was surprised!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^They are indeed part of the sale.


----------



## superstar

Here is Eva with another Coach bag.


----------



## CandyJanney

Oh GOD! I can get Myras 50 percent off? WHERE!?


----------



## blackbutterfly

i love eva...i love her style, and she always as the best accessories...i'm loving her whole look in this pic, even though it's super casual. 



superstar said:


> Here is Eva with another Coach bag.


----------



## katrynar

the mayras are 50% off in most coach stores i beleive! along with other shoes!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Eva sure does love her coach  



superstar said:


>


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Yeah Candy you can get the Mayra's right now at either 30 or 50% off at Coach stores. I want some but my boutique only carries about 8 kinds of shoe.


----------



## krispin41

Bag Fetish said:


> Eva sure does love her coach



Ooooh my friend has this bag!


----------



## Purse-O-Nality

blackbutterfly said:


> i love eva...i love her style, and she always as the best accessories...i'm loving her whole look in this pic, even though it's super casual.


Please...WHAT is that bag - the green/blue/white sig one???? I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## handbglvr

I would say that Eva and Hayden should be the next Coach catalog models!


----------



## CaliGirl101

Thanks for starting this thread.  I love it!


----------



## JuiCy JeSSiCa

I really enjoyed looking at all those celebs w/ Coach.


----------



## Sialia

Purse-O-Nality said:


> Please...WHAT is that bag - the green/blue/white sig one???? I LOVE IT!!!!!!


 
It is gorgeous!  All I know is that it's some kind of gallery tote.  Hopefully someone else knows exactly which one.  I don't recognize it from the last couple of years, anyway.


----------



## karenmae1983

It was called the optic suede gallery tote from 2005. 
Here's the original listing:
http://web.archive.org/web/20050309...ct_no=6790&category_id=68&show_bc=&easyask_id=

Here is a wristlet in the pink and purple:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Optic-Pin...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is the only thing in blue and green:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-OPTIC-SUE...oryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The number for the gallery tote is 3682


----------



## evychew

candypalmer said:


> Oh GOD! I can get Myras 50 percent off? WHERE!?




I think they are still in most Coach stores that carry shoes. I'm calling right now. SF has them for $169? (just not my size )


----------



## Parus

Mandy Moore has my penelope!! --except hers looks like some sort of alligator skin or something?? - I love this thread! Thanks for all the posts!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## handbglvr

*I didn't know where to post these pics, but these Ergo's were in my Harpers Bazaar mag! (One modeled by Giselle!)*


----------



## superstar

^^ She looks fab with that Ergo.


----------



## handbglvr

^^Doesn't she?!!^^

That will definitely help boost sales of the Patent Leather Ergo!


----------



## krispin41

handbglvr said:


> *I didn't know where to post these pics, but these Ergo's were in my Harpers Bazaar mag! (One modeled by Giselle!)*



MMMMMMmmmmmm Patent!


----------



## glitter8188

^^ love COACH in magazines! ^^


----------



## katrynar

hayden again from tpf home page


----------



## katrynar

oh i meant the shoes lol mayra wedges


----------



## katrynar

ok so i m a quasi stalker


----------



## katrynar




----------



## katrynar




----------



## katrynar

looks like a xl bordeaux suede hobo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  turquoise and red is such a great combo!


----------



## handbglvr

Hayden should be in the next catalog!
She is _THE_ Coach it girl of the moment!


----------



## katrynar

yeah!!! wonder what happened to the other pics i had in the thread


----------



## fieldsinspring

katrynar said:


>


 Is this the ali? It looks a little longer to me, but I haven't seen these in real life yet


----------



## katrynar

it is an ali! its huge and she s tiny like 5'3"


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

nvm i read it wrong !


----------



## fieldsinspring

katrynar said:


> it is an ali! its huge and she s tiny like 5'3"


 
wow.. yeah I thought that looked like the ali, but was confused... love that bag though, but I am 5'10"!! 
guess it just would go up higher on me.. hmmm...


----------



## SilverSea

The white ali looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## glitter8188

HEROES! I LOVE hayden panettiere!  that ali looks great


----------



## greenpixie

katrynar said:


>


 
I LOVE the white Ali on her - so tempting, but I am sure white would not survive long with me. (sigh)


----------



## ZoeyZoo

abandonedimages said:


> Another I dont recognize, but showed up in the movie Hitch. Eva Mendez is known to rock COACH though!


 
I own a Coach that looks just like this one. It was out about 2 years ago. I only saw it for 1 season though... Furla, Prada and a few other lines made something similar. I don't think this is the Coach one in the pic.


----------



## luvkitakisses

ZoeyZoo said:


> I own a Coach that looks just like this one. It was out about 2 years ago. I only saw it for 1 season though... Furla, Prada and a few other lines made something similar. I don't think this is the Coach one in the pic.


  I can;t recall the exact name but it looks sorta like 2 i have..in denim blue material and suede and the same in black both with silver hardware...the Chelsea optic or something??


----------



## katrynar

someone on here has like 5 versions of that bag


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

my mom has the black on black signature version !


----------



## Sialia

ZoeyZoo said:


> I own a Coach that looks just like this one. It was out about 2 years ago. I only saw it for 1 season though... Furla, Prada and a few other lines made something similar. I don't think this is the Coach one in the pic.



I seem to remember this was called the "field bag" or something.  I just saw some of the optic ones at the outlets a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Ohdarlingu

ZoeyZoo said:


> I own a Coach that looks just like this one. It was out about 2 years ago. I only saw it for 1 season though... Furla, Prada and a few other lines made something similar. I don't think this is the Coach one in the pic.


 
Eva's bag right there is Prada


----------



## disney16

I saw that same Coach bag at the Saks Fifth Avenue outlet last summer.


----------



## evychew

Eva Longoria


----------



## kittyrong

Jessica Alba makes all bags look GOOD...


----------



## JuiCy JeSSiCa

hayden is soo pretty. I love how she looks with Coach


----------



## rethreads

I am just loving Eva Longoria's style! That optic suede is HOT, wish I could find one for myself!!


----------



## cocogirl07

omg lol eva has so many coach bags. I love ITTT!!!


----------



## nanisbabies

Hey you guys may have already cleared this up.I couldn't find a comment to show it though. But that first bag that Eva had on is a COACH, not a Prada. My friend has it & it's gorgeous.


----------



## blackbutterfly

sanaa lathan & regina hall...i love these two...


----------



## Indigowaters

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY!!!! New pics! I love them too. Especially that bag Sanaa has on. If only...


blackbutterfly said:


> sanaa lathan & regina hall...i love these two...


----------



## court811

blackbutterfly said:


> sanaa lathan & regina hall...i love these two...


I just got that bag the girl on the right has for $199 at the outlet.  It's a $798 bag!  Love it!


----------



## superstar

court811 said:


> I just got that bag the girl on the right has for $199 at the outlet. It's a $798 bag! Love it!


WOW! what a great deal/ Congrats!


----------



## edna123

Love the "Rosabel" sandals !!!!


----------



## cherll

blackbutterfly said:


> sanaa lathan & regina hall...i love these two...


great eye, love the bag on the right too. !!!


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Ilovepurse007 said:


> The bag looks so nice on her...make me want one...
> and EVA has a lot of Coach bags~


What is this purse's name? please help I love it!


----------



## handbglvr

sweetiejprinces said:


> What is this purse's name? please help I love it!



That's the Coach Ali in white!
Gorgeous!


----------



## katrynar

shoot i love rosabels too...


----------



## lagizzle

not sure if this one has been posted already...sorry if it has!


----------



## lagizzle

Eva carrying a very large COACH shopping bag...i wonder what it is??


----------



## katrynar

looks like boots or two  boxes of shoes... see the white box with the brown line?


----------



## handbglvr

^^Man, that's a BIG bag!^^


----------



## handbglvr

Yup, you're right, Kat!

Boots I bet!


----------



## katrynar

there are boots in coach stores????


----------



## superstar

I wonder what boots she got.


----------



## handbglvr

^^Aren't there?^^

I assume!


----------



## katrynar

i usually see a lot of boots at macys... i wonder if the coach store is gonna have rain boots??? i would love a pair or even to order one during the pce


----------



## superstar

katrynar said:


> there are boots in coach stores????


Yes Coach stores carry boots. The flagship stores did carry the rainboots.


----------



## katrynar

for real??? how about now? any stores have some now??


----------



## superstar

katrynar said:


> for real??? how about now? any stores have some now??


They didn't make rainboots this year. Last year they had black and blue optic rain boots, and the pervious year there were scribble boots.


----------



## handbglvr

^^That's good to know!^^


----------



## lagizzle

maybe it was these....










COACH strappy suede boots, $598. ( found this on a fashion website)


----------



## handbglvr

^^Those are freakin' gorgeous!^^


----------



## lagizzle

Jessica Alba @ Kids Choice Awards


----------



## depthxofxdreams

i loooove those boots!!!
i wish i was famous!


----------



## Stophle

I wish Coach boots would fit over my calves. (Thank you paternal grandmother for giving me your thick calves.) I can never find calf boots to fit. *sigh* It sucks. 

On another note, I remember reading an interview with Halle Berry where she said her favorite boots are Coach boots because they're so stylish and comfortable.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Those boots are soo cute! They are perfect for fall!


----------



## SonyaPhi

*I NEED these boots!!!!*


----------



## Indigowaters

I believe Eva Mendes has these too!





lagizzle said:


> maybe it was these....
> 
> 
> 
> COACH strappy suede boots, $598. ( found this on a fashion website)


----------



## superstar

Those are the Noreen boots, Nicole Richie and Kate Beckinsale have them too.


----------



## finzup

I just found the boots on ebay but they are called 'Randie'. There aren't any auctions but lots of ebay stores with 'em


----------



## court811

here's the boots
http://web.archive.org/web/20060822023542/http://www.coach.com/


august 22, 2006


----------



## superstar

superstar said:


> Those are the Noreen boots, Nicole Richie and Kate Beckinsale have them too.


 





These are the Noreen boots.


----------



## momof4darlings

Where/which websites do you find these fun pics????  
Thanks!!


----------



## deweydrop

I was watching My Life on the d-List the other night ( I think it was the Season 3 premier)...and Kathy Griffin was wearing the Vail sunglasses.

I don't care what she calls herself...she's a celebrity to me!

 And any woman over 30 that says "Omg, I gotta tell you this story. You're gonna sh*t when you hear it" ROCKS in my book! hehehe


----------



## IHeartCoach

deweydrop said:


> I was watching My Life on the d-List the other night ( I think it was the Season 3 premier)...and Kathy Griffin was wearing the Vail sunglasses.
> 
> I don't care what she calls herself...she's a celebrity to me!
> 
> And any woman over 30 that says "Omg, I gotta tell you this story. You're gonna sh*t when you hear it" ROCKS in my book! hehehe


 
Oh I love her! I always watch her show "Life on the D List"

She's my favorite female comedian.


----------



## Rapunzel

I remember the suede boots with the braided straps on them from when i was working there. They were there last fall and a few weeks before Christmas they went on sale to 50% off. Most of their boots and shoes did as a matter of fact. I'm sure there will be a new selection of boots for us to drool over this fall. I love boots and Coach makes such wonderful wonderful boots (i'm going into my wispy dreamy mode now thinking about them). Unfortunately, not many stores carry much in the way of shoes, esp not boots.


----------



## Bag Me

_Access Hollywood_s Maria Menounos carrying a Coach bag, _*Life & Style*_.


----------



## superstar

Love it. The bag matches her outfit.


----------



## blackbutterfly

jessica alba:


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

Very cute!  I saw this bag at the outlet a few weeks ago.





Bag Me said:


> _Access Hollywood_s Maria Menounos carrying a Coach bag, _*Life & Style*_.


----------



## Rainbow 06

superstar said:


> Love it. The bag matches her outfit.


 Is that the whiskey shoulder bag that the lovely Jessica is carrying? Looks great with black..Thanks!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

razorbackbelle0 said:


> Yeah Candy you can get the Mayra's right now at either 30 or 50% off at Coach stores. I want some but my boutique only carries about 8 kinds of shoe.


 
Oh man, I got mine about a month ago full price (in black, at Macys).  BUT worth every penny!  

Love this thread!  Getting caught up on these amazing bags, man I want to raid Eva's closet!! (for bags that is, I could never fit into her clothes )


----------



## Sialia

Rainbow 06 said:


> Is that the whiskey shoulder bag that the lovely Jessica is carrying? Looks great with black..Thanks!!!


 
Looks too big to be the shoulder bag - I'm pretty sure it's the Mandy. Love it! (but don't love the jeans )


----------



## Rainbow 06

Sialia said:


> Looks too big to be the shoulder bag - I'm pretty sure it's the Mandy. Love it! (but don't love the jeans )


 HMMM maybe it is the Mandy. My SA says they are not going to make a mandy this year but the Hamptons is very beautiful , the satchl. I love the shoulder bags...in whiskey. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sialia

Rainbow 06 said:


> HMMM maybe it is the Mandy. My SA says they are not going to make a mandy this year but the Hamptons is very beautiful , the satchl. I love the shoulder bags...in whiskey. Thanks!!!


 
No problem!

Whew, I think that's probably a good thing for me that they're not making any new Mandys this year.  They're my weakness - I've got two now (black sig and charcoal suede) and I just adore them!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Sialia said:


> No problem!
> 
> Whew, I think that's probably a good thing for me that they're not making any new Mandys this year. They're my weakness - I've got two now (black sig and charcoal suede) and I just adore them!


 Ohhhh, I could not even carry them empty. So glad for you that you can wear them. Not me...heavy for me...but love them....Suede. lovely....lovely....Maybe they will make them again? Who knows......a surprise...for you...


----------



## Xtina6405

Sorry if these were already posted


----------



## KKKKate

IHeartCoach said:


> Oh I love her! I always watch her show "Life on the D List"
> 
> She's my favorite female comedian.


 

I love Kathy G too - she switches out her purses alot.  I'm always trying to see what she is carrying!  Haven't recognized anything yet but the other day I thought she might be carrying a pink Legacy flap.


----------



## shellyb17

blackbutterfly said:


> jessica alba:


 

Woo-hoo!!! Jessica Alba carries the same purse I do!!!


----------



## juicyfetish

EVa Mendes' Coach sandals


----------



## Indigowaters

I love her. I saw her on Style Star and she said she doesnt get why some celebs wont wear things more than once. Shell wear a pair of shoes 4 times with different things (I also saw this pair with another outfit in this thread). Shes one of my favorite celebs. 


juicyfetish said:


> EVa Mendes' Coach sandals


----------



## blackbutterfly

Indigowaters said:


> I love her. I saw her on Style Star and she said she doesnt get why some celebs wont wear things more than once. Shell wear a pair of shoes 4 times with different things (I also saw this pair with another outfit in this thread). Shes one of my favorite celebs.



these are the same shoes from the pic that i posted of her a while back!


----------



## Indigowaters

I knew I had seen her in those before. 


blackbutterfly said:


> these are the same shoes from the pic that i posted of her a while back!


----------



## depthxofxdreams

i love jessica (the new fantastic 4 was awesome)and i love the ali!!!!

and i like eva shes one of my fave celebs!


----------



## Fragrance

Eva Mendes
coach shoes


----------



## lovecoach

blackbutterfly said:


> jessica alba:


is this the mandy? looks great on her.


----------



## LoracNJ

Is Mandy carrying a black patent ergo hobo?


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i think she is ! thats a great picture


----------



## stacmck

I think she is!

Two things about this pic kinda make me laugh though:
1. The guy holding her umbrella reminds me of Danny Bonaduce.
2. The vest she is wearing makes her look like she has Dolly Parton-esque boobs.

But the bag is beautiful!


----------



## LIblue

stacmck said:


> I think she is!
> 
> Two things about this pic kinda make me laugh though:
> 1. The guy holding her umbrella reminds me of Danny Bonaduce.
> 2. The vest she is wearing makes her look like she has Dolly Parton-esque boobs.
> 
> But the bag is beautiful!


 

Dolly Parton-esque!   That definitely creates a mental image!


----------



## katrynar

lol omg i hate her  she has all the bags i want! we must find her closet and rob her


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

why cant celebrities hold their own umbrella ?!


----------



## maxiemoo

Is this the Patent Ergo Hobo here too?


----------



## handbglvr

Damn! Mandy always has the best bags!


----------



## lodilove

If only I had Mandy's collection


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

is Evas dress juicy ? its super cute !


----------



## maxiemoo

Not an attractive pic at all but here's Hayden Panatierre


----------



## stacmck

maxiemoo said:


> Not an attractive pic at all but here's Hayden Panatierre



WTF? 

Nice bag at least!


----------



## Elysia

maxiemoo said:


> Not an attractive pic at all but here's Hayden Panatierre



What is she doing?


----------



## rethreads

ohhMRmagazine said:


> is Evas dress juicy ? its super cute !



I have that SAME dress from Juicy! It is soooo comfy!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Jessica Alba again:


----------



## cordeeelia

I was re-watching Season 3 of the OC, and I saw Summer (rachel bilson) carrying a black coach hobo!  OMG! Uber cool! I love the way shes carrying it! Lol.

If ur interested, this is from Episode 11 of Season 3.


----------



## lunatwinkle

cordelia, awesome! my sis has all the seasons of THE OC. i'm going to have to steal it from her and watch that episode! great catch!


----------



## cordeeelia

I know! I noticed the handle coz i have the scarf hobo!! How cute was that! lol. x


----------



## Stophle

Thanks for posting the Mandy Moore pics! I LOVE her style, and I always covet her bags. She's the reason I had to have the Legacy pocket shoulder tote in brown and white. *L*


----------



## cutecoachgirl

I do love Jessica Alba...she always looks classic.




blackbutterfly said:


> Jessica Alba again:


----------



## lovecoach

cutecoachgirl said:


> I do love Jessica Alba...she always looks classic.


 

is this the Ali?


----------



## edna123

Brooke Shields an Fam w/ Scribble Diaper Tote


----------



## ellacoach

edna123 said:


> Brooke Shields an Fam w/ Scribble Diaper Tote


 
Love the diaper bag, but What is up with those pants???


----------



## handbag*girl

I remember this bag. It was a limited addition only sold in some stores. I remember seeing it in the 5th ave store in NYC.


----------



## handbag*girl

abandonedimages said:


> I found this through Google, but I dont recognize it at all. The caption under it on this website says its COACH (?).
> 
> Anyways! Presenting Mischa Barton!



I remember this bag. It was a limited addition I think. I remember seeing it in the coach store on 5th ave in NYC


----------



## handbag*girl

likeafeather77 said:


> A few more!
> 
> Jessica Alba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.imagol.com/pics/Zhou%20Xun/23970/WestHollywood.jpg)
> 
> It's a tiny picture but this is Mandy Moore with her Coach bag (does anyone know what bag she's carrying????)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://web.wireimage.com/images/thumbnail/2068123.jpg)



I remember these bags. Totally beautifull. Background was pink suede. I can't remember if it was the same season or the next but they also came out with a flowered bag that was olive colored...more natural tones...olive, bown etc...beautiful. I ahve always loved suede but it scares me as its so hard to care for


----------



## superstar

Funny we always see the same Coach celeb fans over and over. Eva Longoria, Eva Mendes, Hayden Panatierre, Mandy Moore, Jesscia Alba and Lacey Chabert. They should all model for Coach, a different celeb each season.


----------



## handbglvr

lovecoach said:


> is this the Ali?



Nope. The Mandy.


----------



## Kansashalo

handbag*girl said:


> I remember these bags. Totally beautifull. Background was pink suede. I can't remember if it was the same season or the next but they also came out with a flowered bag that was olive colored...more natural tones...olive, bown etc...beautiful. I ahve always loved suede but it scares me as its so hard to care for


 
That pink suede bag is currently at TJ Maxx.    On clearance too.


----------



## blackbutterfly

one of my fave actresses - gabrielle union:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Kerry Butler @ Hairspray Premiere


----------



## superstar

Lacey Chabert


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore


----------



## superstar

Taryn Manning


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vanessa Minnillo w/ the Eva XL Tote


----------



## Pursefanatic85




----------



## Glamazon Huntress

Hayden Panettiere wearing Coach Mayra Wedges


----------



## katyxb

aly and aj with scribble, I'm unsure of which style of bag it is though.


----------



## katyxb

Amanda Bynes with a coach wrislet (well it looks like a coach wristlet to me )


----------



## coachgurl

I can't find any pictures, but, Maria Menunos always has a Coach bag in hand.


----------



## ellacoach

Looks like Mandy is wearing the Rosabel sandals in this picture...


----------



## superstar

yup! looks like it.


----------



## pursefetish

from may 07: carrie underwood with black large signature soho hobo  






credit:www.carriephotos.com


----------



## katyxb

Korean star song ji hyo


----------



## Loveitall

Celebrities get paid so much money by companies just to have pics of them with their product shot by paparazzi, some times they even get them free  just by doing this as well, so its hard to tell whether they really like a brand or it just business. Most of the stuff you see in a tabloids they're getting well paid to do because they're a product themselves. So don't be fooled by the tabloids, don't let them determine which brands to buy, determine that for yourself.
* Sorry if I was a bit of a kill joy, but I just care about being informed.


----------



## superstar

^^ Could be true. But it's still fun to see celebs wearing COACH.


----------



## Sialia

superstar said:


> ^^ Could be true. But it's still fun to see celebs wearing COACH.


 
Yeah, it's nice to see what they're wearing things with, how the bags look when carried, etc.  We all like seeing pictures of people carrying Coach, regardless of how they got it.

Plus, I don't think any of us are naive enough to believe that all the celebs in this thread bought their bags - especially the ones posing at Coach events . But there definitely seem to be a few who really like Coach (like Lacey Chabert) and wear it all the time.


----------



## Loveitall

Sialia said:


> there definitely seem to be a few who really like Coach (like Lacey Chabert) and wear it all the time.


  I agree, I think Eva Mendez really likes the brand, I always see photos of her with more than just handbags


----------



## Purse-O-Nality

katyxb said:


> aly and aj with scribble, I'm unsure of which style of bag it is though.



That's a Scribble Pouch.


----------



## farmerswife

I hope I am not repeating something that someone else has already mentioned. I was watching reruns of the series Medium and noticed that Allison carried a black leather Ali (at least in this episode). Just thought I would mention it. I will try to find the name of the episode if anyone is interested. 

I also watch the HBO series BIG LOVE and the second wife "Nicky", carries a Coach Legacy Shoulder Bag in some of the episodes.


----------



## lindalou

Holly Marie Combs (I think this bag is Coach, can someone please tell me what style or # this bag is, thanks!) 
http://www.theldersbox.com/gallery/albums/cast/holly/events/2002/summer-party/03.jpg


----------



## katyxb

Taiwanese star Joyce Zhao


----------



## katyxb

HK actress Bernice Liu


----------



## superstar

^^She's really pretty. I love the signature satchel.


----------



## Cheryl24

Eva Longoria


----------



## ellacoach

Mandy Moore has a lunch meeting with John Mayer, and she's carrying an ergo hobo (in Patent I think)...now I think they would make a great couple!!!


----------



## lindalou

lindalou said:


> Holly Marie Combs (I think this bag is Coach, can someone please tell me what style or # this bag is, thanks!)
> http://www.theldersbox.com/gallery/albums/cast/holly/events/2002/summer-party/03.jpg


No one knows what bag this is?


----------



## Purse-O-Nality

lindalou said:


> No one knows what bag this is?



Looks like a camel leather pouch to me...not sure what line it's from though.


----------



## superstar

Eva also has a zodiac Coach charm hanging from her keys.


----------



## lindalou

Purse-O-Nality said:


> Looks like a camel leather pouch to me...not sure what line it's from though.



Thanks! I still wish I knew which # it was though, it would make things alot easier. I really love this bag guys, please help!


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

Hayden Panettiere with her white ali


----------



## AwesomeJones

Glamazon Huntress said:


> Hayden Panettiere with her white ali



What is that?  Is she seriously wearing a longsleeve blue tshirt and no pants?!?!?  I'm a firm believer that a shirt should be followed up with pants.  People love pants, they work miracles like cover your behind.


----------



## Starsky

luvpurses24 said:


> Eva Longoria


_I hate that I missed out on this bag, if anyone spots a real one on ebay pm me please!_


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria w/ a Madison silver clutch


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

AwesomeJones said:


> What is that?  Is she seriously wearing a longsleeve blue tshirt and no pants?!?!?  I'm a firm believer that a shirt should be followed up with pants.  People love pants, they work miracles like cover your behind.



 You're right, it does look odd from this angle. But I think the dress covers her up, it's not too short when you see other pics.


----------



## Leoqueen

I am really happy to see these pics because I never seem to see any celebrities with Coach.......it might just be because I am not looking in the right places....


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Eva with another new Coach bag


----------



## cocogirl07




----------



## cocogirl07




----------



## lunatwinkle

more eva.


----------



## entheos

cocogirl07 said:


>



I like "her" sunglasses, can anyone tell me what they are?????? PLEEEZE!


----------



## milodrinker

eva looks really cute! i like her yellow outfit with the chevron(sp?) hobo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ellacoach said:


> Mandy Moore has a lunch meeting with John Mayer, and she's carrying an ergo hobo (in Patent I think)...now I think they would make a great couple!!!


 
Love pic with her ergo hobo!  Sorry OT but John looks so much better with a haircut, whew!

Now I want that hobo, darnit!


----------



## I_nadia_K

cocogirl07 said:


>



what is this bag she's carrying?
looks good!!


----------



## entheos

I_nadia_K said:


> what is this bag she's carrying?
> looks good!!



I don't know the style # but it's a Pocket Satchel 2005/06?


----------



## superstar

Hayden with Coach wedges


----------



## DiorKiss

^^^Love those wedges and that dress!


----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore and a Coach pillow. I want one.


----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore


----------



## superstar

Traci Ross


----------



## superstar

Kelly Hu w/ a soho gold Coach hobo.


----------



## superstar

January Jones


----------



## superstar

Sarah Wynter


----------



## lunatwinkle

superstar said:


> Sarah Wynter



i love her umbrella, but that coach background is so fake! LOL!


----------



## superstar

lunatwinkle said:


> i love her umbrella, but that coach background is so fake! LOL!


 
What is fake her bag in the background or the Coach wall background?


----------



## Indigowaters

The background. This was seen before when Nicole Richie was standing in front of it. The prop guys must've set it the wrong way, lol.





superstar said:


> What is fake her bag in the background or the Coach wall background?


----------



## Indigowaters

her!!!





superstar said:


> Traci Ross


----------



## Kristen

I love Traci Ross also, her style is tdf


----------



## superstar

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## superstar

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## juicyfetish

Maria Menounos


----------



## CookieSmooch

I like Maria's outfit and her Coach, how cute!


----------



## cocogirl07

Maria looks great and I LOVE her Coach!!!


----------



## superstar

Sanna Lathan


----------



## Keane Fan

i like marias bag + SHOES!


----------



## superstar

Katherine Heigl


----------



## superstar

Sorry it's HUGE I can't take it down or fix it.


----------



## lunatwinkle

here you go:


----------



## superstar

^^Thanks. 
I have that bag and I love it.


----------



## bravorodrig

Off topic, but that ring is !!!


----------



## katyxb

Joey Yung


----------



## katyxb




----------



## katyxb




----------



## missaudrie

katyxb said:


>


who is she? shes absolutely GORGEOUS! she should be a model for Coach.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

superstar said:


> Traci Ross


----------



## katyxb

missaudrie said:


> who is she? shes absolutely GORGEOUS! she should be a model for Coach.



She's a singer and actress from Hong Kong


----------



## veronica0305

I love this bag ..I love the buckles. 


SpoiledRotten22 said:


>


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

Hayden Panettiere and her Coach ali!


----------



## Antonia

*OMG, that girl, Joey Yung, is STUNNING!  *


----------



## LAltiero85

katyxb said:


> She's a singer and actress from Hong Kong


She is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

erm, does this count? britney spears' new assistant has a 2006 coach hamptons carryall.


----------



## Pochita

Britney doesn't count, she's a joke!!! She needs to get her life together!


----------



## superstar

Pochita said:


> Britney doesn't count, she's a joke!!! She needs to get her life together!


Wow! That's harsh. I hope she does well in the future.


----------



## JuiCy JeSSiCa

I love Haydens bag.


----------



## Lady*Blue

It's great to see the "Rich & Famous" carrying some more down to earth (and reasonably priced) handbags. I'm sure some of the bags are an advertising accessory and received "free", but still nice to see Coach on some of Hollywood's A-List!!


----------



## superstar

I think celebs wear what they like it doesn't matter if it's $200 or $2,000 bag.


----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore w/ Black Patent hobo. Great bag.


----------



## bethann

superstar said:


> Mandy Moore w/ Black Patent hobo. Great bag.


 
haha, I have this bag. So odd, kinda fun too, to own the same bag as a celebrity. I know lots of people all across this forum have the same bags as celebs, but this is my first. teehee.


----------



## Charstar

katyxb said:


>


 I saw this bag in Black at my local TJ Maxx a couple weeks ago, It was so cute....


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Lady*Blue said:


> It's great to see the "Rich & Famous" carrying some more down to earth (and reasonably priced) handbags. I'm sure some of the bags are an advertising accessory and received "free", but still nice to see Coach on some of Hollywood's A-List!!


Forget Hollywood... I think tpf'ers are the A-List celebrities. You ladies (and gents) rock!  I love this site.


----------



## Taralindsey

Joy Behar from The View    Bleeker flap ?


----------



## cocogirl07

Taralindsey said:


> Joy Behar from The View Bleeker flap ?


 
I hate when perez hilton makes stupid drawings on pics...I love her bag and I do think its a bleeker


----------



## luvshopping90

Yep, that would be the bleecker large signature flap.  I saw that on Perez earlier today!


----------



## The tall one

I bought this ali in white because I saw it on Hayden! and I love it!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

superstar said:


> Mandy Moore w/ Black Patent hobo. Great bag.


 

Sweet!!  I have the same bag as Mandy Moore......


----------



## superstar

Tia Mowry looks like a Coach bag.


----------



## katrynar

it is a coach bag!! omg i used to love that show! sister sisterr!! never knew how much i d miss ya!! lol


----------



## betty*00

Maria Menunous


----------



## Taralindsey

The tall one said:


> View attachment 275454
> 
> I bought this ali in white because I saw it on Hayden! and I love it!




She is making me want one in White as well!


----------



## Taralindsey

cocogirl07 said:


> I hate when perez hilton makes stupid drawings on pics...I love her bag and I do think its a bleeker





Oh I do too... I hate that I even read his siteush:  I love her bag too and think it's cool that she would carry it to an event!


----------



## superstar

Teri Hatcher


----------



## baby_gurl0604

Mandy Moore with Ergo patent large hobo


----------



## handbag0007

I love this thread- even though it is a little old.. I am pretty new to the site.
I bought 2 Mandy's in the same week.. crazy I know but I wanted the Whiskey and the White... they are heavy but they are great traveling bags for planes!


----------



## superstar

*Jacinda Barrett w/Coach perfume*


----------



## superstar

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## superstar

*Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## superstar

Eva Mendes w/ a Legacy Piece


----------



## superstar

Katherine Heigl and pleaded hobo


----------



## LAltiero85

That's awesome that Celebs still carry Coach!  Thanks superstar!


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria w/ Coach boots.


----------



## superstar

Regina King w/ Coach Satchel


----------



## superstar

Sanaa Lathan w/ gold Torilla hobo


----------



## candace117

jane said:


> Teri Hatcher


 

I love Teri Hatcher but I hate crocs with a passion....especially lime green ones? HONEY!!!!!


----------



## candac3mari3

superstar said:


> Eva Longoria w/ Coach boots.



these look sexy on her..... i totally can't pull of the jeans inside the boots thing..... my legs are too skinny lol


----------



## tanukiki

candac3mari3 said:


> these look sexy on her..... i totally can't pull of the jeans inside the boots thing..... my legs are too skinny lol



ooo girl! I wish I had that problem. My problem is the opposite


----------



## Antonia

*Has anyone seen the November issue of People Style Watch with Hayden on the cover?  Well, on page 87 there's a pic of Mandy Moore with what looks like an alligator black hobo, it's simply gorgeous!!  I haven't seen these on the Coach website yet but it looks like a future bag, she must get these bags in advance since she's a spokesmodel for Coach??  Check it out if you can-I wish I had a scanner to upload the pictures!  I love the style of this bag but I can't afford alligator so I hope they come out with different leather ones. *


----------



## lunatwinkle

eva longoria shopping on 11/8/07, she's wearing the 'randie' boots.


----------



## Annac2002

O... those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## vitza

Carrie underwood and her soho hobo that she always has with her (which is really cool--nice to see a celeb who has ONE favorite bag for a change!) 











from http://www.carrie-fan.net


----------



## Annac2002

Those boots that Eva is wearing, I didnt see them on the site.. are they sold out.. or from last season? anyone?


----------



## superstar

Annac2002 said:


> Those boots that Eva is wearing, I didnt see them on the site.. are they sold out.. or from last season? anyone?


 
Yes they are sold out, they came out in 2005.


----------



## Annac2002

superstar said:


> Yes they are sold out, they came out in 2005.


 
thanks for the reply!


----------



## Sopeary

vitza said:


> Carrie underwood and her soho hobo that she always has with her


Love that bag on her!!! She wears it so well


----------



## jenniferelaine

Annac2002 said:


> thanks for the reply!


 

You might find them on ebay, though!


----------



## LoracNJ

Mandy Moore and what looks to be a Bleecker Duffle in Alligator


----------



## superstar

Ashanti shopping at Coach.


----------



## ellacoach

Vanessa Minillo with an Andrea satchel...


----------



## ellacoach

LoracNJ said:


> Mandy Moore and what looks to be a Bleecker Duffle in Alligator


I love this bag! And it's $20,000!!!  I'd love to have her bag collection!


----------



## Kansashalo

/\/\

OMG  I love that duffle in Alligator! 

Can't afford the hangtag on it, but I do love it!


----------



## lovechanel1982

Mandy has the best collection.


----------



## cocogirl07

Eva


----------



## cocogirl07

Coach clutch


----------



## gotracey

superstar said:


> Ashanti shopping at Coach.


 
Whoaaaaa!!  What fabulous bag is this???  Can anyone name it so I can track it down and make it mine?  Unless it is $20k.


----------



## Cheekers

Starsky said:


> _I hate that I missed out on this bag, if anyone spots a real one on ebay pm me please!_


 
OMG what bag is this?! I love it!


----------



## water.mom

this is awesome!


----------



## Cheekers

luvpurses24 said:


> Eva Longoria


 
I meant to quote this post - what bag is this? I must find it ... !


----------



## katrynar

it is a yellow/gold chevron hobo.. the only place u will find it is ebay.. usually they have the pink one.. the yellow one is hit or miss.. do a search for coach chevron


----------



## Kenia

That white circle thing on Eva's keys isnt that one of those Coach zodiac charms?!


----------



## katrynar

looks like pisces!!


----------



## Cheekers

katrynar said:


> it is a yellow/gold chevron hobo.. the only place u will find it is ebay.. usually they have the pink one.. the yellow one is hit or miss.. do a search for coach chevron


 
YOu are wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I was looking thru all these pix & noticed so many of them taken at a launch party.  Wouldn't that be so cool to go to?  

And another thing; someone about 30 screens back  commented that a lot of these celebrities carry brands they get paid to carry.  I do agree, but I also think that these ladies (Mandy, Eva, Lacey) truly love Coach, or otherwise would never agree to be photographed with the product.  So even though they more than likely never handed over one credit card for any of their fabuolous goodies, I'm betting they love Coach as much as we do!


----------



## cocogirl07




----------



## katrynar

Cheekers said:


> YOu are wonderful. Thanks!




:shame:


----------



## Taralindsey

cocogirl07 said:


>



I was about to post this pic!!  Looks like Hayden left with a lot of loot!  I wonder what she's got in there!


----------



## Marcela

So... I guess all the celebrities like every model but not the Signature fabric... Just Britney Spears?
But, I am not a celebrity so I still like the signature fabric...


----------



## babybeans

I  signature fabric.  I get tired of the solid ones faster.


----------



## UPTWNGIRL

I wonder what Hayden's got in those big Coach shopping bags?  I'm SO jealous!!!!  (P.S. - The pic is from Perez Hilton and he's the one that made the "HOT" comment written on the photo).


----------



## cocogirl07

Melissa Joan Hart


----------



## Twingles

Cheekers said:


> I meant to quote this post - what bag is this? I must find it ... !


j

Hey Laura!

Here it is:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Gold-Meta...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## margaritaxmix

UPTWNGIRL said:


> I wonder what Hayden's got in those big Coach shopping bags?  I'm SO jealous!!!!  (P.S. - The pic is from Perez Hilton and he's the one that made the "HOT" comment written on the photo).


I LOVE Hayden and wish I could see all of her gorgeous stuff...maybe we'll see her carrying it in the coming weeks.


----------



## 2starsonmyback

Marcela said:


> So... I guess all the celebrities like every model but not the Signature fabric... Just Britney Spears?
> But, I am not a celebrity so I still like the signature fabric...



I love my signature fabric!


----------



## LoracNJ

More photos of Mandy Moore and her Bleecker Duffle in Alligator:


----------



## superstar

I wonder what's inside Haydens bags?


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria w/ another Coach bag.


----------



## superstar

Saana Lathan with a Coach satchel.


----------



## superstar

Saana Lathan w/ a gold torilla hobo


----------



## superstar

Eva with Coach boots and a shopping bag.


----------



## beachgirlkk

Blake Lively wearing Coach shoes on the set of Gossip Girl. Photo courtesy of Justjared.com
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...t=blake-kissing&pic=blake-penn-kissing-01.jpg
and
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...t=blake-kissing&pic=blake-penn-kissing-07.jpg


----------



## tattersall

mmm i LOVE gossipgirl. the girls have always got the best outfits


----------



## blackbutterfly

Jessica Alba | Thompson Printed Python Satchel






As seen here:  http://bagaholicboy.blogspot.com/2007/11/celebs-and-bags-9-coach-thomson-printed.html


----------



## ellacoach

Hayden Panettierre with Hayden Boots. I swear this girl is becoming my style Icon! And she's only 18!! She has every pair of Coach boots that I'm lusting after!


----------



## Bag Me

From People Mag. Web Site

Hayden Panettiere paired her Coach &#8220;Weslyn&#8221; boots in Whiskey with a black peacoat for a day of appearances in the city, while Blake Lively was snapped on-set in character as Serena van der Woodsen in her brown riding boots.


----------



## ellacoach

Bag Me said:


> From People Mag. Web Site
> 
> Hayden Panettiere paired her Coach Weslyn boots in Whiskey with a black peacoat for a day of appearances in the city, while Blake Lively was snapped on-set in character as Serena van der Woodsen in her brown riding boots.


 
Bag Me, thanks for posting this one of Hayden! This was the exact pic I was trying to post, but mine was too big, and I couldn't figure out how to resize! 

I wanted these boots during the Sept. PCE, but bought a Lily instead. And I called Coach CS yesterday and I think they are sold out!!!


----------



## superstar

Those are really cute!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I wonder if those boots were what was in Hayden's bag??


----------



## ellacoach

jenniferelaine said:


> I wonder if those boots were what was in Hayden's bag??


 
Possibly! I just saw a pic of her on tPF in the celebrity secion (Playground section) and she was carrying a clay Gigi so that could have been it too. Oh that girl! I returned my clay gigi and now that I see her with it I want it back!!! Oh to be 18 and rich!!!


----------



## cocogirl07




----------



## Odette

lunatwinkle said:


> eva longoria shopping on 11/8/07, she's wearing the 'randie' boots.



I have seen these boots popping up on eBay lately...for those of you wanted them.


----------



## katrynar

Eva Longaria was in my coach today!!! she got a miranda in blue pythoN!! a ton of paparazzi was following her


----------



## superstar

^^ Can't wait to see pics of her wearing it.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Here she is!


----------



## superstar

Very classy. I love it.


----------



## luvshopping90

I hadn't seen this IRL until a few weeks ago.  It is gorgeous and pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## aa12

that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Odette

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Here she is!



Only $1200...that's actually not that bad.  Not like Mandy's alligator Bleecker...


----------



## katrynar

hey how did you get the pics??? lol


----------



## poppyluver

TMZ has a video up of Eva Longoria shopping at Coach & then loading up the car with bags with Coach goodies.  (2nd half of video.  I wonder what she got.  


http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1330351239


----------



## ellacoach

Watch this video on TMZ of Jessica Alba...it looks like she's carrying a bordeaux Miranda???

http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1330351239


Sorry, I posted the wrong link...the video is called Bra shopping w/ Jessica Alba. I really think that's a Miranda.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Here are a couple pics


----------



## Taralindsey

ooooh I love the miranda!  I wish it was practical for me!


----------



## ellacoach

I knew it! I now have 2 of the same bags that Jessica Alba has, Miranda and Mandy!


----------



## Lady Blackney

I liek the Miranda too.  It swallows Jessica though!!!


----------



## katrynar

Jessica Alba with the coach boots at an airport


----------



## angeliey

http://img121.imagevenue.com/view.p...candid_studio_LA_11-26-2007_002_123_835lo.JPG

hayden also has it..coach boots..


----------



## ringing_phone

No pics, but people mag is reporting part of what Eva bought (at the end of the article):

http://offtherack.people.com/2007/12/05/eva-longorias-big-apple-shopping-spree/


----------



## Odette

ringing_phone said:


> No pics, but people mag is reporting part of what Eva bought (at the end of the article):
> 
> http://offtherack.people.com/2007/12/05/eva-longorias-big-apple-shopping-spree/



"After hitting the Solstice boutique for a pair of YSL sunglasses, she headed to Coach for some fabulous accessories. The actress picked up a pair of Jilly travel ballet flats, the Legacy Thompson top handle bag, the new Tattersal bangle and the signature  Coach Medallion Necklace to name a few things."


----------



## margaritaxmix

I LOVE Hayden Panettiere...she is SO gorgeous and still so young! And she hasn't had a huge scandal yet like LiLo and Paris...


----------



## ellacoach

Isla Fisher with Gigi in Clay and baby daughter Olive.


----------



## veronica0305

Here's one of hayden..hope this works:


----------



## superstar

Nice!! I want something in Clay.


----------



## lunatwinkle

here's another one of hayden and her clay gigi:


----------



## veronica0305

I was just going to post that pic..she has the matching boots...im soo jealous


----------



## Karenada




----------



## Bag Fetish

She used to look so cute.... 





Pursefanatic85 said:


> Britney Spears


----------



## superstar

I love Haydens matching boots.


----------



## cocogirl07

veronica0305 said:


> Here's one of hayden..hope this works:


 
I really want the GIGI now!!! She looks great in it.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

http://popsugar.com/

More pics with her in the airport.


----------



## superstar

I want that bag.


----------



## candac3mari3

hayden is so cute i just want to hug her lol


----------



## luvshopping90

That clay is so pretty but it scratches so easily!  I tried to help a couple of bags that got scratched up but there doesn't seem to be anyway of fixing it once they get scratched.


----------



## beachgirlkk

I love it when celebs wear Coach! I was watching the latest episode of Gossip Girl and noticed one of the moms was carrying the new Bleecker leather shopper!


----------



## ellacoach

Mandy Moore with an alligator ergo hobo. I didn't even know this bag existed!


----------



## aa12

^^I was actually just going to post that pic., i think that bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## coachfreak

beachgirlkk said:


> I love it when celebs wear Coach! I was watching the latest episode of Gossip Girl and noticed one of the moms was carrying the new Bleecker leather shopper!


 
Really I heart that show.  Which mom and which episode?


----------



## lunatwinkle

another one with mandy and her ergo. you can't really see it, but maybe it's the python again? idk.


----------



## lunatwinkle

coachfreak said:


> Really I heart that show.  Which mom and which episode?



it's the most recently aired episode called "High Society" i think. it's the one with the catillion debutante ball. in two scenes of dan's and jenny's mom, she has the brown leather bleeker shopper. the first scene in the beginning of the episode is when she comes into the art gallery and shows her daughter jenny that she bought some shoes from a thrift shop. the second scene is in the middle of the episode where the mom is shopping at an expensive shoe department store and is paying at the register.


----------



## tdsurfer283

Sandra Bullock and Black Coach Bleecker Large Duffle??


----------



## beachgirlkk

Yes! That's right! I don't have a screen shot or anything


----------



## Odette

veronica0305 said:


> I was just going to post that pic..she has the matching boots...im soo jealous



Does anyone know what boots these are?  I just bought the Clay Gigi and I want more!  I'm in love!


----------



## amy7572

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Does anyone know what boots these are? I just bought the Clay Gigi and I want more! I'm in love!


Those are called Maxene-I would love them too-I just got the Clay Gigi as well.


----------



## missaudrie

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Does anyone know what boots these are?  I just bought the Clay Gigi and I want more!  I'm in love!


Maxene Boots, they retail for $249. Not on the website yet but they're in some stores.


----------



## missaudrie

amy7572 said:


> Those are called Maxene-I would love them too-I just got the Clay Gigi as well.


ahhh...you beat me to posting what theyre called, lol!


----------



## Odette

missaudrie said:


> Maxene Boots, they retail for $249. Not on the website yet but they're in some stores.



Oh so they are coming, and they're not an old version?  That means my store can order them?  Score!  Anyone know a style number?


----------



## nauticalstar

Oh yay! I hope they come out soon- I want some!


----------



## katrynar

nautical are you talking about the maxene boots? they re in stores now on sale for 249! the style number is q262


----------



## LoracNJ

More photos of Mandy Moore and her Coach bags


----------



## katrynar

i want that darn hobo!


----------



## superstar

katrynar said:


> i want that darn hobo!


how much is it?


----------



## seattleista

giraffe & amy - where did you guys get your clay gigi's?  were there more available?  i already got the maxene boots in clay so i am in the opposite situation!


----------



## katrynar

448


----------



## superstar

katrynar said:


> 448


 
not a bad price. I like it.


----------



## ellacoach

katrynar said:


> 448


 
Are you guys talking about Mandy's ergo hobo? It's only $448? I love it. Is it online?


----------



## candac3mari3

thats the alligator hobo, which is more than 448 i think, the patent ones were 448


----------



## Odette

coachbear said:


> giraffe & amy - where did you guys get your clay gigi's?  were there more available?  i already got the maxene boots in clay so i am in the opposite situation!



I got my clay Gigi on eBay.  There are a few right now.


----------



## amy7572

coachbear said:


> giraffe & amy - where did you guys get your clay gigi's? were there more available? i already got the maxene boots in clay so i am in the opposite situation!


I got mine at an outlet about a month ago!It was the last one-I read somewhere on another threada couple weeks ago or so that Nordstrom's or Sak's?  had them on clearance


----------



## beachgirlkk

Are these the same boots that Hayden was wearing with her clay gigi?

Jessica Alba:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...-bump&pic=jessica-alba-baby-bump-watch-02.jpg


----------



## seattleista

Thanks...I tried Nordstrom, Macy's and a ton of Coach outlets and no luck.  I'll just have to keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## missaudrie

beachgirlkk said:


> Are these the same boots that Hayden was wearing with her clay gigi?
> 
> Jessica Alba:
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...-bump&pic=jessica-alba-baby-bump-watch-02.jpg



yup, i think they are!


----------



## veronica0305

okay im starting to want these boots...i think they are still on the jax site


----------



## yogagirl

I called the toll free Coach number to find out about the boots and they told me they were $494. Did anyone find them cheaper? Even with the PCE card, they will still be close to $400.


----------



## missaudrie

yogagirl said:


> I called the toll free Coach number to find out about the boots and they told me they were $494. Did anyone find them cheaper? Even with the PCE card, they will still be close to $400.


WOW...really?? katrynar said they were on sale in stores for $249.


----------



## Bag Me

people.com
*COACH PURSE *

Sandra Bullock totes the roomy Delphine Hobo with her, whether she's traveling to dinner in N.Y. or relaxing in L.A.


----------



## katrynar

they are on sale IN STORES.. Jax might not have updated their prices yet or something?

if you order in the stores to jax it will be the store price even if its not in the store


----------



## Antonia

veronica0305 said:


> okay im starting to want these boots...i think they are still on the jax site


 
*Sorry if this was already asked, but does anyone know what bag she is carrying?  Thanks a million!!!   *


----------



## Odette

katrynar said:


> they are on sale IN STORES.. Jax might not have updated their prices yet or something?
> 
> if you order in the stores to jax it will be the store price even if its not in the store



What about stores that don't carry shoes?  None of my local stores carry shoes.


----------



## katrynar

they should still be able to order it... i know my stoer has a lot of clay maxenes left


----------



## Karenada

Im lovin da boots Jessica is wearing.


----------



## Karenada

veronica0305 said:


> okay im starting to want these boots...i think they are still on the jax site


My guess is Gucci.


----------



## Odette

katrynar said:


> they should still be able to order it... i know my stoer has a lot of clay maxenes left



My question is - if the store does not normally carry shoes and they have to order from JAX, will I have to pay the JAX price of $400+ or will I get the sale price of $249?  If the store doesn't normally carry shoes they wouldn't be marking them down, KWIM?


----------



## Bag Fetish

What bag is this ? 



superstar said:


> Arielle Kebbel


----------



## luvshopping90

I got the Maxene's in Whiskey last night!!  If they are reduced in the store then they would be reduced from Jax.  They were 50% off!!


----------



## aa12

which store did you get your maxene's from?


----------



## ellacoach

luvshopping90 said:


> I got the Maxene's in Whiskey last night!! If they are reduced in the store then they would be reduced from Jax. They were 50% off!!


Ohh! Congrats! How much where they then? I've got some g/c's from Christmas and am trying to figure out what to get!


----------



## luvshopping90

I got mine at Lenox Square in Atlanta, GA.  They rang up for $249.  They still had some in both whiskey and black but no clay.  I do have to say that the calf is a bit generous.  I'm hoping to stretch them out just a bit but I can at least zip them up over my calves which is something I can't do with a lot of boots.


----------



## 4thdstep

The show Gossip Girl on the CW always uses a lot of Coach bags.


----------



## Rachelsea




----------



## Rachelsea

Wish I could justify having Maxene boots n every color. Lucky Hayden.


----------



## candac3mari3

Rachelsea said:


>



in this picture she kinda looks like pamela anderson


----------



## Odette

Rachelsea said:


> Wish I could justify having Maxene boots n every color. Lucky Hayden.



Me too.  I have the clay ones now I want the black ones.


----------



## superstar

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Me too. I have the clay ones now I want the black ones.


 
Please share pics of the clay gigi and boots.


----------



## tanukiki

candac3mari3 said:


> in this picture she kinda looks like pamela anderson



Minus a MAJOR boob job


----------



## Odette

tanukiki said:


> Minus a MAJOR boob job



:greengrin:


----------



## lunatwinkle

jordin sparks with a coach denim patchwork wristlet.

i'm not a super big fan of the patchwork, but in case anyone's interested, it's style #40529.


----------



## Pochita

I really liked her in American Idol but I hate her new single.  The producers should have picked a different song for her voice.  That song doesn't suit her!


----------



## Parus

Isla Fisher with Clay Gigi. I love this bag!


----------



## originallyxelle

i l ove the gigli


----------



## shasha17a

lunatwinkle said:


> jordin sparks with a coach denim patchwork wristlet.
> 
> i'm not a super big fan of the patchwork, but in case anyone's interested, it's style #40529.


 
The patchwork wristlet with her coat is too busy. But yea I'm not a fan of the patchwork line either.


----------



## IHeartCoach

I never notice clothing but she has the same coat as Jessica Alba:


----------



## aquablueness

^^ i like her style and think it's so sexy how she's wearing flat boots! (it's very down to earth)


----------



## The tall one

I'm still kicking myself for not getting the clay gigi. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Parus

^ Yeah, me too, The tall one. There are a few on ebay right now, though. I just have yet to see it IRL.


----------



## vitza

jessica alba with lily satchel:


----------



## vitza

another:


----------



## ellacoach

vitza said:


> another:


These aren't showing up. Can you please repost them? Thanks!


----------



## vitza

no clue why they aren't showing up, but here are links--it looks like a blue crocodile or snakeskin lily:

http://bp2.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8...CE/FF2YIFCXBNg/s1600/albaa3-thumb-330x495.jpg

http://bp2.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8.../NMZSR1lzUyY/s1600-h/albaa4-thumb-330x399.jpg


----------



## ellacoach

vitza said:


> no clue why they aren't showing up, but here are links--it looks like a blue crocodile or snakeskin lily:
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8...CE/FF2YIFCXBNg/s1600/albaa3-thumb-330x495.jpg
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8.../NMZSR1lzUyY/s1600-h/albaa4-thumb-330x399.jpg


 
Thanks! It's the blue ostrich Lily. I've been dying to see a celeb carrying this so thanks so much for posting!


----------



## coachfreak

Bag Fetish said:


> What bag is this ?


 
Sorry I can't remember, but I have it in all chocolate without the stripe.  I will ask my sister to send me the style number later today.


----------



## lunatwinkle

omigoodness! someone tell me if my eyes deceive me! is amanda bynes holding the new resort woven clutch?!  it's gorgeous!


----------



## superstar

good eyes^^ Looks like it too me.


----------



## nauticalstar

Ooooh I so love that clutch!


----------



## socaltrojan

Clay Maxene Boots on Jessica Alba and Hayden Panettiere.  They look fabulous on them!


----------



## meluv2shop12

where can i find these styles?  the boots on eva longoria are hot!! 
can't find them on the coach website tho.  i click on "boots" and all that shows are rain boots


----------



## luvshopping90

OMG!  I LOVE the blue ostrich lily!!!!  That is one bag I would love to have!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Hayden is gorgeous!


----------



## divalicioust

katrynar said:


> it is a coach bag!! omg i used to love that show! sister sisterr!! never knew how much i d miss ya!! lol


 
I loved that show too. She's on a new show on CW called The Game (one of my favorites) and Tia recently got engaged (that's her fiancee in the pic with her).


----------



## lunatwinkle

Mandy Moore with a red python ergo hobo. I can't tell if it looks like the python ergo hobo has a leopard print interior lining, or she just had a wallet or something in her purse with leapord print.


----------



## Odette

^That bag is HOT!


----------



## superstar

That is leopard print. I love it.


----------



## cathi

wow those clay boots have been really popular among some of the celebs


----------



## Antonia

*Isn't that a croc bag?*


----------



## lunatwinkle

Antonia said:


> *Isn't that a croc bag?*



oh, you're probably right. my bad.


----------



## Ohdarlingu

IHeartCoach said:


> I never notice clothing but she has the same coat as Jessica Alba:



Cute juicy coat, but it looks hard to wear (especially for Jordan).


----------



## MC8477

Rebecca Romijn-Is this one of the Exotic Bleekers?  I know she was one of the 1st celebs to carry the suede satchel from a couple years ago (think polka dot collection).


----------



## handbglvr

I have this wristlet and the Large Ergo in this pattern. I LOVE it!



lunatwinkle said:


> jordin sparks with a coach denim patchwork wristlet.
> 
> i'm not a super big fan of the patchwork, but in case anyone's interested, it's style #40529.


----------



## greenpixie

MC8477 said:


> Rebecca Romijn-Is this one of the Exotic Bleekers? I know she was one of the 1st celebs to carry the suede satchel from a couple years ago (think polka dot collection).


 
Is that the Delphine? It looks great on her!


----------



## MC8477

It does look like the Delphine!


----------



## MC8477

Yep, it's the Delphine in Python!


----------



## Rachelsea

I'm pretty sure "Chelsea Lately" was wearing Maxene boots in clay today on her show. Did anyone else catch this?


----------



## Taralindsey

lunatwinkle said:


> Mandy Moore with a red python ergo hobo. I can't tell if it looks like the python ergo hobo has a leopard print interior lining, or she just had a wallet or something in her purse with leapord print.







SWOON!!!!  The red croc ergo hobo is HOT!!! is the lining ocelot or is that just an accessory hanging out a little????


----------



## blackbutterfly

missy elliot:


----------



## superstar

^^ awww.. I love it.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jessica Alba. Not sure what bag this is, but it's gorgeous!





The Daphne bag on Ashlee Simpson, Jessica Alba, and Vanessa Minnillo 





Denise Richards... old pic


----------



## MittenedThings

I'm pretty sure it's the gallery satchel in the small size



margaritaxmix said:


> Jessica Alba. Not sure what bag this is, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. MC

MC8477 said:


> Rebecca Romijn-Is this one of the Exotic Bleekers? I know she was one of the 1st celebs to carry the suede satchel from a couple years ago (think polka dot collection).


Sorry, This bag looks ridiculous. I like big bags but this one is silly IMO


----------



## wvukat

she's like a walking ad for coach in this shot from the purse, to the charm on her key ring to those miranda earrings that I so covet................(perhaps also the sunglasses but I can't tell from this angle)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Taralindsey said:


>


 the strawberry is so cute on your mini lin...


----------



## sheena

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Vanessa Minnillo in her coach bag[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Danielle T

She can pull it off with that dress with her sunnie, purse, earings etc because the dress by itself is so blah to me :shame:


sheena said:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Vanessa Minnillo in her coach bag[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

I agree.  For me, the dress looks too Little-House-on-the-Prairie-esque, but longer.  It also kind of reminds me of a Hollie Hobbie dress, but sexy.  


Danielle T said:


> She can pull it off with that dress with her sunnie, purse, earings etc because the dress by itself is so blah to me :shame:


----------



## LoracNJ

Aisha Tyler


----------



## ellacoach

LoracNJ said:


> Aisha Tyler


 
Strangely I did not like Miranda in the natural color, but I love the hamptons carryall in natural. I just looked online and this now comes in blue as well. It looks great in that color as well! My PCE list just keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## Indigowaters

She looks so classy. 


LoracNJ said:


> Aisha Tyler


----------



## dingelicalsmile

I don't understand.....
what's wrong with mandy moore on page 10? 





ViciousBliss said:


> *everyone go to page 10. *
> 
> 
> 
> *stupid Mandy Moore....*
> 
> *I LOVE THE PURSE I LOVE THE DRESS SHE SUX~ lol *​


----------



## dingelicalsmile

depthxofxdreams said:


> i love jessica (the new fantastic 4 was awesome)and i love the ali!!!!
> 
> and i like eva shes one of my fave celebs!







i love jessica too! and her style and how she can cook well and how she's so down to earth!


----------



## kimmer65

superstar said:


> Debra Messing


 
Does anyone know what bag this is?    Style #?  It looks like a nice big satchel that I might need!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

kimmer65 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?  Style #? It looks like a nice big satchel that I might need!!!!


 
I don't know the style # but I think the name is 'Daphne'


----------



## kimmer65

ellacoach said:


> I don't know the style # but I think the name is 'Daphne'


 
Thanks!!!  I just went out and checked and I think it's 3569.    It looks huge on Debra Messing!  I like BIG BAGS!!!!


----------



## ellacoach

kimmer65 said:


> Thanks!!! I just went out and checked and I think it's 3569.  It looks huge on Debra Messing! I like BIG BAGS!!!!


 
I  big bags as well. I think it's because I'm tall...small bags just don't look good on me and kind of bug me. Plus I carry alot of stuff!


----------



## candac3mari3

I can't find a picture online, but in this weeks star magazine with jamie lynn on the cover, pg 6 the chick from the new terminator show, summer glau, looks like she has a thompson hobo???


----------



## Peaches23

sheena said:


> [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Vanessa Minnillo in her coach bag[/SIZE][/FONT]


 
whats the style number of this bag??!!! does it come in silver?? when will it be out or when did it come out?? OOOOOOhhhhh I like I like!!!


----------



## bearonica

Peaches23 said:


> whats the style number of this bag??!!! does it come in silver?? when will it be out or when did it come out?? OOOOOOhhhhh I like I like!!!


 
This bag came out about 2-3 years ago. Check on eBay, but they're hard to find now...


----------



## kimmer65

Peaches23 said:


> whats the style number of this bag??!!! does it come in silver?? when will it be out or when did it come out?? OOOOOOhhhhh I like I like!!!


 

I just saw one of these on ebay the other day when I searched 'coach daphne'   Hope this helps!


----------



## Peaches23

I found one on e-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-COACH-Daph...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


VERY expensive!


----------



## cocogirl07

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2008/01/30/eva-longoria-leaving-a-photo-shoot/33866/


----------



## Antonia

*Eva seems to really love that Miranda.  It looks fabulous on her I must admit.....I think anyone would look fab with the Miranda (I personally love it in white!) *


----------



## FASHiON_NYCBABE

Eva Longoria - Back in 2004/5 she was obsessed with Coach bags!






And AJ Michalka


----------



## Bag Fetish

totally love the hat, I think i'm going to try and locate one


----------



## cocogirl07

HOT LINKS : Mandy Moore


----------



## katrynar

I hate you mandy moore!! i wish i coulda fford that bag!!


----------



## JAN!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is Mandy wearing Laboutins?


----------



## superstar

^^ Looks like it.


----------



## candace117

^More than likely. though other brands use the red sole too


----------



## Antonia

*I love the vibrancy of that red croc ergo.  *


----------



## ladykisses

Bag Fetish said:


> totally love the hat, I think i'm going to try and locate one



Those pink trousers look like PJs


----------



## Indigowaters

Zoe Saldana and Kaya Pratt:


----------



## Indigowaters

Members of Canadian pop group Lillix


----------



## Indigowaters

A model in Japan on a Coach "mobile", lol.


----------



## Indigowaters

Carson Kressley And Ashanti At Coach Store Holiday Shopping Spree


----------



## Indigowaters

Brittany Snow; Arielle Kebbel


----------



## CoachGirl12

Indigowaters said:


> Carson Kressley And Ashanti At Coach Store Holiday Shopping Spree


ahhhh how cute! ashanti looks so gorgeous as always! love the totes!


----------



## stacmck

cocogirl07 said:


> HOT LINKS : Mandy Moore


This is OT, but why can't celebrities carry their own umbrellas??

And I love the pictures of Carson! He's so cute!


----------



## blackbutterfly

if i had that much money, i'd have an umbrella holder, too!!  could also be her driver...most drivers will carry umbrellas and walk you to the door and back *shrugs*



stacmck said:


> This is OT, but why can't celebrities carry their own umbrellas??
> 
> And I love the pictures of Carson! He's so cute!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Mandy Moore & Patent Ergo


----------



## margaritaxmix

Demi Moore & Delphine Hobo


----------



## margaritaxmix

Eva Longoria @ Coach Fragrance launch


----------



## Veelyn

margaritaxmix said:


> Demi Moore & Delphine Hobo


 
This looks like Sandra Bullock


----------



## margaritaxmix

Veelyn said:


> This looks like Sandra Bullock



DOH!
My bad, it is Sandra Bullock.

I was looking at a Demi Moore pic when I typed that... ush:
Thanks for catching my mistake!


----------



## Veelyn

Haha NP. I was like hmm that looks like Sandra B. but margarita knows her stuff.. I just figured I'd throw it out anyways lol


----------



## margaritaxmix

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Veelyn

omg is that kyla pratt? where she been?? lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

that isnt demi moore that is sandra baldock(sp) 



margaritaxmix said:


> Demi Moore & Delphine Hobo


----------



## margaritaxmix

Bag Fetish said:


> that isnt demi moore that is sandra baldock(sp)



Yeah, it's too late for me to edit it. Veelyn pointed it out...


----------



## MsAmie

I love Mandy Moore's red croc(?) ergo, so lovely  If anyone's willing to get me one, I will be your personal servant for...3 months??? lol.


----------



## PurseLuva625

I luv this bag....I have it in green. The 1 Eva has in Tan @ the Coach fragrance launch.  I receive constant compliments all day long when I carry it


----------



## PurseLuva625

Here's Gabby Union rockn her Coach item....I luv the boots, and i have the Large Bleeker Leather Shopper


----------



## lala042883

Nice thread we knew celebs liked coach


----------



## Roomyisbest

Mandy Moore beautiful bag


----------



## Bag Fetish

this is the coach bag Megs has been chatting about no ?  Lily


----------



## ellacoach

Bag Fetish said:


> this is the coach bag Megs has been chatting about no ? Lily


 
Yep, that's a Lily and I think it's the one that Megs mentioned. Hot bag!


----------



## superstar

^^ it is a coach. I seen this on TMZ today, and I thought to myself that is a lily. Love the bag.


----------



## veronica0305

Bag Fetish said:


> this is the coach bag Megs has been chatting about no ? Lily


 
Do they still have this color? Im in love.


----------



## superstar

^^ Looks like embossed or patent leather, is it?


----------



## katrynar

its ostrich


----------



## veronica0305

katrynar said:


> its ostrich


PSHHH yeah nevermind $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lightblue84

*Mandy Moore* totes her one-of-a-kind $8,000 alligator hobo everwhere, from  nights out in N.Y.C. to casual days in Los Angeles.


----------



## Veelyn

love that bag!


----------



## Antonia

*OMG, I love Mandy's croc hobo....I just love the vibrancy!  I wonder if Coach will make a regular leather (or even pebbled leather) one in this same exact shade?  *


----------



## katrynar

they had the patent a little darker


----------



## natercia

thank u for showing me how many celbs use coach


----------



## Taralindsey

I have said it before but I will say again that I LOVE Mandy Moore's Ergo.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hilary Duff















Lacey Chabert


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jessica Alba / Rachel Bilson - on the OC


----------



## Indigowaters

^These have been posted before.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Oops, sorry! I just found them randomly and posted them... oh well, maybe they'll be new to those who haven't skimmed through the whole thread.


----------



## Veelyn

Margarita, i love that bag! What is it?


----------



## Sialia

Veelyn said:


> Margarita, i love that bag! What is it?


 
Are you talking about the one Jessica Alba's carrying?  If so, I think it's a Legacy straw tote from 2006.  They had them in that size and a smaller one at the outlets last year around May.  They also had them with white, gold and crimson leather.  Gorgeous!!  I bought the smaller one with black trim and love it.


----------



## LiLyBoO

i love that legacy bag on jessica alba!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW thats such a HOT bag that Jessica Alba is carrying... !


----------



## kimmer65

CoachGirl12 said:


> WOW thats such a HOT bag that Jessica Alba is carrying... !


 
I love that one too!  Large Legacy Straw Tote #114...  So much that I scored one on ebay for $199 recently!    I was STOKED!


----------



## burgandy05

Mandy Moore


----------



## burgandy05

^sorry for the repeat


----------



## socaltrojan

margaritaxmix said:


> Jessica Alba / Rachel Bilson - on the OC



I love Jessica's bag!


----------



## missaudrie

margaritaxmix said:


> Lacey Chabert


Lacey is such a big Coach fan! i really love her outfit in the 3rd picture, the bag looks good with that dress.


----------



## divalicioust

Ok, the bag Gabby is wearing in the picture, name, style #, retail price, information please, what season was it released, I LOVE, LOVE LOVE IT, so my style.





​


----------



## momofgirls

I dont think the bag is coach, the boots are.


----------



## luvbags3

yes the boots are but the bag looks prada to me


----------



## bpbtk

The bag Gabby is wearing in the pic is LV Mahina XL. Price $ 3100.


----------



## lunatwinkle

New Kate Bosworth Coach Ad for Spring 2008


----------



## margaritaxmix

bpbtk said:


> The bag Gabby is wearing in the pic is LV Mahina XL. Price $ 3100.



Yup. She has Mahina on her shoulder, Coach on her feet!


----------



## divalicioust

bpbtk said:


> The bag Gabby is wearing in the pic is LV Mahina XL. Price $ 3100.


 

Wow, a little out of my price range, but gorgeous, I'm not a fan of LV, but this is really nice.​


----------



## missaudrie

divalicioust said:


> Ok, the bag Gabby is wearing in the picture, name, style #, retail price, information please, what season was it released, I LOVE, LOVE LOVE IT, so my style.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I LOVE that bag, its absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## superstar

missaudrie said:


> I LOVE that bag, its absolutely GORGEOUS


Yes it is. It is even more stunning IRL. A girl can only dream.


----------



## veronica0305

socaltrojan said:


> I love Jessica's bag!








Does anyone know the item number to that bag?
I love it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

veronica0305 said:


> Does anyone know the item number to that bag?
> I love it!



It's the Legacy Straw Tote #114
Here's a link to one being sold: 
http://frombagstoriches.com/rentbag/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=15&idproduct=731


----------



## nauticalstar

I actually really like her dress... anyone know what brand it is offhand? Or should I take the pic to the wardrobe forum?


----------



## veronica0305

margaritaxmix said:


> It's the Legacy Straw Tote #114
> Here's a link to one being sold:
> http://frombagstoriches.com/rentbag/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=15&idproduct=731


 
You're awesome...thanks!!!


----------



## remedios03

Watch  JLO Jennifer Lopez on her MTV "ALL I HAVE" She's carrying a bunch of Coach items. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88wN0uhoo8o


----------



## momofgirls

veronica0305 said:


> Do they still have this color? Im in love.


Is this the Xl  lily?


----------



## vitza

melissa joan hart
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/startracks/080317/melissa_joan_hart.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ her sunnies ?


----------



## greenpixie

Bag Fetish said:


> ^^ her sunnies ?


 
I think her bag is some kind of Hamptons carryall, no?


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Yup, it is.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Minka Kelly with a Bleecker Duffle!


----------



## pursegal

ahhh, i can wait to get my other bleeker duffles -


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hayden Pannettiere with Suede Soho Hobo


----------



## LAltiero85

margaritaxmix said:


> Minka Kelly with a Bleecker Duffle!


WOW!!!! This looks great on her!  It makes me want one!!!!!


----------



## veronica0305

Tina Fey and her daughter


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

I don't have a pic, but I was just watching the new Dirt epi. and Courtney Cox (Lucy) was using a Hampton's Pebbled Leather Business Carryall, she packs it as she's leaving to go home for the evening at the end of the show.

That show really likes using Coach!!!


----------



## ellacoach

veronica0305 said:


> Tina Fey and her daughter


This is actually a YSL Muse I believe...does look a bit like the bordeaux miranda though.


----------



## mrose75

veronica0305 said:


> Tina Fey and her daughter


 

What here is Coach?? The bag is a YSL Muse....


----------



## ellacoach

mrose75 said:


> What here is Coach?? The bag is a YSL Muse....


 
It looks similiar to the bordeaux Miranda in both style and color (see my post above yours) so I believe the original poster most likely thought that's what it was.


----------



## veronica0305

MY BAD...thought it was a Coach..RELAX.




mrose75 said:


> What here is Coach?? The bag is a YSL Muse....


----------



## Taralindsey

margaritaxmix said:


> Minka Kelly with a Bleecker Duffle!





Is this bottle green or grass green?


----------



## greenpixie

Depends on the lighting - my guess would be bottle green? Does the large duffle come in grass green?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hmm, it may be the lighting as *greenpixie *said, but I actually think it's Grass Green - looks a bit more vibrant than the Bottle Green.


----------



## ceriseslover

margaritaxmix said:


> Mandy Moore & Patent Ergo


 

The second picture has Mandy carrying TWO Coach bags...That is a tote of only 300 produced in 2006 By Reed Krakoff and Kiki Smith for a museum auction of her art. It's very cute.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Ohhh, thanks for the info, didn't know that!!


----------



## Veelyn

I love Mandys shoes in that 2nd pic


----------



## nikkiwilson

Sarah Jessica Parker on the set of her new movie Smart People.  I can't tell which bag it is, but I sure recognize that hardware!!!  AHH!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!


----------



## stop spending

abandonedimages said:


>


what bag is jessica abba carrying I love it??


----------



## momofgirls

nikkiwilson said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker on the set of her new movie Smart People. I can't tell which bag it is, but I sure recognize that hardware!!! AHH! I LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!


 IS THIS A ALI?


----------



## Odette

These three were on People's "I love my..." section - Mandy Moore and her alligator hobo, Hayden Panettiere and her Maxene boots, and Sandra Bullock and her Delphine hobo.


----------



## jenniferelaine

stop spending said:


> what bag is jessica abba carrying I love it??


 
I've seen this pic of Jessica Alba before but this is the first time I've noticed her shoes...is that a Coach turnlock?  I recognize her bag from several springs ago but this is the first time I've paid any attention to her shoes...


----------



## Sialia

momofgirls said:


> IS THIS A ALI?


 
Yuppers!  Brown Ali's my guess.




			
				jenniferelaine said:
			
		

> I've seen this pic of Jessica Alba before but this is the first time I've noticed her shoes...is that a Coach turnlock? I recognize her bag from several springs ago but this is the first time I've paid any attention to her shoes...



Good eye!  The shoes are definitely Coach but I don't know the style name.


----------



## Veelyn

Does anyone know where Mandy's red shoes are from?


----------



## katrynar

jenniferelaine said:


> I've seen this pic of Jessica Alba before but this is the first time I've noticed her shoes...is that a Coach turnlock? I recognize her bag from several springs ago but this is the first time I've paid any attention to her shoes...


 
I believe it's a Daphne, there is another bag by that name but this one came out before?


----------



## jenniferelaine

katrynar said:


> I believe it's a Daphne, there is another bag by that name but this one came out before?


 
Her bag is a Daphne Top Handle Straw bag from Spring 06, but I was referring to the turnlock on her shoes.


----------



## gucci lover

Mariah Carey in Manhattan on March 15th. [i think before she performed on SNL]


----------



## gucci lover

^^^haha NVM, it was the lady behind her.  oops.  Oh well but M.C. was in the pic, so i hope it's still ok.  Sorry!


----------



## newcoachlover

gucci lover said:


> Mariah Carey in Manhattan on March 15th. [i think before she performed on SNL]


 
LOL...that's too funny, she totally hid the other lady.


----------



## superstar

^^ looks like shes wearing it. ha ha..


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

^^Perhaps that other lady is M.C.'s assistant and was just holding the bag for her? 

What bag is that anyway?


----------



## Taralindsey

nikkiwilson said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker on the set of her new movie Smart People.  I can't tell which bag it is, but I sure recognize that hardware!!!  AHH!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!





Now if we could only see her with some Coach off the set!!!


----------



## Taralindsey

I don't know if these have been posted but I got these from the celebrity section. 

I love this bag!!! 

Mandy Moore..


----------



## Taralindsey

OK.. I have only skimmed this thread so I don't know if this has been posted before but

Eva Longoria with Printed Python Miranda


----------



## renie

Taralindsey said:


> OK.. I have only skimmed this thread so I don't know if this has been posted before but
> 
> Eva Longoria with Printed Python Miranda


 
I've picked up this bag at the coach store and it is really TDF!!


----------



## 19yearslater

Taralindsey said:


> I don't know if these have been posted but I got these from the celebrity section.
> 
> I love this bag!!!
> 
> Mandy Moore..


\
Mandy loves her Coach. I've seen pictures of her with several different ergos too. Smart girl!


----------



## Taralindsey

Taralindsey said:


> I don't know if these have been posted but I got these from the celebrity section.
> 
> I love this bag!!!
> 
> Mandy Moore..





Does anyone know the name of this bag? Is there a leather version?  I thought it was a bleecker duffle but the strap is so short.. mine doesn't get that short 

I really like this purse whatever it is.. HELP!


----------



## ashdir103104

I think that is the alligator bleecker duffle....but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Megs

^ That is what I was just going to ask. I spotted this bag too and knew it was Coach but wanted to be certain


----------



## Taralindsey

ashdir103104 said:


> I think that is the alligator bleecker duffle....but I'm not 100% sure.



I thought it was a bleecker duffle too.. and it may be, but I have a large bleecker duffle and the strap does not get that short at all and the medium duffles are not that long. So..I m confused.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I'm almost 100% positive that's the Alligator Bleecker Duffle...


----------



## Odette

For some reason I think she gets custom made bags so perhaps they made the duffle for her and shortened the straps...could be wrong though.  The alligator ergo hobo she has is custom made for her.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Blake Lively on Gossip Girl - looks like a Coach to me!


----------



## superstar

^^Yup it is. They use alot of Coach on GG.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Another reason why I LOVE that show!


----------



## sarahb0485

It's not directly on her. But her is a picture of Drew Barrymore's office from this month's Domino with a bag in I believe Tobacco from 2006. I'm not sure of the name or style number.


----------



## hamstahon

jenniferelaine said:


> I've seen this pic of Jessica Alba before but this is the first time I've noticed her shoes...is that a Coach turnlock? I recognize her bag from several springs ago but this is the first time I've paid any attention to her shoes...


 





if i'm not mistaken, these are Dori slingbacks from spring 2006.  beautiful shoes.


----------



## jenniferelaine

hamstahon said:


> if i'm not mistaken, these are Dori slingbacks from spring 2006. beautiful shoes.


 

I fell in LOVE with those shoes when they came out!  Unfortunately, I couldn't afford them then & have only seen one or 2 pairs on ebay since!


----------



## Antonia

margaritaxmix said:


> Blake Lively on Gossip Girl - looks like a Coach to me!


 

*I have this bag!!!  It's my favorite Coach ever! *


----------



## italianlolita

Antonia said:


> *Sorry if this was already asked, but does anyone know what bag she is carrying? Thanks a million!!! *


 


She is carrying the Bally Jana Bag


----------



## originallyxelle

i love that bag blake is wearing


----------



## divalicioust

gucci lover said:


> Mariah Carey in Manhattan on March 15th. [i think before she performed on SNL]


 
I love Mimi's outfit, totally my style.​


----------



## IHeartCoach

What bag is Mariah carrying?


----------



## disney16

I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## kabaker

Actually Mariah isnt carrying it..there is a woman behind her holding it...but if you look back in the thread someone says what bag it is.


----------



## pageclub

Fashionista_Gal said:


> ^^Perhaps that other lady is M.C.'s assistant and was just holding the bag for her?
> 
> What bag is that anyway?


 
did anyone know what the name of this bag was? i'm not sure if i'm blind today or just can't see where this question was answered  thanks


----------



## IHeartCoach

kabaker said:


> Actually Mariah isnt carrying it..there is a woman behind her holding it...but if you look back in the thread someone says what bag it is.


 

I looked and did not see where they said what it was...

Do YOU know what it is?


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## greenpixie

^^^

OMG!


----------



## hellosunshine

This looks like a COACH bag, no ?


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Looks like the Daphne satchel to me.  Cute!


----------



## lodilove

That red ostrich Lily makes me


----------



## Lady Blackney

greenpixie said:


> ^^^
> 
> Looks like the Daphne satchel to me.  Cute!


 

I luv this bag.


----------



## chloe777

I know this has been posted before but I just have to say that I love them both more so John Mayer he is sooooooo sexy I just wanna  have my way with him lol sorry got carried away. I wanna steal Mandy's Coach collection!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

hellosunshine said:


> This looks like a COACH bag, no ?





I am sure she has to have her legs crossed but you can't tell other than her feet are backwards.  Just looks funny.


----------



## The tall one

this daphne is on fire it's so hot!!!!!! i didn't know that it came in red. HOTTTT!!


----------



## Lady Blackney

Are the Daphne's still available because IRL this bag.


----------



## Kimmi

That red Lily is unbelievably stunning!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Kate Bosworth* as the new face for Coach Spring/Summer 2008

Sorry if this was already posted!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20189551_11,00.html

From People's Star Tracks--Anne Hathaway and Gigi!!


----------



## greenpixie




----------



## smerestain

set of bride wars


----------



## superstar

Love the Gigi^^


----------



## Lady Blackney

I love the Gigi it looks so good on her.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Is that green bag on the lady in front of Cate Blanchett carrying a Coach gallery tote? That turnlock looks like it...


----------



## missvnguyen

I don't think this has been posted yet. Eva Longoria and her Python Lily!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Stunning! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ellacoach

I love Eva's python Lily! It makes me want to use my leather one...I'm going to go switch from my Kooba to my Lily right now!


----------



## oldbag

I don't know if this has been posted yet but I just saw Smart People and the Coach bag Sarah Jessica Parker carries is a whiskey Ali. I know there was a photo of her with a Coach bag over her shoulder and there was speculation as to what kind it was. It looked very good on her.


----------



## Sialia

^^Oh cool.  Thanks for posting that.  I want to see that movie just to see the Ali!


----------



## superstar

Eva's python Lily is stunning.


----------



## iheartdooney

I  Eva's python Lily!!


----------



## photogurl

http://perezhilton.com/2007-11-19-every-girls-dream

idk if this has been posted before??


----------



## Charlie

I've became obsessed with GIGI now


----------



## Purseluvnmama

photogurl said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2007-11-19-every-girls-dream
> 
> idk if this has been posted before??



I love Hayden's look.  She's just the cutest!


----------



## luvshopping90

Love the pics with the Gigi!  I wish it wasn't so heavy!!


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish

behind Ava....


----------



## coach click

*i just wanted to say nice pics, i love the daphine the most and so do the stars ive seen alot of them with this one i do have it ,love it*


----------



## coach click

_i want a lg lily so bad , but no more i think eva owns the store lol for real ..._


----------



## IHeartCoach

Tonight on Jon & Kate Plus 8 on TLC "Aunt" Jodi" had a black studded gallery tote!


----------



## nickkyvintage

I watched "Awake" earlier, jessica alba has a coach bag in LOADS of sceens, ill try and get screen shots x


----------



## Annabug

Eva Longoria


----------



## iheartdooney

^^Gorgeous!!


----------



## anglarry04

LOL Annabug, I was just coming on to post that same pic of Eva. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Annabug

anglarry04 said:


> LOL Annabug, I was just coming on to post that same pic of Eva. Great minds think alike.


 

LOL! True!


----------



## mary G

That bag looks so good on her! I am wondering  now why I havent ever got this bag?


----------



## manila

gucci lover said:


> ^^^haha NVM, it was the lady behind her.  oops.  Oh well but M.C. was in the pic, so i hope it's still ok.  Sorry!





btw, the butterfly ring on her finger is Van Cleef & Arpels in case anyone is interested


----------



## lunatwinkle

Annabug said:


> Eva Longoria



Omigosh, does she had a Coach keyfob on her keychain too?  I love that Eva loves Coach so much!


----------



## alatrop

Halle Berry with a purple patent Francine!


----------



## Odette

Annabug said:


> Eva Longoria



Is that the teal?  **Gorgeous**


----------



## superstar

alatrop said:


> Halle Berry with a purple patent Francine!


awww... I so want this bag.


----------



## Pursefreak25

i want that bag in the color that Halle has sooo bad.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## lodilove

That francine looks so great on Eva and Halle. If I didn't only use shoulder styles I would be getting that in the teal.


----------



## mary G

The francine comes with a shoulder strap to be wore as shoulder bag or crossbody just to let you not than I enabling or anything. Is such a pretty bag!


----------



## Kimmi

The teal francine is stunning!


----------



## finecabernet

Not sure if this counts but I just spotted a medium black leather Carly on the show "House." Wilson's girlfriend was carrying it. I never notice this kind of stuff, so I was kind of proud.


----------



## nauticalstar

finecabernet said:


> Not sure if this counts but I just spotted a medium black leather Carly on the show "House." Wilson's girlfriend was carrying it. I never notice this kind of stuff, so I was kind of proud.



She had a belted ergo last week too I think   Couldn't find any pics though.


----------



## blackbutterfly

joy bryant:


----------



## vitza

^^^^oo i love the way she wears that one, especially with her whole outfit!


----------



## luralee

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Is that the teal? **Gorgeous**


Look at her key ring -- does that look like a Coach zodiac keyring?
Love that Francine!


----------



## pageclub

blackbutterfly said:


> joy bryant:


 
 I bought this purse for my mom... and it's her all time favorite


----------



## Fendi84NJ

finecabernet said:


> Not sure if this counts but I just spotted a medium black leather Carly on the show "House." Wilson's girlfriend was carrying it. I never notice this kind of stuff, so I was kind of proud.


 
She's had some leather Coach bags on a couple of episodes!!

I always get excited : )


----------



## JuiceBox

You know.. I never really liked Coach bags before, I always thought they were overpriced but I saw one in TKMaxx and I feel IN LOVE WITH IT. I love the brass styling they used aswell. It's clear they are popular with celebrities too! Gorgeous bags! You too ladies


----------



## cola262

Eva Longoria loves her blue coach bag (taken from the celebrity section):


----------



## pageclub

cola262 said:


> Eva Longoria loves her blue coach bag (taken from the celebrity section):


 i love her sunglasses too..anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Pursefanatic85

luralee said:


> Look at her key ring -- does that look like a Coach zodiac keyring?
> Love that Francine!



Yeh it is. I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## superstar

Bag Fetish said:


>


This doesn't look like Gossip Girl. Love the bag.


----------



## LAltiero85

Grr....Eva's REALLY making me want a Teal Francine!!!!    Looks GORGEOUS on her!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

LAltiero85 said:


> Grr....Eva's REALLY making me want a Teal Francine!!!!    Looks GORGEOUS on her!



I know! I was watching the movie Over Her Dead Body & ofcourse she's in it & first thing i thought about was her Francine.


----------



## blueskies07

superstar said:


> This doesn't look like Gossip Girl. Love the bag.



It looks like this is from the set of Entourage.


----------



## katyxb

Taiwanese celeb An Yi Xuan


----------



## Lady Blackney

^^ She has to be really tiny to wear that scarf as a belt and still have a lot left over.


----------



## gucci lover

Mandy Moore on May 12


----------



## chinsumo

Diane Kruger with Coach minaudiere:


----------



## itsliz89

Any male celebrities with Coach?


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

coach madison clutch bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

coach bag






coach bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## greenpixie

WOW! Thanks for all the eye candy! That was fun to browse through.


----------



## Lady Blackney

I love all the pics.


----------



## mary G

THose were some great pic! When did the picture of the  ellie satchel with Mandy Moore come out?


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow great pics! thank you  i've just doubled the length of my wishlist


----------



## Lady Blackney

I love the ellie satchel.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

*Beautifulbasics~*

 That was wonderful to look at!


----------



## sarahb0485

I already love my Ellie in Lime... now I want 5 more!


----------



## itsliz89

Hilary Duff


----------



## superstar

WOW! Thanks for all those great pics.


----------



## xholdxmexunderx

Mandy Moore with the Ergo Convertable Tote.

I don't really like it in the white.. it kind of looks a little old lady-ish on her. No offense to those who have it, just my opinion.


----------



## mary G

Oh I dont think so! I think it looks so cute with  her outfit and shoes to match!


----------



## Lady Blackney

I agree it does have that old lady vibe.


----------



## TnC

great pics! it was fun browsing through them!!


----------



## jsc6

Rachel Bilson Siennah Shoes


----------



## Pursefreak25

^ Those Coach sandals are sooo cute. 
I took my son to see Drillbit Taylor and there was a girl in the film with a Chelsea bag.


----------



## shyne1025

I watched the HOuse season finale last night.. and I think AMber's bag is a carly.. Anyone can verify that?


----------



## candac3mari3

shyne1025 said:


> I watched the HOuse season finale last night.. and I think AMber's bag is a carly.. Anyone can verify that?



yes it was a medium leather carly!!!!

that was so sad last night


----------



## shyne1025

candac3mari3 said:


> yes it was a medium leather carly!!!!
> 
> that was so sad last night


 I thought so!!

Yeah.. it was so sad...


----------



## LAltiero85

shyne1025 said:


> I watched the HOuse season finale last night.. and I think AMber's bag is a carly.. Anyone can verify that?


Anyone have a pic?  I'd love to see it!


----------



## nickkyvintage

Diane Kruger with a KiKi Hobo


----------



## lodilove

^^^Her Kiki is fabulous!  I want one so bad!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Link to Naomi Watts with a big ol' Coach (Bleecker?  Delphine?  I can't tell...)

http://www.celebrity-babies.com/2008/05/naomi-watts-sas.html#more


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Yes, i think that is the Delphine.

I love the color on that Kiki hobo!


----------



## pageclub

Purseluvnmama said:


> Link to Naomi Watts with a big ol' Coach (Bleecker? Delphine? I can't tell...)
> 
> http://www.celebrity-babies.com/2008/05/naomi-watts-sas.html#more


 
ohhh I love this bag


----------



## Lady Blackney

Its a Delphine and I believe her hat is a Coach as well.  It looks like a legacy scarf.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Lady Blackney said:


> I believe her hat is a Coach as well.  It looks like a legacy scarf.



Good point!  I hadn't even noticed that.  I was too busy drooling over the bag and admiring her cutie of a son!


----------



## gucci lover

Eva Longoria w/a Coach zodiac key ring May 21


----------



## leeann

Lady Blackney said:


> I agree it does have that old lady vibe.


 

It is the long thin strap on the  rectangle shaped bag. I dont think I've ever owned a purse with a long strap like that.  If it has a long strap, it looks old lady-ish unless its a messenger bag or something (IMHO).


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

nickkyvintage said:


> Diane Kruger with a KiKi Hobo





Love the kiki hobo......but the guy she's with looks like he raided her closet


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Love the kiki hobo......but the guy she's with looks like he raided her closet


 
Her boyfriend is Joshua Jackson from Dawson's Creek...which I watched some of many moons ago...the pink shirt doesn't quite suit him, does it?!


----------



## luralee

I think that Kiki hobo is way over the top.   Too big!   JMO


----------



## cocogirl07

gucci lover said:


> Eva Longoria w/a Coach zodiac key ring May 21


 
Thats actualy a pisces charm....I have the same one


----------



## rozolo

Wow, I had no idea so many celebrities carried Coach!


----------



## Lola812

Carrie - SATC Season 3 Disc 2 Episode 9


----------



## Lola812

Sorry about the last picture!  Here it is again, Carrie from SATC Season 4 Episode 9


----------



## superstar

Lacey Chabert with a leather hamptons satchel.


----------



## superstar

Katherine Hieigl with a white pleaded hobo. I have this bag and I love it.


----------



## superstar

Ashanti Shopping at Coach in 2004


----------



## superstar

Brittany Snow


----------



## newcoachlover

superstar said:


> Katherine Hieigl with a white pleaded hobo. I have this bag and I love it.


 
I love this bag on her and her sunnies and that rock to big to put in her pocket...lol.


----------



## 19yearslater

superstar said:


> Brittany Snow


What is that bag? I love it.


----------



## 19yearslater

Is that a Delphine?


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## Jkm

superstar said:


> Katherine Hieigl with a white pleaded hobo. I have this bag and I love it.


I love this bag. Is this an older ergo?


----------



## nauticalstar

superstar said:


> Lacey Chabert with a leather hamptons satchel.



this dress is GORGEOUS! and the orange looks great with the color of her bag.


----------



## greenpixie

Jkm said:


> I love this bag. Is this an older ergo?


 
It wasn't an ergo - it was just called a "pleated hobo" I believe.  SO cute!


----------



## greenpixie

19yearslater said:


> What is that bag? I love it.


 
I think that is the Daphne satchel.


----------



## monstamuffin

Ok, love love the long lean look of the Delphne(makes you look thinner), Katherine Heigal always looks so put together and Lacey looks amazingly beautiful! That dress paired with the sandals and bag she chose are TDF!


----------



## monstamuffin

Is that the same kiki hobo that's out in stores now? I saw the white one IRL and it didn't seem that big. J.J. (Pacey) doesn't look that bad in a pink shirt, I just think the flip flops paired with the pink shirt threw him over the top!


----------



## superstar

Emily Osment


----------



## shakti29

superstar said:


> Emily Osment


 
OK, that does it. I MUST have that PEACE charm!


----------



## babyjean06

shakti29 said:


> OK, that does it. I MUST have that PEACE charm!



I will be getting that peace charm also!


----------



## sarahb0485

John Mayer playing at the grand opening of the new store in Hong Kong.


Images via Try JM


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Gabrielle Union::Boots:: edit: sry it's already been posted oops


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mila Kunis...i think it's an astrology charm


----------



## superstar

Yup! It's a Leo charm. I have one too.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Me too!


----------



## cutiecouture




----------



## superstar

Fixed it ^^


----------



## superstar

Eva Longoria with a gold tortilla hobo





Here with the Andrea Satchel


----------



## cutiecouture

Thanks Superstar =).... Its Anne Hathaway with a Gigi of course.. in a color I havent seen yet ... anyone else know what it is?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

cutiecouture said:


> Thanks Superstar =).... Its Anne Hathaway with a Gigi of course.. in a color I havent seen yet ... anyone else know what it is?



I think the color is walnut.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Here's another picture of Anne Hathaway with her Gigi. She was filming a scene for her new movie with Kate Hudson, Bride Wars.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^haha I saw this picture earlier & didn't even notice the gigi, too distracted w/ her "fake sunburn"


----------



## stn2313

i think its the Patent Putty Gigi


----------



## pupeluv

Love This, I did'nt realize even that many celebs were into COACH. I'll have to keep my eyes out for pics!


----------



## 19yearslater

lunatwinkle said:


> Here's another picture of Anne Hathaway with her Gigi. She was filming a scene for her new movie with Kate Hudson, Bride Wars.


 Fantastic bag, if it is the patent it looks great, I wasn't sure if it would work on this bag. Sadly I look like this, with a slightly redder tone than orange, forgot my sunscreen today.


----------



## luvshopping90

^^^
It really looks like platinum.  Her shoes are kinda gold looking and the bag looks the same.  I'm going to have to see if this is available.  That is the second Gigi she has had in this movie!!


----------



## leeann

Lola812 said:


> Sorry about the last picture! Here it is again, Carrie from SATC Season 4 Episode 9


 
AAAWWWWW!!  Aidan's country house in Suffern!!!  Remember thats when he and Big got in that big fight in the mud?? I'm feeling sentimintal I just saw the move this weekend lol.


----------



## nickkyvintage

mmm big and aiden in the mud! yum yum!!!!

oh sorry ladies, back to the Coach


----------



## cutiecouture

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I think the color is walnut.


I dont think this is Walnut!!!...I have a walnut gigi, and unless this light beige, almost metallic color is suddenly considered brown..... its something else.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

cutiecouture said:


> I dont think this is Walnut!!!...I have a walnut gigi, and unless this light beige, almost metallic color is suddenly considered brown..... its something else.



This one isn't walnut?? (I thought she was asking about this one not the dusted metallic leather gigi)
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-81.html#post6535656


----------



## luralee

19yearslater said:


> Fantastic bag, if it is the patent it looks great, I wasn't sure if it would work on this bag. Sadly I look like this, with a slightly redder tone than orange, forgot my sunscreen today.


 

Isn't this the putty patent leather Gigi?   New this spring.


----------



## chazzy

I saw coach bag in the last season of house m.d , one of the cast, amber she's always wearing coach bag, carly and ergo, if i'm right. 2 bad i don't have the pic


----------



## Jkm

19yearslater said:


> Fantastic bag, if it is the patent it looks great, I wasn't sure if it would work on this bag. Sadly I look like this, with a slightly redder tone than orange, forgot my sunscreen today.


 
ooh i love this gigi. i wonder what the color is? it does sorta look platinum.


----------



## heqet

luralee said:


> Isn't this the putty patent leather Gigi?   New this spring.



Yep, I agree...it definitely looks like Putty Patent!


----------



## xoxomandylyn

superstar said:


> Katherine Hieigl with a white pleaded hobo. I have this bag and I love it.


 
Oh my goodnessssss thank you SO much for posting this I just fell in love with this bag.  I must have it.  Haha.  I think I am going to get one off ebay.  I will probably be ripped off because they probably got it at an outlet for like 100 dollars, but what's a girl to do?  I am crazy about it.  It's the perfect white bag. 


**Oh and for those trying to figure out the bag, if it helps, she has the front of the bag facing her.  She is wearing it backwards.  That is why you might not recognize the bag.


----------



## Jkm

Ahh okay i didn't recognize it as a pleated hobo, TY~


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Jkm said:


> Ahh okay i didn't recognize it as a pleated hobo, TY~


 

No prob!  I just got mine a few days ago, love it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ is this bag new for the summer ?


----------



## wanted_cordova

No.  It was in the outlets a few years back.  They are very pretty!


----------



## xoxomandylyn

^Yep mine was a factory bag, got it off eBay brand new with the tags.  There were more listed last time I looked.  They are wonderful.


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm going to go see Bride Wars or whatever it's called when it comes out just to see the Gigi's...how sad is that?   But it's true...


----------



## Taralindsey

lunatwinkle said:


> Here's another picture of Anne Hathaway with her Gigi. She was filming a scene for her new movie with Kate Hudson, Bride Wars.




I'm lusting after this putty patent gigi right now... I have a problem..


----------



## Jkm

oh lordy i am too!!! I looove putty!


----------



## prof ash

Sorry if this has been posted before! ^ Eva with her Python bag. I love that she loves Coach so much!!


----------



## gucci lover

Mandy Moore


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Thanks for those pics ash & guccilover!  I love to see those.  Mandy doesn't zip her ergo closed while she's walking around, sometimes I don't zip mine, either if I'm hurrying.


----------



## LAltiero85

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^Thanks for those pics ash & guccilover! I love to see those. Mandy doesn't zip her ergo closed while she's walking around, sometimes I don't zip mine, either if I'm hurrying.


 Ah....I love it when Mandy doesn't zip her ergo hobo shut...then we get a peek of that gooooorgeous leopard print lining


----------



## gucci lover

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^*Thanks for those pics ash & guccilover!* I love to see those. Mandy doesn't zip her ergo closed while she's walking around, sometimes I don't zip mine, either if I'm hurrying.


 
You're welcome


----------



## oopsididitagain

LAltiero85 said:


> Ah....I love it when Mandy doesn't zip her ergo hobo shut...then we get a peek of that gooooorgeous leopard print lining


Maybe that's why she doesn't zip it!  Coach told her not to so we can see the luscious leopard lining that we all can't have.  lol


----------



## 19yearslater

Do the patent Gigis have legacy stripe lining, or the new solid colour?


----------



## momofgirls

19yearslater said:


> Do the patent Gigis have legacy stripe lining, or the new solid colour?


 
it has the legacy lining


----------



## beautybyte

http://www.people.com/people/mandy_moore/photos/0,,20007323_20411053,00.html

Hope this wworks from the new girl on the block! 

There is a link to Mandy Moore pic and an attachemnt to Eve Longoria pic...


----------



## greenpixie

Here is the pic - love that red Ergo!

Thanks beautybyte!


----------



## LAltiero85

Catherine Zeta-Jones wearing the Kiki!!!


----------



## beautybyte

You're welcome-i'm loving the forum already!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Minnie Driver and Kiki--from the Celebrity Baby Blog, one of my other obsessions!


----------



## temo

I think she's awesome!!  Always looks so together!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I loved to see that pic of Catherine.  Thanks for sharing it!  She's a Welsh girl like me.  I didn't like the Kiki at first but now I do!  Silly that celebrities make me want things.


----------



## MsAmie

I love how Catherine-Zeta Jones looks in this picture--she is so pretty and the Kiki is just TDF!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

TV personality Tania Rincon


----------



## xoxomandylyn

beautybyte said:


> http://www.people.com/people/mandy_moore/photos/0,,20007323_20411053,00.html
> 
> Hope this wworks from the new girl on the block!
> 
> There is a link to Mandy Moore pic and an attachemnt to Eve Longoria pic...


 

I want that DRESS.  It's so pretty!
And I love that bag, too.


----------



## gucci lover

Mandy Moore out shopping in NYC July 3 - she looks awesome!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I think Mandy Moore is soo pretty!


----------



## vitza

isn't that a different croc ergo than she had quite a few months ago??  i think the other one was more pink/coral colored?


----------



## westpark

Lola812 said:


> Sorry about the last picture! Here it is again, Carrie from SATC Season 4 Episode 9


 
I love this purse from SATC...can someone tell me the name of it ?   I've been searching for this and can't find it.  It reminds me of the LV Speedy.
Thank you!


----------



## MsAmie

I love Mandy Moore's exotic ergo hobos!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Blake Lively-Canvas Legacy Lily
She's soo tall it doesn't look at all big on her


----------



## coachcandy

gucci lover said:


> Mandy Moore out shopping in NYC July 3 - she looks awesome!!!



Those are the Siennna (forgive the spelling...long day) flats!  Made in python!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Pursefanatic85 said:


> TV personality Tania Rincon


She looks super cute carrying her pleated ergo!


----------



## blackbutterfly

actress Jurnee Smollett:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ahhh the lily!! So beautiful.


----------



## AndreaSweetie

Coach!


----------



## T-Girl

Hi, I don't know if anybody else has mentioned this before (and my apologies if I am repeating what someone else has said):

Sorry, no pix but keep an eye out if you're a Dr. House fan:

There is one episode in the series where the new Interns were trying to compete for the one specialist job offered. One Intern, Dr. House called "Cutthroat B*tch" (her character name is Amber) was dating Dr. Wilson and she was carrying a Coach Raisin Ergo Belted Flap East/West handbag.  This was the 4th Season of House, MD.

Wikipedia shows the date of airing as August 2008, and the bag came out sometime in 2007.

Take care,


----------



## mlgbaglady

beautybyte said:


> There is a link to Mandy Moore pic and an attachemnt to Eve Longoria pic...


 
What bag is this? 




She is too cute and the bag looks so good on her!
Thanks!


----------



## MrsLinas

mlgbaglady said:


> What bag is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is too cute and the bag looks so good on her!
> Thanks!


 
I believe that is the Patent Francine in Teal...style 12295


----------



## oscarcat729

T-Girl said:


> Hi, I don't know if anybody else has mentioned this before (and my apologies if I am repeating what someone else has said):
> 
> Sorry, no pix but keep an eye out if you're a Dr. House fan:
> 
> There is one episode in the series where the new Interns were trying to compete for the one specialist job offered. One Intern, Dr. House called "Cutthroat B*tch" (her character name is Amber) was dating Dr. Wilson and she was carrying a Coach Raisin Ergo Belted Flap East/West handbag.  This was the 4th Season of House, MD.
> 
> Wikipedia shows the date of airing as August 2008, and the bag came out sometime in 2007.
> 
> Take care,



This reminds me of an episode of Psych, where Shawn notices a nanny wearing Coach sunglasses. He zooms in on the logo with his super-vision thingy, and he says "How could a nanny afford Coach sunglasses?" But it turns out she worked at a Coach store, lucky lady. I saw it and I was like "Coach! On TV! My life is complete!" Hee hee.


----------



## T-Girl

^OscarCat729^  Yeah, I was saying, "OMG, is that a Coach?" when I saw that Ergo Belted bag.   

Take care,


----------



## mlgbaglady

MrsLinas said:


> I believe that is the Patent Francine in Teal...style 12295


Thanks! Going to have to keep my eye out for this one!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Olivia Wilde with the Coach platinum woven wristlet clutch #11537. So pretty!


----------



## vitza




----------



## rtesoro

i love one tree hill lol


----------



## Jkm

lunatwinkle said:


> Olivia Wilde with the Coach platinum woven wristlet clutch #11537. So pretty!


Beautiful clutch! I didn't really notice it when it was on the website.
It looks so pretty seeing someone actually carrying it!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## cocogirl07

vitza said:


>


 

I love it!!!


----------



## vitza

what style no is jennifer's bag?  I havent seen one like that around in years, and judging by the mag shes reading, the pic is very recent


----------



## Charlie

I dont know who Minka Kelly is but here is a picture of here with a Purple Francine and I believe she is wearing coach sandals too. Sorry about the size.


----------



## nickkyvintage

that Francine is now my HG i think mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yum! x


----------



## LAltiero85

Pursefanatic85 said:


> jennifer love hewitt


 She looks really pretty here, and she seems like she'd be down to earth.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Selena Gomez


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^She looks so cute w/ that bag!  And I spy Legacy lining!!!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

CRYLATER3 said:


> I dont know who Minka Kelly is but here is a picture of here with a Purple Francine and I believe she is wearing coach sandals too. Sorry about the size.


 
She is very pretty! She's on the show Friday Night Lights, and she dated John Mayer for a little while.

LOVE her Francine.


----------



## addikted2coach

Purses said:


> I have seen this photo taken.  I was unemployed at the time and was feeling really down.  I was very desperate and looking for jobs at this mall.  The mall is called Sherway Gardens Mall.
> The girls looked so young in person and I was very happy to see that Lindsay Lohen looked so normal, but at that time, I had no idea who Lindsay Lohen is!
> I am also happy to say that their hips seemed to be the same size as mine.  And mine are huge!
> The store right behind Lindsay, is an amazing accessories store.




omygosh you're right! It is Sherway Gardens! I never realized that before...that's pretty funny!


----------



## jassthomass

JURNEE SMOLLET COACH LILY, I THINK?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Selena Gomez-->Even her luggage!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Selena Gomez-->Even her luggage!


 Is that the black leather francine she is carrying?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Is that the black leather francine she is carrying?




Looks like the black leather Luci


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Looks like the black leather Luci


o ok, yeah i didn't think it looked like the francine...


----------



## LAltiero85

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Selena Gomez-->Even her luggage!


 She is so pretty...and she loves her Coach!


----------



## prof ash

ok so minka's francine and the black leather lucci look so good i want to eat them lol


----------



## i<3bags

I don't know if this counts as a celebrity or not, but last night I was watching Law and Order and ADA Carmichael had a Coach briefcase, older version of the Transatlantic.


----------



## coach2007

what is the exact name for this bag? 
thanks



lunatwinkle said:


> Selena Gomez


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^^^Black Luci satchel


----------



## Barlow

Sandra Bullock with a Coach Delphine Hobo ($1000 MSRP)

Found on Google Image search


----------



## Barlow

Eva Longoria - Coach Python Miranda bag, and it looks like her key chain might be Coach too?

Maria Menounos - ?

Cameron Diaz - ?


----------



## oopsididitagain

Does anyone know the style no. of this swingpack she's carrying?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^it looks like it might be a camera bag i tried looking on ebay & couldn't find anything similar.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Pursefanatic85 said:


> ^it looks like it might be a camera bag i tried looking on ebay & couldn't find anything similar.


I looked on ebay also.  If I knew the style no. I could get the outlet to put my name on a want list for this bag.  Why doesn't Coach make these kind more often instead of those flat swingpacks, these hold more.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

oopsididitagain said:


> I looked on ebay also.  If I knew the style no. I could get the outlet to put my name on a want list for this bag.  Why doesn't Coach make these kind more often instead of those flat swingpacks, these hold more.



Oopsididitagain.....look on Japan's website...under what's new they have some 2 of them.  I can't read any of it so I don't know the details though.


----------



## cocogirl07

Selena Gomez and Coach=perfect


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Oopsididitagain.....look on Japan's website...under what's new they have some 2 of them.  I can't read any of it so I don't know the details though.


Thank you, I will.  I hope I see one at the outlet though.  I did once but it was trimmed in gold.  I like the vachetta better.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Is she Mandy Moore?


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

I don't think so.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

This is a celebrity stretch (the wife of Washington Redskins football player- Chris Cooley) but does anyone know the style #/name of this bag his wife is carrying?
I saw this pic. on Chris Cooley's website/blog.....my husband peruses his site all the time and sometimes I take a peek at it too.
Anyhoo, I wasn't a fan of the patchwork until I bought my first one (Khaki signature patchwork Carly) last month but I love the colors in her bag.... I'm sure it's no longer available but maybe I can find it on eBay? TIA.


----------



## cmas_2005

No she isn`t....


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Is she Mandy Moore?


 
No, that's not Mandy Moore.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

CA-Anonymous said:


> This is a celebrity stretch (the wife of Washington Redskins football player- Chris Cooley) but does anyone know the style #/name of this bag his wife is carrying?
> I saw this pic. on Chris Cooley's website/blog.....my husband peruses his site all the time and sometimes I take a peek at it too.
> Anyhoo, I wasn't a fan of the patchwork until I bought my first one (Khaki signature patchwork Carly) last month but I love the colors in her bag.... I'm sure it's no longer available but maybe I can find it on eBay? TIA.


 
Wow, I'm not a patchwork fan either, but that bag is very pretty.


----------



## vitza

mandy moore must have the best ergo collection on the planet!!


----------



## vitza

sophia bush (from just jared):


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

This bag is gorgeous!!!!!!!






vitza said:


> sophia bush (from just jared):


----------



## mary G

Wow! is all I can say love the francine in this color!


----------



## The tall one

WOW!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I wish Coach would make an affordable embossed croc green Francine for the rest of us!


----------



## greenpixie

OMG that croc Francine is GORGEOUS!


----------



## diorfashion

Ladies, I know the Francine is not a new style but is that a new bag by any chance? *crossing fingers*  It looks similar to coachgrl's green croc Peyton...


----------



## LAltiero85

vitza~i was just about to post those same pics of Sophia Bush!  WOW!  The Coach Luci and Francine must be the "IT" bags for celebs right now!  It seems like everyone has one!


----------



## LAltiero85

CA-Anonymous said:


> This is a celebrity stretch (the wife of Washington Redskins football player- Chris Cooley) but does anyone know the style #/name of this bag his wife is carrying?
> I saw this pic. on Chris Cooley's website/blog.....my husband peruses his site all the time and sometimes I take a peek at it too.
> Anyhoo, I wasn't a fan of the patchwork until I bought my first one (Khaki signature patchwork Carly) last month but I love the colors in her bag.... I'm sure it's no longer available but maybe I can find it on eBay? TIA.


 you know, I don't normally like patchwork bags, but this one is GORGEOUS!!!!

It's a holiday patchwork duffle some sort, but I'm not sure of the year.  I'd post it in the Coach subforum and ask about it.


----------



## vitza

it is a really beautiful shade of green, i hope they come out with some things in that shade later in fall!


----------



## beautyinside

Okay, I was just watching the Olympics now on NBC, and they showed gymnast Shawn Johnson in the grocery store with her mother. Guess what? She was carrying a Coach purse. I think it was the Heritage Stripe Tote in the pink/khaki combo!


----------



## IHeartCoach

beautyinside said:


> Okay, I was just watching the Olympics now on NBC, and they showed gymnast Shawn Johnson in the grocery store with her mother. Guess what? She was carrying a Coach purse. I think it was the Heritage Stripe Tote in the pink/khaki combo!


 

I was JUST going to post that!! So glad she has a real one!


----------



## kattykay

LAltiero85 said:


> you know, I don't normally like patchwork bags, but this one is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> It's a holiday patchwork duffle some sort, but I'm not sure of the year. I'd post it in the Coach subforum and ask about it.


 its from 2006, idk if you will see it before it ends but here is one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-Holid...08&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218776924346


----------



## CA-Anonymous

kattykay said:


> its from 2006, idk if you will see it before it ends but here is one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-Holiday-Patchwork-Duffle-Handbag-Purse-10435_W0QQitemZ380052896515QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380052896515&_trkparms=72%3A1074%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218776924346


 
Yep, that's it..... Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## coachcandy

CA-Anonymous said:


> This is a celebrity stretch (the wife of Washington Redskins football player- Chris Cooley) but does anyone know the style #/name of this bag his wife is carrying?
> I saw this pic. on Chris Cooley's website/blog.....my husband peruses his site all the time and sometimes I take a peek at it too.
> Anyhoo, I wasn't a fan of the patchwork until I bought my first one (Khaki signature patchwork Carly) last month but I love the colors in her bag.... I'm sure it's no longer available but maybe I can find it on eBay? TIA.




It's a Shoulder Tote not the Duffle.  Sorry to rain on anyone's parade!


----------



## Tuna Juice

coachcandy said:


> It's a Shoulder Tote not the Duffle. Sorry to rain on anyone's parade!


 
*Fascinating! 

*


----------



## aquablueness

mandy moore is so chic, i love those shoes too, lol, love the thought of how they would flap when walking LOL, i know! i'm weird!

but that green croc bag looks stunning. i do agree she has probably the best ergo collection.


----------



## kimmer65

CA-Anonymous said:


> Yep, that's it..... Thanks Ladies!!!


 
  Are we sure that's the same bag....I thought the celeb pic showed the full leather bottom?  I love the bag in the pic, btw!  And I'm not a patchwork fan much either!


----------



## kattykay

kimmer65 said:


> Are we sure that's the same bag....I thought the celeb pic showed the full leather bottom? I love the bag in the pic, btw! And I'm not a patchwork fan much either!


 no its not, it was just the first one that popped up, i just put i up for a reference


----------



## CA-Anonymous

kattykay said:


> no its not, it was just the first one that popped up, i just put i up for a reference


 

Sorry to confuse. When I said yep, I meant that was the same pattern, but everyone's right, it's not the same style-
I just found what I think is the exact same bag (same pattern and bag style) listed today. Still trying to decide if I should bid on it...
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Holiday-Patchwork-Purse-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ120294847989QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kattykay

CA-Anonymous said:


> Sorry to confuse. When I said yep, I meant that was the same pattern, but everyone's right, it's not the same style-
> I just found what I think is the exact same bag (same pattern and bag style) listed today. Still trying to decide if I should bid on it...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Holiday-Patchwork-Purse-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ120294847989QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 i think it is, har to tell from the pics, but there is what looks like a stain on one of the leather patches in the top right.  i didnt enlarge the pic but that wuold annoy the hell out of me.  this bag is georgeous IRL my moms friend has it and i always joke im gonna steal it.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

kattykay said:


> i think it is, har to tell from the pics, but there is what looks like a stain on one of the leather patches in the top right. i didnt enlarge the pic but that wuold annoy the hell out of me. this bag is georgeous IRL my moms friend has it and i always joke im gonna steal it.


 
Kattykay-
I know, I saw that stain too, which is what is keeping me from bidding on it.... It's on the "back" side of the purse, but I know what you mean, it would be bugging me too.  It looks just like a stain I got on my british tan leather book tote (several years old), when a friend talked me into putting several creamers from I-Hop into my bag when we were on vacation (the hotel only had the powdered creamer packets-yuck!).  Of course by the time we got back to the hotel one had burst open all over the bottom of my bag.  I've tried time and time again to clean it, but no luck. I have a feeling that stain won't come out either.


----------



## kattykay

CA,
i dont think it will either, for some reason ink keeps coming to mind, but it cuold just be waterspot.  i dont think i would risk it, i know ive seen ones in better condition on ebay.  its probably better to wait


----------



## Kait

superstar said:


> Amanda bynes wearing Coach on her show. What I like about you.


 


i saw this episode and never knew it was Coach! I love it~!


----------



## Kait

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
I want Carmen Electra's whole outfit and bag!


----------



## bagap

Kait said:


> I want Carmen Electra's whole outfit and bag!



You and me both, sister ! I've never been a big fan of hers but she looks amazingly beautiful and classy in this pic.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

bagap said:


> You and me both, sister ! I've never been a big fan of hers but she looks amazingly beautiful and classy in this pic.




she looks rather angelic   haha but alas, just a facade


----------



## Bag Me

_Gossip Girl_

HAMPTONS EMBOSSED PYTHON FLAP TOTE?


----------



## Taralindsey

Looks like it to me... I love that bag.


----------



## Skatie

That looks like the Wool Maude on Blake Lively.


----------



## bex487

It definitely is the Wool Maude, I saw that picture today on People.com.


----------



## bagap

Boy, you guys are goooood!


----------



## Kansashalo

Seriously, I think Coach makes Mandy Moore's croc ergos especially for her.  She has them in all sorts of colors that I have never seen...on www.coach.com or anywhere else.

Go girl!  I would love to have a designer cater to me!


----------



## sagranch

I got married in a suit like this


quote=superstar;1617910]I think she looks fab in this outfit.






[/quote]


----------



## oscarcat729

I'm in SHOCK! I'm reading Twist magazine (my mom got me a subscription ush, and there's a picture of Selena Gomez... toting a GOACH suitcase!! It's pale green signature, except some of the C's are G's, and some are O's! Aren't celebs supposed to have the real thing? Sorry, can't scan it.


----------



## gumbyln

oscarcat729 said:


> I'm in SHOCK! I'm reading Twist magazine (my mom got me a subscription ush, and there's a picture of Selena Gomez... toting a GOACH suitcase!! It's pale green signature, except some of the C's are G's, and some are O's! Aren't celebs supposed to have the real thing? Sorry, can't scan it.



is it this one? It does look like there are G's on it...


----------



## MrsLinas

gumbyln said:


> is it this one? It does look like there are G's on it...


 
*eekk..i see the G's*


----------



## bagap

Ewwwwwwwwwwww!  She's too cute for Goach!



gumbyln said:


> is it this one? It does look like there are G's on it...


----------



## gucci lover

^^i hope she didn't intentionally buy a fake  she deserves better!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

I swear Shawn Johnson was wearing the new Coach Peace Sign earrings (the dangles) tonight when she was being interviewed at the Closing Ceremonies at the Olympics!  They were so cute!  We know she loves Coach and they sure looked like the ones I saw in the Lookbook!


----------



## superstar

I didn't see them. I hope someone gets a pic.


----------



## nooch

I saw her wearing peace sign earrings during an interview the other day, too!  Didn't realize they were Coach.


----------



## superstar

She has a francine on her shoulder. She's a sweetheart. I bumped into her at the Americana in glendale CA. She took pictures with us and signed autographs.


----------



## nickkyvintage

I can't see any pictures of fake coach? Is it showing for everybody else? x


----------



## 90046

nooch said:


> I saw her wearing peace sign earrings during an interview the other day, too! Didn't realize they were Coach.



Me too.
I saw the peace signs both nights.


----------



## inspiredgem

Oooh, those sound cute!  Does anyone have a picture or style number for these?  TIA!


----------



## oscarcat729

Yea, that picture of Selena you posted was the one I saw. I just can't believe it!


----------



## monstamuffin

Selena's so young, maybe she didn't realize it?


----------



## SuperMom2

monstamuffin said:


> Selena's so young, maybe she didn't realize it?


 
That is what I was thinking or maybe she couldn't afford a real Coach at the time she bought this


----------



## evilduckies

Mandy Moore with her large Ergo pleated tote.


----------



## MissTiss

Love Mandy. I would do almost anything to see a picture of her Coach collection.


----------



## oopsididitagain

That pleated metallic bag doesn't really go with Mandy IMO.  It's too big for her frame or something.


----------



## 19yearslater

I love Mandy's whole outfit. Matching Coach and Chucks. Genius.


----------



## purpleoscuro

bagap said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww!  She's too cute for Goach!


 

I'm wondering now if her purse is fake too!


----------



## SLVDW47

I'm sure Mandy gets an amazing discount or has some kind of lifetime agreement with Coach -- this may have already been mentioned, but in 2006 she helped design one of the Legacy bags (for 65th anniversary) and Coach named it after her...
May have something to do with the fact that she's constantly carrying and wearing -- but it's great to know that celebs enjoy them just as much as we do!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm still looking for the style no. of this deluxe-type swingpack.  It's an older style.  I can't call JAX to ask without the style no.  I thought I'd ask again, maybe someone has one and can tell me.  TIA!


----------



## SLVDW47

It may be an older style, but honestly it looks like it could have come from CBSR (Coach by Special Request) or strictly an outlet bag...it's nifty though.


----------



## evilduckies

Sophia Bush with her Convertible Ergo.


----------



## kattykay

oops i think it might be 6451


----------



## evilduckies

More pics of Sophia Bush with her Convertible Ergo.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^^^ YIKES!!  Not on the ground!!! :blink:


----------



## cocogirl07

Maybe Selena brought it at forever 21 or mandess because those store carry suitcased like that..


----------



## shoppingislove

Taralindsey said:


> ^^^^ YIKES!! Not on the ground!!! :blink:


 
Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## txmommyto2

> ^^^^ YIKES!! Not on the ground!!!


 
EEek! That is awhat I thought too

I am watching Samantha Brown on the travel channel and she has a signature Carly on her south beach episode!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey said:


> ^^^^ YIKES!!  Not on the ground!!! :blink:


Oh no!!  I always think that too, when I see a Coach purse on the dirty ground.


----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

**


----------



## bagap

txmommyto2 said:


> EEek! That is awhat I thought too
> 
> I am watching Samantha Brown on the travel channel and she has a signature Carly on her south beach episode!



I LOVE Samantha Brown!  I guess I missed this...I so want her job


----------



## sagranch

Nice Convertible Ergo Sophia..but where's your bra


----------



## bagap

Hadn't even noticed until your comment...I went back and looked at the pics and sure enough, the girls are on the loose, lol.  Cool Coach, though.



sagranch said:


> Nice Convertible Ergo Sophia..but where's your bra


----------



## chester427

In last year's season finale of House Amber has a brown leather Carly.  It's on right now.


----------



## beauty k addict

that's what i did too!  



bagap said:


> Hadn't even noticed until your comment...I went back and looked at the pics and sure enough, the girls are on the loose, lol.  Cool Coach, though.





sagranch said:


> Nice Convertible Ergo Sophia..but where's your bra


----------



## Bag Fetish

HOT LINKS :     Katherine Heigl


----------



## leeann

^^I wish I got that bag in leather instead of the dusted suede, I love it so much but I'm paranoid about getting it dirty.


----------



## e_mau

Taralindsey said:


> ^^^^ YIKES!!  Not on the ground!!! :blink:




OMG, how could she?  All of my bags, from Coach all the way down to the bags from Ross for $14.99 never touch the ground.  They sit on a chair next to me or if I'm outside @ the table 2 work they sit next to me.

A woman once told me that it is bad luck for your bag to touch the ground.


----------



## MissTiss

e_mau said:


> A woman once told me that it is bad luck for your bag to touch the ground.


 

I've heard this too. I NEVER put my purse on the floor/ground. Not even at my own house. LOL.


----------



## LovesGrandma

Yesterday, when I was at Dillard's not only was some of the coach bags on the floor...the sales associate kicked several bags out of her way to reach a bag on the lower self of the display. Can you believe that? I would never put my coach bag on the floor and never, ever, kick my coach bag out of the way!


----------



## kabaker

sagranch said:


> Nice Convertible Ergo Sophia..but where's your bra


----------



## jenny8283

Rebecca Romijin is carrying the Sabrina hehe 

http://x17online.com/celebrities/rebecca_romijn/


----------



## bagap

Here's the pic...


----------



## bagap

Oh, yeah and this will probably be moved to the Celebrities and Coach sticky


----------



## jeh3v

Yay, I always love when I see celebrity's wearing Coach!


----------



## chazzy

I'm so gonna get this bag !!!


----------



## monokuro

OMG!! I just SAW this on TV!! I SO KNEW THAT WAS A COACH!! Haha..


----------



## Charlie

Sabrina and Rebecca look awesome together


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

The bag looks huge on her in the third picture/video.  Still pretty though.


----------



## donnalynn11

Haha, I dont like the way that long strap looks hanging from hers either!  Glad its not just on me that I dont like it!!


----------



## kattykay

thats a nice bag, but who is she?


----------



## bagladie112

awwwwwww she looks so cute pregors...ha! u know more and more celebs are rocking coach these days i really think it's because coach has raised their prices so high that celebs finally are giving the brand the respect it deserves......


----------



## aerithgirl

I have this in black and silver and love them to death. It's so neat to see her carrying one as well. 



Bag Fetish said:


> HOT LINKS :     Katherine Heigl


----------



## babidius

kattykay said:


> thats a nice bag, but who is she?


 She used to be a model, she was in X-Men and on Ugly Betty. SHe was married to John Stamos and now Jerry O'Connell.


----------



## selketkrb

SLVDW47 said:


> I'm sure Mandy gets an amazing discount or has some kind of lifetime agreement with Coach -- this may have already been mentioned, but in 2006 she helped design one of the Legacy bags (for 65th anniversary) and Coach named it after her...
> May have something to do with the fact that she's constantly carrying and wearing -- but it's great to know that celebs enjoy them just as much as we do!!



So the Coach Mandy is named after Mandy Moore? I guess I never made that connection. Did she help design the leather or the siggy or suede do you know?


----------



## LegacyGirl

I didn't know that either!


----------



## jjl1812

Here is a partial list of the latest celebs to support Coach


DJ AM
Ashton Kutcher (he joked about the name Coach actually coming from the name Kutch-er, he gestured to the man in the new/old carriage logo as being a Kutch....Kutch, Coach)
Demi Moore (she agreed, her married name, Kutch-er was the inspiration for Coach)
Julianne Moore
Mandy Moore (yes, the Reed loves "the Moores")
Brooke Shields
John Mayer
Simon Doonan
Robert Verdi
Kate Bosworth
Anne Hathaway

I love the pics you guys have posted!


----------



## ellura7

Does anyone know which color Sabrina Rebecca Romijn is wearing? Is that Putty?


----------



## Coach-girlie

I can't find a picture or clip but the other day I was watching The Disney channel with kids. The Wizards of Waverly Place. It was the new episode where Justin turns into a werewolf...
The mom rushed to the park to look for him and was carrying a large black Soho. I pointed it out to DH and he just rolled his eyes at me. 


Also, last night I was watching TRU TV, The Investigators. It's a crime show where they re-inact all the steps that led to them solving a murder case. There was a clip where they said.."She left the house without her purse which was unusual".. They showed a signature Coach purse for that clip.


----------



## kattykay

i could swear on desperate houswives season premier teri hatcher(i cant remember her character name right now) had a white miranda.  it was where the painter was doing some work but they were about to have sex..ill see if i can snap a pic i recorded it on dvd


----------



## LAltiero85

Haven't seen these posted yet...


----------



## CoachGirl12

LAltiero85 said:


> Haven't seen these posted yet...


How I want a Clay Gigi so badly! That bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## 19yearslater

Isn't Hayden the Dooney spokesgirl? Hee- I guess its hard to resist Coach.


----------



## LAltiero85

CoachGirl12 said:


> How I want a Clay Gigi so badly! That bag is GORGEOUS!


 I know it's sooo gorgeous.  That color is fab.


----------



## btobias

Shes definetly the dooney girl....but how could you not love Coach....


----------



## Zama

19yearslater said:


> Isn't Hayden the Dooney spokesgirl? Hee- I guess its hard to resist Coach.


 
Yes, she is!  She even has a bag named after her!


----------



## Coachisyummy

superstar said:


> Brittany Snow


I have this exact bag in the very same color and I  IT!!!!  I love the color, I love the size, I love the frame, I love the front pockets, and I got mine for just $150 slightly used on *bay from a former SA!  I LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Coachisyummy said:


> I have this exact bag in the very same color and I  IT!!!!  I love the color, I love the size, I love the frame, I love the front pockets, and I got mine for just $150 slightly used on *bay from a former SA!  I LOVE THIS BAG!


What a steal you got yours for!  Hooray!  I love that color & style.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

oopsididitagain said:


> What a steal you got yours for!  Hooray!  I love that color & style.



what is the style name?


----------



## justbrowsing

Another of Rebecca Romijn


----------



## evilduckies

Jennifer Garner with her Hamptons Vintage Hobo.


----------



## mary G

That looks great on her!


----------



## superstar

mrodriquez2006 said:


> what is the style name?


 
That is the Daphne.


----------



## NicolesCloset

love jens hobo what color is that?


----------



## Swipetek

I like it!


----------



## Charlie

19yearslater said:


> Isn't Hayden the Dooney spokesgirl? Hee- I guess its hard to resist Coach.



She is, she is also (almost) ALWAYS wearing RM. I just love her style and this clay GIGI


----------



## mrose75

Never mind. I just saw the pic of Jen Garner up above.


----------



## vivi1205

Kristin Davis...and I believe that is a white Lily?


----------



## vivi1205

^^ooooh...sorry it's sideways. I adjusted it on photobucket, but I guess it didn't take.


----------



## jenny8283

http://x17online.com/celebrities/jennifer_garner/


----------



## LAltiero85

Selena Gomez w/ the Ergo Convertible Tote


----------



## CoachGirl12

vivi1205 said:


> Kristin Davis...and I believe that is a white Lily?


A White Lily?  When did they make these?


----------



## affini

evilduckies said:


> Jennifer Garner with her Hamptons Vintage Hobo.


 I now really want that bag. Now...I just need the $700 to buy it LOL


----------



## affini

CoachGirl12 said:


> A White Lily?  When did they make these?


 I'm guessing its the platinum lily...I've never heard of a white one.


----------



## gucci lover

selena looks so cute!  i just  her!!!


----------



## octoberschilde

affini- so do I!


----------



## CoachGirl12

affini said:


> I'm guessing its the platinum lily...I've never heard of a white one.


o ok, thats what I was thinkin! I was like WTF?? LOL Although I do want a platinum lily!


----------



## LAltiero85

affini said:


> I'm guessing its the platinum lily...I've never heard of a white one.


 That's what I was thinking too, but then again, maybe that's why it was at an auction?  Maybe they made one for the auction?


----------



## chester427

Here is a new photo of Jen with her Hampton.


----------



## vhsethan

it's so funny you all mentioned Shawn on this forum because she went to my high school. EVERYBODY carries Coach there =)


----------



## neatrivers

Saw this on the People website today.


----------



## Barlow

Coachisyummy said:


> I have this exact bag in the very same color and I  IT!!!! I love the color, I love the size, I love the frame, I love the front pockets, and I got mine for just $150 slightly used on *bay from a former SA! I LOVE THIS BAG!


 

Love the bag but whats up with the cropped pants and cowboy boots??


----------



## BreeBag

As soon as I saw this, I thought of you ladies!

Mandy Moore with the large black Sabrina (?)


----------



## eekiepie2

^
That looks like the new pilot bag, no?


----------



## mary G

I dont think it is the pilot madison because it has handles like the sabrina.


----------



## neatrivers

I think it is the large black Sabrina. Makes me feel like a rock star since I have this same bag. It is truly having two totally different bags. Now I am dividing the cost in my mind.


----------



## Taralindsey

BreeBag said:


> As soon as I saw this, I thought of you ladies!
> 
> Mandy Moore with the large black Sabrina (?)




I love her!


----------



## superstar

Mandy Moore has a black Julianne not a Sabrina. I just got that bag and I love it.


----------



## alpine1972

superstar said:


> Mandy Moore has a black Julianne not a Sabrina. I just got that bag and I love it.


 
It's the Large Black Sabrina.  The Julianne has buckles on the sides.  Notice how there are no buckles on Mandy's bag.


----------



## superstar

you might be right but it looks like a Julianne to me.


----------



## neatrivers

It is the black Sabrina, look at the small brass circle on the side for attaching the strap underneath the bag. I wore my black Sabrina the same way yesterday.


----------



## BreeBag

The Julianne is much longer than the bag she's carrying.


----------



## superstar

Yup, you guys are right I tried on my Julianne and it looks different.


----------



## blackbutterfly

Zoe Saldana:

http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo126/theybf/October 08/6e10ddd7.jpg


----------



## blackbutterfly

Aisha Tyler:


----------



## skannystyle

Another pic of Jen Garner (and that super cutie Violet) with her Hamptons Vintage Hobo (looks like she really loves this bag--it is beautiful):


----------



## LAltiero85

blackbutterfly said:


> Zoe Saldana:


 Wow! I love her entire outfit, that flap is TDF!!!


----------



## superstar

Nice Zoe is also carrying a Coach walllet.


----------



## greenpixie

Zoe looks so good with her ink Bleecker!


----------



## Abel1337

wow i never knew that


----------



## gucci lover

hayden panettiere


----------



## NicolesCloset

GASP!!!  Hayden always looks fabulous


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hayden does look gorgeous! That sabrina is a gorgeous color, still not a fan of the style though


----------



## Charlie

I was just going to post that too 

here are more:


----------



## superstar

Hayden wears that bag very well.


----------



## chazzy

Hayden is very pretty...
Sabrina is also pretty


----------



## btobias

What is with her carrying Coach? I thought she was the Dooney girl! 
I mean I dont blame her,but one would think dooney would have a problem with it!


----------



## greenpixie

She carried a lot of Coach even before she became the Dooney girl. 

She looks so cute with the Sabrina!


----------



## nekkid

oooo.. what size is hayden's sabrina? large?

i took a picture with her at a DB event. she looked gorgeous!!!


----------



## greenpixie

It does look like the large.  She is petite, but not so tiny that it could be the small I don't think.


----------



## Taralindsey

The sabrina looks great on her.


----------



## lunatwinkle

*GASP* Hayden looks so beautiful with the Sabrina! Is that in patent camel?


----------



## chex62

I Love this Sabrina!  She wears it well!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

yes she does. The sabrina dosen't look that big at all


----------



## SLVDW47

selketkrb said:


> So the Coach Mandy is named after Mandy Moore? I guess I never made that connection. Did she help design the leather or the siggy or suede do you know?


 
Yes..it's true...sorry for the delayed response...not quite sure if she designed any specific one, but I know she was involved with the sketches and the bag was named after her....they gave us the whole story at the store one day but that was almost 2 years ago now so I'm fogging on the details.  Coach and Mandy have a very healthy relationship!


----------



## bagladie112

ohhhh how chic.....


----------



## SLVDW47

Maybe post in the Celebrities and COACH thread as well?  I'm not sure this exact photo of her is up yet.  I would love to raid her closet...she has a lot of great Coach!


----------



## kristinmcd

Did anyone see Young and the Restless today? Jack gave Sharon a brown tote that I would swear was a Legacy.. No screen cap though. Anyone???


----------



## abandonedimages

yay! is this the large size?


----------



## pisdapisda79

What color is her bag?


----------



## robb01

Love Haydens bag


----------



## Shannydiva

Wait-isn't she the new spokesperson for Dooney & Bourke?  I saw her on their website during the Fall campaign.  Oh well, maybe Coach can recruit her.  I wonder how D&B felt about this pic


----------



## alpine1972

^^ Maybe, her contract with Dooney & Bourke didn't state she had to carry their products exclusively.


----------



## TnC

That bag is gorgeous


----------



## butitigress

Ughhh Hayden Panettiere. That girl's less popular in her hometown than George Bush is in America. Poor Sabrina.


----------



## candac3mari3

^^ why poor sabrina, she wears it well!!!
Hayden is so pretty!!!


----------



## aillae

btobias said:


> What is with her carrying Coach? I thought she was the Dooney girl!
> I mean I dont blame her,but one would think dooney would have a problem with it!



If you look closely at this pic, you can see her carrying LV as well. 







Closer picture:





Anyway, I love her new haircut! I didn't recognize her for a second there. She looks different and more beautiful with the short 'do. Go Hayden!


----------



## JuicyBag

Wow hayden looks fabolous


----------



## mmartinez879

That's a large Patent Camel Sabrina I have the SM/Med and it looks smaller than that one.


----------



## Charlie

Look what I found


----------



## sissabelle

Hayden kinda reminds me of Ashley Judd in those new pics... she looks great. Oh and so does her Sabrina


----------



## candac3mari3

Charlie said:


> Look what I found


're po
yea, these are from awhile ago... they're posted in this thread somewhere

looks like someone had a nice coach shopping splurge!


----------



## laurasjeel

blackbutterfly said:


> Zoe Saldana:



I don't know who she is, but we are bag twins


----------



## jeh3v

Stumbled across this in the "I really love my..." section on People.com today. Looks like Jen is a fan of Coach! It looks gorgeous on her! 
*COACH HOBO*

With adorable daughter Violet on one arm, the mom-to-be shows off her new Coach "Hampton Vintage Hobo" on the other while out and about in L.A. 




http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20053264,00.html


----------



## coachmommyofmin

uuh.. i just got to look at that bag at coach. they had one in the back and let my try it on... it felt hughe to me, but it defenitely feels awesome and it looks beautiful in person. no wonder.


----------



## CaptainPicard

That's one ugly bag...


----------



## oopsididitagain

CaptainPicard said:


> That's one ugly bag...


ITA.  I love the gigi but not this one.


----------



## mrose75

I guess I'm in the minority since I like it...I'm just not sure I $798 like it though


----------



## abwd

I am so confused.  Is this the patent putty?  I love this bag, but I am told the patent putty only comes in a small.  Are they coming out with a large patent camel?  I know there is a patent ivory, but this doesn't look like that is what this is.

Any help identifying this little beauty would be greatly appreciated.





gucci lover said:


> hayden panettiere


----------



## mmartinez879

abwd said:


> I am so confused. Is this the patent putty? I love this bag, but I am told the patent putty only comes in a small. Are they coming out with a large patent camel? I know there is a patent ivory, but this doesn't look like that is what this is.
> 
> Any help identifying this little beauty would be greatly appreciated.


 
it's the patent camel it comes in both small/med  and large but the small/med is sold out


----------



## selketkrb

abwd said:


> I am so confused.  Is this the patent putty?  I love this bag, but I am told the patent putty only comes in a small.  Are they coming out with a large patent camel?  I know there is a patent ivory, but this doesn't look like that is what this is.
> 
> Any help identifying this little beauty would be greatly appreciated.



Hmm.....My guess is that she is carrying the Large Camel, and because she is outdoors it just looks a touch lighter.  ??

I *think* (not 100% positive) that they only use the color/word "Putty" to refer to the non-patent sabrina's. And the patent ones are "Camel"


----------



## abwd

Thanks.  You are right.  i looked on the website.  I went into the boutique tonight to order it and they said the large patent sabrina only comes in green and black.  I left bagless and confused.  The SA insisted that the patent camel only came in the small size and I knew I had seen the large in this thread.

I am so mad.  Now I have to drag my butt back to the store and argue with them so I can use my $50 off coupon.



selketkrb said:


> Hmm.....My guess is that she is carrying the Large Camel, and because she is outdoors it just looks a touch lighter.  ??
> 
> I *think* (not 100% positive) that they only use the color/word "Putty" to refer to the non-patent sabrina's. And the patent ones are "Camel"


----------



## selketkrb

abwd said:


> The SA insisted that the patent camel only came in the small size and I knew I had seen the large in this thread.
> I am so mad.  Now I have to drag my butt back to the store and argue with them so I can use my $50 off coupon.



Oh my gosh, that totally sucks. I hate when they do that, that's happened to me before...argh!!!! You should print the page from the website and take it in and show her.


----------



## bagap

All these celebrity and sabrina sightings make me wonder if I need to get one too even though she seems kinda small to me...ugghh, I hate peer pressure, lol.  And Hayden is totally rocking her Coach even though she's also carrying LV...guess she was indecisive that day


----------



## abwd

selketkrb said:


> Oh my gosh, that totally sucks. I hate when they do that, that's happened to me before...argh!!!! You should print the page from the website and take it in and show her.



Yeah, because that won't piss them off or anything!   I guess I will have to.  Or, I'll order it through the web site and get and accessory with my $50 off.  Their loss I guess.


----------



## Taralindsey

abwd said:


> Yeah, because that won't piss them off or anything!   I guess I will have to.  Or, I'll order it through the web site and get and accessory with my $50 off.  Their loss I guess.




They have the camel patent sabrina in the large size at Coach in Willowbrook Mall, Houston TX. 

I held it today and it is YUMMY!


----------



## LAltiero85

Kristen Bell w/ the Legacy Lila Clutch


----------



## greenpixie

I have to say I think she looks a tiny bit trashy in that outfit, but the clutch is adorable.


----------



## oopsididitagain

greenpixie said:


> I have to say I think she looks a tiny bit trashy in that outfit, but the clutch is adorable.


ITA


----------



## SLVDW47

her lipstick matching the clutch certainly doesn't help...yuck.


----------



## abwd

That's right Tara...egg me on.  Like I need it.  My 24-70 2.8 drifts farther and father away! LOL.



Taralindsey said:


> They have the camel patent sabrina in the large size at Coach in Willowbrook Mall, Houston TX.
> 
> I held it today and it is YUMMY!


----------



## Taralindsey

abwd said:


> That's right Tara...egg me on.  Like I need it.  My 24-70 2.8 drifts farther and father away! LOL.





Just trying to help out. You know you want it! (the bag!)


----------



## LAltiero85

greenpixie said:


> I have to say I think she looks a tiny bit trashy in that outfit, but the clutch is adorable.


 yeah she does.  I don't like her makeup either.


----------



## chazzy

LAltiero85 said:


> Kristen Bell w/ the Legacy Lila Clutch



What the hell is she wearing ? Love the clutch though


----------



## jenny8283

If anybody has seen the past Entourage episode Ari Gold's wife is carrying the black Sabrina :


----------



## LVlovingteacher

Is the Ali that Hayden carries (in white) still available?  I love this bag!


----------



## selketkrb

Eva Mendes with a Delphine


----------



## greenpixie

LVlovingteacher said:


> Is the Ali that Hayden carries (in white) still available? I love this bag!


 

Probably your best bet would be ebay at this point.  That bag is from 2006.  The outlets are releasing a version of that style right now though, so you could try there if you don't mind a lighter leather and no striped lining.


----------



## vivi1205

CoachGirl12 said:


> o ok, thats what I was thinkin! I was like WTF?? LOL Although I do want a platinum lily!



If you're still interested...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Silver-Pl...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## missaudrie

vivi1205 said:


> If you're still interested...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Silver-Pl...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Anyone know if this bag ever made it to the outlets?


----------



## colabear1

At the end of Samantha Who? Christina Applegate is carrying a silver Carly. I love the color!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

colabear1 said:


> At the end of Samantha Who? Christina Applegate is carrying a silver Carly. I love the color!




Saw that.  DH thought I was a complete dork for mentioning that!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Don't think this has been posted...  

Jessica Alba in a COACH city trench coat in grey - coat on coach.com


----------



## JennE

Last night during 90210 one of the "students" in the background during the school day was carrying a khaki sig shoulder bag...maybe a bleeker hobo or soho hobo...it had chestnut trim


----------



## CA-Anonymous

CoachGirl12 said:


> Don't think this has been posted...
> 
> Jessica Alba in a COACH city trench coat in grey - coat on coach.com


 

That coat is absolutely gorgeous.  Just checked the Coach website and in the gray they only have size '4' available, but all sizes are still avail. in the camel color (price is $1,298).


----------



## *NATALIE*

gucci lover said:


> hayden panettiere




So beautiful!  I want this bag!


----------



## luralee

Private Practice last night.............Violet (Amy Brenneman) was carrying the white Kiki.   Looked great on her.


----------



## colabear1

I saw that too on Private Practice.  I love my DVR and being able to rewind a milliion times to look at Coach purses.


----------



## gucci lover

sophie monk


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^^LOVE that on her!!! Is that the smoothe leather or the pebbled!


----------



## luralee

She doesn't worry about carrying a white purse and getting it dirty!


----------



## oopsididitagain

luralee said:


> She doesn't worry about carrying a white purse and getting it dirty!


I know, huh?  We should lighten up and enjoy white purses, when they get dirty then we'll look "casually-cool".  lol


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^lol, yeah, but her's was probably free...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^That's right!  She probably got it free!  No wonder she has that "care-free-casually-cool" look!  No wonder I never could achieve that look.  My stuff ain't free.  lol  Mine comes with worry about gettting dirty built right in.


----------



## superstar

Selena Gomez with a Ergo Convertible bag.


----------



## superstar

Selena Gomez


----------



## superstar

She really loves this bag.


----------



## superstar




----------



## gucci lover

^^selena looks so cute with the ergo convertable.  the bag really suits her!


----------



## nekkid

how can selena carry that luci?! it's SO HEAVY! i'm a bit bigger than her and i really cannot handle that bag.


----------



## karester

Summer Glau and her camel Lily.


----------



## codiepop

Another one of Summer and her camel Lily.


----------



## vivi1205

nekkid said:


> how can selena carry that luci?! it's SO HEAVY! i'm a bit bigger than her and i really cannot handle that bag.



Omg...seeing her with that luci is making me want one. Is she tiny because I thought that bag was huge, but it looks like it fits her. Is it really heavy? Heavier than Lily? I wicked want one now!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^She does look adorable w/ it on...it looks like a great size for her and she probably always needs to have lots of junk w/ her because of her career...lol.  I don't think it's that terrible...it is heavy, but I still love mine--it's my all time fave bag.  I haven't been able to switch out of her since I got her.  Her weight is forgivable to me.  I've never tried on a Lily, but I'd say she's about the same.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I have one, and though I love her, I have yet to take her out because of my bad back.  She's heavy and I can't put her on my shoulder over a coat.


----------



## octoberschilde

Saw this on people.com this morning.


----------



## REYNALD0C

selketkrb said:


> Eva Mendes with a Delphine



What color is this bag? I totally looooooove it. Whats the retail?


----------



## nekkid

I weighed myself while holding an empty Luci and i gained 3 lbs! It weighs 5 lbs when filled with the least amount of stuff I can carry. 

I really like the Luci, but it's just not for me =(

My sister, however, bought it off me so it's nice to see it on my sister's shoulders!


----------



## superstar

Gossip girl Blair is wearing a Maude Hat.


----------



## greenpixie

Her shoes are Coach too - she looks adorable!


----------



## tastangan

colabear1 said:


> At the end of Samantha Who? Christina Applegate is carrying a silver Carly. I love the color!


 


Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Saw that. DH thought I was a complete dork for mentioning that!


 
I think that's probably the same scene shown in this week's TV Guide. There's an article called "Clothes Call" about clothes worn by TV characters.


----------



## Nordfolk

luvpurses24 said:


> Jessica Alba


 Can u tell me the name of the bag?


----------



## arsweb

This week's us magazine has a candid photo of Emmy Rossum carrying not one, but two Coach bags at the same time. I don't have a scanner, so I can't post it.


----------



## I Love RICE

I hope this wasn't posted yet. Mini Driver wih kiki hobo.


----------



## pasdoy

woaa , i love that one


----------



## Bag Fetish

Miley and company.


----------



## MsAmie

Bag Fetish said:


> Miley and company.


 
LOL. Hilarious. I don't think the style looks good on her, especially the way she is wearing it cross-body.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^^ I have this bag and wear it cross body.. what's wrong with that?


----------



## LAltiero85

Kate Walsh


----------



## LAltiero85




----------



## mrodriquez2006

MsAmie said:


> LOL. Hilarious. I don't think the style looks good on her, especially the way she is wearing it cross-body.



i thought this was meant to be a crossbody bag...that's why he strap is so long...and that is how coach advertises it


----------



## Taralindsey

LAltiero85 said:


> Kate Walsh



ahh the millie hobo.. I really wanted that purse but then talked some sense into myself.. I do not need a straw bag for that much $$$$$$$... 

Kate, your bag is gorgeous.. just don't put it in the sand!


----------



## MsAmie

^^^ I didnt mean that she wore it that way, it just doesnt look good on HER cross-body.


----------



## Sally Says

Camilla Belle with her Legacy Top Handle


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Sally Says said:


> Camilla Belle with her Legacy Top Handle


 Bag twins! I have it in Bronze! Good find on the pic.


----------



## stefblanc

Love this topic! It took forever to read through it all, but so much fun! It's amazing how a Coach bag and sunnies makes even the worst sweatpants look great!


----------



## lunatwinkle

I  Camilla Belle! Looks gorgeous with her Coach bag!


----------



## luvspurses

who is that with camilla in the photo?


----------



## Sally Says

It's the actor, Robert Pattinson. Here's another picture where you can kind of see the bag. I want one so bad!


----------



## luvspurses

that's what i thought! looks a bit different from edward cullen in the movie tho!


----------



## tattersall

More Coach appearing in a future episode of Gossip Girl! Those gloves and coat look amazing...


----------



## shscaptain1234

Sally Says said:


> Camilla Belle with her Legacy Top Handle


 
Two very yummy things...Robert Pattinson and Coach...


----------



## faded264

shscaptain1234 said:


> Two very yummy things...Robert Pattinson and Coach...


 

Agreed


----------



## iheartcarly

i don't know how to snafu the photo, but x17 has a pic of jennifer garner carrying what looks like a black sabrina


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I love the color of those gloves


----------



## inluvwCoach

Omg! I love this thread....MORE MORE MORE please!!


----------



## LAltiero85

I was watching "Mad Money" last night and at the end of the movie Queen Latifah's character was wearing a large black leather carly.  it looked so pretty on her.  

you can see it in this pic


----------



## LAltiero85




----------



## prof ash

yayy more celeb coach photos! ^ ugh eva mendes always looks good without trying lol. i was missing pics of coach-loving celebs! i'm surprised we don't have any new ones of mandy moore on here since she always has a new coach bag!


----------



## REYNALD0C

Shes the one who made me get that exact Delphine, but I dont even use it =[


----------



## JennE

More COACH on Gossip Girl, but sorry no photo.  One of the students in the crowd was carrying a camel Carly (medium)...the one with the contrasting trim.  I'm not sure what the actual color code is called but I love that one.  It reminds me of butterscotch!


----------



## plain.jane

Hayden Panettiere is using Coach Sabrina.. if i have not mistaken.
here


----------



## octoberschilde

Hayden's so cute.  I just love her.... and her sabrina


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love that pic of Eva... gosh she looks gorgeous wearing anything!


----------



## iheartdooney

Is Hayden carrying the lg. or small Sabrina? Love that bag!!


----------



## mary G

I think its Large patent camel thats been sold out for a while!


----------



## CGeckoBuy

chester427 said:


> In last year's season finale of House Amber has a brown leather Carly.  It's on right now.


----------



## hellosunshine

emmy rossum carrying TWO coach bags


----------



## d&blover84

*In Bride Wars Anne carries two diff legacy gigi's one in camel, the other in either whiskey or ali.  Very cute.*


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ada Nicodemou: (at Coach Australia opening)





Jodi Gordon: 





Gracie Otto:





Michelle Walsh:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sophie Faulkiner:





Laura Csortan:





Sophie Faulkiner & Toni Pearen





Tiffani Woods





Natalie Bassingthwaite:





Brittany Snow:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Brittany Snow & Arielle Kebbel





Kidada Jones:





Just for fun 





Canadian pop band Lillix


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashanti & Carson Kressley









Hilary Duff


----------



## CGeckoBuy

d&blover84 said:


> *In Bride Wars Anne carries two diff legacy gigi's one in camel, the other in either whiskey or ali.  Very cute.*



I just saw that tonight ... I think I embarrassed my friends by getting all antsy and verbally calling out "OH! OH! COACH!! I SEE COACH!!"


----------



## jennalovesbags

d&blover84 said:


> *In Bride Wars Anne carries two diff legacy gigi's one in camel, the other in either whiskey or ali.  Very cute.*



I almost started a new topic about that! I'm a newbie and knew it was a legacy in whiskey but didn't know the style or what the other color was called. Thanks!


----------



## cocomo

*Aisha Tyler, Molly Sims*

img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2007/parties/042007_sims_400X400.jpg


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

There was a random person in Gossip Girl wearing a Carly in this week's episode. She was standing in the outside pavilion when Blair was talking to Chuck.


----------



## CCfor C

Here's one I spotted on the Celebrity subforum...Ireland is carrying the Lindsay in teal!! It may be her mom's.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Ali Landry*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a patent Sabrina


----------



## The tall one

cocomo said:


> *Aisha Tyler, Molly Sims*
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2007/parties/042007_sims_400X400.jpg


----------



## harmnydiva

margaritaxmix said:


> Gracie Otto:



OMG I  this version of the Carly!  I just know that white and I don't get along well...  at least they make a black on black version..


----------



## harmnydiva

Also best thread ever.


----------



## LAltiero85

luvpurses24 said:


> *Ali Landry*


 Man........I so regret selling this bag.....I want her back!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jessica Alba with the Legacy Satchel.... I believe?


----------



## CoachGirl12




----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


>


That's either a black or dark blue embossed python 06 legacy satchel...


----------



## prof ash

luvpurses24 said:


> *Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a patent Sabrina


 

mmm love the combo ... her complexion + hair + jacket + the gorgeous, gorgeous bag! this thread always inspires me; too bad i can't get every bag i see on it though


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Any watching Gossip Girl right now? I think the chick (can't remember her name) that just stole Dan's phone is wearing a Coach cape. It looks like mohair and is black and white!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Isla Fisher with SABRINA!

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/cbb/blog/090126/ilsa_fisher300.jpg


----------



## d&blover84

Purseluvnmama said:


> Isla Fisher
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/cbb/blog/090126/ilsa_fisher300.jpghttp://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/cbb/blog/090126/ilsa_fisher300.jpg


 


*I love Isla she is sooo precious!*


----------



## margaritaxmix

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Any watching Gossip Girl right now? I think the chick (can't remember her name) that just stole Dan's phone is wearing a Coach cape. It looks like mohair and is black and white!


Ugh I hate that girl she annoys me so much! But to keep this slightly on topic, yes I noticed that!


----------



## JennE

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Any watching Gossip Girl right now? I think the chick (can't remember her name) that just stole Dan's phone is wearing a Coach cape. It looks like mohair and is black and white!


 
That's Nellie...and yep, you're right.  That's definitely a Coach cape...it looks cute on her!


----------



## brahh

CGeckoBuy said:


> I just saw that tonight ... I think I embarrassed my friends by getting all antsy and verbally calling out "OH! OH! COACH!! I SEE COACH!!"


 
Hubby and I went to see it Saturday and when I saw it (either whiskey or walnut) I pointed and said "that's my Gigi."  He wasn't embarrassed...calls me "bag lady."  As far as the color of the first Gigi...sometimes it looked whiskey and other times it looked walnut.  Whiskey was a bigger seller than the walnut.  The other Gigi looked like camel...is that what you all thought?  Loved movie!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Purseluvnmama said:


> Isla Fisher with SABRINA!
> 
> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/cbb/blog/090126/ilsa_fisher300.jpg



She looks gorgeous here!


----------



## Cheryl24

Couple new pics of *Isla Fisher*


----------



## athomephoto

I love Isla! It makes me want sabrina more! Is that the medium?


----------



## athomephoto

More Sabrina! I don't think I saw this pic already so here's Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## chex62

I love Hayden! Shes such a cutie, and the Patent Camel Sabrina looks great on her!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Does anyone know the size of Hayden and Isla's Sabrinas?  Are they both medium?  TIA


----------



## CourtneyMc22

KaliDaisy said:


> Does anyone know the size of Hayden and Isla's Sabrinas? Are they both medium? TIA


 I know Isla's in the small/med and I am about 99% sure it's the Putty color. Hayden's is the large camel patent.


----------



## KaliDaisy

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I know Isla's in the small/med and I am about 99% sure it's the Putty color. Hayden's is the large camel patent.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelelanna

luvpurses24 said:


> *Ali Landry*



What's the name of this purse?  TIA.


----------



## missaudrie

Kelelanna said:


> What's the name of this purse? TIA.


its called the francine, style #12295. retail price is $798, outlet price was around $250.


----------



## Kelelanna

missaudrie said:


> its called the francine, style #12295. retail price is $798, outlet price was around $250.



Thanks Missaudrie!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Isla is sooo adorable! I love how she looks w/the sabrina, it looks fabulous on her!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

http://movies.msn.com/movies/year-in-review/new-arrivals/?photoidx=36

this looks like a coach pouch to me?!


----------



## superstar

^^ Yes it is.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^ they look a lot like each other


----------



## bumbleBEA

Ilovepurse007 said:


> ^ they look a lot like each other


 
Who are they?


----------



## margaritaxmix

bumbleBEA said:


> Who are they?



Eric Mabius plays Daniel (one of the main characters) on the ABC TV series _Ugly Betty_, and the woman with the Coach pouch is his wife.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's Lo Bosworth with Lauren Conrad (I don't consider Lo a celebrity but obviously she became one since she is friends with Lauren)... Here she is carrying what looks to be a legacy leather hippie flap on 1/14/09


----------



## CoachGirl12

Another pic Lo Bosworth and her Legacy, she shouldn't have paired the legacy bag with a fancy dress, doesn't look right IMHO


----------



## bumbleBEA

CoachGirl12 said:


> Another pic Lo Bosworth and her Legacy, she shouldn't have paired the legacy bag with a fancy dress, doesn't look right IMHO


 
I agree but I think it looks great with the first outfit!


----------



## oopsididitagain

CoachGirl12 said:


> Another pic Lo Bosworth and her Legacy, she shouldn't have paired the legacy bag with a fancy dress, doesn't look right IMHO


I've always admired the Legacy hippie flap and thought of it as "the one that got away" but after seeing these pics, I just don't like a bag that hangs down to the knees!  That would bug me to no end.
I agree it doesn't go with a fancy dress.


----------



## TenYearsGone

oopsididitagain said:


> I've always admired the Legacy hippie flap and thought of it as "the one that got away" but after seeing these pics, I just don't like a bag that hangs down to the knees!  That would bug me to no end.
> I agree it doesn't go with a fancy dress.



Correct me if I'm wrong but it looks as if it can be adjusted and Lo has it as loose as it can go.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

You're right.  The right side is adjustable.


----------



## luvspurses

wouldn't this bag be more appropriate worn cross body?  looks pretty bad with that dress. i do really like the bag with jeans, but worn the other way .


----------



## CoachGirl12

luvspurses said:


> wouldn't this bag be more appropriate worn cross body?  looks pretty bad with that dress. i do really like the bag with jeans, but worn the other way .


I think it would look better worn cross body too!


----------



## conrad18

From the Coach Legacy Collection Launch Party....

Molly Sims (on the right) has a Legacy tote.







Golden Brooks....I'm not really sure who she is but that bag is TDF! 






Zoe Saldana






Tracee Ellis Ross






Ali Landry....I didnt know they made the satchel in exotics!


----------



## caribbeangator

conrad18 said:


> From the Coach Legacy Collection Launch Party....
> Golden Brooks....I'm not really sure who she is but that bag is TDF!


 
She used to be an actress on the show "Girlfriends" on CWTV (previously UPN) with Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## Kelelanna

Golden Brooks....I'm not really sure who she is but that bag is TDF! 







caribbeangator said:


> She used to be an actress on the show "Girlfriends" on CWTV (previously UPN) with Tracee Ellis Ross



I love this?  Is it a new style?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Kelelanna said:


> Golden Brooks....I'm not really sure who she is but that bag is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this?  Is it a new style?


Looks like either an Aligator or Croc Ali, along with above there was a pictures of a blue python legacy 06 satchel, and a blue ostrich legacy 06 satchel.

Zoe I think had a Dalphine? Delphine? Something like that, I know a bag like that was recently in satin on day BAY I think but no legacy lining inside.


----------



## choozen1ne

One of the Blair flunkies on Gossip Girls ( the girls that hang around her all time )  has a Tattersall Pea Coat on  , really cute


----------



## Pursedove

I think Zoe has a Daphne maybe?


----------



## carla748

I just returned from watching the movie "Bride Wars" with my Girlfriend.  Anne Hathaway carries a Whiskey GiGi in most of the movie. and later is carrying a Patent Tan GiGi in the last half.

Movie was a cute chick flick.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

carla748 said:


> I just returned from watching the movie "Bride Wars" with my Girlfriend. Anne Hathaway carries a Whiskey GiGi in most of the movie. and later is carrying a Patent Tan GiGi in the last half.
> 
> Movie was a cute chick flick.


 
I about took DH out when I saw that!!!  I loved seeing those bags through the entire movie!!!

And I agree...I thought it was a super cute movie!!!


----------



## Farbod<3Fendi

to be honest I had no clue celebs carried coach....I learned something new


----------



## superstar

Farbod<3Fendi said:


> to be honest I had no clue celebs carried coach....I learned something new


 

Yup, they love it too.


----------



## prof ash

More of Isla Fisher with her Sabrina + baby girl:


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Everytime I see that pic I wonder if she has color transfer on the side of that bag from her jeans.


----------



## bumbleBEA

Is that her daughter?  I didn't know she had any kids!


----------



## Spooky07170

^^ Yeah, with her fiance Sasha Baron Cohen


----------



## CA-Anonymous

^^^^^^^ 
Better known for the characters he plays on TV/in the movies- Borat and Ali G  (All I gotta say is he must have one heck of a personality, cuz he's not too attractive, IMHO).  He got Isla, so he must have something!!!


----------



## newcoachlover

This bag looks so cute on her, is this putty or steele?



ash14vwb said:


> More of Isla Fisher with her Sabrina + baby girl:


----------



## nwhite

It looks putty to me.  I miss mine .  Mine had sealant problems so had to switch it.


----------



## lynzbyz

athomephoto said:


>


 Anyone else find it funny that the girl who modeled for Dooney and had a bag named after her is always seen wearing Coach?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

She's worn Coach for years.  Smart girl.  I won't carry D&B unless it's their original awl because the newer ones yellowed.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Hello all,
I don't have a picture, but I have a friend who lives in Los Angeles who spotted the Penelope Shopper in blue leather on Reese Witherspoon this week.  She was with her daughter at a Von's Market.  She was wearing blue jeans, a white shirt and a navy blue cardigan, and carrying this Coach bag:

http://www.bagbliss.com/designer/coach-purse/coach-penelope-leather-shopper/


----------



## plain.jane

luvpurses24 said:


> *Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a patent Sabrina


this is lovely... her bag matches with the jacket well too...


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ I looks great! makes me want it in green now!


----------



## prof ash

Don't know if this has been posted before ... Selena Gomez really loves her Luci bag though


----------



## chester427

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090216/michelle_williams.jpg 
Isn't this a Coach?


----------



## margaritaxmix

chester427 said:


> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090216/michelle_williams.jpg
> Isn't this a Coach?


Looks like it!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

chester427 said:


> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090216/michelle_williams.jpg
> Isn't this a Coach?


 
yes, that is the black leather sophie.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Her little girl is a cutie.


----------



## LAltiero85

ash14vwb said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before ... Selena Gomez really loves her Luci bag though


 She looks so cute w/ her Luci!!! Seeing it on her is what made me want one in the first place!!! She just looks so adorable w/ it!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I love my black Luci so much!  If I had black hair like Selena then it would always match whatever I'm wearing.  lol  Still I don't worry about matching anywayz.


----------



## LAltiero85

I think it's Vanessa Hudgens' mom?  IDK exactly who it is, but it's someone with her.  I didn't know if this counted, but it's eyecandy anyway...lol!

The Braided Zoe...


----------



## purplecoachgirl

That Zoe is so gorgeous!


----------



## The tall one

LAltiero85 said:


> I think it's Vanessa Hudgens' mom? IDK exactly who it is, but it's someone with her. I didn't know if this counted, but it's eyecandy anyway...lol!
> 
> The Braided Zoe...


 WOW!!!! love this bag in this color! i hope i see one at the outlets.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Zoe is pretty, but wow does that ever look heavy!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Zoe is pretty, but wow does that ever look heavy!


That's just what I was thinking, you beat me to it!  I love the color of it though.


----------



## mrose75

oopsididitagain said:


> That's just what I was thinking, you beat me to it! I love the color of it though.


 
Thats what I was thinking too. It looks like your shoulder would be killing you by the end of the day! Its really beautiful though.


----------



## margaritaxmix

LAltiero85 said:


> I think it's Vanessa Hudgens' mom?  IDK exactly who it is, but it's someone with her.  I didn't know if this counted, but it's eyecandy anyway...lol!
> 
> The Braided Zoe...



 SO pretty and HUGE!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

i wish they'd make the zoe with braided straps in the small/medium and large zoe's as well... that's so gorgeous!!! I'd buy the zoe for the braided strap alone, i don't like big bags, so I'll have to watch and wait....


----------



## Conejita

Maybe somebody can find some pictures of Rebecca Romijn carrying the Gold Camel Suede Gallery Satchel. I saw some a while ago...


----------



## cz22

Depends if you consider politicians and their families "celebrities", but I was watching the Today show this morning and they interviewed former Illinois Gov Blagojevich.  They showed a picture of him and his family and I noticed his wife carries Coach...

cache.daylife.com/imageserve/04t61vT6xy0d5/610x.jpg

Belted Ergo?


----------



## mrose75

Here you go....


----------



## SJ of AZ

coachmommyofmin said:


> i wish they'd make the zoe with braided straps in the small/medium and large zoe's as well... that's so gorgeous!!! I'd buy the zoe for the braided strap alone, i don't like big bags, so I'll have to watch and wait....



Me too!  I'd love to have a smaller bag with a braided strap, and in that color.  I didn't like braided straps at first, but they've grown on me.


----------



## oopsididitagain

mrose75 said:


> Here you go....







See, it looks fine to wear a brown bag with a black outfit/coat.  I love belted ergos!  I have one.


----------



## NoSnowHere

LAltiero85 said:


> I think it's Vanessa Hudgens' mom?  IDK exactly who it is, but it's someone with her.  I didn't know if this counted, but it's eyecandy anyway...lol!
> 
> The Braided Zoe...



Ooo me likey.  I'm dying for a grey bag.


----------



## Jesscap5

luvpurses24 said:


> *Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a patent Sabrina



I LOVE that color!!


----------



## cz22

This has been bugging me: This week and last on The Office, Pam was carrying a bag that looked like Coach to me based on the hardware, but I couldn't get a clear view.  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## legacychristy

I was thinking the same thing but I couldn't place it.


----------



## swags

I thought it had a Carlyesque look to it but wasn't an actual Carly.


----------



## cz22

I had thought it might be Carly.  I even tried watching the episode online to pause on the purse, but I never managed to get a clear picture.  I didn't see the straps across the bottom corners of the bag, so I couldn't place for sure if it was a Coach and what type.  

It is good to know that other people here were thinking along the same lines.


----------



## oscarcat729

Ok, The Office AND Coach!? I had to investigate lol! I watched on hulu and managed to get some good pics. Doesn't look like the Carly but it is Coach-like...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I saw that purse too.  I don't think it's Coach, but it's a pretty purse.  I definitely noticed it


----------



## colabear1

I had to watch office again to check out the bag. It does look like it might be a coach but with still pics i'm thinking its not though.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Eric Dane (from Grey's Anatomy)'s wife






That is a Miranda isn't it...?


----------



## mrose75

I always find it funny that she's "Eric Dane's" wife now. She was known before he was, lol. Thats Rebecca Gayheart and she's been in LOTS of stuff. Anyway, looooove her bag!! It's nice to have a celebrity in this thread again, it's been awhile.


----------



## margaritaxmix

mrose75 said:


> I always find it funny that she's "Eric Dane's" wife now. She was known before he was, lol. Thats Rebecca Gayheart and she's been in LOTS of stuff. Anyway, looooove her bag!! It's nice to have a celebrity in this thread again, it's been awhile.


Haha, sorry I was in a rush and blanked on her name


----------



## mrose75

Ha, ha...no biggie.  I just find it funny that now that he's "McSteamy" she's just Mrs. Dane. lol.


----------



## KaliDaisy

LOL I still think of her as "Dylan's wife" from 90210!


----------



## daniellesmommy

KaliDaisy said:


> LOL I still think of her as "Dylan's wife" from 90210!


 YEP me too!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beautiful white Miranda!


----------



## greenpixie

That bag is gorgeous.  If only Miranda wasn't so heavy.


----------



## Scooch

I loved her on 90210!! I always thought she had the best hair! Love the Miranda in white! Gorgeous!!


----------



## superstar

Rebecca wears the Miranda well.


----------



## superstar

I could be wrong, Maggie Grace wearing Coach shades.


----------



## jassthomass

Coach Sabrina


----------



## armanigirl

I lovve that bag! What color is that sabrina? Beige? ^^


----------



## KaliDaisy

I could be wrong, but it looks to me like it's the silver metallic Sabrina.


----------



## Taralindsey

armanigirl said:


> I lovve that bag! What color is that sabrina? Beige? ^^



Looks like ivory patent to me.


----------



## shellindc

on Housewives, Gretchen just gave ALL the housewives Coach mini-skinnys! Sig stripe (red patent), I think there was a black/white sig, SUPER COOL!


----------



## btobias

Gotta Love THe Housewives!! I didnt see that part though, I caught the last 15 min. of it. I will be looking for a re-run for sure. So sad that Gretchen's Fiance passed away too :0(


----------



## ThePrincess

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but here is Halle Berry carrying Coach.

http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/30...out__and_her_belly_is_as_flat_as_a_board.html


----------



## jassthomass

Halle Barry 
Coach Zoe


----------



## ThePrincess

Thanks for adding the pic for me Jass!


----------



## greenpixie

She looks cute with the Zoe!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Not really celebrities per se, but models:





Love her grey leather coat!


----------



## xanderbsb

Halle with the Zoe is sexy


----------



## Miss_Ball

Halle makes me want to buy that bag


----------



## superstar

Those bags look great on the models.


----------



## Latiffia

I give anything for the bag & her looks!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Devyn's (from Real World: Brooklyn) wedges

Not a _real_ celebrity but.... cute shoes!


----------



## Alyana

^^love the screen shot!! The shoes actually do look cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

oooo I LOVE those wedges, TDF!!


----------



## mingospanky

http://imnotobsessed.com/files/legacy/2008/04/marcia_cross_shops_270_wenn5122663.jpg


----------



## CoachGirl12

mingospanky said:


> imnotobsessed.com/files/legacy/2008/04/marcia_cross_shops_270_wenn5122663.jpg


ooo I wonder whats in the bag??


----------



## mingospanky

Something fabulous, I'm sure!


----------



## margaritaxmix

mingospanky said:


> Something fabulous, I'm sure!


MANY fabulous things!


----------



## absolutpink

I love those shoes!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

From _Life On Mars_ set in 1973. Is this a classic Coach on Gretchen Mol?


----------



## SuperMom2

ozmodiar said:


> From _Life On Mars_ set in 1973. Is this a classic Coach on Gretchen Mol?


 
I wondered that same thing when watching the show. I would love to know if it is a classic Coach


----------



## Miss_Ball

Can someone tell me exactly which Zoe Halle is carrying in the pic posted a page back? I'm looking at a few on Ebay but measurements seem to be all over the place. 

Thanks 

ETA: Is this it?


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^^Yes, that's it.


----------



## Miss_Ball

Thanks biggestbaglover!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

ozmodiar said:


> From _Life On Mars_ set in 1973. Is this a classic Coach on Gretchen Mol?


 
That looks like maybe the City Bag


----------



## chulazza

Kate Bosworth for Coach


----------



## chulazza

anna roosevelt


----------



## chulazza

Mandy moore and her ergo red purse


----------



## cz22

chulazza said:


> Mandy moore and her ergo red purse



Is that crocodile print?


----------



## Taralindsey

cz22 said:


> Is that crocodile print?




Yes, she is known around here for her red croc ergo hobo.. probably specially made for her.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

"13" on house had on a sterling silver necklace with the tiny coach circles hanging off of it...
I'll have to try to find it... (it's like item 94311 but it's only the small round ones...) I think I saw it still on the Japanese coach site...
It's from the recent episode this week I think...


----------



## mrose75

bunnymasseuse said:


> "13" on house had on a sterling silver necklace with the tiny coach circles hanging off of it...
> I'll have to try to find it... (it's like item 94311 but it's only the small round ones...) I think I saw it still on the Japanese coach site...
> It's from the recent episode this week I think...


 
I thought that was Coach!! DH said I was nuts!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mrose75 said:


> I thought that was Coach!! DH said I was nuts!!!


I said it & BH was like "ok that nice dear!"


----------



## babyjean06

I want coach to make me a bag with leopard print on the inside!


----------



## redgirl3

On Private Practice, one of Pete's patients had a silver convertible ergo. It was the episode from last week...she was the one who had cancer and didn't want to face it.


----------



## greenpixie

cz22 said:


> Is that crocodile print?



Hehe it's not printed- it's real croc!


----------



## cz22

greenpixie said:


> Hehe it's not printed- it's real croc!



Wow, celebrities really have some amazing versions of Coach bags!  If only _regular_ people could get their hands on these. It must be nice to ask Coach to make something for you and they do!


----------



## danicamaxfield

Hayden Panettiere and Rebecca Romijn with the patent Sabrina... I have this bag as well and LOVE it!!! Looks like the woman behind Rebecca is carrying a red Legacy tote - note sure which one exactly. Most likely a gift from Rebecca, don't you think?


----------



## ozmodiar

danicamaxfield said:


> Hayden Panettiere and Rebecca Romijn with the patent Sabrina... I have this bag as well and LOVE it!!! *Looks like the woman behind Rebecca is carrying a red Legacy tote - note sure which one exactly.* Most likely a gift from Rebecca, don't you think?



It's a Peyton. It's hard to tell with the lighting, but it looks like either the magenta leather or red patent.


----------



## chester427

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=hberry030409_X17

Looks like a Zoe


----------



## KaliDaisy

chester427 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=hberry030409_X17
> 
> Looks like a Zoe


 
I think that's her XL Editorial Zoe, right?


----------



## steira1

Here are pcitures of Halle Berry carrying a black XL editorial Zoe


bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/halle-berry-enters-aa8601a.jpg?w=64bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/halle-berry-enters-aa86016.jpg?w=70

Sorry,I tried to get the actual pictures and not the link


----------



## redgirl3

I saw this in the celebrity thread...I love that bag.


----------



## brahh

I love this picture. Got the XL Editorial Zoe in black at the outlet, someone returned it from FP.  I paid 50% off factory!  I was so happy.  I never was crazy about Carly, but really love this bag.


----------



## steira1

Sorry...I'm new here.  Now I realize that I should have posted in the Celebrity thread:shame:


----------



## coachqueencoach

She sure does.  Nice to see a celebrity carrying Coach. I see most celebrities carrying LV in the Rag Mags.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

She also has a purple francine...it's so beautiful.


----------



## harmnydiva

Miss_Ball said:


> Can someone tell me exactly which Zoe Halle is carrying in the pic posted a page back? I'm looking at a few on Ebay but measurements seem to be all over the place.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ETA: Is this it?



Lol!  That's the bag I just revealed!    I will post modeling pics soon!!


----------



## momofgirls

http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=hberry030609_X17
Here go Halle again


----------



## nyc_besos

superstar said:


> img165.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171688966a_06_gellar.jpg
> I would so get this bag. Just because I love Sarah Michelle Gellar, and the bag is cute.




super adorable for spring!!


----------



## MC8477

Pink carrying a Bridget

http://icydk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/fp_1977748_ang_pink_paris_030909.jpg


----------



## cz22

MC8477 said:


> Pink carrying a Bridget
> 
> http://icydk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/fp_1977748_ang_pink_paris_030909.jpg



Link isn't working for me - can you post a picture?


----------



## bumbleBEA

^^I can't see it either!


----------



## arsweb

cz22 said:


> Link isn't working for me - can you post a picture?



Here you go!


----------



## SarahJosephina

Found it!


----------



## bumbleBEA

arsweb said:


> Here you go!


 
Thanks!

That bag totally suits her.  I love her coat too!


----------



## mrose75

Wow, Pink with a Bridgit, awesome!!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I met pink right before she was famous and released her first album...she told me I had pretty eyes!  she called over all her assistants so they could see!  I still have her autographed CD


----------



## mrose75

More Halle with her Zoe, she really loves this bag!!






Better pic of it...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^haha it looks like the giraffe's head on Halle's shirt is in her bag!  She makes me want a big Zoe like that.


----------



## CoachGirl12

She looks so good w/that black Zoe!


----------



## bumbleBEA

mrodriquez2006 said:


> I met pink right before she was famous and released her first album...she told me I had pretty eyes! she called over all her assistants so they could see! I still have her autographed CD


 

That's so cool!


----------



## redgirl3

LOL!! That's the first thing I noticed too! 


oopsididitagain said:


> ^^haha it looks like the giraffe's head on Halle's shirt is in her bag! She makes me want a big Zoe like that.


----------



## Charlie

Has these been posted? If so I apologize


----------



## Charlie




----------



## Charlie

Coach Sienna sandals


----------



## dragonette

Charlie said:


>



love love love the matching boots!


----------



## Charlie

dragonette said:


> love love love the matching boots!



I know, here is another shot of the maxene boots. 







And one more of her GIGI


----------



## purplecoachgirl

Great pics Charlie!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Charlie said:


> I know, here is another shot of the maxene boots.
> 
> jessicastyle.com/leaving-st-john-s-medica-center-january-24-2008-pic12060.jpg


 
Is that a Kooba Elisha bag?


----------



## Charlie

Thank you purplecoachgirl.



coachmommyofmin said:


> Is that a Kooba Elisha bag?



Yes, it is. Here is another picture of it http://www.jessicastyle.com/out-about-february-6-2008-pic12061.jpg


----------



## dragonette

clairebear is so cute!


----------



## bagap

mrose75 said:


> Wow, Pink with a Bridgit, awesome!!



Agreed!  I'm personally not a huge fan but her likeability just skyrocketed in my eyes 

Plus, the story Melanie shared was cool!  I like hearing that some celebs can be just as sweet as normal folks.


----------



## meridee

mrodriquez2006 said:


> I met pink right before she was famous and released her first album...she told me I had pretty eyes!  she called over all her assistants so they could see!  I still have her autographed CD




That's really awesome! I'm not a huge fan of of her music but she does have an incredible amount of talent and she doesn't apologize for who she is, and your story shows that she is very personable and down to earth! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlie said:


> Has these been posted? If so I apologize


WOW, I'm loving that patent camel sabrina more and more! Maybe that will be my next sabrina if I can find one


----------



## nyc_besos

jassthomass said:


> Halle Barry
> Coach Zoe



love that Zoe !! halle looks great as always!


----------



## cocolee1976

arsweb said:


> Here you go!



Another picture from Pink carrying bridget

http://l.yimg.com/k/im_sigg3wrxKTAsFoSaqg9JwaUvyA---y626-x495-q75-n1/omg/us/img/3e/dd/1429606557_7128783261.jpg


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's a pic of Carrie Underwood carrying a white carly!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

CoachGirl12 said:


> WOW, I'm loving that patent camel sabrina more and more! Maybe that will be my next sabrina if I can find one


 
I thought it was the silver/metallic sabrina! Looks very nice though!!!


----------



## mrose75

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's a pic of Carrie Underwood carrying a white carly!
> jessicastyle.com/userpix/11924_carrieunderwoodlax22397_1.jpg


 
I knew I liked her for a reason.


----------



## MsAmie

Carrie Underwood is so cute, especially with a Coach on her arm!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HOTasFCUK said:


> I thought it was the silver/metallic sabrina! Looks very nice though!!!


O maybe it is? I don't know but its hot!


----------



## ozmodiar

HOTasFCUK said:


> I thought it was the silver/metallic sabrina! Looks very nice though!!!



It is gorgeous! It's the large patent camel. Hayden has had it since last fall.


----------



## abandonedimages

ash14vwb said:


> More of Isla Fisher with her Sabrina + baby girl:



Oh wow! Is that a putty sabrina? We are bag twins! Isla is so adorable!


----------



## bagap

I love Isla Fisher and her Sabrina look great on her...and what a beautiful daughter she has.


----------



## bagap

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's a pic of Carrie Underwood carrying a white carly!
> jessicastyle.com/userpix/11924_carrieunderwoodlax22397_1.jpg



She's living out my dream...carrying one bag in each arm at once 

But seriously, the Carly looks great on her!


----------



## arsweb

Summer Glau with a Bleecker Duffle, Bleecker Felicia, and Pleated Hobo


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I have the ink bleecker duffle, so happy to see it modeled on her.  thanks for the pics!


----------



## bagap

Summer Glau loves her Coach...I still remember the pics with her and her camel Lily!  Cool pics, Arsweb


----------



## arsweb

I was actually searching for pics of her with her Felicia to show a friend (I saw some paparazzi photos of her carrying it once and pretty much fell in love with the bag). I didn't manage to find the pics I was looking for, but I found those! It's funny, because I have that black pleated hobo she has as well! What great taste she has!


----------



## codiepop

arsweb said:


> Summer Glau with a Bleecker Duffle, Bleecker Felicia, and Pleated Hobo



Thanks for posting these pics. She's so pretty and I love her on Terminator - she kicks some serious butt!!! It's great seeing her Coach collection, she's got great taste!!


----------



## jelita78

oh nice..
what's a felicia?
is that new?
sorry.. please educate me..


----------



## momofgirls

jelita78 said:


> oh nice..
> what's a felicia?
> is that new?
> sorry.. please educate me..


 The felicia isnt new it came out i think last year and it came in british tan and coal


----------



## bagap

The Felicia has been around since at least 2007 and is from the Bleeker collection, like Arsweb mentioned.  Here's a bigger pic of it borrowed from the *bay (not my auction, if I had one I sure wouldn't be selling it )


----------



## Coachie4Neesie

bagap said:


> Summer Glau loves her Coach...I still remember the pics with her and her camel Lily! Cool pics, Arsweb


 

Bagap, correct me if I'm wrong but in the photo with her and the camel Lily that you're referring to, isn't she wearing the same outfit? (creamy-beige blouse, tiny suspenders and dark denim?) So did she just change bags in the same night or repurpose her outfit! hee hee


----------



## bagap

Coachie4Neesie said:


> Bagap, correct me if I'm wrong but in the photo with her and the camel Lily that you're referring to, i*sn't she wearing the same outfit? (creamy-beige blouse, tiny suspenders and dark denim?) *So did she just change bags in the same night or repurpose her outfit! hee hee



OMG! You are sooo right!  I hadn't even noticed  
Here are both pics and she is def wearing the same outfit...her shoes are different, tho...LOL.  Good eye, Coachie4Neesie!


----------



## jelita78

ohhh sssooooo busted!
hahaha..
well, now we know that she's a human and most probably be just like us.. hehe


----------



## Coachie4Neesie

HA!  I knew it! As jelita said, we non-celebrities repurpose outfits all the time! I guess celebs should be allowed to do it too. Maybe she just really LOVES that outfit...


----------



## Cheryl24

*Maria Menounos*


----------



## bagap

^^^Maria Menounos always looks great! Is that a Legacy North-South tote? What color is it?


----------



## bagap

Coachie4Neesie said:


> HA!  I knew it! As jelita said, we non-celebrities repurpose outfits all the time! I guess celebs should be allowed to do it too. Maybe she just really LOVES that outfit...



ITA!  Plus I really like seeing the "regular person" side of celebrities...makes them even more appealing IMO


----------



## nyc_besos

love this pic of eva with the francine the color is TDF!


----------



## jelita78

i've never seen francine irl..
but i thought that it's a huge size..
but now when u put up the eva-francine pic, gosh, that bag looks kinda small and nice..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

jelita78 said:


> i've never seen francine irl..
> but i thought that it's a huge size..
> but now when u put up the eva-francine pic, gosh, that bag looks kinda small and nice..




It's really big.  That picture is deceiving.


----------



## jelita78

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> It's really big.  That picture is deceiving.


oh damn those lying pics!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> It's really big.  That picture is deceiving.



yes...the angle is weird...but i wasn't thaaaat big on me...me and eva are the same size...5'1...90 lbs...00...and i thought the francine looked nice on me


----------



## bagap

mrodriquez2006 said:


> yes...the angle is weird...but i wasn't thaaaat big on me...me and eva are the same size...5'1...90 lbs...00...and i thought the francine looked nice on me



Ok...how many women can actually say that, "I'm the same size as Eva Longoria..."  You lucky girl!
And ITA about the Francine...it is a good-sized bag but not overly huge.  So it still looks great on a petite frame


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am not saying it doesn't look good on small body frames, just saying it's bigger than that picture makes it look. I had one and ended up returning it because it was so big and bulky.


----------



## nyc_besos

bagap said:


> Ok...how many women can actually say that, "I'm the same size as Eva Longoria..."  You lucky girl!
> And ITA about the Francine...it is a good-sized bag but not overly huge.  So it still looks great on a petite frame




I agree!! its such a beautiful color ! tdf!


----------



## nyc_besos

Isla Fisher with her Sabrina again so cute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




coach claudine pumps on gossip girl


----------



## bagap

^^Isla is such a doll, even in ripped jeans and tousled hair!


----------



## KaliDaisy

bagap said:


> ^^Isla is such a doll, even in ripped jeans and tousled hair!



ITA!  She is so cute!   I wish I looked that good in jeans and tousled hair


----------



## Bag Me

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/fame-pictures-suir-and-romeo-playdate__oPt.jpg


----------



## jelita78

oh my god!
large black parker leather convertible hippie!
http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/fame-pictures-suir-and-romeo-playdate__oPt.jpg
hmm.. i can't put the pics up either..


----------



## mrose75




----------



## jelita78

oh gosh..
she looked tired.. and worn out..


----------



## aquagirl0312

Yum,  had crumbs cupcakes this weekend, I want another!!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

I was wondering if that was a Parker Hippie!!  It looked too big to be one.


----------



## CCfor C

Here are others...someone beat me to it!!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Wow, looks great on her...she looks like she could use some sleep though, poor thing!  It's really cool how one day she's wearing Hermes and the next she's wearing Coach...very versatile!


----------



## jelita78

KaliDaisy said:


> I was wondering if that was a Parker Hippie!!  It looked too big to be one.


parker hippie comes in two sizes, that is definitely the larger one..
it's almost the same size as the julianne..


----------



## jelita78

oh gosh..
i love katie holmes..
but this seriously not her at all!
look at the jeans! wth with the bottom fold?


----------



## meridee

bagap said:


> ^^^Maria Menounos always looks great! Is that a Legacy North-South tote? What color is it?



I remember when she was on Channel One when I was in 7th grade! She's upgraded since the made for school TV!


----------



## bagap

Those pics of Katie with her Parker are cool!  But ITA that she looks like she needs a nap, poor thing.


----------



## brahh

Katie looks like she needs more than just a nap, she looks very stressed out.  She's so beautiful.  It's probably that weird husband of hers!!!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

brahh said:


> Katie looks like she needs more than just a nap, she looks very stressed out.  She's so beautiful.  It's probably that weird husband of hers!!!



he's got her on some detox diet supposedly...that might explain it...no wonder she is drained...but she has just enough energy to buy a coach parker


----------



## jelita78

thank god suri is still cute and lovely..


----------



## CCfor C

mrodriquez2006 said:


> he's got her on some detox diet supposedly...that might explain it...no wonder she is drained...but she has just enough energy to buy a coach parker



^^


----------



## CoachGirl12

Katie Holmes looks good w/the Parker Hippie, but I agree w/everyone else she looks worn out!! Gosh Suri is the cutest girl!! I can't get over how cute she is!!


----------



## swags

mrodriquez2006 said:


> he's got her on some detox diet supposedly...that might explain it...no wonder she is drained...but she has just enough energy to buy a coach parker


 
She looks extremely thin to me. There doesn't appear to be a booty in those jeans. 
I do like that parker!


----------



## nyc_besos

CCfor C said:


> Here are others...someone beat me to it!!




loving her in the parker hippie!! thats the same one I have i love being able to wear it that way or on the arm!! but yes she needs rest poor thing


----------



## margaritaxmix

Michelle Trachtenberg w/ Mushroom Parker Hippie


----------



## margaritaxmix

Becki Newton w/ Penelope Travel Satchel & Suitcase


----------



## CoachGirl12

margaritaxmix said:


> Becki Newton w/ Penelope Travel Satchel & Suitcase


O what a doll! She looks so adorable w/it!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ I m glad I didn't buy this travel satchel, it looks hughe!


----------



## nyc_besos

wow katie is loving her parker ! she looks much better here


----------



## nyc_besos

Here is Eva with the python miranda


----------



## nyc_besos

Sabrina city!


----------



## cz22

nyc_besos said:


> Sabrina city!



Those look like a different brand to me.  Do they say Prada?


----------



## bumbleBEA

^yeah I didn't think that was a sabrina either...


----------



## nyc_besos

Ooppsie I think you guys are right I guess I have sabrina on the brain lol


----------



## Butterlite

Lol besos that is too funny! they really do look like sabrina's.. Sans the straps on the bottom to hold the shoulder strap down! Great snaps though!


----------



## nyc_besos

Mandy Moore in Japan Vogue with Coach 













Diane Kruger with Coach Clutch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Eva again ! Clearly a big coach lover !!

jessicastyle.com/js/userpix/11924_e3_4.jpg


----------



## nyc_besos

Anne Hathway with Gigi


----------



## nyc_besos

Lo from "the hills" classic flap


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^These have both been posted alredy, but they are both super cute!


----------



## nyc_besos

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^These have both been posted alredy, but they are both super cute!




Oopsie sorry I love that Lo is wearing that classic flap though


----------



## CoachGirl12

nyc_besos said:


> Oopsie sorry I love that Lo is wearing that classic flap though


No biggy, we all do it! LOL


----------



## brahh

Mandy Moore in Japan Vogue with Coach 





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 670x428 and weights 42KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 669x427 and weights 46KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hangtag is different.  Also, I subscribe to Vogue...I don't remember seeing the Ellie in Vogue America.  In fact, I haven't seen very many Coach bags in the (American) fashion magazines in several months!


----------



## brahh

This Prada bag is gorgeous!  Is the Sabrina (supposedly) copied from this bag?


----------



## jelita78

i haven't seen mandy moore around lately..
she looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jelita78

wow..
the prada really look similar to the sabrina..



brahh said:


> Is the Sabrina (supposedly) copied from this bag?


hmm.. i was wondering the same thing..


----------



## jelita78

nyc_besos said:


> Ooppsie I think you guys are right I guess I have sabrina on the brain lol


it's obvious..
u've catch the virus..
quick..
go to the outlet and get one..
that oughtta cure u..


----------



## brahh

I pulled up Prada's website and they have a line of bags (gorgeous colors) that look just like the Julianne (or, should I say, the Julianne looks very similar to it!).


----------



## Charlie

brahh said:


> This Prada bag is gorgeous!  Is the Sabrina (supposedly) copied from this bag?



It looks more like this one:






OMG!!! I want this Antic Cervo but $2650


----------



## nyc_besos

brahh said:


> Mandy Moore in Japan Vogue with Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 670x428 and weights 42KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 669x427 and weights 46KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hangtag is different.  Also, I subscribe to Vogue...I don't remember seeing the Ellie in Vogue America.  In fact, I haven't seen very many Coach bags in the (American) fashion magazines in several months!






this was japan vogue


----------



## nyc_besos

jelita78 said:


> it's obvious..
> u've catch the virus..
> quick..
> go to the outlet and get one..
> that oughtta cure u..




I am in desperate need of an outlet trip and a sabrina hopefully I can find both I might be visiting my bf in pa for easter I may go then!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nyc_besos said:


> this was japan vogue


Those Ellies look so neked w/o their Bleecker st tags!
Not to mention that light blue is so different... and the brown one...almost looks darker than the sand color!


----------



## BunnyRoca

January Jones with Legacy Bridgit in Rose

http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/80...1B024AE96D64DD0A47948A422BF0249AAE4E13EDE9114


----------



## brahh

nyc_besos said:


> this was japan vogue


 
Yes, I know.  That was my point, why didn't they put this gorgeous ad with Mandy Moore and all those beautiful Ellies in the America Vogue?  Every month I look through all my fashion mags and don't see anything like this gorgeous ad!


----------



## nyc_besos

brahh said:


> Yes, I know.  That was my point, why didn't they put this gorgeous ad with Mandy Moore and all those beautiful Ellies in the America Vogue?  Every month I look through all my fashion mags and don't see anything like this gorgeous ad!




sooo true my bf and I were thinking that as we flipped through our most recent vogue all the ads are sometimes weird or over the top, like the D&G ads or the way too skinny girls gucci ads lol

Mandy Moore looks breathtaking and down to earth with those classy bags and outfits!


----------



## jelita78

nyc_besos said:


> sooo true my bf and I were thinking that as we flipped through our most recent vogue all the ads are sometimes weird or over the top, like the D&G ads or the way too skinny girls gucci ads lol
> 
> Mandy Moore looks breathtaking and down to earth with those classy bags and outfits!


soo true!
she makes advert looks NORMAL for once!
yeah, i really do hate seeing the skeleton modelling the bags..


----------



## jayde123

Ann Hathaway looks so classic and beautiful, just like the Gigi.  Yet she's still youthful and fun.



nyc_besos said:


> Anne Hathway with Gigi


----------



## jelita78

jayde123 said:


> Ann Hathaway looks so classic and beautiful, just like the Gigi.  Yet she's still youthful and fun.


i wonder what she put inside the bag and if the bag breaking her shoulder..
why do i have this mind set that the Gigi is the heaviest handbag of all?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

jelita78 said:


> i wonder what she put inside the bag and if the bag breaking her shoulder..
> why do i have this mind set that the Gigi is the heaviest handbag of all?



I'd say Lily is wayyyyy heavier!


----------



## biggestbaglover

^^^and Miranda is much heavier too!!


----------



## SuperChloe

nyc_besos said:


> Anne Hathway with Gigi



This is a gorgeous bag.....seeing this picture makes me want one!


----------



## jayde123

Ann's shoulder can't hurt too much 'cuz she's carrying her coffee on the same side!  I know if my shoulder starts to ache, I start holding the strap with my hand up toward my shoulder (like level with her top jacket button), and then I'd hold my cup in the other hand.  Did that make sense?


----------



## jelita78

^^ oh that does make sense!


----------



## mrose75

She's on set for "Bride Wars" in this pic, she actually carries TWO Gigi's in the movie. My guess is that the bag isn't bothering her at all because it's probably empty. lol


----------



## mrose75

Emily Blunt looks like she has a Patent Sabrina here...


----------



## oopsididitagain

Is Halle's Zoe large or XL editorial?


----------



## lynzbyz




----------



## arsweb

oopsididitagain said:


> is halle's zoe large or xl editorial?



xl


----------



## monokuro

Parker Leather Large Convertible Hippie in Silver/White.

It's a screencap from this korean drama called "I love you, don't cry."
But what's funny is this girl is on the poor side in the drama but she always has the latest and greatest purses! Haha.


----------



## B-Town

Completely off-topic, but Suri is adorable in that picture!


----------



## Megs

I love that Katie has a Coach bag!


----------



## oopsididitagain

arsweb said:


> xl


thank you arsweb!  I want one now like hers.


----------



## mrose75

Katie with her Parker Hippie on People's "I Really Love My"....

*COACH SHOULDER BAG*

While juggling adorable daughter Suri, Katie Holmes keeps her Coach "Parker Hippie" bag ($358 at coach.com) safely secured messenger-style while out and about in Los Angeles.


----------



## brahh

nyc_besos said:


> sooo true my bf and I were thinking that as we flipped through our most recent vogue all the ads are sometimes weird or over the top, like the D&G ads or the way too skinny girls gucci ads lol
> 
> Mandy Moore looks breathtaking and down to earth with those classy bags and outfits!


 
And they give them odd hairstyles/coloring and weird clothes.  I would notice and want the bag that beautiful and normal Mandy is shown with than all those strange looking girls!


----------



## brahh

mrose75 said:


> Katie with her Parker Hippie on People's "I Really Love My"....
> 
> *COACH SHOULDER BAG*
> 
> While juggling adorable daughter Suri, Katie Holmes keeps her Coach "Parker Hippie" bag ($358 at coach.com) safely secured messenger-style while out and about in Los Angeles.


 
I wonder how many young ladies went to Coach/Dept Stores to buy this bag after seeing this picture.  Katie is so small and pretty, and seems to be always carrying Suri.  This bag is wonderful for a mother that needs her arms free.  Hey...I should have bought this bag for my daughter!!!!!


----------



## jelita78

yeah.. 
now i'm thinking on getting on of those parker hippie to.. 
darn..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The new "fast & the Furious" movie featured a Thompson legacy hobo in Toffee/Chestnut on the female sister of Dom's character


----------



## Deathly Sweet

Korean actress Kim So Eun with Parchment Sabrina @ Sung Jun Wan's fashion show.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^that sabrina looks soooo cute on her, but gosh does that bag look small! I could never pull off a bag like that because I'd only be able to fit my keys and a cosmetic bag in that! LOL


----------



## coachmommyofmin

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^that sabrina looks soooo cute on her, but gosh does that bag look small! I could never pull off a bag like that because I'd only be able to fit my keys and a cosmetic bag in that! LOL


 
you gotta be kiddin'... how big are your keys??? lol. I love this size, fits everyththing I need and more... It actually fits a lot, at least 2 cosmetic bags, a couple of wristlets (even a capacity), wallet, camera, keys, lotion and other stuff as needed! Seriously, it fits more than what it looks like


----------



## Butterlite

coachmommyofmin said:


> you gotta be kiddin'... how big are your keys??? lol. I love this size, fits everyththing I need and more... It actually fits a lot, at least 2 cosmetic bags, a couple of wristlets (even a capacity), wallet, camera, keys, lotion and other stuff as needed! Seriously, it fits more than what it looks like


LOL.. how in the world do you fit all of that in your bag? I've got to see a picture of this!    I can barely fit everything in my convertable shoulder bag LOL .


----------



## nyc_besos

wow she is too cute! perfect bag for that outfit!


----------



## 19yearslater

B-Town said:


> Completely off-topic, but Suri is adorable in that picture!


 Agreed, I love that Katie's kind of turning away but Suri is full-on waving.


----------



## superstar

Found these on the COACH website.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

i don't know if these have been posted b4.. but here's my 2 cents lol..


----------



## prof ash

^^ ahh LOVE all of them! what great candids!!!! i looooove seeing isla w/ her sabrina & maria menous always looks great with coach


----------



## Miss_Ball

oopsididitagain said:


> thank you arsweb!  I want one now like hers.




I've been lusting after that one too.


----------



## conrad18

Not sure if this really counts....But, the girl (on the left) with Ashley Tisdale is carrying a Medium Sig Carly.


----------



## jelita78

oh she must be a coachies!!
look at the coach scarf!


----------



## momofgirls

Yeah I love that scarf


----------



## redgirl3

That scarf is hot!


----------



## nyc_besos

19yearslater said:


> Agreed, I love that Katie's kind of turning away but Suri is full-on waving.



I know she is too cute! such a big personality at such a young age


----------



## lovecoachmore

I guess maybe the brass hangtags are "in" over in Japan...we just usually shun then because we accociate them with FAKES!!!

Re: Mandy Moore in Japan Vogue

PS~What is UP with the Daphne bags being so POPULAR with the celeb's??? I didn't know what one was until I stumbled upon one on the bay. I then realized that someone on Ioffer had one listed BUT not as a Daphne. I snatched it UP right away!!!


----------



## Summ3rGurl

.


----------



## choozen1ne

lovecoachmore said:


> I guess maybe the brass hangtags are "in" over in Japan...we just usually shun then because we accociate them with FAKES!!!
> 
> Re: Mandy Moore in Japan Vogue
> 
> PS~What is UP with the Daphne bags being so POPULAR with the celeb's??? I didn't know what one was until I stumbled upon one on the bay. I then realized that someone on Ioffer had one listed BUT not as a Daphne. I snatched it UP right away!!!


 I was thinking the same thing when I see the dark brass hangtags I think FAkE even though I know some of the are real


----------



## Coachie4Neesie

choozen1ne said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I see the dark brass hangtags I think FAkE even though I know some of the are real


 

Funny that you both mention the dreaded "dark brass hangtag". When I lost my leather hangtag from my large Camel Madeline a few months ago, I called Coach customer service to get a replacement and that's EXACTLY what they sent me: a nasty, dark brass hangtag  It doesn't even match the brass on my Madeline. First I called and asked for a camel hangtag and they sent me that british tan / orange-y camel color (like pleated ergo camel). Then I called again and said that didn't match so I asked for brass. That's when they mailed me that other peice of


----------



## arsweb

Sophia Bush


----------



## jelita78

hmm.. and what model is that she's carrying?


----------



## coachmommyofmin

arsweb said:


> Sophia Bush


 
i love her! she's always smiling and has this warm expression on her face ... her bags are too cute as well...

is that a sophie she's wearing? that would be funny, sopia wearing a sophie...lol


----------



## jelita78

nah..
i don't think so..
i have a sophie bleeker and it surely doesn't look like that..
the bottom part is more rounded and not pointed corners like this one.. ..


----------



## siworae

Oh... Love her!!  She is such an adorable young actress... hope to see her in more dramas/movies now that Boys over Flowers has come to an end.  She is definitely a breath of fresh air compared to other young actresses.



Deathly Sweet said:


> Korean actress Kim So Eun with Parchment Sabrina @ Sung Jun Wan's fashion show.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

jelita78 said:


> hmm.. and what model is that she's carrying?


  Maybe a delphine


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Maybe a delphine


 
Yep, that's what I was gonna say too.  I think the Sophie and the Delphine look a lot alike, but the way I can tell them apart is the Dephine is larger/longer strap.


----------



## arsweb

CA-Anonymous said:


> Yep, that's what I was gonna say too.  I think the Sophie and the Delphine look a lot alike, but the way I can tell them apart is the Dephine is larger/longer strap.



Yep, forgot to post the bag name! It's a Delphine #12399. I love this bag, just not on me!


----------



## wcofer28

Rebecca Romijn:


----------



## momofgirls

wcofer28 said:


> Rebecca Romijn:


 Is that a Delphine?


----------



## JennE

It looks like the python one?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

JennE said:


> It looks like the python one?


/rolls over and dyes at the sight of such beautiful python...


----------



## bagap

What's up with that scarf on Sophia Bush's bag?!  It's way long and ruins the look of that gorgeous Delphine ush:

Tho Rebecca Romijn is rocking hers


----------



## MsAmie

Rebecca Romijn seems to be a big Coach fan, I loved her red ostrich (i think) Lily that she has.  She always rocks them though, I love seeing her and Mandy Moore with their Coaches!


----------



## luvshopping90

I wonder how Katie got a Black leather Parker Hippie??  Those weren't available to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## jelita78

oh the black was a lot back then..
only recently sold out..
but u can see some pop up on ebay now and then..


----------



## Coach10619

Selena Gomez is always wearing Coach.   The mom on her show "Wizards of Waverly Place" always wears a Black leather Coach bag too.  I wonder if Coach gives them bags to wear/advertise for them?   The mom always wears that one Coach bag but, I am pretty sure I have spotted other Coach bags on there too but, I can't find any pictures online right now <- Yes, I watch the Disney Channel ( with my daughters )..lol. 

I did find this one of Selena Gomez with her Black leather Luci and some Coach luggage...







xxBL!NGERxx said:


> i don't know if these have been posted b4.. but here's my 2 cents lol..
> 
> View attachment 732614
> 
> 
> View attachment 732615
> 
> 
> View attachment 732616
> 
> 
> View attachment 732617


----------



## Coach10619

Here are a few more that I found.. ( Note the Coach luggage in the background )


----------



## cz22

Coach10619 said:


> Here are a few more that I found.. ( Note the Coach luggage in the background )



I want to say that luggage was in this thread earlier and it is actually fake XD  Let's see if I can find the pic here.


----------



## Coach10619

Sorry if any of these have been posted before...


----------



## cz22

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-91.html#post7653699 Lead to pic showing Selena Gomaz's luggage is fake


----------



## Coach10619

Wow, now that I look at it, I see the G's.  I didn't even give it a second thought when I first seen the pic because she was carrying her Coach Luci.  That don't make a whole lotta sense for her to wear a real bag with fake luggage.



cz22 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-91.html#post7653699 Lead to pic showing Selena Gomaz's luggage is fake


----------



## jelita78

well, i guess this proves that celeb too are human just like us..
which leads to either she was genuinely not aware of the G or she simply just liked the fake luggage bag..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

luvshopping90 said:


> I wonder how Katie got a Black leather Parker Hippie??  Those weren't available to the best of my knowledge.




I saw the black leather hippie at Von Maur.


----------



## LAltiero85

nm


----------



## bagap

MsAmie said:


> Rebecca Romijn seems to be a big Coach fan, I loved her red ostrich (i think) Lily that she has.  *She always rocks them though, I love seeing her and Mandy Moore with their Coaches!*



ITA


----------



## mayhurst

luvpurses24 said:


> Lucy Liu


Does anyone know the name of the vermillion colored bag Lucy Liu is carrying?  I have the same bag and it's driving me nuts that I can't remember the name of it.  Thanks!


----------



## darae

siworae said:


> Oh... Love her!!  She is such an adorable young actress... hope to see her in more dramas/movies now that Boys over Flowers has come to an end.  She is definitely a breath of fresh air compared to other young actresses.



i love her too!

she's really going to make it. i love her fresh looks. she easily has both girl and guy fans


----------



## greenpixie

This one?  It is a Gallery satchel.  So cute!  I have the Gallery wristlet in black.


----------



## mayhurst

greenpixie said:


> This one?  It is a Gallery satchel.  So cute!  I have the Gallery wristlet in black.


Thank you for identifying it!! I pulled mine out for spring and still love it...lots of handy little compartments.


----------



## mingospanky

superstar said:


> Found these on the COACH website.
> 
> coach.com/wps/wcm/myconnect/7ba4ed004d403403b253f309c4332f0b/1/PRscroll_03.jpg?MOD=AJPERES


 

I think Michelle should just buy the terrier key fob instead of carrying that heavy dog around!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I also love this thread.  Way to many people do not appreciate Coach as a high end lable.


----------



## B-Town

Well, it's definitely not a "high-end" label, but I do think there are many people who think Coach only makes signature bags and have no clue about their high-quality leather bags!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Regina Foreman said:


> img225.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171688316a_03_electra.jpg(Carmen Electra)​img229.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171689221a_07_kournikova.jpg(ANNA KOURNIKOVA)​img187.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171691605a_18_johansson.jpg(Scarlett Johansson)​img153.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171691840a_19_aniston.jpg(Jennifer Aniston)​img137.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171690908a_15_bosworth.jpg(Kate Bosworth)​img227.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171689466a_08_smith.jpg(Will Smith)​img155.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/9/5/4/1/coach_japan_65_charity_tote-img350x350-1171690563a_13_theron.jpg(Charlize Theron)​


this is fab how do I get in on this


----------



## c8r0l

Lo Bosworth


----------



## nyc_besos

i love Lo ! she is so cute and classy! esp with that bag!


----------



## CoachGirl12

More pics of Lo


----------



## B-Town

Love the shoes...and would love to point her toward a more flattering pair of jeans...


----------



## marilyn m.

HI, i am new to this, but was wondering if anyone new the name of that coach bag Lo is carrying.  I love that style!  Thanks


----------



## swags

marilyn m. said:


> HI, i am new to this, but was wondering if anyone new the name of that coach bag Lo is carrying. I love that style! Thanks


 
06 Legacy hippie flap. Looks great on her.


----------



## ejoy43

luvshopping90 said:


> I wonder how Katie got a Black leather Parker Hippie??  Those weren't available to the best of my knowledge.



I think they were a dept store exclusive. They had them at my local Macy's and Nordies. They were also available to order through Coach for a while, but are already sold out at JAX.


----------



## marilyn m.

Does anyone know where I can find Lo's legacy hippie bag?  I am so in love with that look and style!


----------



## arsweb

marilyn m. said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Lo's legacy hippie bag?  I am so in love with that look and style!



Your only hope now would be the auction sites since it is an older style.


----------



## shalomnurse

marilyn m. said:


> HI, i am new to this, but was wondering if anyone new the name of that coach bag Lo is carrying.  I love that style!  Thanks


I recently saw a few listed on Ebay.


----------



## nyc_besos

love the shoes ! she looks amazing!


----------



## marilyn m.

shalomnurse said:


> I recently saw a few listed on Ebay.




Really!  What was it listed as?  I have been searching ebay for awhile and haven't seen it.  Let me know, thanks so much


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

^^^try 10325  That is the style number   Also sometimes under  Coach hippie


----------



## chester427

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=fergie050109_X17

Fergie with a Coach!


----------



## mary G

Wow! fergie with the bonnie  metal tote in white! it looks great on her!


----------



## B-Town

Looks far better there than on the website (I haven't seen this one in person yet)!


----------



## arsweb

That tote looks great on Fergie. Me, not so much!


----------



## baglady39

arsweb said:


> That tote looks great on Fergie. Me, not so much!



YUP!  That would be me!!  I bought this tote, and it was GIGANTIC on me with all the silver disks, and I didn't like it so much.  I also didn't like the type of metallic that was used, and it was just too much of it, so I returned it.  It goes look great on her, though!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

chester427 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=fergie050109_X17
> 
> Fergie with a Coach!



On that same site under a diff section the person behind her has either a large sabrina or something similar?


----------



## JennE

I think that's the patent Julianne?


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I don't think it's either...that bag has a line at the top...does not look like coach


----------



## DebbieAnn

*It also has a big "X".*


----------



## cz22

DebbieAnn said:


> *It also has a big "X".*



That's what I thought at first! The X is from the watermark on the picture.

I also don't think this is Coach. But it is similar...


----------



## DebbieAnn

cz22 said:


> That's what I thought at first! The X is from the watermark on the picture.
> 
> I also don't think this is Coach. But it is similar...


 
*I can see that now; DUH*


----------



## punkin pie

I like that bag!!  I'd be curious to know what it is.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Sorry if these have been posted already, hard to keep up with the thread:

Rebecca Romign, it looks like an ostrich lily of some sort:


----------



## ethanbn819




----------



## twochubbycheeks

Fendi84NJ said:


> Sorry if these have been posted already, hard to keep up with the thread:
> 
> Rebecca Romign, it looks like an ostrich lily of some sort:


 

thats the XL Lily! me is soo jealous!


----------



## B-Town

Wow! That bag is such an amazing color! I usually don't like ostrich at all, but man, that's pretty!


----------



## mayhurst

That bag looks great carried by her, but she would probably make a recyclable grocery bag look good as a handbag.  That is one stunning handbag...didn't ever know it came in that color.


----------



## sorbet18

mrodriquez2006 said:


> I don't think it's either...that bag has a line at the top...does not look like coach



The line at the top is the zipper on the back of a julianne ^_^


----------



## meridee

punkin pie said:


> I like that bag!!  I'd be curious to know what it is.


That's definitely a julianne. The backwards handles give it away


----------



## baglady39

^^ Yup, Julianne for sure!


----------



## reallycoachgirl

baglady39 said:


> ^^ Yup, Julianne for sure!


 I agree!


----------



## baglady39

twochubbycheeks said:


> thats the XL Lily! me is soo jealous!



As Coachfreak once said about the atlantic lily, I would give one of my kidneys for this bag!!!  I always love seeing this bag, and I think it's GORGEOUS (even though I'm generally not an ostrich (i.e. chicken pox) fan).  LOVE the red!!!


----------



## LadyV

meridee said:


> That's definitely a julianne. The backwards handles give it away



But if you look closely, the bag has a chain handle. Only the patent Julianne (and Sabrina) has the chain handle. 

As far as I know, only the large Julianne was made in patent (in ivory) and that bag looks like the regular size.


----------



## baglady39

LadyV said:


> But if you look closely, the bag has a chain handle. Only the patent Julianne (and Sabrina) has the chain handle.
> 
> As far as I know, only the large Julianne was made in patent (in ivory) and that bag looks like the regular size.



I think it does look like the large, and is the patent ivory.  Sometimes it's hard to tell because the corners droop so badly.  There was one that went off recently on Ebay, for reference...


----------



## octoberschilde

Maria Menounos


----------



## mary G

octoberschilde said:


> Maria Menounos


 

Yeh! Camel Patent sabrina!


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Not a real celebrity...but on Charm School on VH1 with Ricki Lake...one of the Rock of love girls has a black signature Zoe when she gets off the bus


----------



## shalomnurse

mary G said:


> Yeh! Camel Patent sabrina!


MY CAMEL PATENT SABRINA JUST ARRIVED. IT IS MY NEW HG BAG. LOOOOVE IT


----------



## mary G

shalomnurse said:


> MY CAMEL PATENT SABRINA JUST ARRIVED. IT IS MY NEW HG BAG. LOOOOVE IT


 

Congrats! I have the camel patent also its such a great bag! it goes with everything!


----------



## shalomnurse

mary G said:


> Congrats! I have the camel patent also its such a great bag! it goes with everything!


Thanks mary G.  I took her out to dinner tonight for the first time.  I just adore her.  She is such a gorgeous color and I love the patent leather with the brass hardware. Just can't seem to get enough of her.


----------



## lodilove

octoberschilde said:


> Maria Menounos


I love the sabrina with that trench!


----------



## chester427

Love and Jamie with Coach!!!

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jlhewitt051609_X17


----------



## Charlie

^^ Love the legacy shopping bags. That CL shopping bag is pretty big too


----------



## nwhite

Don't think this has been posted yet.  Jessica Alba and her Annissa Coach sandals.

I want a pair!


----------



## melissatrv

Can anyone tell me what is the leopard bag?  Style number and color? Sooo cute!



margaritaxmix said:


> Brittany Snow & Arielle Kebbel


----------



## sarah.jane

I was so excited when I went to see Bride Wars with my Gigi and saw Anne Hathaway carrying one in the movie!


----------



## Charlie

^^ those pictures were posted last year when she was filming the movie and I became utterly obsessed with the Gigi back then


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's Audrina Patridge w/her friend carrying the Miranda... Gorgeous bag!


----------



## B-Town

LOL--they seem to have completely different ideas about the temperature!


----------



## bimmer23

melissatrv said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the leopard bag? Style number and color? Sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> margaritaxmix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany Snow & Arielle Kebbel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the ocelot satchel i have the wristlet i love the cow fur material lol
Click to expand...


----------



## duffy0401

Nikki Reed with Hamptons Vintage Leather Hobo (12459)


----------



## cz22

duffy0401 said:


> Nikki Reed with Hamptons Vintage Leather Hobo (12459)



Here's a link to a bigger, similar picture of her and the hobo: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...e-id-nikki-reeds-bag-453938.html#post10729474


----------



## arsweb

I love that look Audrina has going on! How can you go wrong with dark wash jeans, a snazzy white blouse, and a saddle/camel colored handbag?


----------



## cz22

Thanks to coach website (did the spotting, posted a pic):
Ryan Reynolds with Hamptons Satchel (First male Coach on this thread?)







Kristen Bell with Amanda Clutch






Amy Smart with Madison Folding Clutch


----------



## j'adore coach

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's Audrina Patridge w/her friend carrying the Miranda... Gorgeous bag!



I have this bag and love it but it's soooooooooo heavy (and that's empty!!).


----------



## arsweb

Sophia Bush with a Parker convertible hippie:


----------



## Thistle

^^^ That looks like the smaller one from Japan! (Or she is taller than I think.)


----------



## cz22

Thistle said:


> ^^^ That looks like the smaller one from Japan! (Or she is taller than I think.)



 I'm going to say large based on the pics (esp this one: http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...-bush&pic=sophia-bush-world-needs-love-05.jpg) because there is enough slouch for it to be a shoulder bag. My small worn like this is an "armpit bag." And I'm thinking it looks bigger than mine, but pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## xanderbsb

arsweb said:


> Sophia Bush with a Parker convertible hippie:


 
Awww, I love her shirt lol


----------



## Cheryl24

Gold Medalist & DWTS Champ *Shawn Johnson*


----------



## jennalovesbags

^^ so cute, love her!


----------



## MsAmie

^^I believe she also has the matching tote!


----------



## cz22

This has been bugging me, because I swear there was a picture here of mischa barton with the purse that was just on the Authenticate this thread. The pic seems to have disappeared?  

for my own sanity, here is the older (2008) picture I am referring to:




Suede Legacy Eyelet Large Duffel

http://www.pursevillage.com/coach-purse/mischa-barton-with-coach-handbag/


----------



## sylviasushi27

luvpurses24 said:


> Gold Medalist & DWTS Champ *Shawn Johnson*



she is soooo cute love her


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Found some pics of a pearlized Peyton ( believe) seen on someone accompanying McPhee?(sp?)


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

YUMMY!  I so love that green pearlized peyton.


----------



## sylviasushi27

peyton so pretty in that green color!


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eva Mendes*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Halle Berry w/her Large Leather Black Zoe (could even be an XL Zoe?) Gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

luvpurses24 said:


> *Eva Mendes*


Love this color combo! Gorgeous!


----------



## TheresaD

CoachGirl12 said:


> Halle Berry w/her Large Leather Black Zoe (could even be an XL Zoe?) Gorgeous!


 This is the XL Zoe.  I saw it as one of her favorites in People magazine.  It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

bunnymasseuse said:


> Found some pics of a pearlized Peyton ( believe) seen on someone accompanying McPhee?(sp?)


 

Hey, I see she's in our neighborhood (Dulles Airport), eh, Bunny!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I fell in love this clutch when I saw it on the coach.com website a few months ago, but was so disappointed when I went into the boutique the other day and saw that it's actually straw, not fabric as it appears in pics.


----------



## CoachGirl12

TheresaD said:


> This is the XL Zoe. I saw it as one of her favorites in People magazine. It's a beautiful bag!


Ok I figured it was an XL because it looks huge on her, but she can rock it!!


----------



## michellejy

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok I figured it was an XL because it looks huge on her, but she can rock it!!




She can, but I could never pull that off!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CA-Anonymous said:


> Hey, I see she's in our neighborhood (Dulles Airport), eh, Bunny!


Yes, yes she was.  However I was not the crazy fan stalking her either   I don't even care who she is, except that someone has a beautiful peyton~!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lo Bosworth & Kristin Cavallari on the set of the Hills (upcoming season)


----------



## arsweb

More Sophia Bush with a Madison minaudiere clutch (love this one in orange):


----------



## bunnymasseuse

arsweb said:


> More Sophia Bush with a Madison minaudiere clutch (love this one in orange):







yeah, that's in Cork!


----------



## cz22

I don't recall seeing these pictures of Mandy Moore, so here are a few:
with a Bleeker duffle? not sure which





Coach trench coat





Crock black Bleeker duffle





Name this bag? I don't know





Her and others in the _Siennah _shoes that match the Lily and Bridgit:
_Blake Lively , Mandy Moore and Rachel Bilson_
sfq-celebritycoachsandals.jpg

Cameron Diaz
sfq-camerondiazcoachsandals.jpg

Rachel Bilson


----------



## shalomnurse

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love this color combo! Gorgeous!


I recently purchased this bag in the same colors and it is awesome. Very comfortable bag to carry, and it's great when you fold it over. Luv it!


----------



## Restore724

It looks like Celebrities carry Coach leather bags and not much signature.


----------



## prof ash

rachel bilson's sandals are so cute!!!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

CoachGirl12 said:


> Lo Bosworth & Kristin Cavallari on the set of the Hills (upcoming season)



I would give up my right arm for that bag.


----------



## michellejy

i<3handbags said:


> I would give up my right arm for that bag.



There's a white one on the Bay right now.


----------



## arsweb

i<3handbags said:


> I would give up my right arm for that bag.



I hope that's not your bag arm.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Gabrielle Union*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Rebecca Romijn*


----------



## shalomnurse

luvpurses24 said:


> *Gabrielle Union*


 Is that the Large Patent Zoe?


----------



## marilyn m.

i<3handbags said:


> I would give up my right arm for that bag.



   I finally got that bag off of bay and it is my HG bag, it is absolutely amazing!  If you see what get it, it is so worth it


----------



## luvspurses

marilyn m. said:


> I finally got that bag off of bay and it is my HG bag, it is absolutely amazing! If you see what get it, it is so worth it


 

did this bag come in any colors beyond whiskey, white and black? anyone know?? thanks!


----------



## i<3handbags

michellejy said:


> There's a white one on the Bay right now.



Can't afford any new bags at the moment, and I am partial to the whiskey color anyhow.



arsweb said:


> I hope that's not your bag arm.



LOL! Nope, carry my bags on the left.


----------



## kayyle

cz22 said:


> Thanks to coach website (did the spotting, posted a pic):
> Ryan Reynolds with Hamptons Satchel (First male Coach on this thread?)





Mmmm.....


----------



## redgirl3

I love Gabby's bag and shoes!


----------



## michellejy

shalomnurse said:


> Is that the Large Patent Zoe?



It's the XL/Editorial.  Just when I decide that bag is way too big for me, I see a picture of it I love.


----------



## marilyn m.

luvspurses said:


> did this bag come in any colors beyond whiskey, white and black? anyone know?? thanks!



  I think it comes in signature, i know I have seen some with gold trim and white.  But beyond that i am not sure!


----------



## sarah.jane

Ryan Reynolds AND Coach???  Yes, please!


----------



## luvspurses

marilyn m. said:


> I think it comes in signature, i know I have seen some with gold trim and white. But beyond that i am not sure!


 
thanks, now that you mention that i guess i have too. i don't recall seeing any other colors of leather tho either.


----------



## shalomnurse

michellejy said:


> It's the XL/Editorial.  Just when I decide that bag is way too big for me, I see a picture of it I love.


It does look gorgeous on her. I own the red patent large Zoe, and it feels too large for me at times.  I am only 5'2", so the XL on would probably be like a small suitcase for me. Oh to be tall and thin and look like her!!!!


----------



## johnniegirlatl

shalomnurse said:


> It does look gorgeous on her. I own the red patent large Zoe, and it feels too large for me at times.  I am only 5'2", so the XL on would probably be like a small suitcase for me. Oh to be tall and thin and look like her!!!!




That Zoe does look amazing on her!!! IMDB says that Gabrielle Union is 5'7 1/2" so she's got the height for it.


----------



## michellejy

I'm 5'6", but I don't have her shape to carry it off!


----------



## B-Town

I'm 5'9" and thin and still wouldn't carry a bag that big! I don't like huge bags that don't have structure. That much slouchiness just looks sloppy to me. Obviously, YMMV!


----------



## LAltiero85




----------



## baglady39

luvpurses24 said:


> *Gabrielle Union*





Man, these editorial Zoes always look like suitcases on me.  She looks phenomenal with it!!


----------



## kurnu

http://www.popsugar.com/3236249/1

Jennifer Love Hewitt with a Sabrina


----------



## cz22

kurnu said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/3236249/1
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt with a Sabrina







Plum Patent!


----------



## chester427

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=EvaMendes060109_X17&index=7

Eva with a Parker Hippie?


----------



## jelita78

cz22 said:


> Plum Patent!


just when i thought i don't need this plum! urgghh!!!


----------



## cz22

chester427 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=EvaMendes060109_X17&index=7
> 
> Eva with a Parker Hippie?


----------



## shezarealgem

LAltiero85 said:


>


 
What bag is this?????


----------



## againstmywill

shezarealgem said:


> What bag is this?????



Looks like a Delphine but I could be wrong.


----------



## superstar

Selena Gomez


----------



## cz22

superstar said:


> Selena Gomez
> mymostwanted.com/gallery/data/7872/medium/selenagomezfan_com-leavinglax-0002.jpg



Is that the old one from the airport? If I recall correctly, she is rolling Goach luggage... 

ETA: it is! Here's the Goach http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-91.html#post7653699


----------



## superstar

Selena Gomez Coach Penelope Lariat.


----------



## superstar

Jessica Alba w/ Coach python penelpe clutch


----------



## superstar

More Selena Gomez with Coach.
 White Convertible Egro


----------



## chester427

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JLoveHewitt060209_X17&index=2

Another one of Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Calico

chester427 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JLoveHewitt060209_X17&index=2
> 
> Another one of Jennifer Love Hewitt.



there's several of her in that page.. gosh that is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## LAltiero85

shezarealgem said:


> What bag is this?????


Yes it is the Delphine I'm pretty sure.  It is supposed to have tattersall lining and everything...sooo drool worthy!


----------



## LAltiero85

Calico said:


> there's several of her in that page.. gosh that is a gorgeous bag!!


Yes, OMG that bag is seriously T-D-F!!!!! I love the color!!! It's absolutely gorgeous.  Man am I out of the loop, I didn't even know Sabrina came in this color...I need to start blogging more again!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

does the boutiques still uses these Legacy Stripe Shopping Bags? ..I want one!!! LOL

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jlhewitt051609_X17&index=6


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lo Bosworth


----------



## B-Town

Okay, I can deal with some uncomfortable shoes. But THOSE cannot be comfortable!


----------



## Calico

twochubbycheeks said:


> does the boutiques still uses these Legacy Stripe Shopping Bags? ..I want one!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jlhewitt051609_X17&index=6



I bet one of those bags contains the purple patent Sabrina she carries in those other pics! Good shopping, J Love!


----------



## sare_bear320

B-Town said:


> Okay, I can deal with some uncomfortable shoes. But THOSE cannot be comfortable!



her feet are too wide for them...they are falling out of the sides...they don't look comfortable at all


----------



## peachygoldfish

i think lo really likes that bag lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

peachygoldfish said:


> i think lo really likes that bag lol


LOL, I think so too!


----------



## baglady39

B-Town said:


> Okay, I can deal with some uncomfortable shoes. But THOSE cannot be comfortable!



LOL, looks like her foot is too wide for it too!  OUCH!!


----------



## sylviasushi27

bahhhh i want that patent sabrina SO bad i could die. xD


----------



## lil_kracker

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/stylewatch/gallery/airport_style/090615/jessica_stroup.jpg


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

.


----------



## DanaC

^^^^   Who is that?


----------



## KaliDaisy

Her name is Jessica Stroup...she's one of the young actresses on the new 90210.


----------



## Charlie

sarah.jane said:


> Ryan Reynolds AND Coach???  Yes, please!



The best of both worlds.



kayyle said:


> Mmmm.....



Double that! 



arsweb said:


> I hope that's not your bag arm.







cz22 said:


> Is that the old one from the airport? If I recall correctly, she is rolling Goach luggage...
> 
> ETA: it is! Here's the Goach http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-91.html#post7653699



Maybe she got that from Claires :s


----------



## lovebags2

cz22 said:


>


 
Does anyone know if this is mushroom?  I think I have this exact bag but just want to make sure.  hehe


----------



## Marie83

cz22 said:


> Plum Patent!


  is that the small size?


----------



## B-Town

*lovebags2*, yes, that is the mushroom! I have that bag, too. One of my all-time faves!


----------



## lovebags2

B-Town said:


> *lovebags2*, yes, that is the mushroom! I have that bag, too. One of my all-time faves!


 
 Great!  I LOVED that bag on her and before I celebrated that I had the same one I just wanted to double check!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

its an indian actress


----------



## cz22

Wow, she's so tiny she makes that wristlet look like a demi purse!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

ahhah yea i know
see cach isint really common in india with bollywood actresses
its usally louis vuitton, chanel, dolce & gabbana, gucci, burburry, immy choo, and bottega veneta
if some one holds a coach purse htye kind of make it in to a big deal because for some actresses its a low brand
which i kind of agree in there prospect but i like coach


----------



## staceyandhitesh

* coach


----------



## staceyandhitesh

alot of typos
*jimmy choo
*they


----------



## mrodriquez2006

staceyandhitesh said:


> its an indian actress



cool!   i thought i was the only freak who was able to wear her wristlets on her shoulder! i'm not alone LOL


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hahah


----------



## COACH ADDICT

CoachGirl12 said:


> Lo Bosworth & Kristin Cavallari on the set of the Hills (upcoming season)


 
I LOVE THIS BAG..  WHAT BAG IS SHE AND WHAT IS THE CREED... CAN I STILL GET HER..


----------



## michellejy

COACH ADDICT said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG..  WHAT BAG IS SHE AND WHAT IS THE CREED... CAN I STILL GET HER..



It's a Legacy Leather Hippie in Whiskey.  The style number is 10325.  Your best bet is eBay or Bonanzle, but I haven't seen a whiskey one for sale recently.


----------



## chester427

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=lachey061509_X17&index=19

Looks like Coach?


----------



## cz22

chester427 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=lachey061509_X17&index=19
> 
> Looks like Coach?



Maybe the Bonnie folding large Clutch in gunmetal?

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/42544_ssvgm_a0?$product_image$


----------



## Calico

Sure looks like it to me! :okay:


----------



## Restore724

*Coach ZOE collection also comes in suede, denim, monogram, patchwork, patent, haircalf and braided leather.* 
normal 12 1/2 (L) x 10 1/2 (H) x 4 (W) 
large 14 (L) x 13 (H) x 4 1/2 (W) 
extra large 15 (L) x 16 1/2 (H) x 4 1/2 (W) 

*Buy the Coach Bag Halle Berry Loves* 
http://www.luxaholics.com/style/buy_the_coach_bag_halle_berry_1.php

*Halle Berry Loves her Coach Large Zoe Leather Hobo* 
http://handbagdujour.com/?p=1888

*Get Halle Berry's Coach Bag* 
http://ilovewhatwomenwant.blogspot.com/2009/03/get-halle-berrys-coach-bag.html
* 
Halle & Zoe* 
http://www.popsugar.com/2912886


----------



## awang1

It's in Mandarin....
the videoclip shows some great bags & accessories 

http://udn.com/NEWS/FASHION/FAS6/4968787.shtml


----------



## oopsididitagain

I don't get to see her wear it on her shoulder, I wonder why?


----------



## Restore724

oopsididitagain said:


> I don't get to see her wear it on her shoulder, I wonder why?


 

Added pic for you   There are more pics at the other websites too.


----------



## tammie614

Love it! I hope my XL Black and Chocolate work for me. I'm so excited i cant wait to go get my bags tomorrow.  i think the XL will do me good i tried the large on me for size and it seems (small) go figure. LOL


----------



## fcochran

Wow it looks HUGE on her!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Restore724 said:


> Added pic for you   There are more pics at the other websites too.


Thank you.  I'm glad you showed this thread to us, the pics are fun to see.
I think she looks cool with that bag.  She is why I wanted it.


----------



## mcoop13

Wow it looks huge, but she carries it well, IMO.


----------



## Restore724

*ZOE by size*

pouch 9 (L) x 6 1/2 (H) x 3 (W) 
medium 12 1/2 (L) x 10 1/2 (H) x 4 (W) 
large 14 (L) x 13 (H) x 4 1/2 (W) 
editorial large 15 (L) x 16 1/2 (H) x 4 1/2 (W)


----------



## cz22

Thanks for all the size comparison pics, too! I have that rose pouch and use her like a purse... So thinking Editorial is not for me! Halle wears her well! (So does Oops!!)


----------



## Materialgirl417

Thats a huge bag on her, but beautiful!


----------



## tammie614

I GOT MY EDITORIAL ZOE'S!! BOTH OF THEM!! I'M A HAPPY CAMPER RIGHT ABOUT NOW! One more bag to go and i'm done for a while


----------



## mzbag

fcochran said:


> Wow it looks HUGE on her!


 
Yes it's huge on her.  Halle needs to mail me that purse

Beautiful handbag.


----------



## KaliDaisy

I just spotted this picture on E! online's Watch With Kristin column...not exactly a celebrity wearing a Coach, but definitely WITH a Coach!  (Taylor Kitsch from Friday Night Lights/Wolverine with a random fan on the street)


----------



## cocolee1976

awang1 said:


> It's in Mandarin....
> the videoclip shows some great bags & accessories
> 
> http://udn.com/NEWS/FASHION/FAS6/4968787.shtml




I don't understand why they put plum patent sabrina as part of Poppy.....
The comments below the lady in yellow dress said she is carrying a "Coach Patent Poppy bag" - $15300 (roughly US 463)


----------



## coachislove

jessica stroup from 90210


----------



## chester427

pics from the poppy party in jersey

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...el-poppy&pic=alexis-bledel-poppy-coach-01.jpg


----------



## cz22

chester427 said:


> pics from the poppy party in jersey
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...el-poppy&pic=alexis-bledel-poppy-coach-01.jpg


Um, who are the people shown?  I wouldn't know. Are they famous or just there for the party?


----------



## xanderbsb

cz22 said:


> Um, who are the people shown?  I wouldn't know. Are they famous or just there for the party?


 
Alexis Bledel was on the tv show Gilmore Girls. She's also been in a few films like the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, Tuck Everlasting, and Sin City.


----------



## KaliDaisy

I think Alexis was the only famous person in those pictures.


----------



## cz22

xanderbsb said:


> Alexis Bledel was on the tv show Gilmore Girls. She's also been in a few films like the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, Tuck Everlasting, and Sin City.


I see... I may have seen one of those.  I'm not up-to-date with the younger stars.


----------



## wis3ly

cz22 said:


> I see... I may have seen one of those.  I'm not up-to-date with the younger stars.


 
Gilmore Girls started like what, 8-9 years ago?


----------



## coachazgirl22

^^^ Yes, it was my favorite show.


----------



## cz22

wis3ly said:


> Gilmore Girls started like what, 8-9 years ago?


Who knows? I never watched it.


----------



## jelita78

hey i love gilmore girls!
it's my favourite!


----------



## lodilove

I noticed these Legacy striped drapes behind Alexis Bledel.  I would seriously love these in my dining room!


----------



## ethanbn819

Did you see the legacy pillows too???   I would love both the drapes and the pillows for my whole house.


----------



## kurnu

Camilla Belle with a Gigi (and a Jonas)


----------



## puckettk

Bobbi Brown with a Leah


----------



## Mrs Tipton

It is the mahagony.  I know because I got it last week.  Just exchanged it for the cinnamon, though.


----------



## Conchenn

Mrs Tipton said:


> It is the mahagony. I know because I got it last week. Just exchanged it for the cinnamon, though.


 
Which post are you talking about? :O


----------



## Coach obsessed

Mischa Barton...from my favorite show...The O.C...owns the new coach spotlight rhinestone poppy purse!!! that i have too!!! i just dont know how to post the picture!!

http://tinyurl.com/n4zjtk


----------



## lkooyman1

Rosie O'Donnell had Coach sunglasses on Kathie Griffin- My Life on the D List. Very prominently featured- would never have guessed she was a Coach fan.


----------



## mayhurst

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I think that Eva Longoria is carrying a Coach in this picture that appeared in an article about "big spenders."


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^That's a Miranda bag, isn't it?  I almost bought one of those but opted for a Luci instead.


----------



## jelita78

aahhh.. she got a miranda? she got a francine?
wow..
still can't believe that those huge bags actually looked good on her petite figure..


----------



## sarah.jane

Oh oh oh!  Eva Longoria Parker and I are bag twins!  Except mine is blue, I can't really tell but I think hers is black.  We're fraternal bag twins!


----------



## buttercup784eve

I wonder if Eva shops at the boutique I go to when she's in San Antonio??  Maybe I'll see her there.  

I've seen her IRL at a charity event here, and she is SOOOO tiny!  She wasn't carrying a Coach bag, either.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ I'm not a fan personally of eva longoria, but i always look to her style because we are the same size...like literally...she is a 00 she once told people in an interview so we wear the same size pants and tops...if she's wearing it...then so can i!!!


----------



## Ginrei76

One of co-workers saw Eva at a Spurs game and kept going on and on about how tiny Eva was.  The thing is that my co-worker is a very, very tiny woman herself.  I've having a hard time imaging just how small Eva is.  I can't believe she carries such big bags given her petite frame.


----------



## katyxb

Selena Lin


----------



## katyxb

Shu Qu


----------



## IFFAH

*@ Coach Exhibition in HK*


----------



## IFFAH

*@ Coach Exhibition in HK*


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ wow.. thats gorgeous!


----------



## jeh3v

IFFAH said:


> *@ Coach Exhibition in HK*


----------



## KaliDaisy

Anne Heche was carrying a Coach purse on the last episode of HBO's "Hung."  This was the best picture I could capture of it...I think it's a Madison Op Art shoulder bag:


----------



## Coachie4Neesie

KaliDaisy said:


> Anne Heche was carrying a Coach purse on the last episode of HBO's "Hung." This was the best picture I could capture of it...I think it's a Madison Op Art shoulder bag:


 
I noticed this too! In a previous episode, she's carrying the khaki/parchment coated canvas heritage stripe tote - the one with the pink stripe down the center. She's carrying it while watching the twins perform in choir, I think.

Hmmm, I wonder if her character is going to carry a coach purse in every episode . That would be pretty cool.


----------



## nwhite

I forgot how gorgeous that coral sabrina is!!


----------



## shalomnurse

Coachie4Neesie said:


> I noticed this too! In a previous episode, she's carrying the khaki/parchment coated canvas heritage stripe tote - the one with the pink stripe down the center. She's carrying it while watching the twins perform in choir, I think.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if her character is going to carry a coach purse in every episode . That would be pretty cool.


 I totally caught that too. I backed up my DVR so I could check it out.  Don't you love that show?


----------



## KaliDaisy

Coachie4Neesie said:


> I noticed this too! In a previous episode, she's carrying the khaki/parchment coated canvas heritage stripe tote - the one with the pink stripe down the center. She's carrying it while watching the twins perform in choir, I think.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if her character is going to carry a coach purse in every episode . That would be pretty cool.



I didn't even notice that one!!  I'll have to start paying more attention when she's on screen.


----------



## dluvscoach

i saw it too had to rewind an do a double take...


----------



## Coachie4Neesie

shalomnurse said:


> I totally caught that too. I backed up my DVR so I could check it out. Don't you love that show?


 
I do. I'm almost embarrassed to say that I really like this show. It is too funny.


----------



## colabear1

I notice the shoulder bag on Hung too! I too backed up my DVR to look at the bag and point out to DH that it was a coach bag. I love the show and find it funny.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Maria Menounos*


----------



## jelita78

^^ oh she look sooo cute!!


----------



## Coach10619

Hmm, Think DH would mind if I do my kitchen floor in legacy stripes? 
Now, that would be one floor I could NEVER get tired of cleaning!! 





IFFAH said:


> *@ Coach Exhibition in HK*


----------



## Coach10619

Looks like Poppy is a hit with celebs.  Got these from Coach's website..
sorry if they have already been posted.


----------



## dluvscoach

i love that sophia bush and i have the same bag!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

colabear1 said:


> I notice the shoulder bag on Hung too! I too backed up my DVR to look at the bag and point out to DH that it was a coach bag. I love the show and find it funny.


WHEW, glad i wasn't the first to say it


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^That's a Miranda bag, isn't it?  I almost bought one of those but opted for a Luci instead.







That's a python Miranda!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^All the better!  Is it real python I wonder?  hmm


----------



## gwen10

I'm willing to bet these celebs are mostly gifted with their Coach (and other designer) bags...



Coach10619 said:


> Looks like Poppy is a hit with celebs.  Got these from Coach's website..
> sorry if they have already been posted.


----------



## LAltiero85

gwen10 said:


> I'm willing to bet these celebs are mostly gifted with their Coach (and other designer) bags...


Yeah that's what I think too....probably swag for a launch party of some sort.  Lucky them!


----------



## baglady39

oopsididitagain said:


> ^All the better!  Is it real python I wonder?  hmm



It's printed python. These were $1200 originally.


----------



## oopsididitagain

baglady39 said:


> It's printed python. These were $1200 originally.


Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## xanderbsb

Angel Carter wearing Coach shoes 8/2/09 @ The Grove in LA with her brother's Backstreet Boy Nick Carter and Aaron Carter 

*sigh* I heart Nick Carter 

http://phrg.fanfusion.org/displayimage.php?album=555&pos=4


----------



## peachygoldfish

xanderbsb said:


> Angel Carter wearing Coach shoes 8/2/09 @ The Grove in LA with her brother's Backstreet Boy Nick Carter and Aaron Carter
> 
> *sigh* I heart Nick Carter
> 
> http://phrg.fanfusion.org/displayimage.php?album=555&pos=4


 
wow. that's nick? it looks like he lost some weight!


----------



## xanderbsb

peachygoldfish said:


> wow. that's nick? it looks like he lost some weight!


 
Yes that's Nick in the grey shirt. He's lost about 57 lbs. I think he looks great at whatever weight but in 2007 he started his weight loss journey. In February 2009 he was featured in People magazine shirtless


----------



## peachygoldfish

xanderbsb said:


> Yes that's Nick in the grey shirt. He's lost about 57 lbs. I think he looks great at whatever weight but in 2007 he started his weight loss journey. In February 2009 he was featured in People magazine shirtless


 
damn!!!!! he's looking reallly good!


----------



## jelita78

wohooo...
now that abs looks yummy..


----------



## shalomnurse

WOW!!!


----------



## colabear1

Hmmm...I might have to get back into BackStreet Boys again. Hehe I can't believe I even admitted to once liking them to begin with. :lolots:


----------



## buttercup784eve

Don't be embarrassed.  I still crank up "I Want It That Way" every now and again.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

Love BSB too. We've seen them in concert several times. Best group harmony, and each one sounds great on their own too. I still listen to their CDs every now and then too.


----------



## azsun

If anyone watches "The Little Couple" on TLC...Jen usually carries Coach handbags.  She has carried a camel leather Madeline for quite awhile, but I saw a new bag last night..I think it's a Leah.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

^^^ I love that show and I too have noticed all her Coach.

She's also carried an older Sig Demi pouch in one episode and a Hamptons Black Nylon Duffle in the Spa episode.


----------



## snoppybug

Hope I did this right!

Spectator Sabrina on Nikki Reed

http://www.celebrity-mania.com/images/news/reed-lautner-saycheese3.jpg


----------



## snoppybug

Sorry, I tried to make the picture appear in my post but it didn't work!


----------



## gwen10

Here you go...


----------



## jeh3v

OOO I love Nikki Reed! That bag is also fabulous


----------



## KaliDaisy

You beat me to the Nikki Reed spotting!  Here's another one, and someone behind her happens to have Coach as well (I think it's just a random person on the street):


----------



## SarahJosephina

^^^Sorry, but, WTH is she wearing!?!


----------



## luvspurses

SarahJosephina said:


> ^^^Sorry, but, WTH is she wearing!?!


 
lol! guess she doesn't want to be recognized as rosalie from twilight! no worries there!


----------



## snoppybug

Thanks for posting the pic for me Gwen!


----------



## buttercup784eve

luvspurses said:


> lol! guess she doesn't want to be recognized as rosalie from twilight! no worries there!


 
Nobody would recognize her anyway.  They'd all being staring down Jacob standing right next to her!


----------



## jeh3v

^Amen to that!


----------



## Cheryl24

*Anne Hathaway











*


----------



## jelita78

oh nice! is that lily?


----------



## luvspurses

love the lily, but am i the only one who thinks she could do better on the jeans??? she is so pretty, but those just don't do anything for her!


----------



## just1morebag

great pics,,, yes i agreeeeee on the jean comment,,, not only are they uncompfy to wear,,, but not always so figure flattering,,, even if your a stick.


----------



## B-Town

The jeans are really unflattering! But I've never seen the super-skinny ankle-length jean look good on anyone, especially when paired with sandals or flats. At least when Audrey Hepburn wore a similar look, her jeans were slim, straight-legged ones, rather than essentially denim spandex.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Love the purse, HATE the jeans!!  Yikes, she has such a cute figure and those are doing her NO justice.  They definitely take away from the beautiful Lily.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I don't know what to think of her jeans but I do notice her mouth turned down into a grimace cuz of having to carry all those heavy bags!  What a load!


----------



## buttercup784eve

^^I was thinking the same thing.  Doesn't she have people to carry stuff for her??


----------



## vhsethan

R&B singer, and recent MOTHER *Kelis* with with Poppy Silver tote!  She must be using this as her diaper bag!


----------



## Sweet-Toad

xanderbsb said:


> Yes that's Nick in the grey shirt. He's lost about 57 lbs. I think he looks great at whatever weight but in 2007 he started his weight loss journey. In February 2009 he was featured in People magazine shirtless



swoon! nick was my favorite of the backstreet boys!


----------



## TishaMoon

Wow, I love this thread! Especially the pictures of Coach bags from movies, like the one from Hitch.


----------



## shezarealgem

Nikki Reed?  I had NO IDEA who she was until someone mentioned Rosalie! LOL


----------



## Jtfromthabl0ck

i love coach and love the bag that Anne H carried in Bridewars. I really want the coach gigi in walnut. anyone have one or know where I can get one?? LOVE it.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a little Coach unicorn charm


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Cheryl24 said:


> *Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a little Coach unicorn charm



Could this also be a Coach bag?  The trigger hardware reminds me of Coach.


----------



## cz22

Icecaramellatte said:


> Could this also be a Coach bag?  The trigger hardware reminds me of Coach.


Looks more like a Treesje Marley to me. But I could be Way off.

Is she texting and on the phone at the same time? Now that's talent!


----------



## octoberschilde

That is so cool.  I never see pics of celebrities having the charms on their bags!


----------



## disney16

Did anyone notice the white Hippie Ari's wife ( I think her name is Julie) was carrying on this past Sunday's episode of Entourage?


----------



## colabear1

I did not notice but I might have to watch the episode again just to look at it. I love that show! HBO must have stock in Coach b/c a see alot of Coach on Hung too.


----------



## handbag_luver

Jennifer Garner had a gray hampton hobo style bag that she used last year.  I loved it!!!


----------



## greenpixie

Icecaramellatte said:


> Could this also be a Coach bag? The trigger hardware reminds me of Coach.


 
Michelle Trachtenberg's bag is one of the newer Botkiers, actually.  She is doing some kind of design collaboration with them.   Her Pegasus charm is too cute!


----------



## allycat89

I don't know if you can tell here, but in the 2003 movie "Malibu's Most Wanted", Jamie Kennedy's character is wearing a green Coach visor.
I'm watching the movie on Comedy Central right now in HD and the Coach C's are crystal clear!


----------



## jelita78

bwhahahhaa..
now that is funny!!


----------



## just1morebag

:lolots::lolots: hmmm is that ok??


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm not 100% sure, but on Army Wives this evening, it looks like the senator's wife is carrying a Soho Leather Business tote or something of that ilk. I purchased one at the outlet and returned, and this one looks very similar. But I'm still learning Coach and could be completely wrong!


----------



## allycat89

This is courtesy of Perez Hilton....hopefully he won't mind that I use this, but it's a pic of Melissa Joan Hart, who used to play Sabrina in "Sabrina the Teenage Witch."
I *think* I recognize the hardware....could she be carrying a Coach??


----------



## jeh3v

^Looks like a Hampton's bag to me!


----------



## cz22

whiskey legacy ali on Sweet P project runway all-star challenge!


----------



## choozen1ne

Sweet Pea on the Project Runway All Star  had a Whiskey Ali on when she walked into the apartment


----------



## choozen1ne

cz22 said:


> whiskey legacy ali on Sweet P project runway all-star challenge!


 lol we are watching the same thing


----------



## cz22

Hahaha, ran to the computer first!


----------



## selkiewriter

allycat89 said:


> This is courtesy of Perez Hilton....hopefully he won't mind that I use this, but it's a pic of Melissa Joan Hart, who used to play Sabrina in "Sabrina the Teenage Witch."
> I *think* I recognize the hardware....could she be carrying a Coach??


 
She should carry a Sabrina! *drumroll* I think a Lavender one would look cute on her.

ETA: I don't know if she is carrying a Coach in the pic. At least for me, it is kind of hard to tell.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

selkiewriter said:


> She should carry a Sabrina! *drumroll* I think a Lavender one would look cute on her.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if she is carrying a Coach in the pic. At least for me, it is kind of hard to tell.


 

It is hard to tell but the Strap looks like Coach and the bag looks like one of the Hamption Sating ones.


----------



## buttercup784eve

allycat89 said:


> This is courtesy of Perez Hilton....hopefully he won't mind that I use this, but it's a pic of Melissa Joan Hart, who used to play Sabrina in "Sabrina the Teenage Witch."
> I *think* I recognize the hardware....could she be carrying a Coach??


 
I love her!  I hope it's a Coach!


----------



## gabz

Melissa Joan hart has been seen w a few coaches over the yers btw I just got the Sabrina joke lol


----------



## nutrihuney

Nikki Reed, from Twilight and Thirteen, carrying a Gray Spectator Sabrina


----------



## cristalena56

has this one been posted yet of isla?? 

*Coach Parker Slim Tote in Mauve and Geralynn Sandals*


----------



## jelita78

aaahhhh..
why must she look cute always!


----------



## CoachSister29

I do wish more celebrities carried Coach. Coach is a recognized designer brand around the world; Vogue uses Coach in their photo shoots; Coach is sold in celebrity charity auctions. I think it is because Coach is so easily attainable. Coach is sold at Dillards, Macys, and Nordstroms. Of all the Chanel boutiques in the U.S., there are only a handful, one of which is in Oklahoma.

I wish there was more I could do to bring Coach into a different profile amongst celebrities and wealthy elite to give even more visibility than it has now.

Storm


----------



## bagap

I love Isla Fisher! She was a riot on Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## LAltiero85

cristalena56 said:


> has this one been posted yet of isla??
> 
> *Coach Parker Slim Tote in Mauve and Geralynn Sandals*


Nice find!  Thanks for posting!  Those sandals are TDF!!! That bag is really cute too...didn't know it existed!  Very cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Isla looks gorgeous! Lovin' the bag and sandals on her!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I looked all summer for cute sandals like that and I finally settled on a pair but they're not nearly as cute as Isla's.  I like that lilac bag okay but not crazy about it.


----------



## lurkernomore

I like that lilac bag okay but not crazy about it.[/QUOTE]
I agree, I like it better empty!


----------



## Coach10619

OMG, Now I can totally tell that I'm running on 2 hours of sleep because, I didn't get it until you pointed it out :shame:



gabz said:


> Melissa Joan hart has been seen w a few coaches over the yers btw I just got the Sabrina joke lol


----------



## sweet8684girl

I want Isla's sandals!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Isla looks adorable!


----------



## choozen1ne

On tonight episode of Hung on HBO Ann Heche charecter has a Coach Hertidge stripe tote in white and pink


----------



## CA-Anonymous

choozen1ne said:


> On tonight episode of Hung on HBO Ann Heche charecter has a Coach Hertidge stripe tote in white and pink


 

Meant to post that first thing this morning chozen1ne and forgot till now; You beat me to it!!!  Still trying to decide whether I like this show or not... Missed the first few episodes so I guess I feel like I've missed some important info......Hopefully I'll get into more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

sorry if this was already posted Selena Gomez w/ Luci


----------



## oopsididitagain

I for one, never get tired of seeing Selena Gomez with her black Luci.  I have that bag.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

oopsididitagain said:


> I for one, never get tired of seeing Selena Gomez with her black Luci.  I have that bag.


Lucky I wish i did. I cant find it anywhere and if i do its prob too much


----------



## shopping.porks

wow this thread is awesome! Isla looks really gorgeous and boy are those sandals TDF !


----------



## lkooyman1

choozen1ne said:


> On tonight episode of Hung on HBO Ann Heche charecter has a Coach Hertidge stripe tote in white and pink


 
I notice this right away too. Her character carries Coach a lot. 3 weeks ago she had the madison shoulder bag on.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> sorry if this was already posted Selena Gomez w/ Luci


 

Nice... I like


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I think i like Jessica Stroup now  Love the julainne


----------



## octoberschilde

Nikki Reed


----------



## chelsea_77

Not sure of this has been posted yet, but I did a search & couldn't find anything.

But there's a new series coming out on ABC called 'Modern Family'.
I saw a commercial thing for it at the movie theater the other week and noticed one of the characters had the same Carly that I have.

This is this only pic I could find... the purse is on the cooler behind them.
In the commercials, she is ALWAYS wearing this purse. I find it interesting that they'd give her an older style Coach.
But I will watch this show just to see her carrying that Carly. I've never seen anyone in person with that same style, so seeing it makes me smile  haha.
The woman is Sofia Vergara, and the guy is Ed O'Neill (aka Al Bundy).


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I'm pretty sure that is a Botkier Sasha duffle.



Icecaramellatte said:


> Could this also be a Coach bag? The trigger hardware reminds me of Coach.


----------



## purse-cursed

It's not the best picture because I took it from my TV, and it's of an actual photograph in the movie. Correct me if I'm wrong, but looks like an Ali Flap bag to me. It was in the movie State of Play, but didn't appear again, just once in this photo. 

On a side note, Rachel McAdams was carrying a brown Lucky Brand Stash Bag during the movie too... cute!


----------



## paula3boys

That does look like a Ali flap


----------



## colabear1

I just spotted a Parker Hippie on an extra on Entourage. The mom talking to Zac Efron was carrying it.


----------



## Coach10619

I have always loved that color combo on that Carly, it was always one of my all time favorite carlys!  Now, I'm going to have to check that show out just so I can Drool over that carly.  Thanks for posting that pic!




chelsea_77 said:


> Not sure of this has been posted yet, but I did a search & couldn't find anything.
> 
> But there's a new series coming out on ABC called 'Modern Family'.
> I saw a commercial thing for it at the movie theater the other week and noticed one of the characters had the same Carly that I have.
> 
> This is this only pic I could find... the purse is on the cooler behind them.
> In the commercials, she is ALWAYS wearing this purse. I find it interesting that they'd give her an older style Coach.
> But I will watch this show just to see her carrying that Carly. I've never seen anyone in person with that same style, so seeing it makes me smile  haha.
> The woman is Sofia Vergara, and the guy is Ed O'Neill (aka Al Bundy).


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Last night on The Rachel Zoe project Taylor was packing things up to send them back after the Oscars and she was using a Coach shopping bag!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Coach10619 said:


> I have always loved that color combo on that Carly, it was always one of my all time favorite carlys!  Now, I'm going to have to check that show out just so I can Drool over that carly.  Thanks for posting that pic!


you would happen to know what that color combo is called would ya?thats about the first carly i actually like.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

There was a satin Amanda? in one of the last episodes of THE GUILD where Twinkerbella (sp?) character tosses it back to her bed.


----------



## lovecoachmore

ITA about that Carly!!! It is HANDS DOWN my favorite color combo!!! There was one for sale on Bonanzle a couple months ago. One of the Tpfer's bought it...and I had been about (this) close to hitting the BIN button. I gave her a hard time everytime she posted pic's of it after that!! LOL

That's one signature Carly I would snatch UP in a New York minute at the right price. I wouldn't CARE is the Carly "dated" my Coach style!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Saw this over in the LV section, but isn't that the pat. black flowered Coach sandals she's wearing?


----------



## oopsididitagain

Oooooh, I think that's the first LV bag that's ever made me gasp!  I love it.  I didn't know they made stuff that wasn't brown.  Those do look like Coach sandals (keeping on subject).


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I'm watching E! News right now and Guiliana Rancic is wearing a brown/khaki wool Coach logo scarf (looks reversible from brown to khaki)... Really cute!!  Must be an older style because I don't recognize it.  I took a pic. of the TV screen....  (by the way, husband now officially thinks I'm batty for doing that!!)


----------



## lkooyman1

CA-Anonymous said:


> I'm watching E! News right now and Guiliana Rancic is wearing a brown/khaki wool Coach logo scarf (looks reversible from brown to khaki)... Really cute!! Must be an older style because I don't recognize it. I took a pic. of the TV screen.... (by the way, husband now officially thinks I'm batty for doing that!!)


  Your pix turned out great! I was watching that too. Its very cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I don't have a pic, but it was a coach sighting on tv... the new tv show Modern Family w/Al Bundy (from Married w/Children), his wife on the show that is mexican was wearing a Medium Slim Sig Carly w/Turquoise Trim when they were in the mall...


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Here's a pic  of that.  Is Al Bundy married to that woman in the pic on that show?  She's so much younger than him.  Man, I need to stop buying bags and get cable TV.  (not)





borrowed from pg. 151 of this thread.


----------



## CoachGirl12

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^Here's a pic  of that.  Is Al Bundy married to that woman in the pic on that show?  She's so much younger than him.  Man, I need to stop buying bags and get cable TV.  (not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borrowed from pg. 151 of this thread.


haha, yep, thanks oops, thats the carly!


----------



## ozmodiar

On Dollhouse - Eliza Dushku with the gunmetal metallic Maggie and Poppy pattern Coach shopping bag.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ozmodiar said:


> On Dollhouse - Eliza Dushku with the gunmetal metallic Maggie and Poppy pattern Coach shopping bag.


ooooo love this bag! haha, thats great to even see a poppy bag too!


----------



## alisbell

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/cruise_diaz__oPt.jpg

is this an Ali?


----------



## jeh3v

^^That looks like the graphite Maggie to me.


----------



## jeh3v

alisbell said:


> img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/cruise_diaz__oPt.jpg
> 
> is this an Ali?



Looks like it to me!


----------



## ozmodiar

jeh3v said:


> ^^That looks like the graphite Maggie to me.



The still pic is not so great, but the bag has tassels like on the metallic Maggies - one is swinging out from the left side.


----------



## alisbell

jeh3v said:


> Looks like it to me!



thank you I couldn't get the picture to show up!


----------



## jeh3v

ozmodiar said:


> The still pic is not so great, but the bag has tassels like on the metallic Maggies - one is swinging out from the left side.


 
Interesting. Either way, pretty bag!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

CA-Anonymous said:


> I'm watching E! News right now and Guiliana Rancic is wearing a brown/khaki wool Coach logo scarf (looks reversible from brown to khaki)... Really cute!! Must be an older style because I don't recognize it. I took a pic. of the TV screen.... (by the way, husband now officially thinks I'm batty for doing that!!)


 

Just a gorgeous scarf...


----------



## RilCruz76

ozmodiar said:


> On Dollhouse - Eliza Dushku with the gunmetal metallic Maggie and Poppy pattern Coach shopping bag.


 
Love this bag too!!! There's a smaller one avail in graphite correct?


----------



## RilCruz76

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^Here's a pic of that. Is Al Bundy married to that woman in the pic on that show? She's so much younger than him. Man, I need to stop buying bags and get cable TV. (not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borrowed from pg. 151 of this thread.


 
I saw that too..I was thinking Carly also! Neat!

This is a great show by the way, MODERN FAMILY..it's HILARIOUS!!


----------



## shinystone84

What bag is this in the link? Jenna Dewan tweeted a picture of it saying it was her new fave fall bag. Love it.

http://twitpic.com/jmdxd


----------



## luvspurses

i think it is the studded sabrina?


----------



## christylou

shinystone84 said:


> What bag is this in the link? Jenna Dewan tweeted a picture of it saying it was her new fave fall bag. Love it.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/jmdxd


 
Black/brass studded Sabrina.  What a beautiful bag!  It also comes in mahogany.


----------



## snoppybug

Is this Stephenie Meyer with a light gray or silver Julianne?  It's a little hard to see and sorry I didn't post the photo, I don't know how :shame:

http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/stephanie-meyers.php?bfm_index=1


----------



## paula3boys

Yes, that is Stephenie Meyer with a Julianne! That is a pretty bag. Now I am lusting after that one too!


----------



## ozmodiar

RilCruz76 said:


> Love this bag too!!! There's a smaller one avail in graphite correct?



I think that one is the smaller one. But yes, it was also available in graphite patent.


----------



## ozmodiar

Another Coach on the latest episode of Dollhouse. It's the Parker satchel, I think in the perforated gray.


----------



## LAltiero85

snoppybug said:


> Is this Stephenie Meyer with a light gray or silver Julianne?  It's a little hard to see and sorry I didn't post the photo, I don't know how :shame:
> 
> http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/stephanie-meyers.php?bfm_index=1


AWESOME!!!! Looks great on her!


----------



## LAltiero85

ozmodiar said:


> Another Coach on the latest episode of Dollhouse. It's the Parker satchel, I think in the perforated gray.


This is actually a really cute satchel!!! Loving it!


----------



## jeh3v

snoppybug said:


> Is this Stephenie Meyer with a light gray or silver Julianne?  It's a little hard to see and sorry I didn't post the photo, I don't know how :shame:
> 
> http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/stephanie-meyers.php?bfm_index=1



How awesome!


----------



## snoppybug

jeh3v said:


> How awesome!



Heeeheee I thought my fellow Twilight-ees would think that!!!


----------



## shezarealgem

Not to sound like a jerk but has Stephanie gained a lot of weight?????


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Anyone else here read ONTD?  This is on the front page!  Mila Kunis with an adorable Sabrina!


----------



## LAltiero85

ebethlovesyou said:


> Anyone else here read ONTD?  This is on the front page!  Mila Kunis with an adorable Sabrina!


So cute!!! I love her!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^She looks cute!

^^^And yes I do believe Stephanie has gained a little bit of weight, though she was never tiny.


----------



## choozen1ne

On Gossip Girl Jenny three little little  followers all had Coach Poppy Spotlight  Totes


----------



## jeh3v

^Was just coming by to post that!  The Red sequin, the silver sequin, and the black patent!


----------



## choozen1ne

after seeing those girls with them ,  I think I really want a Red on - its so sparkly and pretty


----------



## jeh3v

Yeah it definitely looked hot!


----------



## mzbag

LAltiero85 said:


> So cute!!! I love her!!!


 
The handbag is Beautiful I love the strap that hardware with the leather combo is Hot.


----------



## KaliDaisy

jeh3v said:


> ^Was just coming by to post that!  The Red sequin, the silver sequin, and the black patent!



LOL I figured someone would post this before I got here (I'm a west coaster and it just ended). They looked like a little Coach gang LOL


----------



## snoppybug

I thought those were Coach Poppy spotlight totes!  At first I only saw one then I realized they all had one.  How funny!


----------



## zoeyjoey

I caught GG late last night and had to pause and rewind when I saw the Poppy Spotlights.  DH just laughed and asked if I was going online to let the "coach girls" know, lol.


----------



## jeh3v

^


----------



## 1NutMeg

LOL, I was coming here to post about GG too! The red looked awesome, even my boyfriend liked it which surprised me! GG has used a lot of Coach in previous seasons so I'm excited to see what else they use!


----------



## Conchenn

ozmodiar said:


> Another Coach on the latest episode of Dollhouse. It's the Parker satchel, I think in the perforated gray.


 
I saw that and pointed it out to my BF.  He just facepalmed lol!  I saw in the previous episode where she was just married, she came in from shopping and had a coach poppy shopping bag.  I was sooo hoping she would dig the bag out lol


----------



## lkooyman1

My DD and I were watching the new Nancy Drew (with Emma Roberts) yesterday on HBO and she was using the little pink and orange houndstooth satchel with the purple flower from '04. Very cute and ladylike!


----------



## Calico

Eliza Dushku with a Cambridge Zip Top tote

http://splashnewsonline.celebuzz.com/2009/10/couple-alert-eliza-dushku-rick.html


----------



## CoachGirl12

Calico said:


> Eliza Dushku with a Cambridge Zip Top tote
> 
> http://splashnewsonline.celebuzz.com/2009/10/couple-alert-eliza-dushku-rick.html


Wow, she is WAY mini compared to him!!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

lkooyman1 said:


> My DD and I were watching the new Nancy Drew (with Emma Roberts) yesterday on HBO and she was using the little pink and orange houndstooth satchel with the purple flower from '04. Very cute and ladylike!



was it one of these?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mrodriquez2006 said:


> was it one of these?


^ /cough cough/ ADDICT /cough cough/


----------



## mrodriquez2006

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ /cough cough/ ADDICT /cough cough/



teeheehee


----------



## jelita78

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ /cough cough/ ADDICT /cough cough/


bwahahahha!!!


----------



## mayhurst

That is way too funny!  You know what they say though..."truth in every joke."


----------



## mayhurst

I meant to add that I think those are beautiful!


----------



## Calico

I LOVE those styles SOOO MUCH!!!
There was a beautiful one (it was the one on the far right in that photo) that went for less than $60 on the 'bay the other morning... if I wasnt under threat from DH for bag buying I TOTALLY would have sniped it!

That is a gorgeous collection!


----------



## oopsididitagain

lkooyman1 said:


> My DD and I were watching the new Nancy Drew (with Emma Roberts) yesterday on HBO and she was using the little pink and orange houndstooth satchel with the purple flower from '04. Very cute and ladylike!


It's funny I gave my sister a HS tattersall Coach swingpack and the first thing she said was, "This looks like something Nancy Drew would carry!  It's so cute."  I guess Nancy Drew would be a Coachie if she were real.


----------



## ebethlovesyou

oopsididitagain said:


> It's funny I gave my sister a HS tattersall Coach swingpack and the first thing she said was, "This looks like something Nancy Drew would carry!  It's so cute."  I guess Nancy Drew would be a Coachie if she were real.



Aw mannnn!  Solving mysteries AND keeping all of your detective accessories in a cute Coach bag?!  That's the kinda girl I wanna be when I grow up!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Your avatar is very nice, love your glasses and cute feather boa!  You look like a movie star.


----------



## lkooyman1

mrodriquez2006 said:


> was it one of these?


 
Yep! It was the bigger of the 2 kisslocks- the one with the turnlock front pocket on the far left. You are sooooo bad !


----------



## ebethlovesyou

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^Your avatar is very nice, love your glasses and cute feather boa!  You look like a movie star.



Hahahaha thanks!  I was actually dressed that way for a "movie star" themed party!  So I guess I pulled it off well!


----------



## snoppybug

Minka Kelly with a cute gray Maggie?

http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/minka-kellys-invisible-popcicl.php?bfm_index=3&bfm_page=0


----------



## paula3boys

I don't know who Minka is, but that is a Maggie!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Minka is on the show Friday Night Lights  one of my favorites.  She's got the huge Maggie, love it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

KaliDaisy said:


> Minka is on the show Friday Night Lights  one of my favorites. She's got the huge Maggie, love it!


That looks super cute on her!!


----------



## burgandy05

choozen1ne said:


> On Gossip Girl Jenny three little little  followers all had Coach Poppy Spotlight  Totes



Pic of online episode from cwtv.com - sorry for the fuzziness


----------



## Cheryl24

Here's another look at *Mila Kunis* w/ her Sabrina


----------



## jeh3v

^She's adorable


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Coach Ali Large Hobo on Cameron Diaz  (from the Purse Forum blog/BagThatStyle)





It looks empty!


----------



## Calico

Mrs Tipton said:


> Coach Ali Large Hobo on Cameron Diaz  (from the Purse Forum blog/BagThatStyle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks empty!



Contents: iPhone and a kleenex. HAHAH!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^


----------



## sassypursefreak

On Private Practice Thursday night, Addison was carrying a Coach Bridgit...it looked like the platinum one.


----------



## jennalovesbags

sassypursefreak said:


> On Private Practice Thursday night, Addison was carrying a Coach Bridgit...it looked like the platinum one.



Must have missed it  I was half asleep when it was on lol


----------



## i<3handbags

I know this woman isn't a celebrity, but she has a Legacy bag! Saw it on one of the trashy sites I read lol.

dlisted.com/files/suriinthewindow.jpg


----------



## i<3handbags

I know this woman isn't a celebrity, but she has a Legacy bag! Saw it on one of the trashy sites I read lol.


----------



## aquagirl0312

I saw Couple's Retreat last night and was very excited because right in the beginning of the film the camera pans over a 2008 gray Legacy tote (12705).  It is the first thing in the film that you see.  I happened to have the exact same purse with me .  Vince Vaughn's wife Ronnie carries it in the film.  One of the other characters had a Sabrina, I believe Magenta.  I bet there are other bags that I did not notice.


----------



## CoachGirl12

aquagirl0312 said:


> I saw Couple's Retreat last night and was very excited because right in the beginning of the film the camera pans over a 2008 gray Legacy tote (12705).  It is the first thing in the film that you see.  I happened to have the exact same purse with me .  Vince Vaughn's wife Ronnie carries it in the film.  One of the other characters had a Sabrina, I believe Magenta.  I bet there are other bags that I did not notice.


LMAO... I was JUST going to post this, I saw couples retreat last night and that was the FIRST thing I noticed as well! I definitely saw the legacy tote and the magenta sabrina!


----------



## sarah.jane

He may not be a celebrity, but on the Real Housewives of Atlanta NeNe's friend Michael carried a yellow canvas Hamptons weekend tote when he arrived at her house before the Heel the Soul race.  I'm not sure of the correct name of the tote nor could I find a picture, sorry.


----------



## aquagirl0312

CoachGirl12 said:


> LMAO... I was JUST going to post this, I saw couples retreat last night and that was the FIRST thing I noticed as well! I definitely saw the legacy tote and the magenta sabrina!



That's funny. When I saw it I pointed to the screen and held my purse up  to my husbands face, I guess I got a little too excited when I saw my bag. He said that he noticed it before I pointed it out.


----------



## New2Coach

aquagirl0312 said:


> I saw Couple's Retreat last night and was very excited because right in the beginning of the film the camera pans over a 2008 gray Legacy tote (12705).  It is the first thing in the film that you see.  I happened to have the exact same purse with me .  Vince Vaughn's wife Ronnie carries it in the film.  One of the other characters had a Sabrina, I believe Magenta.  I bet there are other bags that I did not notice.


I saw this movie tonight. I too noticed the Legacy and got so excited. My mom thought I was nuts.


----------



## ozmodiar

That reminds me, I recently ran across this photo of Elizabeth Berkley with the '08 Legacy tote.


----------



## Hoohoo3542

Today I went and saw Couples Retreat and a small Madison Sabrina in cherry (I think) made an appearance.  Couldn't find any photos to post of it.


----------



## janet2a50

I saw that on Gossip Girl & thought the red one was hot!


----------



## nutz4purses

Cheryl24 said:


> Here's another look at *Mila Kunis* w/ her Sabrina




I want this bag  , Magenta Julianne and a LV NF MM and I am putting myself on a bag ban


----------



## LAltiero85

Not sure if this was posted yet...Camilla Belle w/ a Maggie &#9829;  

This bag looks great on her!!


----------



## LAltiero85

And another...whoa sorry the pics are sooo big!


----------



## mayhurst

I just rented "The Proposal" and thought I saw Sandra Bullock carrying what looked like a Coach copper Claire as she left her office building with Ryan Reynolds (it's early on in the movie).  Is there a Prada or some other bag similar to the copper Claire?  I wish I could figure out how to capture a picture from the DVD to post here.


----------



## mcoop13

^The main bag Sandra Bullock uses in the proposal is a Prada. Not sure if she uses another one though, but the beige-ish one she's seen with for most of hte movie is definitely a Prada!


----------



## AileenGP

^^ I just saw that movie too (last night) and the entire movie I was trying to name the shoes and purses she wore/carried.... I have a problem...lol.. too bad no Coach in it though..


----------



## alisbell

Is this the large or the regular size?



LAltiero85 said:


> And another...whoa sorry the pics are sooo big!


----------



## luvspurses

yes, please someone, is camilla's maggie the large or xl??? thanks!


----------



## luvspurses

KaliDaisy said:


> Minka is on the show Friday Night Lights  one of my favorites. She's got the huge Maggie, love it!


 
also, is minka's the xl? 13902?


----------



## ozmodiar

Minka's looks like the XL Maggie. I can't tell which one Camilla's is from the photos posted.


----------



## jeh3v

Is this a little Coach clutch?


----------



## yenanh00

^^^ No it look like Judith Leiber Clutch


----------



## dluvscoach

i saw a black patent zoe on Nip/Tuck last night Liz had it when she was fighting with Christian.


----------



## jeh3v

yenanh00 said:


> ^^^ No it look like Judith Leiber Clutch



Oh ok. I'll have to find a pic of the Coach clutch I was thinking of.


----------



## jeh3v

Found what I'm thinking of! Picture courtesy of Johnniegirlatl!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^That clutch is AWESOME!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I had that black clutch in my hand at an outlet once and hubby said it cost too much, put it back.  It was like a tad over $200.  He was right, I wouldn't have used it but it felt GREAT in my hand, love the weight of it.  Nice and heavy for it's size.


----------



## meridee

Zoey on Lie To Me had a black parker shoulder bag season 1 episode 10


----------



## paula3boys

dluvscoach said:


> i saw a black patent zoe on Nip/Tuck last night Liz had it when she was fighting with Christian.


 
I missed the show because my tivo wasn't working right!  I like that show and wish I would have seen my black patent Zoe on there. LOL


----------



## luvspurses

i<3handbags said:


> I know this woman isn't a celebrity, but she has a Legacy bag! Saw it on one of the trashy sites I read lol.


 
lol, just saw that photo elsewhere. that little girl is suri cruise!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^That's a cute picture of Suri.  She always is wearing red shoes.


----------



## meridee

There was a black/gray mini signature gallery tote tonight on Smallville. It was in the first 5 minutes when Clark was hearing everyone's thoughts!


----------



## LAltiero85

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^I had that black clutch in my hand at an outlet once and hubby said it cost too much, put it back.  It was like a tad over $200.  He was right, I wouldn't have used it but it felt GREAT in my hand, love the weight of it.  Nice and heavy for it's size.


Yikes!!! That is a lot for a clutch...especially one I could barely fit a lipstick in, but still it's so pretty!


----------



## LAltiero85

luvspurses said:


> lol, just saw that photo elsewhere. that little girl is suri cruise!


She is seriously the cutest little girl I've ever seen!


----------



## p_mtran

nutz4purses said:


> I want this bag  , Magenta Julianne and a LV NF MM and I am putting myself on a bag ban


 
anyone know what size this bag is?


----------



## luvspurses

still wondering what size maggie camilla belle is carrying. anyone?


----------



## yenanh00

i think it a regular size..


----------



## Coachionista

I really looked at this photo again...







and I think it's the XL Maggie myself.  I say that because look at the bottom of the bag - it extends well beyond the man's hand and lays really low on her hip.  I don't think the regular size hangs that low; but, I agree it's hard to tell.


----------



## Coachionista

Here's another pic...any other thoughts?  I still think it looks like the XL...any tell tell signs that you other gals see that would tell you which Maggie this is?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2276972/camilla-belle-paris-fashion-week-07/


----------



## p_mtran

anyone know the size of mila kunis' sabrina bag? (post #2344)


----------



## luvspurses

thank you coachionista!!!!!!! i was thinking it was the xl too, but wasn't sure. i just love the way that bag looks on her . the outfit is so casual but it looks so great with the gray bag. thanks again!


----------



## paula3boys

Coachionista, I think it is XL also. I tried that exact same color/size on yesterday at the Camarillo outlet. The leather is very nice (I only own the graphite patent Maggie myself)


----------



## Coachionista

paula3boys said:


> Coachionista, I think it is XL also. I tried that exact same color/size on yesterday at the Camarillo outlet. The leather is very nice (I only own the graphite patent Maggie myself)


 
Did you like the size?  I have thought about the XL myself; but, I'm only 5'4"; so, I don't want it to look too big!!! Ha Ha!!!  I have some of the Maggies in the regular (former "Large") size and love them!  I just thought it would be nice to have one really HUGE bag!!


----------



## paula3boys

Coachionista said:


> Did you like the size? I have thought about the XL myself; but, I'm only 5'4"; so, I don't want it to look too big!!! Ha Ha!!! I have some of the Maggies in the regular (former "Large") size and love them! I just thought it would be nice to have one really HUGE bag!!


 
I love my large (from first release) patent graphite Maggie, but the XL grey one I tried yesterday was too big for my liking. BTW, I am 5'8".


----------



## Coachionista

paula3boys said:


> I love my large (from first release) patent graphite Maggie, but the XL grey one I tried yesterday was too big for my liking. BTW, I am 5'8".


 
Thanks so much!!!  That tells me what I need to know!!  It's regular large for me!!  I probably should have known since my large Zoes are my favorite and they are closest in size to the large (first release) Maggies


----------



## Sialia

p_mtran said:


> anyone know the size of mila kunis' sabrina bag? (post #2344)


 
I'm pretty sure it's a large.  Both of mine are larges and the one she's carrying looks similar to mine.


----------



## NewCoachQueen

Lizzy on Nip/Tuck was wearing a black leather Zoe tonight I think, in the scene she told Christian she's no longer suing him.  I'm in heaven, Coach and Jullian...could there be anything greater?


----------



## shezarealgem

^^^^
I noticed this too!  Yum!


----------



## nwhite

^^Yep, me too.  She had it on in the last episode as well.  Makes me want a black patent Zoe.  Gorgeous!


----------



## lkooyman1

NewCoachQueen said:


> Lizzy on Nip/Tuck was wearing a black leather Zoe tonight I think, in the scene she told Christian she's no longer suing him. I'm in heaven, Coach and Jullian...could there be anything greater?


 
Yum! You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## blackberrylove5

I saw the movie "Couples Retreat" today and one of the characters carried a grey legacy bag and another carried a Magenta Sabrina. I was elbowing DH going "look, look", he thought I was crazy!! lol


----------



## ebethlovesyou

Scrubs actress Sarah Chalke with a brown Kira!


----------



## momofgirls

ebethlovesyou said:


> Scrubs actress Sarah Chalke with a brown Kira!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> This is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Calico

I like her sneaks, too! Like Velcro Chucks or maybe they are the VANS ones....


----------



## bumbleBEA

She is adorable!


----------



## p_mtran

Sialia said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a large. Both of mine are larges and the one she's carrying looks similar to mine.


 
thanks!!


----------



## lkooyman1

On HEROES right now Ali Larter's character has a Bonnie foldover crossbody convertable! I gave the exact same purse to my SIL for her birthday in Aug! Love the lime and seafoam color combo!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

lkooyman1 said:


> On HEROES right now Ali Larter's character has a Bonnie foldover crossbody convertable! I gave the exact same purse to my SIL for her birthday in Aug! Love the lime and seafoam color combo!



 LOL I just came to post the same thing.  I love how she shows off the versatility of the bag.  First, she holds it by the handle and later she uses the shoulder strap.  I think she's using the camel.  Looks great!  I'm sorry I didn't get one.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love that Kira bag, the color is so rich looking!


----------



## dstalksalot

I saw some one recently wearing a whiskey Legacy 10325 ( the crossbody) does any one remember where that photo is?


----------



## jeh3v

^Maybe Lo Bosworth from The Hills?


----------



## RilCruz76

Did anyone watch COUGAR TOWN tonight on ABC?? Courtney Cox's  character (Jules) is wearing what looks like a white parchment Julianne but the handles look different.


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ I thought that too, but she definitely has a purple Garnet!


----------



## Scorpio1101

RilCruz76 said:


> Did anyone watch COUGAR TOWN tonight on ABC?? Courtney Cox's character (Jules) is wearing what looks like a white parchment Julianne but the handles look different.


I noticed that one and the garnet.   I think it might have been the Claire though.


----------



## vtfroggie

I just started the episode of Cougar Town that aired this week and in the opening scene Courtney Cox is wearing a gorgeous White Clarie.  
DH is sitting behind me playing WoW and I said rather loudly "OMG, it's Claire!"  I paused, re-wound, and made him look at it


----------



## ozmodiar

pics!

Bonnie Foldover on Heroes






Cougar Town:

Maybe this is some type of prototype Claire before they removed the corner buckles? 





the lining is lavender/purple. Isn't the lining in the parchment Julianne yellow?





The proportions also look too squat for Julianne.






Garnet


----------



## lovecoach&bmw

Oh love at first sight!!!!


----------



## lovecoach&bmw

Can anyone find a direct link to this bag!!1


----------



## Nutz4Coach

Just when I thought I was all set with an other bag..... and then I read this thread. She is BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I saw the plat. bridgit on Addison in the last Private Practice.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I believe this is the Kristin Tote in Black Leather that Halle Berry is carrying...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

CoachGirl12 said:


> I believe this is the Kristin Tote in Black Leather that Halle Berry is carrying...


 
She looks amaing and the bag looks great on her...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Main star in Mercy last night (blonde) was carrying the cross body bigger cambridge bag.  DDR was funky and wouldnt rewind for a picture of it.


----------



## thefishfamily

lovecoach&bmw said:


> Can anyone find a direct link to this bag!!1


 
i believe that is the new madison carryall.  saw a post a couple of days ago in brown but this looks exactly like it.  i believe the tpf'er that posted the pic said they are $398 and available now.


----------



## LAltiero85

CoachGirl12 said:


> I believe this is the Kristin Tote in Black Leather that Halle Berry is carrying...



LOVE it!


----------



## wifeyb

omg i love sarah chalke and that kira bag! i didnt know she was prego! 

and it makes me feel like a star when i see all these coach bags on tv, with courtney cox carrying 2 diff ones in the same episode!!!! lol thats awesome!


----------



## LaEscritora

Does anyone watch "Degrassi"?  I think Ali's character had a hippie in the last episode, but I'm not sure!  Did anyone else see it?


----------



## CoachGirl12

More pics of gorgeous Halle Berry w/her Kristen Black Leather Tote


----------



## jeh3v

^He is HOT and the baby is so cute! Aww


----------



## DebbieAnn

*With Halle & Gabriel, how could their child turn out other than adorable?*


----------



## jeh3v

^I know, right?  Good genes!


----------



## burgandy05

Courtney Cox in Cougar Town carries Coach often.


----------



## lkooyman1

Carol Hannah on Project Runway is using a gorgeous Leigh! Right now on lifetime.


----------



## katielady

Last night on the Real Housewives of Orange County, Vicki's daughter Brianna was carrying a large black signature Carly when they went to Italy.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

On a recent episode of house aired on USA...I saw the character Amber with a belted ergo hobo, looked like tobacco?  i paused and rewound the DVR to see it again LOL...my bf's mom thought I was crazy...it was from the 4th season, don't ever change episode...wish i could find a screenshot


----------



## luvspurses

mrodriquez2006 said:


> On a recent episode of house aired on USA...I saw the character Amber with a belted ergo hobo, looked like tobacco? i paused and rewound the DVR to see it again LOL...my bf's mom thought I was crazy...it was from the 4th season, don't ever change episode...wish i could find a screenshot


 

on another house episode with amber, i think she was carrying a medium brown leather carly.


----------



## giggles016

On Tonight's episode of Ghost Whisperer, Jennifer Love Hewitt was carrying a tan Madison shoulder bag towards the end of the episode.


----------



## 19yearslater

I noticed the Coach on Ghost Whisperer!


----------



## baglady39

CoachGirl12 said:


> More pics of gorgeous Halle Berry w/her Kristen Black Leather Tote





Looks great on her!


----------



## I lv my Captain

Jen on TLC's "The Little Couple" was carrying a black Madeline with a pink bow in tonight's episode.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

I lv my Captain said:


> Jen on TLC's "The Little Couple" was carrying a black Madeline with a pink bow in tonight's episode.


 Yep, I watch the Little Couple every week and she for the most part uses Coach....


----------



## MudpieVivi

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ /cough cough/ ADDICT /cough cough/


 
bunnymasseuse, you are sooooo funny! I'm surfing the net in office and almost LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## greenpixie

lkooyman1 said:


> Carol Hannah on Project Runway is using a gorgeous Leigh! Right now on lifetime.



I saw that!  The Leigh looked great on her.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Bonnie Foldover on Cougar Town tonight!


----------



## arsweb

I think on this past Monday's episode of Heroes (the Thanksgiving episode), Lauren (the woman Noah is stalking at the grocery store) may have been carrying a black leather Ali.


----------



## superstar

Eva with her Chevron bag.


----------



## chester427

http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jalba1130090_X17&index=2

Isnt that a black Coach bag Claire or Julianne?


----------



## alisbell

chester427 said:


> http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jalba1130090_X17&index=2
> 
> Isnt that a black Coach bag Claire or Julianne?



yes I have that bag.  Its a black julianne.


----------



## jelita78

^^ yup, agree.. that's a black leather julianne indeed.. style number # 12935


----------



## BagTheorist

Halle Berry has been seen in zoe and kristin i think... 
Fun post!


----------



## shikki

The white leather bag that Courtney cox has looks like a prototype of the new madison carryall that hasnt hit the stores as of yet!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^ i was going to say that, it sure has the same dimensions


----------



## paula3boys

I saw the Madison carryall at my fp store today!


----------



## Robicslady

bunnymasseuse said:


> Main star in Mercy last night (blonde) was carrying the cross body bigger cambridge bag. DDR was funky and wouldnt rewind for a picture of it.


 Ha Ha- I spotted that one, too!


----------



## sissabelle

Emma Stone carrying a Parker Hippie...

http://www.celebuzz.com/taylor-swift-goes-straight-g161671i33699031/


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^in the color Mushroom.  Luv it!


----------



## Conchenn

I thought it was cinnamon because of the hardware, but I couldn't really tell...


----------



## luvspurses

looks like cinnamon to me!


----------



## sissabelle

I actually wrote mushroom at first, but edited it because I wasn't sure if it was mushroom or cinnamon


----------



## wis3ly

man..I want a PARKER HIPPIE!! NOW!!


----------



## Conchenn

wis3ly said:


> man..I want a PARKER HIPPIE!! NOW!!


 
  They are such awesome bags... I have 2 and could stand to have 2 more lol!


----------



## KaliDaisy

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/12/hathaway-flowers/anne-hathaway-farmers-market-sunflowers-04.jpg

Is Anne's bag Coach?  The double zippers and bottom part both look like it, but I'm not familiar with this style.


----------



## cz22

^^ cambridge crossbody? haven't seen it, but it is cute!


----------



## cz22

KaliDaisy said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/12/hathaway-flowers/anne-hathaway-farmers-market-sunflowers-04.jpg
> 
> Is Anne's bag Coach?  The double zippers and bottom part both look like it, but I'm not familiar with this style.


found it http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/43063_ggybk_a0?.jpg 43063


----------



## KaliDaisy

You are good Cynthia!  The drilldown queen!


----------



## cz22

Aw, thanks! I actually found it by googling first, but I didn't want to link to auctions, so the DD came in handy.


----------



## JenneaRenee

Katie Holmes with a Coach


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^That picture always makes me &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; my Parker black hippie!  Isn't Katie Holmes cute on there, she looks like a 20's girl or Charlie Chaplain hobo or something.


----------



## IFFAH

Flagship Opening of Coach in Paragon, SG


----------



## IFFAH

Local Actresses, Joanne Peh and Jessica Liu


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jenna Dewan*


----------



## jeh3v

^She's gorgeous, and I LOVE her boots!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

I really don't care too much for what celebrities wear or what they buy, but i love Sandra Bullock and i have this tote and had to post it :0). Saw it on the Coach Site.


----------



## allycat89

I saw that someone earlier posted some screencaps from the show "The O.C." I LOVE that show and I've been watching re-runs on DVD recently  I came across some pics of the character Summer with a Coach bag! I'm not sure what kind it is though!


----------



## wis3ly

allycat89 said:


> I saw that someone earlier posted some screencaps from the show "The O.C." I LOVE that show and I've been watching re-runs on DVD recently  I came across some pics of the character Summer with a Coach bag! I'm not sure what kind it is though!


 
I'm rewatching season 2 also! This is the suede gallery tote or something like that. I saw one went for $70 total just a few days ago on the bay. In couple of episodes before in this season, Marissa is seen wearing the same pattern/colors Coach suede flats.


----------



## kayyle

Cheryl24 said:


> *Michelle Trachtenberg* w/ a little Coach unicorn charm


 

 I love this! The unicorn charm is soo adorable


----------



## oopsididitagain

Technically it's a pegasus.  I have it and think it's adorable!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

wave gallery tote!! it's from 2006, god I wanted that thing so bad.


----------



## phoxxy

FirstCoachin09 said:


> I really don't care too much for what celebrities wear or what they buy, but i love Sandra Bullock and i have this tote and had to post it :0). Saw it on the Coach Site.


 
Love that bag!


----------



## yade

abandonedimages said:


> Theres not much, but I thought I would start a thread anyway.
> 
> Katie Holmes used to be on the front page of the COACH website back in 2000!
> 
> web.archive.org/web/20001109001900/http://www.coach.com/assets/images/h_katie.jpg



I saw Sandra Bullock spotted coach handbags too.


----------



## smoore




----------



## jelita78

crap..
now she ^^ just made me want one..


----------



## jelita78

is that the amethyst audrey?


----------



## colabear1

I just saw that pic on facebook. I love the rich color of the Claire.


----------



## Coach10619

I was watching a lifetime movie called "custody" with Kay Panabaker and she carried quite a few different Coach bags in the movie.  The movie is an older movie so, they were all older styles like a Polka Dot bag ( it wasn't the tote, it was smaller like a demi or something ) and The suede muticolored hobo with the dogleash clasp in the front of the bag but, I couldn't find any pics online but, I did find this one of Miley Cyrus.  She isn't carrying the Coach bag but, some woman walking behind her is....


----------



## smoore

jelita78 said:


> crap..
> now she ^^ just made me want one..




I know I thought the same thing


----------



## mrodriquez2006

smoore said:


>



really want that scarf!!! OMG!!!


----------



## ghall

smoore said:


>


 

that is soooo hot!!! and the scarf goes perfect with the bag!
i love how michelle wears her coach


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

smoore said:


>


What bag is that and what is the color?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Not sure if any of you watch "The Little Couple" but Jen has a Black Leather Madeline (the large size)


----------



## jelita78

ohhhh shoot...
now mrod, must u point out the scarf??
now i want that too!!!

ok, so, what brand scarf is that?
and that bag is metallic amethyst claire.. err.. what's the style number? and why is it not on the coach.com website??? gasp!!!


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

jelita78 said:


> ohhhh shoot...
> now mrod, must u point out the scarf??
> now i want that too!!!
> 
> ok, so, what brand scarf is that?
> and that bag is metallic amethyst claire.. err.. what's the style number? and why is it not on the coach.com website??? gasp!!!



Thanks I was looking for it too.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

jelita78 said:


> ohhhh shoot...
> now mrod, must u point out the scarf??
> now i want that too!!!
> 
> ok, so, what brand scarf is that?
> and that bag is metallic amethyst claire.. err.. what's the style number? and why is it not on the coach.com website??? gasp!!!



Style number is 14421 I think it is sold out.


----------



## ozmodiar

smoore said:


>



Michelle is also wearing the Coach Poppy bee bracelet she designed.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

CoachGirl12 said:


> Not sure if any of you watch "The Little Couple" but Jen has a Black Leather Madeline (the large size)


 *Yeah my DD and I watch it every week...Jen has a few different bags by Coach....*


----------



## CoachGirl12

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Yeah my DD and I watch it every week...Jen has a few different bags by Coach....*


I like Jen's style... LOL


----------



## crystal-d

smoore said:


>


 Oooo my, its my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal-d

jelita78 said:


> is that the amethyst audrey?


 its the claire


----------



## cat lady

I Love that bag!!!


----------



## hellosunshine

Coach10619 said:


> I was watching a lifetime movie called "custody" with Kay Panabaker and she carried quite a few different Coach bags in the movie.  The movie is an older movie so, they were all older styles like a Polka Dot bag ( it wasn't the tote, it was smaller like a demi or something ) and The suede muticolored hobo with the dogleash clasp in the front of the bag but, I couldn't find any pics online but, I did find this one of Miley Cyrus.  She isn't carrying the Coach bag but, some woman walking behind her is....



that's her super scary grandma....she looks like she jumped out of a horror film..seriously! 

her eyes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HNLP

LOL!


----------



## shezarealgem

Snookie (not a celebrity but....)from Jersey Shore was wearing a MFF HS satchel on the MTV NYE special last night.


----------



## sissabelle

shezarealgem said:


> Snookie (not a celebrity but....)from Jersey Shore was wearing a MFF HS satchel on the MTV NYE special last night.



I wonder if she got it at Woodbury, I think she's from Poughkeepsie. Would be amusing to run into her lol


----------



## Coachionista

Mrs Tipton said:


> Coach Ali Large Hobo on Cameron Diaz  (from the Purse Forum blog/BagThatStyle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the style number for this Ali bag?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ozmodiar

Coachionista said:


> Mrs Tipton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Ali Large Hobo on Cameron Diaz  (from the Purse Forum blog/BagThatStyle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the style number for this Ali bag?  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Large Hobo 13647
Click to expand...


----------



## ozmodiar

Screenshots of Jenna Ushkowitz from _Glee_ with a black Sabrina from this video.


----------



## wis3ly

someone bought this skirt and posted on the Wardrob Thread.

Bag looks like Coach to me.


----------



## bumbleBEA

wis3ly said:


> someone bought this skirt and posted on the Wardrob Thread.
> 
> Bag looks like Coach to me.


 
Yes it's the Peyton metallic crossbody!


----------



## Coachionista

ozmodiar said:


> Coachionista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Large Hobo 13647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LaEscritora

Probably doesn't count as a "celebrity" but does anyone watch the MTV show "Jersey Shore"?  Sam is always carrying a Coach bag on that show, but I can't tell if it's real or fake.  She also has a Chanel (or Faux-nel...can't be sure).


----------



## shezarealgem

LaEscritora said:


> Probably doesn't count as a "celebrity" but does anyone watch the MTV show "Jersey Shore"? Sam is always carrying a Coach bag on that show, but I can't tell if it's real or fake. She also has a Chanel (or Faux-nel...can't be sure).


 

She carries the Carly pouch all the time and I'm pretty sure it is real.  The Chanel looks quite fake to me!


----------



## jeh3v

I love Michelle's bag! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## ejoy43

LaEscritora said:


> Probably doesn't count as a "celebrity" but does anyone watch the MTV show "Jersey Shore"?  Sam is always carrying a Coach bag on that show, but I can't tell if it's real or fake.  She also has a Chanel (or Faux-nel...can't be sure).



I don't watch Jersey Shore, but the cast was on the MTV New Years countdown and one of the girls had a black and white MFF Heritage Stripe satchel.


----------



## BagBerry

ozmodiar said:


> Michelle is also wearing the Coach Poppy bee bracelet she designed.


 
Love that bag.  It's hard not to be over-the-top with metallics, eh?


----------



## divadivine682

sissabelle said:


> I wonder if she got it at Woodbury, I think she's from Poughkeepsie. Would be amusing to run into her lol


 
Is she really from poughkeepsie?! small world! lol


----------



## jelita78

since we're still about michelle.. i can't believe i missed out this one with her wearing poppy!


----------



## ghall

DAMMIT!!!^^^^ i like that bag now too! LOL! i bet it'll be REALLY cheap when it hits outlets!


----------



## jeh3v

^Let's hope it actually hits!


----------



## crystal-d

just saw the bone madison carryall on cougar town!!!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

The purple garnet was carried earlier in the show, too. Second episode appearance for both bags!


----------



## octoberschilde

Christina Ricci


----------



## dluvscoach

i wonder what she got???


----------



## LaEscritora

Snooki from Jersey Shore with a Coach bag.


----------



## sissabelle

divadivine682 said:


> Is she really from poughkeepsie?! small world! lol



Hey diva! Hope you're doing well 

Yeah I remember her saying "I'm the Princess of Poughkeepsie"  LOL

Just looked up her bio on MTV & it says Marlboro, NY.


----------



## paloma_mia

In Bride Wars, Anne Hathaway is using a Coach purse. I absolutely love that purse: http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/stylewatch/gallery/onset/080421/kate_hudson.jpg I've been looking for a purse in that color.


----------



## paloma_mia

I love that bag Snooki has. Does anyone have a link to that?


----------



## jelita78

paloma_mia said:


> In Bride Wars, Anne Hathaway is using a Coach purse. I absolutely love that purse: http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/stylewatch/gallery/onset/080421/kate_hudson.jpg I've been looking for a purse in that color.


that's coach legacy gigi in whiskey colour.. u might want to search ebay now as that is from older coach collection and not in stores anymore.. and there are actually 2 ebay actions for it going on now! good luck!


----------



## LAltiero85

smoore said:


>


This bag is gooooorgeous!!! &#9829;


----------



## shezarealgem

paloma_mia said:


> I love that bag Snooki has. Does anyone have a link to that?


 

That is a heritage stripe satchel. It is the made for factory outlet version. They are still in the outlets now for about $125


----------



## iheartdooney

smoore said:


>


 I loooooooove this bag!!!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Ladies, I'm visiting the Coach thread to tell you I went out this evening with DH and saw a woman wearing such a smart black leather bag with just a little gold detailing showing.  A bit triangular in shape (similar to a Cole Haan style) and she was wearing it over her shoulder.  It looked so smart that I had to find out who the designer was.  It took everything I had with my middle aged eyes and there it said, "Coach" with the gold carriage insignia.  

I had to share this with you.  I loved the bag! - Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place!


----------



## shalomnurse

jelita78 said:


> that's coach legacy gigi in whiskey colour.. u might want to search ebay now as that is from older coach collection and not in stores anymore.. and there are actually 2 ebay actions for it going on now! good luck!


 
Oh Jelita, I will miss you.  You are so much fun.  Good luck and be well.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Not really a "celebrity" but Callie on the Real World carries a Patent Plum Bleeker Tote...


----------



## Doglover1610

Eva Longoria with her Francine (circa 2008) - do you see the Legacy lining peeking out?


----------



## jelita78

shalomnurse said:


> Oh Jelita, I will miss you.  You are so much fun.  Good luck and be well.


hi dear!! 
what? i'm always here.. _except that i've gone to visit the dark side for a while.. hehe.. _


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Doglover1610 said:


> Eva Longoria with her Francine (circa 2008) - do you see the Legacy lining peeking out?


 

Man all these lovely Francine's are making me want one. Really bad..


----------



## octoberschilde

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/startracks/100125/snooki-2435.jpg


----------



## mcoop13

I love the pic of Eva Longoria and her francine..such a beautiful bag!


----------



## crownrich

I am not sure about this one,maybe is brittany with canbridge ??


----------



## ozmodiar

^Yes, that's a Cambridge Alexa.


----------



## shezarealgem

The pretty Spanish girl on Modern Family was carrying a sig/turquoise carly last night.


----------



## cz22

shezarealgem said:


> The pretty Spanish girl on Modern Family was carrying a sig/turquoise carly last night.


The rerun of the 1st episode? The Columbian wife of "Al Bundy" at the soccer game? I think someone posted a picture from their tv when if 1st aired. So far, I think that's the only Coach I've seen on the show. (Good show! )


----------



## shezarealgem

cz22 said:


> The rerun of the 1st episode? The Columbian wife of "Al Bundy" at the soccer game? I think someone posted a picture from their tv when if 1st aired. So far, I think that's the only Coach I've seen on the show. (Good show! )


 
yes, that was it!  It was the 1st time I've watched the show!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

crownrich said:


> I am not sure about this one,maybe is brittany with canbridge ??


 

is that brittany murphy? the one girl that just died?


----------



## DebbieAnn

*That is Brittany Snow.*


----------



## coachgloria

snooki from JERSERY SHORE

with her coach Heritage stripe factory bag


----------



## coachgloria

also JLO with LL COOL J - ALL I HAVE with all coach signature bags near the end of the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeSJ2YdhG5k


----------



## ghall

wow!
i used to LOVE that song!!! lol!


----------



## momofgirls

ghall said:


> wow!
> i used to LOVE that song!!! lol!


I did too.
LL Cool J is so hot.


----------



## MistyCT

Talk about some memories right there! lol

I remember thinking that was THE coolest song and video EVER when it came out. I also, for some strange reason, remember wanting to know what lip gloss she had on because I adored it...What was I thinking????

lol


----------



## Twingles

mrodriquez2006 said:


> really want that scarf!!! OMG!!!


 

Me too!  Has anyone IDed the scarf yet?!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ no...i'm thinking i should post in the clothing thread


----------



## ghall

Does anyone watch big love? Nikki (chloe sevigney) is alway wearing a coach bag and in the second or third episode she comes in with a coach shopping bag.


----------



## Twingles

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^^ no...i'm thinking i should post in the clothing thread


 

Good idea.....please let us know if someone ids it!!  I'd love it!


----------



## violet8

Carey Mulligan on Money Never Sleeps 
It looks like she could be wearing the Cambridge Zip Top Tote
http://thefilmstage.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Wall_Street-_Money_Never_Sleeps_9.jpg


----------



## shezarealgem

coachgloria said:


> snooki from JERSERY SHORE
> 
> with her coach Heritage stripe factory bag


 

she thinks that MMF bag is the ****! LOL


----------



## coachgloria

shezarealgem said:


> she thinks that MMF bag is the ****! LOL


 
okay...what does MMF mean? LMAO i tried searching the definition but seems like eveyrone knows what it means and is not explaingingl.lmao im such a noob. and all thoes FMGARHOAHASKDHJA meanings. thanks =D


----------



## dawnqueenb69

coachgloria said:


> okay...what does MMF mean? LMAO i tried searching the definition but seems like eveyrone knows what it means and is not explaingingl.lmao im such a noob. and all thoes FMGARHOAHASKDHJA meanings. thanks =D


 *Made For Factory.*


----------



## just1morebag

violet8 said:


> Carey Mulligan on Money Never Sleeps
> It looks like she could be wearing the Cambridge Zip Top Tote
> http://thefilmstage.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Wall_Street-_Money_Never_Sleeps_9.jpg



yep thats what that is,,, thats my fav coach bag right now,,, maybe i need that  plum color too!! love it!!


----------



## peggle

ooops


----------



## peggle

i snagged these from my laptop watching Dollhouse on hulu 

Eliza Dushku is the producer of this show, she must love coach too

the actress here is Summer Glau-- playing the part of Bennett Halverson


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I saw a gray pat? or grey maggie on the last Desperate Housewives from Sunday when she was in the stripper place she was selling (Terri Hatcher)


----------



## HNLP

^^^^ I saw that too... I thought that was a maggie but wasn't 100% sure!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

peggle said:


> i snagged these from my laptop watching Dollhouse on hulu
> 
> Eliza Dushku is the producer of this show, she must love coach too
> 
> the actress here is Summer Glau-- playing the part of Bennett Halverson


Nice petrol? Lindsay HObo!


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> Nice petrol? Lindsay HObo!


looks like the gray color of the hamptons hobo. I'm really surprised they're using an "older" coach bag! Good taste!  (Though I prefer my petrol. )


----------



## coachgloria

CARRIE from the REALWORLD DC has a Bleeker Plum Patent Tote =D


----------



## Restore724

Did you see *Madison OpArt Shoulder bag *on Jay Leno?  Scroll over towards the end at 41:00 minutes.
http://www.thejaylenoshow.com/video/episodes/#vid=1199101/tin=2241/tout=2544


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Anna Paquin with a Large Leather Brooke


----------



## Tuptake2006

smoore said:


>


 
This bag is gorgeous! I love it! It looks like Michelle left the plastic loop that attaches the strap to the bag on!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

shezarealgem said:


> she thinks that MMF bag is the ****! LOL


 


:lolots: That is os funny shez I have been thinking the same thing she carries it every place...


----------



## alisbell

I think I saw a maggie on the new special K commerical.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eliza Dushku*


----------



## jelita78

^^ what bag is that?
the handle looks so different..


----------



## maxsmom

I think it's a bone claire?


----------



## BellestChele

I think it's the new Madison Hippie


----------



## maxsmom

^^ I think you're right!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Is that an Hermes scarf? Hard to tell... I know it's not coach... doesn't look like LV either.


----------



## Jul007ia

peggle said:


> i snagged these from my laptop watching Dollhouse on hulu
> 
> Eliza Dushku is the producer of this show, she must love coach too
> 
> the actress here is Summer Glau-- playing the part of Bennett Halverson



I saw this episode and I almost jumped up from my couch yelling, "THAT'S COACH!!!" Haha.  I want that bag so bad!  Haha, and every other Coach bag out there...


----------



## Jul007ia

I've never posted on this thread before so I'm sorry if I repeat any celeb. pictures.










Ryan Reynolds with a Hampton's Satchel.  Yummy


----------



## New2Coach

^I don't know which one is more gorgeous...Ryan or the Hampton's bag


----------



## ghall

i'm gonna go ahead and say ryan...


----------



## jelita78

ohhhhhhhhhh
i'd say ryan too..


----------



## ecj*waxy

ghall said:


> i'm gonna go ahead and say ryan...



Ditto!!!


----------



## muranogrl

Cheryl24 said:


> *Eliza Dushku*


 It's the new maddison hippie!  It looks so great as a shoulder bag.


----------



## alisbell

does anyone have a style number for this or any information on how I could purchase this?



Jul007ia said:


> I've never posted on this thread before so I'm sorry if I repeat any celeb. pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Reynolds with a Hampton's Satchel. Yummy


----------



## MrsPink82

Jul007ia said:


> I saw this episode and I almost jumped up from my couch yelling, "THAT'S COACH!!!" Haha. I want that bag so bad! Haha, and every other Coach bag out there...


 
What's the name of that bag?


----------



## MrsPink82

bunnymasseuse said:


> Nice petrol? Lindsay HObo!


 
oops, sorry!  Just saw then answer!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I don't think this is Lo's bag, but its funny to see a Coach Outlet shopping bag while Lo is in line at the airport...haha...


----------



## Maxie25

On Sunday night I was watching Celebrity Rehab Season 3 and Tom Sizemore's assistant was carrying a Legacy bag on her shoulder in Khaki Signature with Black leather trim.  I'm not sure if it was a Leigh, they showed it atleast twice but I couldn't quite tell what it was.


----------



## ozmodiar

Josh Duhamel in a Coach Quilted Down Racer jacket.


----------



## ghall

OMG!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

He's so hot.....*sigh*


----------



## muranogrl

ozmodiar said:


> Josh Duhamel in a Coach Quilted Down Racer jacket.


 
OMGAAAAAAAAWWWD!  He's so dreamy!  Lucky Fergie.


----------



## jelita78

oh he's soooo cute...
darnn fergie!


----------



## Tuptake2006

ozmodiar said:


> Josh Duhamel in a Coach Quilted Down Racer jacket.


 
Does he come _with _the jacket??


----------



## Doglover1610

Tuptake2006 said:


> Does he come _with _the jacket??



BAHAHAHA......if only eh Tuptake?


----------



## wis3ly

MrsPink82 said:


> oops, sorry! Just saw then answer!


 
It's actually called Hamptons Vintage Hobo..might be Gray or Petrol color..hard to tell.


----------



## Mrs_K

ozmodiar said:


> Josh Duhamel in a Coach Quilted Down Racer jacket.



grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kristinmcd

Hubba, hubba!


----------



## oopsididitagain

didn't that guy cheat on his wife?  I remember that was in the news.  now I don't like him.  lol  but he is cute, cuteness is skin deep sometimes.  Oh, I like his coach jacket a lot!


----------



## wis3ly

oopsididitagain said:


> didn't that guy cheat on his wife? I remember that was in the news. now I don't like him. lol but he is cute, cuteness is skin deep sometimes. Oh, I like his coach jacket a lot!


 
I think that was just a rumor. Both he and Fergie denied it I think.


----------



## jelita78

yeah... he was with me.. 
_(oh how i wish!!)_


----------



## oopsididitagain

wis3ly said:


> I think that was just a rumor. Both he and Fergie denied it I think.


Oh, okay, I knew I read it but I didn't read that update.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Not exactly a celebrity and Coach, but I just saw a commercial for Special K and I swear that the woman in a red dress, next to the huge windows overlooking the city, picked up a black leather Maggie (2nd generation/side pleats) and flung it over her shoulder.  If it wasn't Coach, it was an exact replica!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I noticed Juliet on Psych carrying what appears to be a Coach Maggie.. I found a shot on the website, and also took a screen shot


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I noticed Juliet on Psych carrying what appears to be a Coach Maggie.. I found a shot on the website, and also took a screen shot


 
Great catch... The bag looks great with her outfit..


----------



## mcoop13

I never noticed the Coach on Psych! Looks great with her!


----------



## luvshopping90

I was watching Psych with dh and noticed the maggie!  Of course, he couldn't believe that I was checking out her bag while watching the show.  LOL


----------



## luvshopping90

coachgloria said:


> snooki from JERSERY SHORE
> 
> with her coach Heritage stripe factory bag




I swear, she has carried this bag everywhere!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Last night Faatemah on Shear Genius had a Editorial Zoe in Camel.  Looked great!


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

Josh Duhamel  looks amazing in that jacket!


----------



## Jul007ia

ozmodiar said:


> Josh Duhamel in a Coach Quilted Down Racer jacket.



To hot for words


----------



## gabz

I just spotted small magenta Sabrina in the movie couples retreat


----------



## ghall

It also looked like a clay legacy garcia tote in the very beginning of the movie.


----------



## coachgloria

hehe it must be her favourite bag...i found another photo of snooki=)

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs233.snc3/22075_1333315126871_1050826694_1017869_1357742_n.jpg


----------



## RilCruz76

Yessss!! I saw that too!! Makes me want one now!! lol Yummy legacy leather!! 



ghall said:


> It also looked like a clay legacy garcia tote in the very beginning of the movie.


----------



## shezarealgem

Braided XL zoe on Shear Genius


----------



## CoachGirl12

Maria Menounos carrying the leather dome satchel in grey


----------



## ghall

^^^ thats a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## blue gatorade

Did anybody see Sunday's episode of Brothers & Sisters? i think Kitty's campaign manager had a gray Kristin colorblock flap (sorry, I don't know the exact name).


----------



## nutrihuney

Photo by Fernando Carvajal/BuzzFoto.com

Rebecca Romijn with Cambridge Hobo


----------



## CoachGirl12

nutrihuney said:


> Photo by Fernando Carvajal/BuzzFoto.com
> 
> Rebecca Romijn with Cambridge Hobo


Wow, is that bag ever gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## lkooyman1

blue gatorade said:


> Did anybody see Sunday's episode of Brothers & Sisters? i think Kitty's campaign manager had a gray Kristin colorblock flap (sorry, I don't know the exact name).


 
I noticed it too. 
And one of the figure skating coaches had a lt. beige Sabrina last nite.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

]I just this picture in People Dakota Fanning with a Coach Coat.


----------



## ghall

nutrihuney said:


> Photo by Fernando Carvajal/BuzzFoto.com
> 
> Rebecca Romijn with Cambridge Hobo


I had the chance to get this bag!!! Is beautifil but too stuctured fkr a hobo imo.


----------



## sissabelle

Not a celebrity, but someone was carrying a Parker satchel in sand on House Hunters tonight.


----------



## jennalovesbags

^Use the Authenticate thread.


----------



## Charlie

Not a celebrity but I see a Zoe and perhaps a Madison too?


----------



## Forsyte

Cheryl24 said:


> *Anne Hathaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anne Hathaway looks so awesome here! Love the skinny jeans!


----------



## Calico

I dont think those jeans are too flattering on her... :s
They make her legs look stumpy and combined with the sandals make her feet look big.

LUV the bag tho!!!


----------



## superstar

gabz said:


> I just spotted small magenta Sabrina in the movie couples retreat


 

I noticed that too.


----------



## Restore724

Gotta love ZOE hanging on the chair!




Charlie said:


> Not a celebrity but I see a Zoe and perhaps a Madison too?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Charlie said:


> Not a celebrity but I see a Zoe and perhaps a Madison too?


Which of the Madison's has the metal feet on the bottom? Cause that one does in the pic...


----------



## jelita78

all the sabrina does..
it's metal feet on the bottom strap..


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I think Anne Hathaway looks very California chic & put together.*


----------



## Italiahaircolor

Tiger Woods mistress Jamie Jungers was spotted (by me) escaping the press using a Poppy Sequin Spotlight in silver today...I can't find a picture--but I saw it on E! News.


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

LaEscritora said:


> Snooki from Jersey Shore with a Coach bag.



hah snookie carries that bag everywhere! 
i can't help but like her though.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Mila Kunis*


----------



## ghall

i love mila kunis... she makes me wanna be a gorgeous russian girl! LOL

hi Cheryl! i didn't know you hung out over here! LOL!
is that a large camel patent sabrina?
i have one and her's looks so dark!.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Hey ghall!  I usually only visit this thread when I can't resist posting a good Coach-celeb pic!  Besides, I love Mila Kunis too!


----------



## Bradysmum

Calico said:


> I dont think those jeans are too flattering on her... :s
> They make her legs look stumpy and combined with the sandals make her feet look big.
> 
> LUV the bag tho!!!


 
I completely agree.


----------



## muranogrl

Bradysmum said:


> I completely agree.


 I agree too.  Those jeans are NOT flattering at all on her.


----------



## AlyssaP22

Amy Adams carrying the Sydney Embossed Exotic Shoulder Flap in Pearl


----------



## Calico

Wow that is HUMONGOUS!!!

Very business-y looking...


----------



## ozmodiar

Coach started a flickr account and put a bunch of celeb pix in their stream. 


Sophia Bush - Parker Hippie






Jessica Stroup - Madison Julianne






Blake Lively - Ali pouch






Cameron Diaz - Ali large hobo






Eva Longoria - Kristin tote


----------



## ozmodiar

Haylie Duff - Poppy Pocket Spotlight






Michelle Trachtenberg - Poppy Pocket Spotlight






Michelle wearing her Poppy Bee Earrings






Michelle wearing her Poppy Stone Chandelier Earrings


----------



## ozmodiar

These are all Sage Boots:


Michelle Trachtenberg in gray






Halle Berry in black






Maria Menounos in gray







Emmy Rossum wearing Stefanie Sandals






Emmy wearing Karolina sandals


----------



## ozmodiar

Eliza Dushku - Cambridge Zip Top Tote in bronze












Gabrielle Union - Amanda Sequin Clutch






Ali Larter - Cambridge Hobo in plum






Amanda Seifried - Kristin Zip Top Tote in plum






Kat Denning - Kristin Zip Top Tote in plum


----------



## ozmodiar

Naomi Watts - Sailor Stripe Sweater






Rachel Bilson - 3 Button Gloves






Dakota Fanning - Down Moto Jacket






Jessica Alba - Belted Wool Monika Hat in ink






Olivia Munn - Maxine Sunglasses in purple


----------



## ozmodiar

Josh Duhamel wearing the Men's Striped Gauze Scarf in gray and holding the Quilted Down Racer






Ryan Reynolds - Cabin Bag in British Tan






And another pic of Courtney Cox in Cougar Town with the Madison Carryall in bone


----------



## blah956

thanks for the pics!


----------



## muranogrl

Great pics!


----------



## Bradysmum

No pics, but Michelle Trachenberg was carrying a black sabrina on Mercy last night.  I could tell by the handles and hardware on the handles!  I asked my husband if that was sad, he said no, but you might want to get a new hobby!


----------



## mayhurst

^^:lolots:


----------



## Robicslady

Saw that, too!  (Great show, huh?)


----------



## chantal1922

Sandra Bullock with a Coach shopping bag. I wonder what she bought.


----------



## mayhurst

^^Guess she needed a little "Coach therapy" like some of us do from time to time.  Although, no amount of Coach would make up for what that jerk did to her.  Nice, down-to-earth woman...sorry she is going through that mess so publicly.  I, too, would love to see what's in the bag.


----------



## Robicslady

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Champloo80

mayhurst said:


> ^^Guess she needed a little "Coach therapy" like some of us do from time to time.  Although, no amount of Coach would make up for what that jerk did to her.  Nice, down-to-earth woman...sorry she is going through that mess so publicly.  I, too, would love to see what's in the bag.


Exactly, plus she goes to Express!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

mayhurst said:


> ^^Guess she needed a little "Coach therapy" like some of us do from time to time.  Although, no amount of Coach would make up for what that jerk did to her.  Nice, down-to-earth woman...sorry she is going through that mess so publicly.  I, too, would love to see what's in the bag.




Hey, I started thinking that maybe that is an older pic. of Sandy because they've been giving out the legacy stripe shopping bags for a while now, no?   

And yes, Mayhurst- she really is down-to-earth (she went to my HS, a few years ahead of me- and always seemed to be a sweetheart!)


----------



## adeener

Halle Berry

What's the name of this bag? I couldn't find it on the Coach website... Sorry if this has been asked before, I'm a Coach newbie.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

adeener said:


> Halle Berry
> 
> What's the name of this bag? I couldn't find it on the Coach website... Sorry if this has been asked before, I'm a Coach newbie.








Looks like XL Parchment? ZOe to me


----------



## ozmodiar

Yes, Leather Braided Editorial Zoe. It was released in 2008.


----------



## adeener

thanks ozmodiar!!!



ozmodiar said:


> Yes, Leather Braided Editorial Zoe. It was released in 2008.


----------



## Doglover1610

On MTV's "True Life - I'm Having Twins", one of the moms-to-be (Lauren) was carrying the smaller version (top handle pouch I think) of the Hamptons Signature Zebra Tote, seen in page 2 of this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/i-hate-being-responsible-546973.html


----------



## lilitaly

Another one of Amy Adams with the Exotic Sydney. This was in Star Magazine sorry for the crappy photo took it on my iPhone.


----------



## 19yearslater

That picture of Kat really makes me want that Kristin zip top tote and I can't find the leather version anywhere online. I think I missed the train on this one.


----------



## Jul007ia

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/...current=100415M6_GIANCOLA_B-GR_04-407x600.jpg
Another Jersey Shore girl with a Coach.  I don't watch the show enough to know her name, haha.


----------



## wis3ly

Camilla Belle w/ White Gracie Satchel


----------



## burgandy05

wis3ly said:


> Camilla Belle w/ White Gracie Satchel



Anyone know what kind of bracelet is on her right hand - the colorful one?


----------



## ozmodiar

It looks like a cloth wristband. She's also wearing a plastic one. Is she at Coachella in those pics? They could be the festival and VIP wristbands.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Yes, those are from Coachella and I think the multicolored wristband is for the Festival, not an actual bracelet.  It looks the same as Scott Speedman's in this picture (from Coachella):

http://www.laineygossip.com/pics/speedman coachella 19apr10 10.jpg


----------



## i<3handbags

Isla Fisher wearing Coach shoes.


----------



## blah956

i love isla!


----------



## burgandy05

KaliDaisy said:


> Yes, those are from Coachella and I think the multicolored wristband is for the Festival, not an actual bracelet.  It looks the same as Scott Speedman's in this picture (from Coachella):
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/pics/speedman coachella 19apr10 10.jpg






			
				Osmodiar said:
			
		

> It looks like a cloth wristband. She's also wearing a plastic one. Is  she at Coachella in those pics? They could be the festival and VIP  wristbands.



Thank you gals! Sad that I picked out a festival VIP wristband.  I did try to google before asking and found that she has worn one of these before: brazilets


----------



## mrose75

Laura Wright (Carly on GH) just posted this pic on Twitter. She's so cute!


----------



## Doglover1610

mrose75 said:


> Laura Wright (Carly on GH) just posted this pic on Twitter. She's so cute!



Is that a chocolate brown Tribeca I spy?


----------



## CoachGirl12

i<3handbags said:


> Isla Fisher wearing Coach shoes.


Love it! Isla is seriously adorable!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I love Isla's strawberry blonde hair.  I don't even know who she is but her hair color is just gorgeous.


----------



## wis3ly

oopsididitagain said:


> I love Isla's strawberry blonde hair.  I don't even know who she is but her hair color is just gorgeous.



I thought she's a red head? She's married to Sacha Cohen (Borat), and she was in Wedding Crashers and Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## blah956

wis3ly said:


> I thought she's a red head? She's married to Sacha Cohen (Borat), and she was in Wedding Crashers and Confessions of a Shopaholic



strawberry blonde is a red head color


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Uh-huh.  That's right!


----------



## peggle

i love her hair and I want those shoes,,,,,,,, OMG, so cool



i<3handbags said:


> Isla Fisher wearing Coach shoes.


----------



## wis3ly

blah956 said:


> strawberry blonde is a red head color



I thought you could still see the blonde in strawberry blonde..all I see is red in that pic...


----------



## wis3ly

also a lot websites/magazines call her redhead..so...

http://flisted.com/61723/redhead-dream-isla-fisher-does-allure-magazine/


----------



## oopsididitagain

Okay maybe her hair is red.


----------



## blah956

wow are we really debating this a days after the comment was made?


----------



## newcoachlover

i<3handbags said:


> Isla Fisher wearing Coach shoes.


 Her hair looks so soft and shiny!


----------



## kkroxybee

I think she is a red head. My sister is strawberry blonde and she is blonde with red tones.


----------



## Somie

I love this post.  I like knowing that celebrities like Coach just as much as I do. Coach is the only designer bag I can afford, and like to spend money on.


----------



## clb1968

kkroxybee said:


> I think she is a red head. My sister is strawberry blonde and she is blonde with red tones.



Yep that is red, I am strawberry blonde, so blonde with red tones, like your sister. Reminds me the gray is starting to show again, need to get mine colored again,LOL


----------



## clb1968

I am watching Days of Our Lives, I am 99% certain that Sami is carrying a Coach Poppy Amethyst Patent Glam tote .


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I saw Desperate Housewives last night and I swear there was a grey maggie on Terri Hatcher's arm...


----------



## pinkie1205

coachgloria said:


> hehe it must be her favourite bag...i found another photo of snooki=)
> 
> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs233.snc3/22075_1333315126871_1050826694_1017869_1357742_n.jpg



Sorry the post I quoted is kinda old...


I almost bought that bag at the outlet in black.  They had it there around Christmas and still had it when I went at the beginning of April.

I kinda think it looks cheap in person....


----------



## chrislewis91104

I thought the same thing on Desperate Housewives.  Kept trying to get a better look at it to no avail.


----------



## Elle oh Elle

It's a Maggie. Susan (Teri Hatcher) has been using it since right after Karl died. I first noticed it in episode 12, "You Gotta Get a Gimmick."


----------



## tabithasunshine

I saw the gray Maggie also on (Susan) Teri Hatcher. Love Desperate Housewives!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Elle oh Elle said:


> It's a Maggie. Susan (Teri Hatcher) has been using it since right after Karl died. I first noticed it in episode 12, "You Gotta Get a Gimmick."



I *thought* I saw her wearing a Maggie when she went to visit Karl's strip club...it was a Maggie!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

KaliDaisy said:


> I *thought* I saw her wearing a Maggie when she went to visit Karl's strip club...it was a Maggie!



i think it's the lilac pilot maggie. ive been trying to hunt one of these down its my hg, so seeing her with it... omg i almost died lol


----------



## mlsephoralover

clb1968 said:


> I am watching Days of Our Lives, I am 99% certain that Sami is carrying a Coach Poppy Amethyst Patent Glam tote .


Yes I thought so too. =)


----------



## ozmodiar

Camilla Belle with a Poppy Spotlight.





Isla Fisher with a Kira.


----------



## wis3ly

ozmodiar said:


> Camilla Belle with a Poppy Spotlight.



I love Camilla Belle's outfits!


----------



## neatrivers

pinkie1205 said:


> Sorry the post I quoted is kinda old...
> 
> 
> I almost bought that bag at the outlet in black.  They had it there around Christmas and still had it when I went at the beginning of April.
> 
> I kinda think it looks cheap in person....




I bought the same bag as Snooki and I have gotten tons of compliments. It holds a ton, and I like it as far as a factory bag. I am going to get the black one as well if they have it when I return to the outlet. Dooney did a coated canvas bag as well. Both the Coach and the Dooney are very light to carry and lots of fun. I like the shape and I intend to get the LV when I get my doctorate. Truth be told, with the Snooki bag, I got the shape and look for less than $120. Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## pinkie1205

I don't like the stripe down the front.  Even my 9 year old niece said it looked cheap.  To each their own


----------



## neatrivers

pinkie1205 said:


> I don't like the stripe down the front.  Even my 9 year old niece said it looked cheap.  To each their own




Exactly. I think the stripe down the front is a nod to the Gucci block colors of the red/green found on some Gucci items.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Courteney Cox had a Garnet on her shoulder on Cougar Town tonight!


----------



## neatrivers

The vet on Real Housewives of New York had a black leather Sabrina with silver hardware when she made a house call to Jill Zaran's.


----------



## Toto too

KaliDaisy said:


> Courteney Cox had a Garnet on her shoulder on Cougar Town tonight!


 
I saw that too!  Pretty!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlize Theron w/the Sydney Leather Shoulder Flap in Black


----------



## thuynh

CoachGirl12 said:


> Charlize Theron w/the Sydney Leather Shoulder Flap in Black


 
aw man, somehow I can't see Charlize and her bag


----------



## thuynh

thuynh said:


> aw man, somehow I can't see Charlize and her bag



Ignore me, I can see it now, my CPU at work must've blocked the pic.

The bag looks beautiful!


----------



## jaclyns512

COACH ADDICT said:


> ]I just this picture in People Dakota Fanning with a Coach Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033119
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033120





Kristen Stewart looks grossss in that pic. 
lol.


----------



## muranogrl

^^  Wow, you're right she does


----------



## jaclyns512

she usually looks good, and has unique style.
but in that pic she kinda looks like a hobo.

not in the good way. lol.


----------



## katev

I grabbed these pics off of the "spotted" page on the Coach web site for this thread.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Looks like Evangeline Lilly is wearing the new XL Julia.


----------



## livie1205

just saw a pic on TMZ of tiger woods wife and she is wearing the same coach sunglasses I just got...same color black.


----------



## thuynh

XL Juila looks awesome now that I see a celebrity wearing it! My next bag...


----------



## rdelrigo

I really don't intend for this to come across as snarky but do you really like a bag better just because a celeb is wearing it? Were you being sarcastic? I like a bag or hate a bag or article of clothing or anything else based on what I think, not what some famous thinks or wears. Celebrity pics or ads do not influence me at all and, quite frankly, I could care less what a celeb likes or wears. We are all individuals and our own opinions are just as valid and have just as much weight as any celeb. Just my own .02. Don't get me started on celeb perfume.


----------



## jelita78

darn that Evangeline Lilly looks stunning!


----------



## Coach-Obsessed

rdelrigo said:


> I really don't intend for this to come across as snarky but do you really like a bag better just because a celeb is wearing it? Were you being sarcastic? I like a bag or hate a bag or article of clothing or anything else based on what I think, not what some famous thinks or wears. Celebrity pics or ads do not influence me at all and, quite frankly, I could care less what a celeb likes or wears. We are all individuals and our own opinions are just as valid and have just as much weight as any celeb. Just my own .02. Don't get me started on celeb perfume.



Most perfume with a celebrity's name all over it stinks, literally, IMO 

My all-time favorite is definitely Armani Diamonds!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Coach-Obsessed said:


> Most perfume with a celebrity's name all over it stinks, literally, IMO
> 
> My all-time favorite is definitely Armani Diamonds!



LOL to funny. My husband and I have a joke about this " if this is what she/he smells like, they really stink" lol. 

But my favorite perfume is Jessica Simpsons fancy and fancy love. They smell amazing for a celeb perfume.


----------



## jelita78

BagloverBurr said:


> But my favorite perfume is Jessica Simpsons fancy and fancy love. They smell amazing for a celeb perfume.


omg! i can't believe it!
i thought i'm the only one liking it!
love the smell !


----------



## Realtor by day

jaclyns512 said:


> Kristen Stewart looks grossss in that pic.
> lol.


 
She looks MEAN, too.


----------



## nutrihuney

January Jones of Mad Men with an Embossed Exotic Kristin Tote


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

I think that might be the hobo, actually, with the side pocket and drawstring.


----------



## nutrihuney

greenpixie said:


> ^^^
> 
> I think that might be the hobo, actually, with the side pocket and drawstring.



i think the tote is twisted so it looks like the front pocket is on the side.  Does the hobo have the drawstrings on the side?  I cant find a photo on the coach.com website.


----------



## nutrihuney

nutrihuney said:


> i think the tote is twisted so it looks like the front pocket is on the side.  Does the hobo have the drawstrings on the side?  I cant find a photo on the coach.com website.



just coming back to say greenpixie was correct - it is the hobo.  popsugar had better photos.


----------



## wis3ly

Torrey DeVitto with a Madison Black swing pack

Paul Wesley


----------



## pinkie1205

Realtor by day said:


> She looks MEAN, too.




I think Kristen Stewart looks like a "hobo" a lot of the time.  IMO she has a VERY casual style (like I do)...but I think she shines up really well...LOL

Has anyone seen this?
http://www.twilightblog.net/2010/04/coach-bag-designed-by-kristen-stewart.html


----------



## September24

No pic but on last nights episode of "Tori and Dean" Tori's firnd Brandi had the large light blue leather spotlight. Funny, I just returned that same bag to the outlet about 2 hours prior.


----------



## mayhurst

I was just looking up ideas for dog names for the golden/lab puppy we're getting and noticed that Sandra Bullock has a dog named "Poppy" (I assume it's true since others on the list are correct).  This just struck me as ironic since she's been shown on this thread with her Coach bags and even had a "Favorites" section on the Coach website.  Probably coincidental, but who knows.


----------



## muranogrl

My black pugs name is Poppy


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I named my Bearded Dragon Poppy...And yes, she is named after the Coach Poppy!!!!!*


----------



## Loulou2328

rdelrigo said:


> I really don't intend for this to come across as snarky but do you really like a bag better just because a celeb is wearing it? Were you being sarcastic? I like a bag or hate a bag or article of clothing or anything else based on what I think, not what some famous thinks or wears. Celebrity pics or ads do not influence me at all and, quite frankly, I could care less what a celeb likes or wears. We are all individuals and our own opinions are just as valid and have just as much weight as any celeb. Just my own .02. Don't get me started on celeb perfume.





Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I think she meant she didn't see how great it looked until she said someone wearing it - which I agree, in my mind I thought the XL would be HUGE but I saw the pic of E.L. carrying it and it doesn't look as big as I thought and actually looks like a nice bag. Even though I do not follow celebrity trends or NEED what so and so has - I buy what I like and that's it - I think A LOT of people buy what celebrities wear. Maybe not so much because celebrities have it but because they see how great it looks on. If anyone is to blame for our culture being celebrity obsessed, it is the media and all those magazines that usually aren't even true. If people stopped buying the magazines and stopped caring about celebrities, they wouldn't be as important as they are. I do understand what you are saying though - about how annoying this obsession with celebrity culture is - I think it's pretty crazy that society would want to idolize people who become famous through reality TV without ever having talent or doing something good for the world - but that's just my opinion.


----------



## mayhurst

Why the attitude on this thread??  I wish people who want to post a negative comment would just ignore this thread, which just seems to be for fun anyway.  While I'm not influenced by the celeb pix, it's fun to seem them carrying Coach.


----------



## momtok

dawnqueen wrote:
> I named my Bearded Dragon Poppy

Hee hee, now that is wild.     We actually have a red-bellied parrot (nick)named Poppy, but it has nothing to do with Coach.  He's really "Paparadscha", "Poppy" for short.  His brother is "Rubicon", "Ruby" for short.


edited to add:  but I do like Bullock's choice in a bag.  The Poppy line shouts 'young energy' to me, and I think that describes her too (regardless of what her actual age may be).


----------



## StupidLamb

mayhurst said:


> Why the attitude on this thread??  I wish people who want to post a negative comment would just ignore this thread, which just seems to be for fun anyway.  While I'm not influenced by the celeb pix, it's fun to seem them carrying Coach.




I agree what's wrong with getting a kick out of seeing one of your favorite celebs carrying the same bag as you or a bag you love? Has nothing to do with being influenced.


----------



## Conchenn

mayhurst said:


> Why the attitude on this thread?? I wish people who want to post a negative comment would just ignore this thread, which just seems to be for fun anyway. While I'm not influenced by the celeb pix, it's fun to seem them carrying Coach.


 
I must have missed the negativity <.<  I think rdelrigo stated his/her opinion respectfully without being negative or having an attitude.  

Back to topic:  I think Torrey needs a bigger bag, that swingpack is stuffed!


----------



## muranogrl

Sophia Bush with a leapord Brooke. I don't remember this brooke?


----------



## fadedtears

^ oooo. so pretty. i love the straps.


----------



## ecj*waxy

muranogrl said:


> Sophia Bush with a leapord Brooke. I don't remember this brooke?



It came out with the first round of Brookes.  Isn't it Beautiful!?!  I really wanted it, but $1400 (I think that was the price) was a bit out of my price range.


----------



## SafronAngel

I love sophia and brooke! They are both so pretty!!


----------



## jelita78

yeah, what a coincidence!
sophia bush (named brooke in onetreehill) and with a coach brooke..
she's gorgeous..
i love her styles very much!


----------



## ghall

muranogrl said:


> Sophia Bush with a leapord Brooke. I don't remember this brooke?


 
OMG! haven't bought coach in a while but MAN i want.. NEED this bag!


----------



## wildcherry21

ecj*waxy said:


> It came out with the first round of Brookes.  Isn't it Beautiful!?!  I really wanted it, but $1400 (I think that was the price) was a bit out of my price range.



Yeah why is it so expensive? What material is it made out of?

I love it on Sophia though!


----------



## ecj*waxy

wildcherry21 said:


> Yeah why is it so expensive? What material is it made out of?
> 
> I love it on Sophia though!



Coach calls it the Ocelot Hair Calf Brooke (I always thought that sounded funny...that it should be called Calf Hair).  I guess it is more expensive than leather.  I know Coach has done other bags in the same material that were on the spendy side.


----------



## wildcherry21

Oh I see, still I would have been content with it being made out of affordable leather


----------



## superstar

I love Isla Fisher's green Kira.


----------



## giagnm

I have a question, does Coach let celebs have their bags for free or are they actually purchasing them?  I only ask because I know some companies do that in order to get their products more exposure, not that Coach needs it.


----------



## BagloverBurr

haha I wouldnt say Coach needs to. But who knows, it makes me so SICK how much stuff they get for free. ugh


----------



## pinkie1205

BagloverBurr said:


> haha I wouldnt say Coach needs to. But who knows, it makes me so SICK how much stuff they get for free. ugh



LOL I'm reading a young adult book (I'm assuming it's for younger readers because it's not very complex) about a girl who is a celebrity and she's just trying to be a normal person.  She mentions all the stuff that she gets for free...it makes me sick too


----------



## thuynh

I'm sure celebs gets free stuff all the time, even bloggers get them for free!


----------



## wildcherry21

giagnm said:


> I have a question, does Coach let celebs have their bags for free or are they actually purchasing them?  I only ask because I know some companies do that in order to get their products more exposure, not that Coach needs it.



Yes, most celebs actually do get them for free. On the top of my head I know that Mandy Moore and Sophia Bush do!


----------



## peggle

another look at the kristin exotic hobo with january jones as posted on FB Coach


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Minka Kelly with a gray Maggie

Does this look like the Large Maggie or the XL to you gals? I am thinking it is the large.
http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/1...x=6&bfm_page=0


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Minka Kelly with a gray Maggie
> 
> Does this look like the Large Maggie or the XL to you gals? I am thinking it is the large.
> http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/1...x=6&bfm_page=0



Oops! 
http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/10/minka-kellys-invisible-popcicl.php?bfm_index=6&bfm_page=0


----------



## In LVoe with LV

nutrihuney said:


> January Jones of Mad Men with an Embossed Exotic Kristin Tote


 I Really Love This Bag!!


----------



## In LVoe with LV

KaliDaisy said:


> Looks like Evangeline Lilly is wearing the new XL Julia.


I LOVE THIS WHITE BAG!! and yes EVANGELINE LILLY always looks great!


----------



## In LVoe with LV

ozmodiar said:


> Camilla Belle with a Poppy Spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isla Fisher with a Kira.


 This KIRA bag is AWESOME!!


----------



## In LVoe with LV

bunnymasseuse said:


> Looks like XL Parchment? ZOe to me


OMG What a Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## In LVoe with LV

ozmodiar said:


> Josh Duhamel wearing the Men's Striped Gauze Scarf in gray and holding the Quilted Down Racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Reynolds - Cabin Bag in British Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pic of Courtney Cox in Cougar Town with the Madison Carryall in bone


 I really like this white coach purse ...Super Classy!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

even though pregnancy creeps me out, Isla is so cute with her baby bump!


----------



## scsunnyd

In LVoe with LV said:


> I Really Love This Bag!!



That's the bag I bought online, and they have since notified me that it is out of stock.  They are checking the stores, so fingers crossed that I get it!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Minka Kelly with a gray Maggie
> 
> Does this look like the Large Maggie or the XL to you gals? I am thinking it is the large.
> http://bauergriffinonline.com/2009/1...x=6&bfm_page=0



that one looks like the XL. Camille Belle was wearing one too.

im lovin isla fisher's gorgeous green kira and baby bump =]


----------



## Chineka

Love the pictures in this thread.


----------



## thuynh

beautiful kiras!


----------



## klb4556

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Anna Paquin with a Large Leather Brooke




what color is that? is that plum or black? if it was plum I think it'd be more obvious but if it's black, it's sure got a purple tint


----------



## scsunnyd

klb4556 said:


> what color is that? is that plum or black? if it was plum I think it'd be more obvious but if it's black, it's sure got a purple tint



Pretty sure it's black.


----------



## klb4556

scsunnyd said:


> Pretty sure it's black.



thanks for answering!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

its actually definitely eggplant i just blew up the pic on my mac and it has gold hardware and its definitely purple. i bumped up the saturation too and its purple.


----------



## klb4556

REALLY!?!?! wow..... it's definitely not obvious...


----------



## walk-unafraid

The eggplant leather of the Brooke is such a beautiful, rich, dark color!  I love mine!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

yea the eggplant and espresso were really dark irl. dark but gorgeous =]


----------



## burgandy05

Amy Adams & Sydney


----------



## trucoachaddict

Jada Pinkette-Smith had on a Mahoghany (???) Large leather Brooke on her show Hawthorne Tuesday. It looked great on her!


----------



## pureplatinum

love the kira!


----------



## CashmereFiend

LOVE Amy Adams with her Sydney! Thanks for posting! (all the pics here are great)


----------



## lkooyman1

Virginia Madsen used a perwinkle Audrey on "Scoundrels" tonight. Then her daughter on the show had a black Poppy spotlight in the very next scene!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Did anyone watch Entourage tonight?  I swear Maria Menounos was using a Coach but I have no idea what the style is...anyone recognize this bag?  Sorry for the bad quality, I have an old TV.


----------



## ecj*waxy

*KaliDaisy*, it's a White Sydney Domed Leather Satchel.


----------



## KaliDaisy

^^Thank you!  I thought it looked familiar   It was actually mushroom colored LOL  My TV is so awful!


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^You're welcome!  Ha Ha...well, Coach _did_ make a Mushroom color in the Parker line.


----------



## lkooyman1

HBO must love Coach just like us! Jessica ( Anne Heche) on HUNG always wears Coach. The last 2 episodes she has used a HS tote.


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Salma Hayek has some suitcases and luggage in "Grown Ups" Ill see if I can find a picture!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^ I noticed that too 
Also the nanny had a huge coach tote as well in one of the scenes


----------



## ecj*waxy

Did anyone watch the new series...Covert Affairs on USA last night?  In the scene where Piper Perabo returns to the hotel, she's carrying a Madison Patent Tote in Antique Gold.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3103614...6~6010119~6020236?origin=category&pbo=3103614

^^That's the bag.^^  

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/covertaffairs/video/fullep/

^^It's about a third of the way through the episode.^^


----------



## Chineka

Not celebrity, but on last nights episode of House Hunters a woman was wearing a black signature Zoe.


----------



## LadyLibra

KaliDaisy said:


> Did anyone watch Entourage tonight?  I swear Maria Menounos was using a Coach but I have no idea what the style is...anyone recognize this bag?  Sorry for the bad quality, I have an old TV.



I watched this episode in HD.  I owned this bag in Purple and spotted it right away.  Maria was carrying the Sydney Leather Dome Satchel in Grey with Silver Hardware.  The Sydney Leather Dome Satchel in White has Gold Hardware.


----------



## ecj*waxy

LadyLibra said:


> I watched this episode in HD.  I owned this bag in Purple and spotted it right away.  Maria was carrying the Sydney Leather Dome Satchel in Grey with Silver Hardware.  The Sydney Leather Dome Satchel in White has Gold Hardware.



Oops...I thought it was the white one.  I forgot that it came in grey.


----------



## angphoenix032

muranogrl said:


> Sophia Bush with a leapord Brooke. I don't remember this brooke?


 
Yes this is the Brooke Ocelot bag it was made out of haircalf just like the zebra one that was released a month or so after.  The ocelot first came out in for the september 2009 floorset.  Only a 100 were made...they are extremely rare!  (I believe the retail was $1400) There was also a wristlet and I believe a clutch that were made too.  Oh! and don't forget about the poppy randy flats that match this bag exactly and are haircalf too : )  I own them and love em!  My favorite of the haircalf Brookes would have to be the zebra clutch. It is beautiful and large enough to be practical too.  I have seen it twice irl and loved it!... hope this info helps


----------



## momtok

O.M.G. 
I think I actually found a Coach sighting, and in the absolute *last* place I expected.

I'm a Brit-phile, with one of my all-time favorite shows being BBC's Jonathan Creek (but only the Maddie/Caroline Quentin years --- I'm a die-hard JonathanMaddie "shipper"  ).   I only started learning about Coach a year or so ago, so imagine my shock when I popped in my Creek DVDs, to find that Maddie/Caroline Quentin spent the entire first season carrying around a big, black leather Coach bag, complete with the tell-tale Coach tag swinging everywhere.

I did some screen grabs, two of which show the tag as well (pics 1 and 3).  This first season was filmed in 1996 I believe, so I'm guessing it's a 'classic' black leather bucket tote?  Maybe something like style 9085?

(Guess it's time to pull out my season two DVDs as well.  )
(Pics are from "Wrestler's Tomb" and "Jack in the Box" episodes.)


----------



## Hyacinth

momtok said:


> O.M.G.
> I think I actually found a Coach sighting, and in the absolute *last* place I expected.
> 
> I'm a Brit-phile, with one of my all-time favorite shows being BBC's Jonathan Creek (but only the Maddie/Caroline Quentin years --- I'm a die-hard JonathanMaddie "shipper"  ).   I only started learning about Coach a year or so ago, so imagine my shock when I popped in my Creek DVDs, to find that Maddie/Caroline Quentin spent the entire first season carrying around a big, black leather Coach bag, complete with the tell-tale Coach tag swinging everywhere.
> 
> I did some screen grabs, two of which show the tag as well (pics 1 and 3).  This first season was filmed in 1996 I believe, so I'm guessing it's a 'classic' black leather bucket tote?  Maybe something like style 9085?
> 
> (Guess it's time to pull out my season two DVDs as well.  )
> (Pics are from "Wrestler's Tomb" and "Jack in the Box" episodes.)



I think you're right, it looks like a Duffle Sac.

Maddie always was a bright gal with good taste.


----------



## momtok

Hyacinth said:


> I think you're right, it looks like a Duffle Sac.
> 
> Maddie always was a bright gal with good taste.


 
I wonder if it was Quentin's own bag?  I know Jonathan's duffle coat was actually Davies'.
Anyway, I'm half-way through season 2 and she's still using that exact same one.

And yeah, Maddie's the Queen.  
MaddieJonathan = 

(And now of course I'll have to find a bag like that for myself.  Smaller though ... hers is huge.  Just call me Easily Influenced.  )


----------



## anglarry04

that is a duffle sac...i have one..got it in 98. it is soo nice


----------



## momtok

anglarry04 said:


> that is a duffle sac...i have one..got it in 98. it is soo nice


 
Thanks for the confirmation.    (And thanks for serving in the Air Force.  By coincidence, just this very evening, my husband began free-tutoring a friend's son whose ultimate goal is the Air Force Academy and engineering.)

I'm also starting to think more and more that this was Quentin's actual bag, because we're up to season three and she's still carrying the same thing.  (It also doesn't make much sense as a prop purchased for the character --- Maddie's always complaining about being a starving journalist, especially at the beginning.)


----------



## CashmereFiend

ecj*waxy said:


> Did anyone watch the new series...Covert Affairs on USA last night? In the scene where Piper Perabo returns to the hotel, she's carrying a Madison Patent Tote in Antique Gold.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3103614...6~6010119~6020236?origin=category&pbo=3103614
> 
> ^^That's the bag.^^
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/series/covertaffairs/video/fullep/
> 
> ^^It's about a third of the way through the episode.^^


 
I saw this episode! And the part where she was carrying the Tribecca tote, she was dressed up and pretending to be a call girl!  wanted to be like WTF?!!!    That Tribecca is a classy bag! Classy! Why would an FBI agent (or CIA or whatever agency she's meant to represent) pretending to be a call girl wear that bag?!   

Then again, she was also wearing Louboutins... so maybe she was supposed to be a super classy call girl? I guess, given the combination of Loubies with the Tribecca, maybe I can forgive _Covert Affairs_ ...


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^Ha ha...I think you're right...she was playing a high class call girl.  I thought that it looked like a Tribecca Tote, but on the Nordstrom and Macy's websites, they call it the Madison Patent Tote...I wonder why?


----------



## Hyacinth

Has anyone else been watching Samantha Brown's new SE Asia series on the Travel Channel in the U.S.? I just caught a few minutes of the show about Hong Kong and Macau, and Sam is definitely sporting a large Coach Sig crossbody bag of some kind in some scenes, maybe a duffle-style Bleecker Sig? 

You can catch glimpses of it by checking out the slideshows from the Asia series:
http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Samantha_Brown/Photos


----------



## KaliDaisy

*Someone's* been shopping at Coach!  Love those shopping bags, so cute!


----------



## momtok

Hyacinth said:


> Has anyone else been watching Samantha Brown's new SE Asia series on the Travel Channel in the U.S.?


 
No, but I should be.  On and off for years I've watched the 'reruns' they broadcast of her older seasons (usually late morning), and I *should* be watching her new Asian season too, if only because our daughter is from Southern China.  I do like the way Ms. Brown's casual dress is always 'smart and clean', and almost never overdone, so yeah I could see 'nice swingpacks' fitting her perfectly.  

I also wonder if she realized how popular Coach was in Asia when she packed.  I say that because I myself really had no idea, until conversations with two lovely Korean exchange students that my best friend was hosting.  So I wonder if Samantha Brown "knew" before she packed.

editing to add:
And yep, that's a Coach swingpack (definitely Coach signature, and I think swingpack style) in the picture in the Hong Kong section, in which she's wearing a pale yellow blouse.


----------



## Bradysmum

There's a Britney pic in Celeb forum and she's carrying a Julia satchel.


----------



## coachgloria

with julia bag=)


----------



## PickyCoachLover

What is wrong with that womans hair?!
She always dresses so weird...gotta love her tho.


----------



## alatrop

PickyCoachLover said:


> What is wrong with that womans hair?!
> She always dresses so weird...gotta love her tho.



I think that's what I love about Britney...she never really got into the labels and different trends and things.  She makes some odd choices, but it seems like she just wears what she feels comfortable in and doesn't really care what people think.


----------



## kkroxybee

PickyCoachLover said:


> What is wrong with that womans hair?!
> She always dresses so weird...gotta love her tho.



Someone class hair 911...this girl is losing her weave!!


----------



## muranogrl

If I had as much money as Britney spears I think that i'd be carrying something other than the julia!


----------



## shalomnurse

kkroxybee said:


> Someone class hair 911...this girl is losing her weave!!


 
ITA!  That hair is heinous.  :lolots:


----------



## bar724

poor Britney...she's always sucha hot mess. I  her though...


----------



## Maes

I am so excited because this is the first time whil I am watching a movie I spotted a Coach.. Have you guys seen the movie Chloe? with julian Moore...well in this movie she carries a legacy Peyton..and it is exactly like mine!!
I couldnt get a print from the movie but it is cool to see my own bag on tv


----------



## lilitaly

Maes said:


> I am so excited because this is the first time whil I am watching a movie I spotted a Coach.. Have you guys seen the movie Chloe? with julian Moore...well in this movie she carries a legacy Peyton..and it is exactly like mine!!
> I couldnt get a print from the movie but it is cool to see my own bag on tv


 
Awesome! Which color peyton does she carry? I have several peytons. I am gonna have to add this movie to my netflix list now!


----------



## Maes

the black patent peyton


----------



## eekiepie2

Maes said:


> I am so excited because this is the first time whil I am watching a movie I spotted a Coach.. Have you guys seen the movie Chloe? with julian Moore...well in this movie she carries a legacy Peyton..and it is exactly like mine!!
> I couldnt get a print from the movie but it is cool to see my own bag on tv


  I was watching the movie with my BF and he was the one who spotted the Peyton (and by name too!).  What a movie it was, wasn't it?


----------



## Maes

eekiepie2 said:


> I was watching the movie with my BF and he was the one who spotted the Peyton (and by name too!).  What a movie it was, wasn't it?



Yeah, I didn't expected to be so graphic lol... I got so happy when I saw the Peyton though


----------



## CoachObsession

This is a Sydney Domed Satchel in gray. It was a department store exclusive...



KaliDaisy said:


> Did anyone watch Entourage tonight? I swear Maria Menounos was using a Coach but I have no idea what the style is...anyone recognize this bag? Sorry for the bad quality, I have an old TV.


----------



## ralewi

Hyacinth said:


> Has anyone else been watching Samantha Brown's new SE Asia series on the Travel Channel in the U.S.? I just caught a few minutes of the show about Hong Kong and Macau, and Sam is definitely sporting a large Coach Sig crossbody bag of some kind in some scenes, maybe a duffle-style Bleecker Sig?
> 
> You can catch glimpses of it by checking out the slideshows from the Asia series:
> http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Samantha_Brown/Photos



bag twins. won on ebay a couple of weeks ago


----------



## crazy4coach2010

On the Coach website there is a spot called spotted that shows celebs rockin their Coach bags


----------



## kkroxybee

crazy4coach2010 said:


> On the Coach website there is a spot called spotted that shows celebs rockin their Coach bags



Yep! there have been pics from the site already posted here


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

wow with all that money she needs her extensions fixed!!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

In Eat Pray Love, Julia Roberts' character, Liz has a friend who carries a straw and silver Darcy clutch!


----------



## blah956

britney spears


----------



## muranogrl

blah956 said:


> britney spears


she looks so pretty and happy here.  The julia looks perfect on her.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

muranogrl said:


> she looks so pretty and happy here. The julia looks perfect on her.


 

I agree....finally a nice picture of her.


----------



## tannedsilk

burb3rrylov3r said:


> In Eat Pray Love, Julia Roberts' character, Liz has a friend who carries a straw and silver Darcy clutch!



Yep, I spotted that too - when I pointed it out to my Bf she just rolled her eyes.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Eva in one of the new Coach python Hamptons? Forget these new style names!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^omg that bags looks amazing in modeling pics.


----------



## Belle79

It looks so good on her!


----------



## chantal1922

That bag looks great on Eva and I like her outfit.


----------



## lilitaly

Gorgeous on her!


----------



## LuvCoachLegacy

lilitaly said:


> Gorgeous on her!


 
ITA


----------



## mayhurst

A potato sack would look great on her arm, but that bag looks amazing.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Ali Larter :


----------



## Just 1 More

what a great modeling pic of that Hamptons flap!!  It's gorgeous in the walnut!


----------



## RilCruz76

OMG!! If this bag will make me look even close to how Eva looks...damn I WANT THIS BAG!!! She is so pretty!!! 



bunnymasseuse said:


> Eva in one of the new Coach python Hamptons? Forget these new style names!


----------



## CoachGirl12

RilCruz76 said:


> OMG!! If this bag will make me look even close to how Eva looks...damn I WANT THIS BAG!!! She is so pretty!!!


I know right A? That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PickyCoachLover said:


> Ali Larter :


The hamptons looks like such a great size, love this color!


----------



## RainMaker.

^ I agree! I love the new hamptons flap in walnut! The fall colors are amazing!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Real simple magazine features the Crimson Sophia

http://www.realsimple.com/beauty-fashion/clothing/color-season-red-00000000039700/page4.html

Oprah's magazine features the Roses Sophia - I can't find a picture though. It says to trade in your tired enormous tote for the Sophia


----------



## Charlie

i<3handbags said:


> Isla Fisher wearing Coach shoes.



What is the name of these shoes again??

TIA


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^I think they are called Brandie.^^


----------



## Charlie

Thank you!!! After a LOT of googleing I found out the style and name. I should have came in here first, LOL>


----------



## sthoreso11

Bristol Palin on People.com


----------



## ecj*waxy

Charlie said:


> Thank you!!! After a LOT of googleing I found out the style and name. I should have came in here first, LOL>



You're welcome!


----------



## Chineka

Coach Sighting: September 2010 "Essence"
pg. 152 - Kristin Leather Pleated Satchel (Blue Smoke)


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hilary Duff carrying the Hamptons Carryall in Cypress and wearing the Liana Boots, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Belle79

^She does look great.  I love how she is always wearing a scarf


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Belle79 said:


> ^She does look great.  I love how she is always wearing a scarf



That bag looks so different when worn. I have seen the pics where it is just sitting there and I wasn't a fan but it looks great when worn!


----------



## burgandy05

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hilary Duff carrying the Hamptons Carryall in Cypress and wearing the Liana Boots, she looks gorgeous!



Love the bag, love the boots, love the look!


----------



## bluerose2

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hilary Duff carrying the Hamptons Carryall in Cypress and wearing the Liana Boots, she looks gorgeous!


 

Hmmmm........... But it was not available in that color on line and the other coors like acorn, blue and black didn't have the tassel...


----------



## katev

I was at the hospital tonight visiting a sick family member when I noticed an old episode of the Mary Tyler Moore show on the TV. Imagine my surprise when Mary's friend Rhoda (Valerie Harper) appeared carrying a double-kisslock Bonnie Cashin Coach bag on her shoulder! 

It looked like the bag in the picture below (I borrowed the pic from a completed auction on ebay) but it was tan or camel colored - and it was brand-new and it looked gorgeous on her. I immediately wanted that bag!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I was at the hospital tonight visiting a sick family member when I noticed an old episode of the Mary Tyler Moore show on the TV. Imagine my surprise when Mary's friend Rhoda (Valerie Harper) appeared carrying a double-kisslock Bonnie Cashin Coach bag on her shoulder!
> 
> It looked like the bag in the picture below (I borrowed the pic from a completed auction on ebay) but it was tan or camel colored - and it was brand-new and it looked gorgeous on her. I immediately wanted that bag!


 
I found the episode and made some screen shots, see link below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/a-nostalgic-coach-trip-down-memory-lane-625926.html#post16621869


----------



## RilCruz76

Remember the Nitroliscious photos?? It had that really big tassel. I bet since Hilary is a celeb Coach gifted her a "sample bag".  Perks of being a Celeb..must be nice!! 



bluerose2 said:


> Hmmmm........... But it was not available in that color on line and the other coors like acorn, blue and black didn't have the tassel...


----------



## ms-whitney

actually having talked to a manager who used to work down in LA and was a part of those events..coach holds special events for those celebrities and most _do_ pay for their bags at a discount..I don't think they really "gift" anyone with the exception of Mandy Moore outright but some do like to get it for free...and I guess it's hard to say no, esp with the potential exposure.. 

I believe they got 30% off retail


----------



## StupidLamb

blah956 said:


> britney spears



I'm bag twins with Britney! I actually love her. I have been a fan forever. I think she looks pretty here. But I have to admit that she can look like a hot mess a lot lately. Oh well, I love her still. Her concerts are super fun.


----------



## j'adore coach

PickyCoachLover said:


> Ali Larter :


Does anyone know the style number of the Hamptons flap? Any idea when it's supposed to arrive in stores?  Thanks . . .


----------



## RilCruz76

Wow..that's pretty neat! Lucky them 30% off? Still better than our PCE!! 



ms-whitney said:


> actually having talked to a manager who used to work down in LA and was a part of those events..coach holds special events for those celebrities and most _do_ pay for their bags at a discount..I don't think they really "gift" anyone with the exception of Mandy Moore outright but some do like to get it for free...and I guess it's hard to say no, esp with the potential exposure..
> 
> I believe they got 30% off retail


----------



## ms-whitney

ya, she got to meet quite a few celebrities that way

it's a bit more then pce cos they're celebrities and you have to make them feel special


----------



## bluerose2

I wonder why that carryall didn't make it to the website or stores...


----------



## Maes

If you guys haven't watched DEVIl, the appearance of a large black Garnet is briefly displayed.


----------



## cupcake617

Anyone watching house hunters?!  Not a celebrity, but this lady loves Coach!! She has a Maggie and a Poppy Glam Tote!! I was waiting to see if she would carry a 3rd Coach for the 3rd house showing, but she didn't.


----------



## cupcake617

Sorry, the Maggie is cut off, but it looks like a whiskey color.


----------



## chex62

cupcake617 said:


> Anyone watching house hunters?!  Not a celebrity, but this lady loves Coach!! She has a Maggie and a Poppy Glam Tote!! I was waiting to see if she would carry a 3rd Coach for the 3rd house showing, but she didn't.



Haha!! I saw this episode too! And I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cupcake617

chex62 said:


> Haha!! I saw this episode too! And I was thinking the same thing



It was almost a let down when I saw the Maggie again! I was like oh man, I bet she has more in her closet and she's holding out!


----------



## Bernice80

StupidLamb said:


> I'm bag twins with Britney! I actually love her. I have been a fan forever. I think she looks pretty here. But I have to admit that she can look like a hot mess a lot lately. Oh well, I love her still. Her concerts are super fun.


Agreed, I love Britney soooo much!!


----------



## chex62

cupcake617 said:


> It was almost a let down when I saw the Maggie again! I was like oh man, I bet she has more in her closet and she's holding out!



I was more interested in her Coach bags than what the episode was about!


----------



## StupidLamb

chex62 said:


> I was more interested in her Coach bags than what the episode was about!




How funny! I love the whisky color!! I am pretty positive she has more! lol


----------



## louislover260

blah956 said:


> britney spears



She always looks like a hot mess.  I just want to tell her to buy some pants lol


----------



## StupidLamb

louislover260 said:


> She always looks like a hot mess.  I just want to tell her to buy some pants lol




Ya, she needs pants but probably more bras even worse. lol She just needs style help over all. She has lots of cute pieces but the way she puts stuff together makes me say whhhaaa????? lol


----------



## Snailz

Are those her pockets??? They're longer then the shorts....


----------



## Just 1 More

Emmy Rossum w/ a leopard-print Coach bag 




image courtesy In Style Magazine (InStyle.com - Look of the Day)


----------



## Just 1 More

Vanessa Hudgens & an 'unknown' w/ braided editorial Zoe


----------



## missaudrie

Just 1 More said:


> Vanessa Hudgens & an 'unknown' w/ braided editorial Zoe


thats her mom. love the braided editorial zoe!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

cupcake617 said:


> Sorry, the Maggie is cut off, but it looks like a whiskey color.



i think its either the acorn or the walnut maggie sooo pretty i love that color =]


----------



## kkroxybee

blah956 said:


> britney spears



So I saw this photo on the cover of a magazine (us weekly? not sure) while in the checkout at the grocery store today. The four c's on her julia were air brushed out!!!


----------



## StupidLamb

kkroxybee said:


> So I saw this photo on the cover of a magazine (us weekly? not sure) while in the checkout at the grocery store today. The four c's on her julia were air brushed out!!!



Really? That's weird. Guess they didn't want to give Coach any free advertising?


----------



## Snailz

ha ha ha... I was just at wal mart... and I seen that magazine... a couple of ladies seen me looking at the mag a little to closely and stared at me weird... but I seen it and walked away in a hurry...


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

I was watching the CBS sitcom Mike and Molly, Molly was going through her sisters purse which was a Floral Grafitti Hobo or Groovy I couldnt tell which.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^i bet what they did is coach paid the magazine company to airbrush that out.... kinda like when designers started sending snooki bags of their competitors so she wouldnt make their bags look bad and they wouldnt be associated with her... with all britneys issues they proble added her to the same category of snooki.


----------



## StupidLamb

oxlivhopexo said:


> ^^^i bet what they did is coach paid the magazine company to airbrush that out.... kinda like when designers started sending snooki bags of their competitors so she wouldnt make their bags look bad and they wouldnt be associated with her... with all britneys issues they proble added her to the same category of snooki.



Wasn't Britney sued by LV too? For one of her videos because she was riding in a jeep with LV interior and they didn't want to be associated with her because of all the issues she was having at the time? I wondered if that was true or a rumor. 

Britney still has a huge following so that would be kind of a dumb move on Coach's part imho. Snooki carried that one Coach bag around everywhere forever I kept waiting for her to get another one.


----------



## thuynh

I watched Glee over the weekend, the episode with Britney's music in it. Have to say she has changed a lot since back in days when she was popular.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Last night, on Gossip Girl, Juliet had a python Sophia! For some reason, it looked better on her than when I remember seeing it IRL.


----------



## T Doll

I noticed that, too! It was Vanessa who was carrying it though. Juliet slipped Serena's phone into the Sophia, but the bag was Vanessa's. But yes, it did look very good on her!



HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Last night, on Gossip Girl, Juliet had a python Sophia! For some reason, it looked better on her than when I remember seeing it IRL.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

T Doll said:


> I noticed that, too! It was Vanessa who was carrying it though. Juliet slipped Serena's phone into the Sophia, but the bag was Vanessa's. But yes, it did look very good on her!


 
Ooops! It was Vanessa! Thanks for that!


----------



## wis3ly

T Doll said:


> I noticed that, too! It was Vanessa who was carrying it though. Juliet slipped Serena's phone into the Sophia, but the bag was Vanessa's. But yes, it did look very good on her!



Saw that too! Also I think they took the hangtag off? Cuz I didn't see any...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Ummm guys...I doubt this really seriously, but is PH carrying a Coach? It looks like a Sabrina or something..and even though the logo is blurry, it has the shape of the Mad badge. Thoughts?
(Mods, if this is not Coach, I am sorry...my curiosity is killing me, LOL!)


----------



## jelita78

ohmygod!!!
this is serious!!
i want to know too!!
it looks like a sabrina!!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Not only that...but LUREX. And it looks like a large.
No snaps on the bottom though...


----------



## louislover260

Paris has been guilty of buying fakes before... I wouldn't be surprised if that is the case now.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

A link to better pics:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1322768/Paris-Hilton-goes-Halloween-costume-shopping-lingerie-store.html

ETA: It is NOT a Coach....it is a bag from her own line.  
http://anythinghollywood.com/wp-content/2010/10/FP_5929879_HiltonParis_Dogs_MOE_102110.jpg


----------



## louislover260

Go figure.


----------



## louislover260

Wow, that's a pretty blatant rip off!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

louislover260 said:


> Wow, that's a pretty blatant rip off!


 

Yes that is really tacky... It is a fake and really nasty one at that..


----------



## noelsbells

geez! that is blatant!  Just makes me hate her more!


----------



## muranogrl

If that is her "own design" then she totally copied the Sabrina.


----------



## cupcake617

PickyCoachLover said:


> A link to better pics:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alloween-costume-shopping-lingerie-store.html
> 
> ETA: It is NOT a Coach....it is a bag from her own line.
> http://anythinghollywood.com/wp-content/2010/10/FP_5929879_HiltonParis_Dogs_MOE_102110.jpg


 
Ahh! That's terrible!


----------



## leomaga

Tasteless, disgusting and very tacky from someone sooo wealthy.


----------



## mfitzsimmons87




----------



## mfitzsimmons87




----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Is that last one a sophia?


----------



## muranogrl

I think that it's tessa...


----------



## mintrified

PickyCoachLover said:


> A link to better pics:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1322768/Paris-Hilton-goes-Halloween-costume-shopping-lingerie-store.html
> 
> ETA: It is NOT a Coach....it is a bag from her own line.
> http://anythinghollywood.com/wp-content/2010/10/FP_5929879_HiltonParis_Dogs_MOE_102110.jpg



despicable! i checked out some of her other bags, some styles rip off juicy


----------



## KaliDaisy

Catching up on my Desperate Housewives and noticed that a few episodes ago, Susan was carrying a gray Maggie.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

some lady was carrying a acorn madison (tribeca) e/w tote in acorn in the last episode of 90210


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i think the cw likes coach as much as we do  in the last episode of hellcats savannah had a black poppy button pocket crossbody bag in black/gold.


----------



## punksjunk

cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2010/11/britney-spears-cds.jpg?1

britbrit


----------



## wis3ly

mfitzsimmons87 said:


>



Saw that too!


----------



## ozmodiar

oxlivhopexo said:


> i think the cw likes coach as much as we do  in the last episode of hellcats savannah had a black poppy button pocket crossbody bag in black/gold.



Coach (along with other designers) most likely pays for product placement advertising on a lot of these shows.


----------



## Snailz

I was watching the movie Grown Ups and just happened to catch this...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

haha nice catch snailz =]


----------



## kkroxybee

Snailz said:


> I was watching the movie Grown Ups and just happened to catch this...



I spy two coach luggage bags!


----------



## Snailz

Yeah... they're very nice... I was like HEY!!! And I was the only one awake... ha ha... and I cannot think of the name of that lady in the pic... she's beautiful and all but I just can't think of her name...


----------



## sky_purser_10

Snailz said:


> Yeah... they're very nice... I was like HEY!!! And I was the only one awake... ha ha... and I cannot think of the name of that lady in the pic... she's beautiful and all but I just can't think of her name...


 
Selma Hayek!


----------



## Snailz

Thank you


----------



## StupidLamb

Britney ruined her Julia bag. Looks like she got it wet or something? Hope this doesn't happen to mine but I am careful not to get it wet.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

just noticed this on last nights gossip girl its a legacy bag right?


----------



## Snailz

Not sure... but the guy on the left seems to be thinking the same thing...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

oxlivhopexo said:


> just noticed this on last nights gossip girl its a legacy bag right?


 
I have this same purse in Bronze... Gorgeous...


----------



## blah956

britney, looking a mess while carrying her kristin






omg. do you see the white stains on the bottom? what did she do? bleach the leather?!


----------



## MrsPink82

blah956 said:


> britney, looking a mess while carrying her kristin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg. do you see the white stains on the bottom? what did she do? bleach the leather?!


 
It's a Julia...  is that supposed to be the same one that was in that magazine a few pages back?  The colors look way different, but yes- she has totally ruined that bag!  But with her kind of money I'm sure she could care less.


----------



## BellestChele

Ouch! What happened to that poor Julia bag?! Geez. That's crazy.

Is it just me or does the stain in the last picture look like a shark?. haha.


----------



## 4vryng

BellestChele said:


> Ouch! What happened to that poor Julia bag?! Geez. That's crazy.
> 
> Is it just me or does the stain in the last picture look like a shark?. haha.


 
hahaha...That's exactly what I was thinking!  Made me wonder if she did it on purpose-- or should I say "on porpoise"


----------



## StupidLamb

To me it looks like she got it wet maybe or something spilled inside it? She has two little boys so when you have little ones it's harder to keep your bags from getting dirty. I wouldn't want to carry it anymore but she seems to like it because she carries it a lot. She probably spilt Starbucks on it! lol


----------



## BellestChele

4vryng said:


> hahaha...That's exactly what I was thinking!  Made me wonder if she did it on purpose-- or should I say "on porpoise"



LMAO!!! hahaha. I'm laughing so hard. I need to be quiet or my co-workers are gonna wonder what's up. I love it!


----------



## divabeadz

4vryng said:


> hahaha...That's exactly what I was thinking!  Made me wonder if she did it on purpose-- or should I say "on porpoise"



:lolots:

For the love of pete, Brittany, buy a new bag already, it's not like you can't afford a new bag that doesn't have a huge stain across the front of it.


----------



## glazebrookgirl

At this point, Coach should just send her a new one instead of her being photographed with this horrid looking bag!


----------



## blah956

glazebrookgirl said:


> At this point, Coach should just send her a new one instead of her being photographed with this horrid looking bag!



right!? maybe they see britney spears as bad publicity!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

blah956 said:


> right!? maybe they see britney spears as bad publicity!



Like Snooki?  Then Coach should send her a Gucci bag!


----------



## blah956

glazebrookgirl said:


> Like Snooki?  Then Coach should send her a Gucci bag!



LOL right?! hey Antoine Dodson said his first major bag he bought with his iTunes $$ was a gucci bag...maybe this is a trend?


----------



## glazebrookgirl

blah956 said:


> LOL right?! hey Antoine Dodson said his first major bag he bought with his iTunes $$ was a gucci bag...maybe this is a trend?



That's hilarious! I would so totally do something like that, though.  

Them: "You just won a million dollars, what are you going to do?"

Me: "I'm going to the Coach store!"


----------



## blah956

glazebrookgirl said:


> That's hilarious! I would so totally do something like that, though.
> 
> Them: "You just won a million dollars, what are you going to do?"
> 
> Me: "I'm going to the Coach store!"



LOL right? try to act as ghetto as possible then await a shipment of Gucci from Coach  

hey i wouldn't complain....


----------



## glazebrookgirl

blah956 said:


> LOL right? try to act as ghetto as possible then await a shipment of Gucci from Coach
> 
> hey i wouldn't complain....



Seriously.  Wasn't Snooki getting tons of bags because Coach was giving her Gucci bags and Gucci was giving her Coach bags?  Um, who was the winner there?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I haven't looked in this thread in a while...
But I am laughing so hard about the shark & porpoise references! 


Ugh, why carry that bag around? GO back to the outlet or wherever you got that one and get a different one! 
If that happened to my bag, I would not use it anymore...but then again, that would NEVER happen to my bags (knock on wood). 
Wow.

P.S. And yes, it does look like a shark. I didn't notice it at first until I saw the comment, then scrolled back up and laughed my butt off.
Totally made my day.


----------



## StupidLamb

Britney has had that bag for a long time. I remember seeing her with it when it first came out I am not surprised she messed it up she seems to always have spots on her clothes and stuff. I would never carry it again if it were me but like I said she seems to LOVE it because you know that girl has tons of bags and she has been carrying around that little Julia forever now! If you love it so much then get another one! I know they are not on the website anymore but I am sure one of her "people" could hunt one down for her in the berry color. She seems to get attached to things like those boots she wore every freaking day for months. Now she's attached to that poor bag! lol I love Britney but she always looks a mess I seriously don't get it. 

I love Antoine Dodson I think he's great! lol That bed intruder song cracks me UP!


----------



## BellestChele

PickyCoachLover said:


> I haven't looked in this thread in a while...
> But I am laughing so hard about the shark & porpoise references!
> 
> 
> Ugh, why carry that bag around? GO back to the outlet or wherever you got that one and get a different one!
> If that happened to my bag, I would not use it anymore...but then again, that would NEVER happen to my bags (knock on wood).
> Wow.
> 
> P.S. And yes, it does look like a shark. I didn't notice it at first until I saw the comment, then scrolled back up and laughed my butt off.
> Totally made my day.



I just keeping thinking of the comments and keep laughing to myself.  It still cracks me up! Love it! It definitely looks like a shark.

I'm also wondering why she doesn't just get a new bag. Geez.


----------



## blah956

lol i never bothered to look closely at the stain on the bag but it does look like a shark! lol


----------



## louislover260

Anne Hathaway or "Maggie Murdock" from Love and Other Drugs.  Can anyone tell me what bag this is?


----------



## Beriloffun

Anna Kedrick and her gathered sophia! looks pretty on her!!


----------



## nutrihuney

Gorgeous Minka Kelly w Liana Bootie (via Popsugar)


----------



## blah956

who?


----------



## nutrihuney

blah956 said:


> who?



if you are referring to Minka Kelly - she was on Friday Night Lights, currently a recurring role on Parenthood and engaged to Derek Jeter.

She was also the girl at the end of 500 days of summer and I believe she is going to be in a movie coming out soon with Leighton Meester from Gossip Girl and Cam Gigandet from Twilight.


----------



## blah956

OHHH!~~ okay! lol i know her now


----------



## paula3boys

nutrihuney said:


> if you are referring to Minka Kelly - she was on Friday Night Lights, currently a recurring role on Parenthood and engaged to Derek Jeter.
> 
> She was also the girl at the end of 500 days of summer and I believe she is going to be in a movie coming out soon with Leighton Meester from Gossip Girl and Cam Gigandet from Twilight.



They are in a movie called "The Roommate" or whatever. It looks almost like a ripoff of Single White Female with Jennifer Jason Leigh and Bridget Fonda


----------



## COACH ADDICT

louislover260 said:


> Anne Hathaway or "Maggie Murdock" from Love and Other Drugs. Can anyone tell me what bag this is?


 
IT looks a lot like the Garcia Leather Shoulder Flap but I would need to see it better... Either way it is lovely...


----------



## Worldswirl

Jayma Mays by Coach_Inc, on Flickr
"Glee" actress Jayma Mays carrying the Gathered Leather Sophia Satchel  on the Late Show with David Letterman in NYC on December 8, 2010.


----------



## QnBee9

nutrihuney said:


> if you are referring to Minka Kelly - she was on Friday Night Lights, currently a recurring role on Parenthood and engaged to Derek Jeter.
> 
> She was also the girl at the end of 500 days of summer and I believe she is going to be in a movie coming out soon with Leighton Meester from Gossip Girl and Cam Gigandet from Twilight.


 
She isn't engaged to him.  That was a rumor.  The rumored wedding was to be November 5th and it never happened.  No engagement or wedding.

Don't feel bad if you don't know her.  She somehow won Esquire's woman of the year and all the NBC news guys were like "I have no clue who this is."  Rumor is her bf helped her get the cover.

Anyways, she wears Coach from time to time.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Mmmm, whiskey/walnut Luci from coach!

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/2010/sh...blast-from-the-past-with-her-chloe-edith-bag/


----------



## KaliDaisy

I don't know the name of this bag, but I know it's a Coach on Emily Blunt's arm! (  John Krasinski is so cute.)


----------



## ghall

Ooo! Studded kristin satchel!


----------



## opfell

This looks like the KRISTIN STUDDED LEATHER PLEATED SATCHEl  style# 15360.
The color looks like a metallic black, is it called anthrocite (sp?) or something along that line??  Anyhow, it's sooooo pretty!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

I am not for sure but it looks as though Josh Duhamel is carrying a men's Coach black leather messenger...

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20452509,00.html#20892620


----------



## Snailz

I see ashly simpson... wearing a very ugly sweater...


----------



## kkroxybee

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> I am not for sure but it looks as though Josh Duhamel is carrying a men's Coach black leather messenger...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20452509,00.html#20892620



I think he has been spotted with coach before...what on earth is fergie wearing?? lol


----------



## Headlighted

Ugh, Fergie. I'm positive that's a Coach that Josh Duhamel is wearing, he's spotted with Coach quite a lot. I actually came here to post that picture LOL.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

I have the same cape from last PCE. 


http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20170225,00.html#20892095


----------



## lov

Watching an epi. Of george lopez and The wife on the show is carrying a cute little siggy hobo in a denimish blue with white leather. The ones like it on ebay say 6351 or 6384


----------



## meridee

I have no idea when this was taken, but Anna Friel is wearing the yellow parker hippie! yippie!


----------



## Snailz

I like that lady from George Lopez what's her name... Constance MarieVery beautiful woman...


----------



## lov

Snailz said:


> I like that lady from George Lopez what's her name... Constance MarieVery beautiful woman...



I took a pic of the tv screen with my phone .i will upload tomorrow.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovepapayamilk said:


> I have the same cape from last PCE.
> 
> 
> http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20170225,00.html#20892095


Is that cape Coach? Wow, I've never seen it before, super cute!


----------



## lov

Snailz said:


> I like that lady from George Lopez what's her name... Constance MarieVery beautiful woman...



Here's the pic.


----------



## ghall

she wears coach alot on that show!


----------



## mommytynan

I really like Emily Blunt's bag!


----------



## 4vryng

mommytynan said:


> I really like Emily Blunt's bag!


 
Me too!  Bag twins-- I just got that for Christmas and I keep going back to look at that picture!  It's the studded Kristin pleated satchel.


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

mommytynan said:


> I really like Emily Blunt's bag!





4vryng said:


> Me too!  Bag twins-- I just got that for Christmas and I keep going back to look at that picture!  It's the studded Kristin pleated satchel.



Me three!  Bag triplets!!


----------



## 4vryng

Veronica_Sawyer said:


> Me three! Bag triplets!!


 
I love this bag so so much!  Definitely one of my very favorite bags!!!


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

Does anybody watch the show Mike and Molly.  The sister was carrying a poppy bag.


----------



## gubbakka

4vryng said:


> I love this bag so so much!  Definitely one of my very favorite bags!!!



Me four!!!!!! Love the slight shimmer on the black. This is one bag I know I am not going to regret buying, even if one of the studs falls down.


----------



## pearbeary18

Rachel Bilson wearing Liana Booties!

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20053264,00.html#20895859


----------



## nutrihuney

is Eva carrying one of the new kristin totes?  looks like maybe the leather weave version

sorry the pic is so small - can view larger on popsugar


----------



## ghall

nutrihuney said:


> is Eva carrying one of the new kristin totes?  looks like maybe the leather weave version
> 
> sorry the pic is so small - can view larger on popsugar


OMG! this is the bag i want!!! but i want it in white!


----------



## cgui

nutrihuney said:


> is Eva carrying one of the new kristin totes?  looks like maybe the leather weave version
> 
> sorry the pic is so small - can view larger on popsugar



oooooo I didn't pay much attention to that bag before but it looks so great on her!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

nutrihuney said:


> is Eva carrying one of the new kristin totes? looks like maybe the leather weave version
> 
> sorry the pic is so small - can view larger on popsugar


O my she's carryin' it already? Gosh how I wish I was a celebrity! C'mon, spring!!


----------



## RilCruz76

CoachGirl12 said:


> O my she's carryin' it already? Gosh how I wish I was a celebrity! C'mon, spring!!


 ^^ cchhaaa you get like first dibs on everything! 

Lucky ducks!!


----------



## CCfor C

I love the look of this bag!! I think it comes in blue, camel and white. I love all the colors!


----------



## katev

I was watching a recent episode of Hawaii Five-0 (season 1, episode 14) and the detectives were searching a crime scene for clues to a missing woman. Her bag, wallet, blackberry, and keys were still in the house. I couldn't get a good look at the bag but I recognized my fob twin! See the attached screen shot from the episode on Hulu.com:


----------



## wis3ly

haha nice!


----------



## ralewi

that's cool.


----------



## melissatrv

Oh too funny!


----------



## jenniletv

too funny!


----------



## drspock7

Cute


----------



## Beriloffun

lol too cute!


----------



## cathyfitz

Great catch!


----------



## LIblue

cathyfitz said:


> Great catch!


 
I agree-great catch!  I have that fob too.


----------



## katev

LIblue said:


> I agree-great catch! I have that fob too.


 
Thanks, it was a real surprise to see my cupcake fob on TV! My husband was watching Hawaii Five-0 on-demand and he had no idea what I was so excited about when I started yelling "Go back! Go back! There! Stop there!" 

He said "Stop here?!" in total amazement when we got to the scene showing the contents of the missing woman's purse.

I yelled "That's my cupcake! I have that keyfob!"

All he said was "Oh, yeah."

Anyway, I was thrilled to see my cute fob on TV!


----------



## forfun135

So funny !!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

katev said:


> Thanks, it was a real surprise to see my cupcake fob on TV! My husband was watching Hawaii Five-0 on-demand and he had no idea what I was so excited about when I started yelling "Go back! Go back! There! Stop there!"
> 
> He said "Stop here?!" in total amazement when we got to the scene showing the contents of the missing woman's purse.
> 
> I yelled "That's my cupcake! I have that keyfob!"
> 
> All he said was "Oh, yeah."
> 
> Anyway, I was thrilled to see my cute fob on TV!



Cute story.


----------



## nyssa.

Wow katev, that was a great catch. I love knowing my cupcake fob was on tv


----------



## coachbun

katev...
You made me laugh again..
so funny!!
nice catch though!!
I would love to see my key fob on tv as well.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

too cute I would reacted the same way i mean a bag yeah but to actually put a fob on the show is awesome


----------



## muranogrl

Eva with the new Kristin Sage bag in Mushroom (I think)


----------



## muranogrl

Has this been posted?  Eva with the croc hampton flap.


----------



## sleepymoni

I'm new here,totally love the new designs on bags


----------



## sleepymoni

coachbun said:


> katev...
> You made me laugh again..
> so funny!!
> nice catch though!!
> I would love to see my key fob on tv as well.


 
Hey...sorry to bud in...but I am TOTALLY in love with the purse in your avatar...I saw it in the upcoming spring 2011 collection....can you tell me what style# it is or when its coming out and the price?..any idea???
I just bought the Poppy leather highlight in sweetheart(hot pink) but I'm undure about it,I think it's too bright..if this light pink one comes out soon I will return that one and wait....
Thankssss
Moni


----------



## nursie

i haven't seen it, but i'll look in reruns: i have heard about one of the moms (kailyn? the one with long blonde hair) on the current season of 'teen mom'  on mtv was carrying a coach purse on the show, and people on the mtv forums were in a stink about her having 'such an expensive bag'...according to my teens who do teenagery things like read mtv message boards


----------



## sleepymoni

nursie said:


> i haven't seen it, but i'll look in reruns: i have heard about one of the moms (kailyn? the one with long blonde hair) on the current season of 'teen mom' on mtv was carrying a coach purse on the show, and people on the mtv forums were in a stink about her having 'such an expensive bag'...according to my teens who do teenagery things like read mtv message boards


 
THANNKSSS!
I went to Coach today and asked about the Kristen bag,they said it comes out March 1 which means should be in store around Feb 25th.
Can't wait!


----------



## blah956

nursie said:


> i haven't seen it, but i'll look in reruns: i have heard about one of the moms (kailyn? the one with long blonde hair) on the current season of 'teen mom'  on mtv was carrying a coach purse on the show, and people on the mtv forums were in a stink about her having 'such an expensive bag'...according to my teens who do teenagery things like read mtv message boards



those girls get paid alot.. on the lower scale of 6 figures a year


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Chelsa on Teen mom 2 has the older style Glam Tote..I seen that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Disney Des

I saw a rerun of Intervention on A&E where the girl had what looked to be a Patchwork tote. Could not tell if it was real or not, but she had that thing slung on the gas station bathroom floor  when she was shooting up.


----------



## mayhurst

Selena Gomez with Coach (can't remember the style, however) and Justin Bieber.  Coach bags look great on her, especially her Luci from a while back.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mayhurst said:


> Selena Gomez with Coach (can't remember the style, however) and Justin Bieber. Coach bags look great on her, especially her Luci from a while back.


 

That is the Coach Ergo Convertible Tote  (Creed should be 12250)

Wonderful bag.. Selena Gomez has amazing Coach bags..


----------



## nyshopaholic

Did anyone see the Price is Right yesterday? One of the prize packages was a Coach gift set which included three bags, two pairs of shoes, and perfume. The retail price of everything was over $1600.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^selena gomez also wore a coach floral headband in an issue of seventeen a few years ago. i want that headband so bad, but it sold out and ive never seen it since


----------



## Snailz

did someone win the Coach set on the price is right?


----------



## DisCo

Halle Berry


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

DisCo said:


> Halle Berry



Is this one of the new spring 2011 Kristin totes?


----------



## muranogrl

Yes that is the new kristin!  I LOVE it!


----------



## RilCruz76

DisCo said:


> Halle Berry


 *Gasp* LOVE IT!!!

I think these celebs are soooo lucky to get these new lines first!!!

So jealous!!!!!


----------



## tweety32976

It looks beautiful on her...


----------



## cmg

Hi guys!  Does anyone know the number of that new Kristin tote, the cost, and when it is going to come out?  I love it!


----------



## lilitaly

DisCo said:


> Halle Berry


 
Gorgeous bag on her!! 

She must really like Kristin totes. Doesn't she have the original Kristin Tote in Black? Yeah, I agree celebs are lucky to get these bags first.


----------



## cmg

I think I found the answer to my question.  Is Halle's bag #16815?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## mimomof5kids

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/startracks/110221/halle-berry-435.jpg

You beat me to it. People has Halle with the Kristin tote on website today.


----------



## CoachGirl12

mimomof5kids said:


> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2011/startracks/110221/halle-berry-435.jpg
> 
> You beat me to it. People has Halle with the Kristin tote on website today.


Wow, I'm in LOVE with this bag... too bad I hate the price tags on these Kristins, ugh! LOL


----------



## nyshopaholic

Snailz said:


> did someone win the Coach set on the price is right?



No, she lost  She thought it was way cheaper than it actually was.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Bobbi Brown Daugher of Whtiney Houston With the Madison Shoulder Bag..


----------



## ralewi

COACH ADDICT said:


> Bobbi Brown Daugher of Whtiney Houston With the Madison Shoulder Bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322822


Love that shoulderbag (not the price) this is not the first time I've seen her with a coach bag. I have seen her with a siggie one also not sure the style.


----------



## JStHilaire33

Eva Longoria carrying the Kristin Woven Leather Sage Round Satchel in mushroom (available 2/15) in LA on January 27, 2011


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Really love that woven sage on Eva but that short drop on the top handle is a dealbreaker for me! Very, very beautiful for those that love true satchels though! Gorgeous!!!!

And I am still trying to decide what color Kristin Halle is carrying.....I can't stop looking at it!!!


----------



## tweety32976

Is Halle Berry purse #16815? Just trying to be sure! Thx


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

tweety32976 said:


> Is Halle Berry purse #16815? Just trying to be sure! Thx



Yes, not sure what color though. Possibly parchment or gray, which the bag will come in both. There are better pics on the Halle Berry page in the celebrity forum part of TPF that show it much clearer.


----------



## DisCo

Eva Longoria


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Really love that woven sage on Eva but that short drop on the top handle is a dealbreaker for me! Very, very beautiful for those that love true satchels though! Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> And I am still trying to decide what color Kristin Halle is carrying.....I can't stop looking at it!!!



Ugh!  That handle is short.  I'm hoping it can go over the arm.  It looks like the leather isn't stiff and might give a bit.  We'll see...


----------



## muranogrl

Oh no.  That's the shell pink sage that I really wanted.  It's HUGE though.  Now I'm bummed.


----------



## tweety32976

Love that bag on Eva!! Number and price on that one....


----------



## Camnagem

Wow...the Sage is SO much bigger than I was expecting it to be!  Damn, I think that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ck2802

What is the style number of the bag Eva is carrying in post #3004.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

That Sage is huge but remember that she is right around 5ft tall and probably 80 pounds soaking wet.  But it sure must be nice getting all of these bags from Coach to "model" before the release, huh?!?


----------



## ahpeste

tweety32976 said:


> Love that bag on Eva!! Number and price on that one....


 

Im also curios for the price. How come it is not on Coach website? Sorry, I dont really know anything about Coach.


----------



## blah956

i don't think that bag is released, yet


----------



## ellek72

I am in love with Eva's bag! Does anyone know when it will be released?


----------



## giagnm

Coachie1975 said:


> That Sage is huge but remember that she is right around 5ft tall and probably 80 pounds soaking wet. But it sure must be nice getting all of these bags from Coach to "model" before the release, huh?!?


 
How do they get them?  Does Coach send the bags to them for free?


----------



## 2010JsEssence

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ugh! That handle is short. I'm hoping it can go over the arm. It looks like the leather isn't stiff and might give a bit. We'll see...


 
I agree!  I love this bag on the Coach website.  But after seeing it in "action".  I wonder also about the leather giving too much.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

giagnm said:


> How do they get them?  Does Coach send the bags to them for free?


a lot of times yes sometimes you see them actually buying them but its RARE. In Gainesville (of all places) I met Hulk Hogans family in the Coach store His daughter was buying a bag First time I saw the Lily . I got to take a pic with them and sadly when my friend and I split so did my pic I think she took it  I prob was going to cut her out neways but I want my pic.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Another pic of Eva Longoria and her Kristin round elevated satchel:


http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20466501,00.html#20912983

You get a peak of the pretty interior! I am really starting to like the color of this bag too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Another pic of Eva Longoria and her Kristin round elevated satchel:
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20466501,00.html#20912983
> 
> You get a peak of the pretty interior! I am really starting to like the color of this bag too!


O my... the pink is gorgeous!


----------



## lov

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Another pic of Eva Longoria and her Kristin round elevated satchel:
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20466501,00.html#20912983
> 
> You get a peak of the pretty interior! I am really starting to like the color of this bag too!



man, she has two?


----------



## lov

Eva sure loves her some coach. She has quite a few awesome bags.


----------



## lov

lilitaly said:


> Gorgeous bag on her!!
> 
> She must really like Kristin totes. *Doesn't she have the original Kristin Tote in Black? *Yeah, I agree celebs are lucky to get these bags first.




Yes, she does. LOL, I was about to say the same.


----------



## lov

Oh gosh! I am soooo in LOVE with this bag. That color is perfect! But id be too scared to get it dirty.



DisCo said:


> Eva Longoria


----------



## glazebrookgirl

DisCo said:


> Eva Longoria


  In the second picture, is that chef guy totally checking out Eva or what?!


----------



## lov

glazebrookgirl said:


> In the second picture, is that chef guy totally checking out Eva or what?!




OMG! I thought the same thing but didnt want to say anything unless someone else did cause I didnt want to sound like a freak BUT YA! He's checking out her buttocks. Dirty chef! lol


----------



## glazebrookgirl

lov said:


> OMG! I thought the same thing but didnt want to say anything unless someone else did cause I didnt want to sound like a freak BUT YA! He's checking out her buttocks. Dirty chef! lol



LOL!  I was trying to figure out why Eva was walking in an alley, but I saw the chefs and thought she was probably exiting out of the back of a restaurant to avoid the shutterbugs.  Then I looked at the chefs and man, they are totally checking out her assets, and I don't mean that amazing Coach bag!


----------



## LetsHideAway

I'm SO sorry if this was already posted up here but I could NOT find it and was DYING to find out what bag this was so... can anyone identify Savannah's Coach bag from this episode of Hellcats? I absolutely ADORED it and I so badly want it for myself!


----------



## 4vryng

Looks like the Mia Carryall in rose.  It looks so cute on her!  Now I want one, LOL!


----------



## muranogrl

4vryng said:


> Looks like the Mia Carryall in rose. It looks so cute on her! Now I want one, LOL!


 Yes it's mia in rose.  I bought this bag last month at the outlet.  I haven't decided if I'm keeping her or not, but seeing how cute it looks on her makes me want to keep it.


----------



## LetsHideAway

muranogrl said:


> Yes it's mia in rose.  I bought this bag last month at the outlet.  I haven't decided if I'm keeping her or not, but seeing how cute it looks on her makes me want to keep it.



You should definitely keep it! Unfortunately for me, I'm going to have to save money if I want any chance at grabbing it and I'm definitely no good at saving money. Why oh why was this not in the outlet on November 18th when I was there!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i saw the kristin small python crossbody on last weeks one tree hill.


----------



## coachlover89

I saw Holly Madison in her recent episide wearing a sabrina!!! droool


----------



## lov

lov said:


> Oh gosh! I am soooo in LOVE with this bag. That color is perfect! But id be too scared to get it dirty.




My love affair with this bag ended once I saw it in person. Gosh that sounds like I'm talking about a man. lol


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

lov said:


> My love affair with this bag ended once I saw it in person. Gosh that sounds like I'm talking about a man. lol



LOL! Better for your wallet! Ha! 

I was just thinking, I looked back through the Spring/Summer 2011 Reference Sticky and the pics of the Sage looks so much less stiff than they really are. If you notice, Coach positioned them all to look very slouchy but IRL unless you load these babies down, they are not. I just pulled my black leather Sage out again and man, she is stiff. Very deceiving!


----------



## lov

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> LOL! Better for your wallet! Ha!
> 
> I was just thinking, I looked back through the Spring/Summer 2011 Reference Sticky and the pics of the Sage looks so much less stiff than they really are. If you notice, Coach positioned them all to look very slouchy but IRL unless you load these babies down, they are not. I just pulled my black leather Sage out again and man, she is stiff. Very deceiving!




ITA!!! This bag REALLY had everyone fooled. This was the bag that we were all waiting for, dreaming of, drooling over..You get the picture....
It even seemed smaller in the picture. 

This is like online dating (never done that but I've heard) , 
You see the person in real life and realize "Dang that picture is NOT accurate" LOL


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

ok well I was trying to do some catching up on One tree hill. And I could swear I saw the Kristen python crossbody on Quinn in their Valentines day episode 28 min into the show. Please clarify it for me. I am unsure


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

oxlivhopexo said:


> i saw the kristin small python crossbody on last weeks one tree hill.


lol nm on my last post this just answered it.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^haha u saw it too. i had to pause it and do a double take.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

yeah I paused it and stared for a few seconds.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

coachlover89 said:


> I saw Holly Madison in her recent episide wearing a sabrina!!! droool



Yep, I noticed that too....I was really surprised because I usually see her w/ an LV bag.  At first I thought it was the Camel Patent Sabrina, but the more I saw it (glimpses only unfortunately because of the editing) I think it was actually the Metallic Sabrina (goatskin one), which one do you think it was?
I also thought it was interesting that she wore it as a shoulder bag w/ the long strap...since she seems like more of a satchel gal (based on past purse sightings on her current show and from The Girls Next Door)


----------



## nubeepurselover

really loving the kristin collection..so happy that a sale associate from an la store called and told me they changed the design a little. i purchased one when it first came and returned it because i didn't want signature and leather wasn't on site. almost certain i will be happy with this new though


----------



## henrylove

Of course Eva gets the beauty for free...lucky gal


----------



## DisCo

Emma Rossum


----------



## giagnm

The woven sage looks great on her.  I also noticed she doesn't have the long strap attached.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, that woven sage looks so gorgeous on Emma, wish I could've gotten that one too!


----------



## paula3boys

This girl at the Warner Brothers store on Ellen had a Coach black/gold storypatch glam tote when Heidi Klum did a "hug attack" on her. LOL


----------



## StupidLamb

The new Star mentions the Kristin line and shows Eva Longoria and Halle Berry wearing bags from the line.


----------



## StupidLamb

Here are Vanessa Hudgens and Brittany Snow out for Brittany's 25th birthday and it looks to me like Birttany is carrying the Kristin Studded Leather Pleated Clutch. I love that bag!


----------



## ralewi

StupidLamb said:


> Here are Vanessa Hudgens and Brittany Snow out for Brittany's 25th birthday and it looks to me like Birttany is carrying the Kristin Studded Leather Pleated Clutch. I love that bag!


 That clutch looks great on her.  I saw one at the outlet and they are huge, but she wears it well.


----------



## StupidLamb

I love that it's a larger size since clutch bags are usually smaller. I wish I would have grabbed this one. I love it.


----------



## anniethecat

Eva Longoria with her shell pink Kirstin Sage (almost makes me regret returning mine)


----------



## princesstho

anniethecat said:


> Eva Longoria with her shell pink Kirstin Sage (almost makes me regret returning mine)


 
It look so nice on her but when I tried it on at the store it was gigantic!


----------



## Just a Fan

I really want that bag!


----------



## mimomof5kids

Eva never has her flap in the beautiful clasp. Strange.


----------



## StupidLamb

mimomof5kids said:


> Eva never has her flap in the beautiful clasp. Strange.




Ya, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## ralewi

StupidLamb said:


> Ya, that would drive me nuts.


 Same here.


----------



## StupidLamb

I was watching Teen Mom 2 last night (I can't help it lol) and Chelsea has a black and silver sig Poppy Glam which I saw on previous episodes and she has the Ocelot Maggie. Both are cute on her.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

StupidLamb said:


> I was watching Teen Mom 2 last night (I can't help it lol) and Chelsea has a black and silver sig Poppy Glam which I saw on previous episodes and she has the Ocelot Maggie. Both are cute on her.


 *Yeah, I've seen her carry her older style glam  a few times!*


----------



## StupidLamb

Here's Chelsea's bag and Kail has a Glam tote too. It looks like she has hers in the top photo as well.


----------



## Bag Fetish

looks like a sophia to me .. Jwow!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Not a celebrity, in Hollywood terms, but a bit famous just the same:

Karla of KARLA'S CLOSET fashion blog carrying the new woven Coach Kristin Sage!
http://karlascloset.blogspot.com/2011/03/golden-robe.html


----------



## tweety32976

^^she looks beautiful with it...


----------



## DisCo

Whitney Port


----------



## girlbot

^^^Gorgeous!^^^


----------



## LunaLove

i love itttttttt


----------



## chrislewis91104

What is the bag is Whitney Port carrying above?


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

chrislewis91104 said:


> What is the bag is Whitney Port carrying above?


 
The Coach Madison Embossed Marielle Drawstring bag. I am surprised, this just came out and is no longer on the website. Can't believe it sold out already. Bucket bags usually don't do that well.


----------



## peggle

Cougar Town

season 2, episdode 15... "Walls" last few minutes of show

Christa Miller-Lawrence

caught this on HULU says air date April 18th 2011

bonnie folder over tote


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Eva Longoria again with her shell pink Kirstin Sage -  she must really like this bag.


----------



## Lola69

On the show 2 and a half men saw a woman using a waverly zip around wallet.


----------



## lexie09

Did any one notice the Coach Mia Maggie on "Happy Endings" last night? I about fell off the bed when I saw it. My husband thought I had completly lost it!!


----------



## wis3ly

Zoe Saldana:


----------



## wis3ly

Sophia Bush:


----------



## wis3ly

Camilla Belle:


----------



## wis3ly

Ellen Pompeo:











w/ Selma Blair:


----------



## wis3ly

Alexis Bledel:


----------



## wis3ly

Jen Garner:


----------



## wis3ly

Scarlett Johansson:


----------



## paula3boys

That looks like a gathered wristlet that Scarlett is carrying! WTH?! What is that? I wanted a gathered wristlet so badly, but they never were made


----------



## Worldswirl

Here is the whole Set on FB - 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?s...x/?set=a.10150169903316693.292125.24902886692
Scarlett is carrying the "Madison Gathered Leather Zip Clutch"


----------



## paula3boys

Worldswirl said:


> Here is the whole Set on FB -
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?s...x/?set=a.10150169903316693.292125.24902886692
> Scarlett is carrying the "Madison Gathered Leather Zip Clutch"



It is much smaller than the previously released gathered clutches so I am confused. I commented on the original picture to try to get info. The original clutch also didn't seem to have that wrist strap, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## ecj*waxy

paula3boys said:


> It is much smaller than the previously released gathered clutches so I am confused. I commented on the original picture to try to get info. The original clutch also didn't seem to have that wrist strap, but I could be mistaken.


I wonder if it might be an upcoming release?  The color doesn't look like any of the gathered leathers I've seen so far...unless it is the bone or one of the greys, I know sometimes colors on a computer screen are not always a true representation of color.  I hope it's new...I would love to have a gathered wristlet!


----------



## paula3boys

ecj*waxy said:


> I wonder if it might be an upcoming release?  The color doesn't look like any of the gathered leathers I've seen so far...unless it is the bone or one of the greys, I know sometimes colors on a computer screen are not always a true representation of color.  *I hope it's new...I would love to have a gathered wristlet!*



You and me both!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

is whitney port's marielle the large or small? anyone know?


----------



## cmg

I was looking at the Coach website and it looks to me like the small one because it only has one strap.  The large one has two straps.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I do not know who Anna Kendrick is but she is rocking the Vintage Coach...


----------



## ghall

^^ she's Jessica- from the twilight series


----------



## COACH ADDICT

ghall said:


> ^^ she's Jessica- from the twilight series


 

Oh... I have not seen the movies..


----------



## Graefka

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh... I have not seen the movies..


 
Anna Kendrick was also nominated for a Best Supporting Actress Oscar last year for Up in the Air.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

All the new clutches look amazing!!! I think I need one!


----------



## DisCo

Teresa Palmer


----------



## DisCo

Anna Kendrick w/ a Station bag


----------



## Hurrem1001

The woven leather Kristin Round Satchel as worn by desperate houswife Eva Longoria! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

coachlover1000 said:


> The woven leather Kristin Round Satchel as worn by desperate houswife Eva Longoria! Absolutely gorgeous!


 *This newest Kristin Line sure is being advertised..I have seen quite a bit of hobo's, sage's, and the hippie's in magazine's..It is a Great Collection this time around..*


----------



## Hurrem1001

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *This newest Kristin Line sure is being advertised..I have seen quite a bit of hobo's, sage's, and the hippie's in magazine's..It is a Great Collection this time around..*


 
I just wanted all you girlies to see it!!!


----------



## ppppeanut

Here I am again, browsing the gossip sites while at work haha, and I came across a "What's in my bag" article for Sarah Chalke. Thought I would share  She has a lovely Purple Sophia! 

http://www.usmagazine.com/stylebeauty/news/sarah-chalke-whats-in-my-bag-201145


----------



## nyssa.

Thanks for the link. It's nice to see celebrities using the same Sophia that I have! In a way, they're like me! LOL


----------



## ralewi

nyssa. said:


> Thanks for the link. It's nice to see celebrities using the same Sophia that I have! In a way, they're like me! LOL


 It's always exciting to see a celeb with the same bag that you have isn't it.


----------



## ralewi

Love the bag.  She is in desperate need of some wristlets and maybe a cosmetic bag. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Robicslady

Gorgeous!


----------



## anniethecat

ppppeanut said:


> Here I am again, browsing the gossip sites while at work haha, and I came across a "What's in my bag" article for Sarah Chalke. Thought I would share  She has a lovely Purple Sophia!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/stylebeauty/news/sarah-chalke-whats-in-my-bag-201145


 

She was the reason I fell in love with the Kira.


----------



## dream86

I just watched "From prada to nada" and 1 of the girls was shopping at coach cuz she had a bag from coach.


----------



## DisCo

Julianne Hough


----------



## Icecaramellatte

^^Great pics of the White Mist Sage.  I'm dying to use mine.  I guess this celeb isn't concerned about color transfer.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

/\ I was thinking the same thing...at first I was like, "is that DENIM?!" LOL!


----------



## baglady39

^I have worn denim with both the mushroom and white mist woven Sage with no real issues.  However, one warm and humid day, I was wearing a colored top, and it did get a little transfer on the bag in a couple of places (small but noticeable), which I'm happy to say came right off with conditioner!  It was not on the raw exposed woven threads fortunately, but I have used suede/nubuck cleaner in the past to clean the exposed parts on woven bags before with success.  I am more cautious if it's a bad weather day and usually carry a patent bag instead of risking something else, but during the summer, or just humid days in general, I always carry a bottle of conditioner and rag in my car just in case because this is when I have most of the transfer issues.  Usually if you attack the stains right away, you have a better chance of wiping it off than once it sets in.  I have used soap as well on some things...whatever is available at the time.  I also at least spray my bags before use, and sometimes I condition as well as spray.  I believe this does help.


----------



## cswanber

DisCo said:


> Julianne Hough



I am looking at buying the denim one now; I just hope it is worth the amount of money I am going to pay for it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

PickyCoachLover said:


> /\ I was thinking the same thing...at first I was like, "is that DENIM?!" LOL!



Wait.  Are we talking about the same thing?  I'm referring to the dark blue sweater draped over the white bag.  Yikes.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yes, at first I thought it was a denim item draped over it, LOL!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Julianne Hough looks great with that Sage!!!


----------



## luvpugz

Here is a picture of January Jones with a cute KRISTIN EMBOSSED PYTHON CROSSBODY.  Here is the link to story and more pics  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1392620/Courteney-Cox-David-Arquette-reunite-Memorial-Day-party-beach.html


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could someone tell me the official color/name of this bag?



DisCo said:


> Emma Rossum


----------



## BonBonz

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could someone tell me the official color/name of this bag?


 
It's the Kristin Woven Sage Satchel in Mushroom.


----------



## GGee

anniethecat said:


> Eva Longoria with her shell pink Kirstin Sage (almost makes me regret returning mine)



Would you please share with me the reasons you returned it?  I am really considering buying it but have been unable to try it on IRL. 

Thanks!


----------



## keokicat

A lot of people seemed to have hardware issues with the Shell Pink and Black Sages.  The gunmetal rings were flaking.


----------



## anniethecat

GGee said:


> Would you please share with me the reasons you returned it? I am really considering buying it but have been unable to try it on IRL.
> 
> Thanks!


 

I was afraid that the leather would show wear really fast.  It's so soft and smooth, no texture.  For the $$ it wasn't worth it.  So I returened it and got the jade sage instead.  HTH.


----------



## GGee

anniethecat said:


> I was afraid that the leather would show wear really fast.  It's so soft and smooth, no texture.  For the $$ it wasn't worth it.  So I returened it and got the jade sage instead.  HTH.



Thanks for info!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Nikki Reed, actress most known for Twilight movies, looks like she's carrying the jade Kristin flap:

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20500679,00.html#20973914


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Nikki Reed, actress most known for Twilight movies, looks like she's carrying the jade Kristin flap:
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20500679,00.html#20973914



This is not the Kristin Jade Flap - but a great look alike.  The hardware and closure is different, it isn't as wide and it doesn't have the chain longer strap.  The color is close though.


----------



## paula3boys

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is not the Kristin Jade Flap - but a great look alike.  The hardware and closure is different, it isn't as wide and it doesn't have the chain longer strap.  The color is close though.



I agree!


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria with the Audrey Flagship embossed python large Andie cinched tote #17037 in parchment.


----------



## ralewi

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with the Audrey Flagship embossed python large Andie cinched tote #17037 in parchment.


 coach must send her a new bag every month.


----------



## teerash

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is not the Kristin Jade Flap - but a great look alike.  The hardware and closure is different, it isn't as wide and it doesn't have the chain longer strap.  The color is close though.



Do you know what brand it is? I wonder why any designer would make a bag that looks so close to anothers?

Did you guys see her Hanson shirt? LOL


----------



## paula3boys

teerash said:


> Do you know what brand it is? I wonder why any designer would make a bag that looks so close to anothers?
> 
> Did you guys see her Hanson shirt? LOL



Actually a lot of designers seem to do it these days! Coach has been making a lot of stuff that is similar to Prada, LV, etc


----------



## gladiola1167

ralewi said:


> coach must send her a new bag every month.


I agree... Coach must send her a new bag every month!  This must mean that she should be receiving the "banned letter" anytime now! lol


----------



## ralewi

gladiola1167 said:


> I agree... Coach must send her a new bag every month!  This must mean that she should be receiving the "banned letter" anytime now! lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte

teerash said:


> Do you know what brand it is? I wonder why any designer would make a bag that looks so close to anothers?
> 
> Did you guys see her Hanson shirt? LOL



No, I don't know the brand but designers "borrow" ideas or are inspired by each other all the time.  Coach is guilty of this as well.  One of the new Fall bags "borrowed" its turnlock detail from Hermes.  I know know much about Hermes but that turnlock closure it pretty well known.


----------



## LoveTheC

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with the Audrey Flagship embossed python large Andie cinched tote #17037 in parchment.


 

WOW!  That's waaaay too big on her.


----------



## jade

LoveTheC said:


> WOW!  That's waaaay too big on her.



I agree, she needs something smaller.


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria with the large Natalie straw python tote #16838, $458. She does like to travel with the bigger Coach bags.


----------



## DisCo

Christina Hendricks carrying a Stewardess (love this colour)


----------



## blah956

her head is so small for her body lol


----------



## donnaoh

blah956 said:


> her head is so small for her body lol


...I saw someone the other day whose head was too BIG for their body...


----------



## sandyclaws

donnaoh said:


> ...I saw someone the other day whose head was too BIG for their body...


 
bahahhahaha


----------



## DisCo

Sophia Bush


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ I'm lovin' it! the bag looks amazing!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

oooh i love that python sage charlize has =]


----------



## crushgoil

mmm I love Charlize's bag!!


----------



## giagnm

I don't know which looks better, Charlize or her python Kristin.  The lady always looks great.


----------



## YokelMel

I'm loving all of the classics showing up on the celebs!


----------



## temo

YokelMel said:


> I'm loving all of the classics showing up on the celebs!



Me too!  I think that photo of Sophia Bush looks so clean, classic, in proportion, and truly put together.  A look you don't often see with celebs these days!  Thumbs up for her!


----------



## cheapskate

DisCo said:


> Christina Hendricks carrying a Stewardess (love this colour)



Is this an older bag or is it just not on Coach's website yet?

Edit: I see it on Net-A-Porter, but only in the dark brown, not the color Christina is carrying.


----------



## Mikaelha

donnaoh said:


> ...I saw someone the other day whose head was too BIG for their body...



HAHAHAHHAHAHAAA, I saw someone too, just wrong...


----------



## peggyo

cheapskate said:


> Is this an older bag or is it just not on Coach's website yet?
> 
> Edit: I see it on Net-A-Porter, but only in the dark brown, not the color Christina is carrying.


You're correct about the color. I was in my local Coach boutique today and asked about colors and she said the Coach boutiques have no way to know what's going on with the colors/styles offered via Net-A-Porter because it's totally separate to the Coach shops.  She did say she wouldn't be surprised if celebs could special order colors just for the publicity/exposure it would generate. Don't know if that's true or not, but maybe that's how Christina ended up with that bag in what looks like British Tan.  Lovely though, isn't it?!


----------



## cheapskate

peggyo said:


> You're correct about the color. I was in my local Coach boutique today and asked about colors and she said the Coach boutiques have no way to know what's going on with the colors/styles offered via Net-A-Porter because it's totally separate to the Coach shops.  She did say she wouldn't be surprised if celebs could special order colors just for the publicity/exposure it would generate. Don't know if that's true or not, but maybe that's how Christina ended up with that bag in what looks like British Tan.  Lovely though, isn't it?!



Yes.  It looks great on her.  She has kind of a throwback sort of figure and style and the bag is perfect with it.  By throwback, I mean she's more of a voluptuous Marilyn Monroe type, rather than the stick-thin actresses who populate most of the landscape these days.  I love her look.


----------



## DisCo

New Coach ad w/ Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## jelita78

aaarrghhhhh
Gwyneth is uberrr gorgeous!! 
simply perfect!


----------



## ralewi

she looks great.  what a cool idea to hook your sunglasses on your purse.


----------



## muggles

The pics of that bag are great! Makes me want one!!!


----------



## Petrova

What is the name of the Coach purse in the campaign with Gwenyth?


----------



## Bag Fetish

WANT this sophia!! 










DisCo said:


> New Coach ad w/ Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Petrova

I really like this bag, but am disappointed it isn't leather.


----------



## Calico

ralewi said:


> she looks great.  what a cool idea to hook your sunglasses on your purse.



Yep I always hook mine on one of my Sabrina's rings!


----------



## blah956




----------



## paula3boys

Petrova said:


> I really like this bag, but am disappointed it isn't leather.



Ditto


----------



## jelita78

What material is this??
Quilted satin? Canvas?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

jelita78 said:


> What material is this??
> Quilted satin? Canvas?



im pretty sure its nylon


----------



## Rainbow 06

oxlivhopexo said:


> im pretty sure its nylon


It is Nylon like the quilted Ski Bunny Nylon bags that Poppy made last winter. The SA at a store where they had them said they were very fragile sort of like a down jacket nylon. And, not an every day bag. I have enough fragile bags that make me nervous.  I thought this looked sturdy, light and durable. I guess not.


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longora with a large coral Audrey embossed python flagship tote


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria and her initial "E" keyfob


----------



## ralewi

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria and her initial "E" keyfob


 She really does love coach.


----------



## Her Wicked Ways

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria and her initial "E" keyfob


*I'm surprised that they didn't ask Eva Longoria to be Coach ambassador instead of Gwyneth Paltrow since Eva likes and uses Coach.*


----------



## Her Wicked Ways

DisCo said:


> Christina Hendricks carrying a Stewardess (love this colour)



*It's nice to know that Christina is a fan of Coach. The original Coach handbags are back in style.*


----------



## golde

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longora with a large coral Audrey embossed python flagship tote





BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria and her initial "E" keyfob



These look like they were taken on the same day (exact same outfit). Why is she carrying the Coach in one photo and a Birkin in the other??


----------



## BonBonz

golde said:


> These look like they were taken on the same day (exact same outfit). Why is she carrying the Coach in one photo and a Birkin in the other??



Maybe the python tote was her work bag and she switched to the Birkin for lunch or dinner??? Dunno.

Here she is again with the python tote on July 20th headed into the hair salon.


----------



## BonBonz

Jessica Alba leaving her baby shower on July 24th with a black Audrey leather Leigh slim tote


----------



## nutrihuney

peggyo said:


> You're correct about the color. I was in my local Coach boutique today and asked about colors and she said the Coach boutiques have no way to know what's going on with the colors/styles offered via Net-A-Porter because it's totally separate to the Coach shops.  She did say she wouldn't be surprised if celebs could special order colors just for the publicity/exposure it would generate. Don't know if that's true or not, but maybe that's how Christina ended up with that bag in what looks like British Tan.  Lovely though, isn't it?!



this color and some other "fashion" colors have been added to some of the COACH classic collection on coach.com


----------



## cheapskate

nutrihuney said:


> this color and some other "fashion" colors have been added to some of the COACH classic collection on coach.com



I saw it on there earlier today  Might just be my next purchase.


----------



## Bag Me

Coach Classic - Stewardess Bag


----------



## xmisspurrfect

sammi-sweetheart.com/media/k2/items/cache/01f1a05053c6242fcfa23075e5b963c1_M.jpg

Sammi from Jersey Shore with a Coach.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Sorry~ wouldnt let me post the pic. Another pic. of Sammi with her Coach bag!!


----------



## xmisspurrfect

xmisspurrfect said:


> sammi-sweetheart.com/media/k2/items/cache/01f1a05053c6242fcfa23075e5b963c1_M.jpg
> 
> Sammi from Jersey Shore with a Coach.



Try again.


----------



## scorp116

Charlize Theron in London with a Sophia.  

Not sure of the exact style of the Sophia since I don't like Sophia's on me personally.  But I got excited when I saw a pic of Charlize Theron holding one!


----------



## kkroxybee

scorp116 said:


> Charlize Theron in London with a Sophia.
> 
> Not sure of the exact style of the Sophia since I don't like Sophia's on me personally.  But I got excited when I saw a pic of Charlize Theron holding one!



That's the new chevron nylon lindsay...I love it!!


----------



## wolvergambit

kkroxybee said:


> That's the new chevron nylon lindsay...I love it!!


 I love it too!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

BonBonz said:


> Jessica Alba leaving her baby shower on July 24th with a black Audrey leather Leigh slim tote


All the guests at her shower got an Audrey slim tote filled with goodies a their gift/party favor!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Crazy for Bags said:


> All the guests at her shower got an Audrey slim tote filled with goodies a their gift/party favor!



What a fantastic shower gift!


----------



## jan1124

Crazy for Bags said:


> All the guests at her shower got an Audrey slim tote filled with goodies a their gift/party favor!


  (Sorry.... I can't resist the following comment).  I wonder if she got them at the outlet for -50% + -30%?


----------



## ponytail

BonBonz said:


> Jessica Alba leaving her baby shower on July 24th with a black Audrey leather Leigh slim tote


 

 Scroll down in the article for more pics!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ica-Alba-leaves-baby-shower-car-presents.html

What's the other bag she's using--chanel?


----------



## petlouie

ponytail said:


> Scroll down in the article for more pics!
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ica-Alba-leaves-baby-shower-car-presents.html
> 
> What's the other bag she's using--chanel?


 
the other bag looks like a dior


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Icecaramellatte said:


> What a fantastic shower gift!


I agree!!  Remember when the Pink Patent totes were out a few years ago?  They sold out quick and there was a lady getting 5 of them from Nordstrom as gifts for her daughter's bridesmaids!!!  I wish!



jan1124 said:


> (Sorry.... I can't resist the following comment).  I wonder if she got them at the outlet for -50% + -30%?


lol - her shower was prior to them being at the outlet, so she missed the boat on that one.  Wonder who does her shopping - she could hire me!!!


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron


----------



## bibuscloset

Loveeeeeeeee this. Please don't stop posting pics..need more


----------



## BonBonz

I don't think this one was posted. Alyssa Milano and Selma Blair attending Evening of Shopping and Cocktails for the Children's Defense Fund hosted by Coach on April 20, 2011. Alyssa has a black Kristin wristlet and Selma has the blush Madison gathered clutch.


----------



## nutrihuney

jessica alba wearing the ocelot infinity scarf

pic via PopSugar


----------



## aoiamayu

love this thread!


----------



## DisCo

Amber Heard


----------



## Goofydes

I think I need some mental help, but I could have sworn I saw the woman in the Corona commercial last night carrying a Kristen bag.


----------



## sandyclaws

Goofydes said:


> I think I need some mental help, but I could have sworn I saw the woman in the Corona commercial last night carrying a Kristen bag.


 
 that would awesome if someone could investigate this. anyone else see it? i dont pay for cable :shame: so i dont get to see much of commercials unless i go to my moms...instead we pay for internet so we get Netflix and HuluPlus on top of that i'll catch show online.


----------



## lucydee

DisCo said:


> Amber Heard


 
She looks Fabulous with that bag!


----------



## ozmodiar

Gwyneth Paltrow with the Madison Embossed Python Zip Clutch


----------



## Headlighted

Goldie Hawn, from an article on PerezHilton. She's carrying the laser cut Sophia, seems to be the large.


----------



## nursie

^yay goldie hawn, one of the few celebrities in this thread that i recognize, with a bag i have


----------



## BonBonz

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing a British tan Coach Classic Leather Shoulder Purse at Vogue's Fashion's Night Out afterparty at the Bond Street Coach flagship store in London.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Anna Faris with a Coach Chelsea Flagship Tote in Buffalo Leather, Ash


----------



## wolvergambit

Another photo of Charlize Theron with the Nylon Chevron Lindsey in Grey!


----------



## qudz104

this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in  Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley? 
http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39


----------



## dawnqueenb69

qudz104 said:


> this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley?
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39


 *wow it does look like a replica of sabrina...not one that I would ever buy*


----------



## Ellapretty

It totally does, but it is SO not cute...all the bags in her new boutique look like knockoffs - she has a lot of the LV mono print/vachetta type bags - but her print is so icky...



qudz104 said:


> this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in  Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley?
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39


----------



## madisonave5011

qudz104 said:


> this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in  Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley?
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39


OMG I cant even believe that! Its a total copy!! Looks like a bad fake : (


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

I don't really like Paris H.'s taste any way. Beauty is the combination of side and out. She only has half of it.


----------



## qudz104

yup, it def looks like a knockoff sabrina.. i hope noone ends up buying it, but then again, thats probably why shes launching the collection in another country!


----------



## just1morebag

check out the bag halle is carrying, why does she carry coach so much? do you think she likes it? or they just pay her well,,,


----------



## fleurdelis816

^why does it seem like these celebrities are always carrying bags that either aren't out yet? or they aren't available to the public? I don't necesarily mean the one Halle is carrying above...but I've never seen that one and it seems like 7 times out of 10 that I see a celebrity photo they have some obscure bag that can't be bought by us. Do you all find that to be the case as well?


----------



## kmb562

Yeah it always seems like celebrities get bags early. But at least it gives us a sneak peek!


----------



## fleurdelis816

kmb562 said:


> Yeah it always seems like celebrities get bags early. But at least it gives us a sneak peek!


 
very true! and gets us drooling!


----------



## mintrified

qudz104 said:


> this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in  Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley?
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39



wow even the bags in the back are coach look-a-likes. 
paris isn't very creative if she's ripping off other designers, I wonder how much she charges for her bags.


----------



## just1morebag

fleurdelis816 said:


> ^why does it seem like these celebrities are always carrying bags that either aren't out yet? or they aren't available to the public? I don't necesarily mean the one Halle is carrying above...but I've never seen that one and it seems like 7 times out of 10 that I see a celebrity photo they have some obscure bag that can't be bought by us. Do you all find that to be the case as well?


 yes, i agree thats usaully the case but that one is actually out,,, & i believe might even be at outlet,, it looks like a kristen tote


----------



## Pebbles1

just1morebag said:


> check out the bag halle is carrying, why does she carry coach so much? do you think she likes it? or they just pay her well,,,



I was wondering the same thing. She always has a big Coach bag on her arms.


----------



## ozmodiar

^She's not paid but is probably sent free bags before they are released.

And yes, that Kristin Tote was deleted last month. I remember seeing photos of Halle with that bag several months ago.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I remember reading a few years back that Coach has parties for Celebs where they close the store and let celebs buy at a discount.  I don't know if they are still doing it though.


----------



## lucydee

just1morebag said:


> check out the bag halle is carrying, why does she carry coach so much? do you think she likes it? or they just pay her well,,,


 I just saw this bag at the outlet yesterday.  It looks great on her but too big for me.


----------



## ltbag

Celebrities (especially A list celebrities like Halle) get free bags so that they can be photographed with them at places and create demand for the bag.  Halle is not paying for her Coach bags I am pretty certain.  

That does not mean they are not gorgeous bags though.  I love that Kristin elevated Tote on her.


----------



## ahowe07

Halle Berry LOVES coach, she is the reason I jumped on the large zoe for a school bag, I needed to make sure it was big enough and could only find pictures of it on a person on Halle Berry!


----------



## ahowe07

ltbag said:


> Celebrities (especially A list celebrities like Halle) get free bags so that they can be photographed with them at places and create demand for the bag. Halle is not paying for her Coach bags I am pretty certain.
> 
> That does not mean they are not gorgeous bags though. I love that Kristin elevated Tote on her.


 
Of course she gets them for free! Even so she isn't wearing them just because she's getting paid, she actually likes them, she'll wear the same purse over and over and over! I love seeing pictures of celebrities, they have their huge *** bag, but they're carrying "crest white strips" in their hand... um yea, totally obvious!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jessica Alba with her Station bag 06.07.11*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## fleurdelis816

^It's actually the Station bag not the Willis, but good eye!


----------



## luvs*it*

fleurdelis816 said:


> ^It's actually the Station bag not the Willis, but good eye!


 
*~*I couldn't figure out which of the two it was...thanks!! I'll change it for reference  *~*


----------



## coachluvver

The character Emily on Revenge was carrying a Kristin.


----------



## The tall one

Vanessa Marcil ("General Hospital")


----------



## Rainbow 06

coachluvver said:


> The character Emily on Revenge was carrying a Kristin.


 Emily had her Kristin on last night too. I think it was the ivory Spectator Hobo without the long strap.


----------



## yellowbernie

Rainbow 06 said:


> Emily had her Kristin on last night too. I think it was the ivory Spectator Hobo without the long strap.


 
I saw that also, I thought it might be the champagne color, it had a shimmer to it.


----------



## codegirl

yellowbernie said:


> I saw that also, I thought it might be the champagne color, it had a shimmer to it.


 


Rainbow 06 said:


> Emily had her Kristin on last night too. I think it was the ivory Spectator Hobo without the long strap.


 
Saw that too and was wondering what color it was.  I was thinking it might be patent cuz of the shine so was guessing patent putty.   ????


----------



## Headlighted

It's the beige patent that came out a few months ago! I've seen it a few times now!


----------



## Rainbow 06

yellowbernie said:


> I saw that also, I thought it might be the champagne color, it had a shimmer to it.


 I  thought I saw a croc strap up close on that bag and definitely the longer strap taken off. So, I thought it was like my croc pink multi tote. The Champagne does not have a croc strap. But, in Hollywood, they can change the strap at will and just change it on another bag. I wish I could have seen a side shot. Once I saw a black hobo on Cameron Diaz in a movie with Tom Cruise and they had all of the information on a blog. They said it was the Coach Ali new style no longer available. I copied the picture and I looked at that bag on Ebay and it did not have the cushion shoulder pad like the Sabrina has and that Ali had in the movie.  I wanted to scream and say "hold still" Emily. LOL


----------



## Rainbow 06

Headlighted said:


> It's the beige patent that came out a few months ago! I've seen it a few times now!


 Hmmm, maybe she has ttwo ivory colored bags? I could have sworn it had a croc strap , it was very textured like mine is in a close up and a lot was going on in detail on the friont. Believe me,  I was two inches away from the TV and I played in again on Hulu.  I love that show!!


----------



## beachgirl38

qudz104 said:


> this isnt a coach bag, but i just wanted to post a pic of one of the bags in  Paris Hilton's new collection... does this remind anyone of a coach sabrina/ashley?
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-thread/paris-hilton-brings-her-brand-to-india/39


 
That is totally a copy of the coach sabrina!!  It looks exactly like it!


----------



## beachgirl38

coachluvver said:


> The character Emily on Revenge was carrying a Kristin.


 
I saw that too!  It looked flat & empty though!   Great show!


----------



## trucoachaddict

Rainbow 06 said:


> I  thought I saw a croc strap up close on that bag and definitely the longer strap taken off. So, I thought it was like my croc pink multi tote. The Champagne does not have a croc strap. But, in Hollywood, they can change the strap at will and just change it on another bag. I wish I could have seen a side shot. Once I saw a black hobo on Cameron Diaz in a movie with Tom Cruise and they had all of the information on a blog. They said it was the Coach Ali new style no longer available. I copied the picture and I looked at that bag on Ebay and it did not have the cushion shoulder pad like the Sabrina has and that Ali had in the movie.  I wanted to scream and say "hold still" Emily. LOL



I noticed that too rainbow. Both Cameron and Tom's movie Night and Day & Emily in Revenge one of my favorite shows right now.


----------



## Rainbow 06

trucoachaddict said:


> I noticed that too rainbow. Both Cameron and Tom's movie Night and Day & Emily in Revenge one of my favorite shows right now.



Me too!  Love that show!  That was a fun movie!


----------



## sandyclaws

i was watching a TV series called BREAKING BAD on Netflix and theres one episode where the wife goes into a meeting...long story short she dressed up to get attention (showing some cleavage trying to be all seductive/slutty?) and she was carrying a *Gold Sequence Poppy Groovy*....lol i was like "oh oh hey! Thats a COACH bag!!! yay!" fiance thought i was nuts but i want that bag too!


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria with a lake Pinnacle Eva. I think it's the smaller size.


----------



## KatK

sandyclaws said:


> i was watching a TV series called BREAKING BAD on Netflix and theres one episode where the wife goes into a meeting...long story short she dressed up to get attention (showing some cleavage trying to be all seductive/slutty?) and she was carrying a *Gold Sequence Poppy Groovy*....lol i was like "oh oh hey! Thats a COACH bag!!! yay!" fiance thought i was nuts but i want that bag too!



My son loves "Breaking Bad".  I love most of the Poppy Sequin Bags that they have come out with so far, but my fav is the Poppy Editorial Sequin Rocker, she's


----------



## lucydee

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with a lake Pinnacle Eva. I think it's the smaller size.


As always Eva looks Gorgeous!  The bag fits her well especially since her name is Eva


----------



## cathead87

This pic was posted in the LP Forum...but, I couldn't help but notice the guy carrying the Coach messenger bag.


----------



## VaderDawsn

Here's a photo of Vanessa Carlton, with what I think is a vintage Coach bag. 

http://v-carlton.net/photos/displayimage.php?album=300&pos=2

Can anyone identify it?


----------



## StupidLamb

I have been watching American Horror Story and Jessica Lange's character carries the patent leather Sophia in bone? Can't remember the color name. It looks great on camera lol


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria at LAX with her lake Pinnacle Eva. In front of her is someone's legacy stripe tote!!!


----------



## AliMarie

StupidLamb said:


> I have been watching American Horror Story and Jessica Lange's character carries the patent leather Sophia in bone? Can't remember the color name. It looks great on camera lol



Okay, so it wasn't just me!
Also, check out all of the bags that Hayden/Kate Mara carries throughout her episodes. Almost all are Coach!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

StupidLamb said:


> I have been watching American Horror Story and Jessica Lange's character carries the patent leather Sophia in bone? Can't remember the color name. It looks great on camera lol


 
Yes!  She's had that bag in the last couple of episodes and it's gorgeous!  Of course, Jessica Lange could make ANY bag look fantastic . . . love her!


----------



## katev

I turned on the TV the other day to come across a movie that I had seen a long time ago and forgotten about. It was "An Unmarried Woman" starring Jill Claybourgh. I was glad to re-discover the film because it is a very powerful film and Claybourgh was nominated for a best actress Oscar for her performance. 

This time I noticed a detail that I had missed during the original viewing, Jill Claybourgh's character carries a brown Stewardess bag almost constantly throughout the movie. The film was released in 1978 and Coach first created the Stewardess Bag in 1977, so it was brand new when the film was made. 

Claybourgh's character is a strong, sophisticated woman and both the film and the bag have withstood the test of time! 

I think that the bag is British Tan rather than Mahagony but I am not sure. Below is a link to some clips from the film. If you move the slider forward to 6:45 through 7:20 you will get some good views of the bag. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4KYLlreX-w


----------



## baghag411

Definitely British Tan!!


----------



## katev

baghag411 said:


> Definitely British Tan!!


 
Thanks, that's what I thought but it is nice to get confirmation!


----------



## trucoachaddict

katev said:


> I turned on the TV the other day to come across a movie that I had seen a long time ago and forgotten about. It was "An Unmarried Woman" starring Jill Claybourgh. I was glad to re-discover the film because it is a very powerful film and Claybourgh was nominated for a best actress Oscar for her performance.
> 
> This time I noticed a detail that I had missed during the original viewing, Jill Claybourgh's character carries a brown Stewardess bag almost constantly throughout the movie. The film was released in 1978 and Coach first created the Stewardess Bag in 1977, so it was brand new when the film was made.
> 
> Claybourgh's character is a strong, sophisticated woman and both the film and the bag have withstood the test of time!
> 
> I think that the bag is British Tan rather than Mahagony but I am not sure. Below is a link to some clips from the film. If you move the slider forward to 6:45 through 7:20 you will get some good views of the bag.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4KYLlreX-w





I remember seeing this bag in this movie about 7 years ago too. I thought to myself "This is only a few years before my mom began wearing coach" I really enjoyed the movie. Nice.


----------



## baghag411

You're welcome 



katev said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought but it is nice to get confirmation!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jenna Dewan with a Chevron Lindsey 11.24.11...love the color & her outfit!*~*

Credit: Just Jared


----------



## baghag411

Ahhhh!!!  I need that color!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jessica Alba*~*

Credit: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## sandyclaws

I'm watching American Horror Story and the old lady is carrying a camel patent Sophia!


----------



## sandyclaws

StupidLamb said:
			
		

> I have been watching American Horror Story and Jessica Lange's character carries the patent leather Sophia in bone? Can't remember the color name. It looks great on camera lol



Lol I just added this as well! Love that bag!


----------



## Warcraft Wench

Does anyone watch the show Parks and Recreation? I think when Tammy #2 came to testify against Leslie she plopped a Sabrina on the table.


----------



## gabz

was that a sabrina? i couldnt tell.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jenna Dewan with a Chevron Lindsey (if you're tired of seeing pics of JD, let me know!! Lol) I love the color!! Also, Jessica Alba...*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## Gwtwmum3

I saw Parks and Recreation but I thought it was a Sophia.  Either way, as soon as I saw the bottom of it, I immediately perked up and thought "COACH"!


----------



## ambicion6

Ali Larter.
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/07/article-2070939-0F15111F00000578-152_468x905.jpg  
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/07/article-2070939-0F15101800000578-875_468x920.jpg

oh geez. having issues!
well, here's the original article.
love the color of the bag!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2070939/Ali-Larter-fashion-fail-How-wear-leather-trousers.html


----------



## chex62

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Jessica Alba*~*
> 
> Credit: Celebrity Gossip



What bag is this?


----------



## chex62

sorry for a double post!


----------



## ecj*waxy

chex62 said:


> What bag is this?


Pinnacle Eva in Lake


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria on different occasion
From people.com


----------



## Twingles

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20556178,00.html

Is this Coach that Paris is carrying?


----------



## ecj*waxy

Twingles said:


> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20556178,00.html
> 
> Is this Coach that Paris is carrying?


No.  It could be from her own line.....I think she did some that were "Coach-like".


----------



## Twingles

ecj*waxy said:


> No.  It could be from her own line.....I think she did some that were "Coach-like".



Thank you...I'll bet you're right!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Twingles said:


> Thank you...I'll bet you're right!


You're welcome!


----------



## photogurl

I know it has been talked about but finally got pictures. Holly Madison's coach agenda:


----------



## sthoreso11

From People.com

Looks like a gathered sophia or Lindsey!


----------



## lulugirl37

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwmy87ElJB1r3t7zio1_500.png

not sure if it's coach, but it look like it to me///


----------



## tannedsilk

lulugirl37 said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwmy87ElJB1r3t7zio1_500.png
> 
> not sure if it's coach, but it look like it to me///



It's an ergo convertible tote, like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-ERGO-...H_Handbags&hash=item5ae42341f5#ht_8003wt_1052


----------



## BonBonz

Gwyneth Paltrow with the rasberry (?) Lindsey from a Chinese website.


----------



## cheapskate

Dunno if this counts or not, but tonight on _Parenthood_, Julia (Erika Christensen) gave her grandmother an Abigail in dove for her birthday.


----------



## BellevueLady

Gwyneth Paltrow in Beijing for Coach 70th Anniversary Celebration.

http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-11-18/...ch-70th-anniversary-celebration-in-beijing-3/


----------



## m3rma1d

cheapskate said:


> Dunno if this counts or not, but tonight on _Parenthood_, Julia (Erika Christensen) gave her grandmother an Abigail in dove for her birthday.




Haha, tonight on 'Last Man Standing' the daughter had a huge red patent (I think?) something Coach hanging on her wall... Someday I will be a smarty and know the purse names.


----------



## Restore724

Watch *Coach Kristin* in action at TV Show: Revenge
Duress An unstable visitor crashes Daniel's intimate birthday celebration.
http://abc.go.com/watch/revenge/SH55126554/VD55160827/duress
_--> scroll over to 11 minutes_


----------



## trucoachaddict

Restore724 said:


> Watch *Coach Kristin* in action at TV Show: Revenge
> Duress An unstable visitor crashes Daniel's intimate birthday celebration.
> http://abc.go.com/watch/revenge/SH55126554/VD55160827/duress
> _--> scroll over to 11 minutes_



yeah this is the 2nd time she's worn this on the show. I love this show.


----------



## Headlighted

trucoachaddict said:


> yeah this is the 2nd time she's worn this on the show. I love this show.


I've seen it at least 3-4 times now! It's a popular bag choice!


----------



## anna_mg

trucoachaddict said:


> yeah this is the 2nd time she's worn this on the show. I love this show.



Love the show, loved the bag as well. Is the exact color no longer available? I can't seem to locate it on coach.com

best, 

Anna


----------



## Rainbow 06

anna_mg said:


> Love the show, loved the bag as well. Is the exact color no longer available? I can't seem to locate it on coach.com
> 
> best,
> 
> Anna


This bag was from a few seasons ago. It is a Kristin patent leather hobo in "bone. "  I ordered it myself and there was a problem with the horse and carriage being straight and little black dots in the patent. Otherwise I really loved it, but another member seemed to find the same thing on hers with the dots as I recall and so I did not reorder it. It looks great on "Amanda" and last week she seemed to wear the smaller Kristin hippie in gunmetal.  Maybe Coach will have new colors and add patents in the spring so keep an eye out!!!


----------



## anna_mg

Rainbow 06 said:


> This bag was from a few seasons ago. It is a Kristin patent leather hobo in "bone. "  I ordered it myself and there was a problem with the horse and carriage being straight and little black dots in the patent. Otherwise I really loved it, but another member seemed to find the same thing on hers with the dots as I recall and so I did not reorder it. It looks great on "Amanda" and last week she seemed to wear the smaller Kristin hippie in gunmetal.  Maybe Coach will have new colors and add patents in the spring so keep an eye out!!!



Thanks for the info, sorry to hear about problems with your bag. With next season of Revenge happening, I wonder how many other nice bags we'll get to see


----------



## Rainbow 06

anna_mg said:


> Thanks for the info, sorry to hear about problems with your bag. With next season of Revenge happening, I wonder how many other nice bags we'll get to see


 We will get to see tonight again. I think that she wore a silver or gunmetal Kristin Hippie as well to a luncheon this season. She dresses so cute!. There was also a larger black scuff mark under the strap of my bag just by the chain hardware about 1/2 long  If the bag was not full price and came from the Outlet , I would have dealt with it since it looks so great on her, but I hate for a bag to arrive imperfect. Maybe it happend with the light patent when it rubs against other bags or clothes.  Too bad, it is a really pretty bag. I wonder if any of the other girls have it and it did not have scruffs or dots. Watch tonight!!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

anna_mg said:


> Love the show, loved the bag as well. Is the exact color no longer available? I can't seem to locate it on coach.com
> 
> best,
> 
> Anna


Anna, last night on Revenge "Emily" wore a bone leather bag with a white shirt. The bag had whipstiching on it.  It was big, soft and smooshy kind of like the pebble Marielle leather this year.  Maybe it is a Coach bag that will be in this next floorset this week? Hope so. We like her taste in bags, lol


----------



## jasminaona

love this forum.


----------



## donnaoh

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with a lake Pinnacle Eva. I think it's the smaller size.


I so love this bag in Lake... I pick it up and parade around the store with it every time I am passing by my Coach store. It's just not practical for me so it would probably not get any use *sigh*


----------



## happywife18

View from the top movie...stewardess bag. I love this bag so much, I want one in every color.


----------



## crazynbk

happywife18 said:


> View from the top movie...stewardess bag. I love this bag so much, I want one in every color.


Luv this color ^^


----------



## Ellesbells

Pretty sure this is a Willis bag.

Rashida Jones:


----------



## Rainbow 06

trucoachaddict said:


> yeah this is the 2nd time she's worn this on the show. I love this show.


  Yep, everytime Emily wears a Coach bag or a new unknown bag she makes everything look so good!! I found one store that still had one, but it was scuffed patent. I guess light patent scuffs easily.


----------



## mary G

Rose Mcgowen and Selma Blair with Vermillion Poppy Willis So Cute!


----------



## missy_g

The woman on My 600lb Wife on TLC (I think it's called that...the woman has lost almost 500 pounds since surgery, so I'm assuming that's what it is) has a Coach bag...part of me thinks it's fake though so I don't know if it goes here or someplace else...maybe someone can help me...It has like these short fat C's all over the place and just looks gross...LOL


----------



## cjones8854

Loving that Vermillion Poppy!! Gorgeous color!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I'm starting to this they were giving the Willis bag to different celebrities - why would they all choose this one style? Hmmm..


----------



## scrpo83

Princess of Asturias of Spain (Sophia Satchel)

http://picture.belga.be/belgapicture/picture/33244662.html?citemId=3526958-3


----------



## CandleMommy

Cheryl24 said:


> Lacey Chabert - this girl needs to be a model for Coach.  She obviously loves the brand!  This bag is gorgeous!!


I really like that bag!


----------



## lucydee

Bobbi Christina, Witney Houston's daughter.  She is carrying Madison Shoulder Bag in Black Leather. Pic from US Weekly
Boy I feel for her and Cissy Houston.


----------



## BonBonz

Oscar winner Octavia Spencer with her black Pinnacle Allie after the Oscars. Looks good with her Oscar trophy, doesn't it.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

this was on vogue.com someone wore this during milan fashion week


----------



## katev

The current issue of Us magazine has a section on "Bags to Die For!" and the Coach Willis (modeled by Selma Blair) is the only affordable bag in the bunch (but I really love that green Gucci!)


----------



## Shoebaglady

Thanks for posting this!  good to know.....


----------



## Tamy1119

I love that he got the idea from his teen daughter... LOL.. I think that is great...!!!


----------



## katev

Tamy1119 said:


> I love that he got the idea from his teen daughter... LOL.. I think that is great...!!!


 
It may actually explain the reason behind entire Poppy line and the fact that in recent years Coach has expanded their product lines to also appeal to younger consumers. It may also explain why they use such young-looking models on their website's main page.


----------



## Jessi319

oxlivhopexo said:


> this was on vogue.com someone wore this during milan fashion week


 
yessss!!!   Haaawt!


----------



## sophi24

coolspotters.com has a lot of pictures of celebs wearing coach.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Sasha Pieterse (Pretty Little Liars) wearing a Quilted Chevron Nylon Sophia*~*

Credit: Tlfan


----------



## disstuff

These pics are great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lov

Here is Coach's flicker page with a bunch of celebrity pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coach_inc/


----------



## AndagainSalvage

What JEANS is she wearing here? I love them. Current/Elliott perhaps?




DisCo said:


> Charlize Theron


----------



## BonBonz

Pic of January Jones. Is this a Coach Classics duffle bag?


----------



## KatK

Love that duffle!


----------



## ooo

I must be getting old.. I don't recognize most of these people.


----------



## pebblelina

ooo said:


> I must be getting old.. I don't recognize most of these people.



Haahaaaa  I am with you on this.  It's worst when you don't watch TV, I haven't the slightest who anyone is at all.  I do watch old dvd's, which of course, none would ever even remember


----------



## Charmeh

photogurl said:


> I know it has been talked about but finally got pictures. Holly Madison's coach agenda:



Oh lord, where can I find this agenda?


----------



## slowlikehoney

BonBonz said:


> Pic of January Jones. Is this a Coach Classics duffle bag?



I have this one in black, but it's vintage so it's h e a v y.  I love it but I usually only use it when I travel.  I never thought to wear it crossbody, though, so maybe that would take some of the weight off my shoulder.  Hmmm...


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Has anyone seen the Hallmark movie 'Lake Effects'? I am watching it now (paused actually...I know it's an obsession) and the daughter...played by Scottie Thompson is carrying what looks like a Chelsea tote. Not sure what bag it is but it was cool seeing a Coach signature bag pop up on tv. 

Does anyone know what bag it is?


----------



## opfell

Is this a Coach bag Selma Blair has?


----------



## ozmodiar

opfell said:


> Is this a Coach bag Selma Blair has?



Not Coach. I'm not sure, but it might be Prada.


----------



## jelita78

oxlivhopexo said:
			
		

> this was on vogue.com someone wore this during milan fashion week



This, i likeee
What style is it?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

jelita78 said:


> This, i likeee
> What style is it?



It's a Willis in Vermillion.


----------



## jelita78

SilviaLovesBags said:
			
		

> It's a Willis in Vermillion.



Thanks!
Darnnn i have been missing a lot lately..
Gonna visit the clubhouse Willis thread!


----------



## olayinka00

omg i love Jessica alba handbags


----------



## Hoya94

oxlivhopexo said:


> this was on vogue.com someone wore this during milan fashion week



That's me in Milan with my Willis.  Don't I look fab?  LOL!  

Hoya


----------



## ledobe

Hoya94 said:


> That's me in Milan with my Willis.  Don't I look fab?  LOL!
> 
> Hoya



so cute how you matched your polish to the legacy stripe.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

I was watching an older episode of Parks And Recreation last night and noticed Leslie was carrying a brass/black Sophia. Tammy was also carrying the same bag two episodes before that.


----------



## BonBonz

Chloe Moretz with the Coach field bag I think it's called.


----------



## BonBonz

Nicole Scherzinger at LAX on June 17th with a parchment woven Caroline.


----------



## AmandaGator

Couldn't help but notice the bag January Jones is carrying!


----------



## *Michi*

For all of the K-pop fans out there (there must be some of us here), here's Seohyun from Girls' Generation (SNSD/TTS) with a mushroom (?) woven Kristin Round Satchel (Baby Sage)!


----------



## pot_luck

John Legends girlfriend.


Can someone ID the clutch please...


----------



## BonBonz

pot_luck said:


> John Legends girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Can someone ID the clutch please...


 
It's the Legacy Leather Large Clutch in cognac.  This clutch and other Legacy items are due to be launched in July. You might be able to call Coach directly to order it. Style number is 48021.


----------



## pot_luck

BonBonz said:


> It's the Legacy Leather Large Clutch in cognac.  This clutch and other Legacy items are due to be launched in July. You might be able to call Coach directly to order it. Style number is 48021.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BonBonz

Dianna Agron also with the Legacy Large Leather Clutch


----------



## BonBonz

More pics of celebrities with several upcoming Coach legacy bags from Coach's Summer Party at the High Line in New York City on June 19th.

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/bB59KqAyzYh/Summer+Party+HIGH+LINE+Presented+COACH/browse?Page=1


----------



## AmandaGator

BonBonz said:


> More pics of celebrities with several upcoming Coach legacy bags from Coach's Summer Party at the High Line in New York City on June 19th.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/bB59KqAyzYh/Summer+Party+HIGH+LINE+Presented+COACH/browse?Page=1



Wow, why can't I get invited to a party like that?!


----------



## BonBonz

Photo from people.com showing Kristin Bell and Rachel Bilson with Legacy Duffles.


----------



## Rainbow 06

pot_luck said:


> John Legends girlfriend.
> 
> 
> Can someone ID the clutch please...


Glad someone ID'ed that clutch. The leather looks so nice in the pic like Garcia leather , but I noticed the new legacy leather seemed thinner, less shiny. But the color is really nice and goes great with jeans .


----------



## LvoesBags

J wow


----------



## LvoesBags

J wow again with her Kristin


----------



## homme_boy

Here's singer Lana Del Rey with the Bleecker Legacy Weekend tote in Fawn.


----------



## Melon1

LvoesBags said:


> J wow again with her Kristin



She looks so scary with that bag that it almost makes me want to return my python hobo.


----------



## LvoesBags

Melon1 said:


> She looks so scary with that bag that it almost makes me want to return my python hobo.


lol


----------



## lacey_stiletto

I swear every pageant mom on Toddlers and Tiaras is sporting an MFF siggy duffle.


----------



## just1morebag

LvoesBags said:


> J wow again with her Kristin


 Uuuukkkyyy!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

Rainbow 06 said:
			
		

> Glad someone ID'ed that clutch. The leather looks so nice in the pic like Garcia leather , but I noticed the new legacy leather seemed thinner, less shiny. But the color is really nice and goes great with jeans .



I would also like to know what bag this is?


----------



## Bag Me

Miranda Kerr with Classic City Bag from People.com


----------



## KittyKwilter

Bag Me said:


> Miranda Kerr with Classic City Bag from People.com


This looks red. So is there a new red City Bag in the fall collection? I just bought the Vermillion, but would rather have red.  I tried to find this on People.com and can't.  Thanks.


----------



## Petrova

KittyKwilter said:


> This looks red. So is there a new red City Bag in the fall collection? I just bought the Vermillion, but would rather have red. I tried to find this on People.com and can't. Thanks.


 
Is she carrying the Vermillion or some other red color??


----------



## Bag Me

KittyKwilter said:


> This looks red. So is there a new red City Bag in the fall collection? I just bought the Vermillion, but would rather have red.  I tried to find this on People.com and can't.  Thanks.



http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20608950,00.html#21180490

It states "RED" Coach bag!!


----------



## BonBonz

Emma Roberts with a huge Coach shopping bag. Wonder what she bought?


----------



## BonBonz

Ashlee Simpson at the airport with a men's Hamptons Weekender travel tote.


----------



## CoachMaven

BonBonz said:


> Photo from people.com showing Kristin Bell and Rachel Bilson with Legacy Duffles.



The more I see this duffle in emerald, the more I think I want it for Fall!!


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria wearing a carnelian Legacy duffle (Source - Zimbio)


----------



## Candygrl84

Love this. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## mary G

Does anybody know what size  duffle  that Eva is wearing?Very Cute indeed!


----------



## Bag Me

mary G said:


> Does anybody know what size  duffle  that Eva is wearing?Very Cute indeed!



I say its the regular size...the large is really big!


----------



## sarahvcormier

BonBonz said:


> Oscar winner Octavia Spencer with her black Pinnacle Allie after the Oscars. Looks good with her Oscar trophy, doesn't it.


I love that she wore such a large bag to an awards show. That would be something I would try and do! lol. No small little clutch for me, those shows last hours!


----------



## just1morebag

Celebbbs feeling the duffle love





selma with a lrg new legacy duffle in Carnelian





January jones,,, lrg,, i think, Carnilian lgy duffle





& in white





& Eva with a med C duffle


----------



## walk-unafraid

Here's a picture of Christina Hendricks with her British Tan Stewardess.  I know she has carried this bag before.  Love her and her bag!

http://wpc.4d27.edgecastcdn.net/004D27/OnTheStreet/ChristinaHendricksGOTSRI/Christina+Hendricks+GOTS+RI+3.jpg


----------



## pursemate

Camila McConaughey with a Kristin Pinnacle Woven N/S Tote I think...


----------



## BonBonz

Taylor Swift with mini Legacy crossbody saddle bag in British tan.


----------



## mang0

From the Coach Taiwan site.  Some of these have been posted already, I think.


----------



## abandonedimages

Love, love, love all the carnelian duffle shots! Makes me want to get one in that color!


----------



## brahh

I'm really loving the Lg Duffle and Lg Candace Carryall! I left Coach several years ago when they left their classic styles and went cheap and carnival. Now I'm back checking these classic bags out...might have to get a couple! I wonder if Coach is realizing they made a huge mistake when they left their classic styles a few years back????!


----------



## CCfor C

Bag Me said:


> http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20608950,00.html#21180490
> 
> It states "RED" Coach bag!!



It's the vermillion city bag...I have it...the color is so lovely...it's a bit darker than the carnelian, which I also love...


----------



## KittyKwilter

CCfor C said:


> It's the vermillion city bag...I have it...the color is so lovely...it's a bit darker than the carnelian, which I also love...


I have the vermillion City Bag also. But apparently Coach made a red City Bag a few years ago. So I wonder, is this the red or the vermillion? I love my vermillion bag.


----------



## CCfor C

Hmmm...I didn't realize they made a red so it could be...I just thought People was being lazy and not wanting to spell out vermillion...!!! I wish Coach made more red bags...


----------



## KittyKwilter

Me too. I love red bags, and that's why I got the vermillion.  It was a compromise I guess.  I'd like a red Court Bag too.


----------



## just1morebag

brahh said:


> I'm really loving the Lg Duffle and Lg Candace Carryall! I left Coach several years ago when they left their classic styles and went cheap and carnival. Now I'm back checking these classic bags out...might have to get a couple! I wonder if Coach is realizing they made a huge mistake when they left their classic styles a few years back????!


 total agree-ance!!


----------



## just1morebag

Not necessarily on a celeb but two mags making reference & talking up the NEW LEGACY line


----------



## Shoebaglady

just1morebag said:
			
		

> Not necessarily on a celeb but two mags making reference & talking up the NEW LEGACY line



Thanks for posting these!!!!!!!


----------



## BonBonz

Country singer Miranda Lambert with a Coach python embossed Caroline. Photo from coolspotters.


----------



## Shoebaglady

People Magazine featuring the duffle & Candace :


----------



## just1morebag

Shoebaglady said:


> Thanks for posting these!!!!!!!


----------



## star kitty

just1morebag said:


> Not necessarily on a celeb but two mags making reference & talking up the NEW LEGACY line
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826617


 
That round purple bag is adorable!! I haven't seen that yet.  Does the mag give any info on it?


----------



## jan1124

star kitty said:


> That round purple bag is adorable!! I haven't seen that yet. Does the mag give any info on it?


 
I saw a reference to it somewhere in the longggggggg Fall 2012 thread - and that it should be on the next floorset.  It was called something like a "bean" bag.  If I can find it, I'll re-post the info.!


----------



## jan1124

star kitty said:


> That round purple bag is adorable!! I haven't seen that yet. Does the mag give any info on it?


 
Coach Fall 2012 Master Thread - Page 157 - PurseForum

more pics on post #2355... maybe an August release


----------



## MRSBWS

jan1124 said:


> Coach Fall 2012 Master Thread - Page 157 - PurseForum
> 
> more pics on post #2355... maybe an August release



Reminds me of the "Chester."
NML
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9b9df6d


----------



## star kitty

jan1124 said:


> I saw a reference to it somewhere in the longggggggg Fall 2012 thread - and that it should be on the next floorset. It was called something like a "bean" bag. If I can find it, I'll re-post the info.!


 


jan1124 said:


> Coach Fall 2012 Master Thread - Page 157 - PurseForum
> 
> more pics on post #2355... maybe an August release


 
Thanks for the info!! The bean bag is adorable! I will keep my eyes open for it in the next floor set. Thanks so much!!


----------



## JadaStormy

Bag Me said:


> Miranda Kerr with Classic City Bag from People.com


OMG I want this! This looks like a lipstick red not the orange-red that I've seen on the site. Why is it so hard to find a blood red leather bag with gold hardware??


----------



## icorrick

LvoesBags said:


> J wow



is this the round kristin..or a sage?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

icorrick said:


> is this the round kristin..or a sage?



It's a Python Kristin Round Satchel aka Baby Sage.


----------



## Jesssh

carly rae jepsen rockin' her caroline with a gun-wielding kitty cat sweatshirt:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/carly-rae-jepsen-760510-2.html#post22489404

And sophia (scroll down)....


----------



## tannedsilk

Jesssh said:


> carly rae jepsen rockin' her caroline with a gun-wielding kitty cat sweatshirt:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/carly-rae-jepsen-760510-2.html#post22489404
> 
> And sophia (scroll down)....



I think that's a gathered pleated Caroline.


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria with a parchment Pinnacle woven leather tote.


----------



## just1morebag

Check out Evas bag !!


----------



## BonBonz

Anna Faris with a British tan duffle


----------



## abandonedimages

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with a parchment Pinnacle woven leather tote.



GAH! SO in love with that bag!


----------



## kj865

beautiful


----------



## bondiboy1000

Great pics!  Coach is awesome!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Here's a link to Christina Hendricks wearing what looks like a cognac legacy bag (looks like patricia's legacy? Not sure). Coach, regardless. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2211040/Mad-Mens-Christina-Hendricks-keeps-coordinated-double-breasted-coat-matching-tan-accessories.html


----------



## BonBonz

Pics of bloggers with the Candace medium carryall.


----------



## slowlikehoney

BonBonz said:
			
		

> Pics of bloggers with the Candace medium carryall.



I really like that bag! I know it's a Celine inspired bag, but I like it so much more than the luggage one. 
It doesn't have a weird looking "face" on it!


----------



## anthrosphere

nevermind


----------



## PiojisPink

Just spotted Deena Cortese wearing a MFF Ashley Carryall in an episode of Jersey Shore


----------



## just1morebag

BonBonz said:
			
		

> Pics of bloggers with the Candace medium carryall.



I love that u did this !!! They look so good... just as good as the celebs anyday !!!


----------



## tannedsilk

Gail King - American Icon Tote in Cherry (not sure why this surprises me, but it does)


----------



## WNYsketch

I was just watching Parks and Recreation.  Lucy Lawless is guest starring and in the opening she had the Kristen Hobo in Mushroom.  I noticed since I have the same one


----------



## colabear1

No coach bag but there is the background. he is just yummy!


----------



## jelita78

colabear1 said:
			
		

> No coach bag but there is the background. he is just yummy!



Oh yummy indeed!!
LOLz


----------



## Lyndsey21

Here's a link to Us Magazine's new "What's in my bag". It's a Bleecker tote. It's Jenna Dewan-Tatum's bag.


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/jenna-dewan-tatum-whats-in-my-bag-2012111


----------



## Angelil

Christina Hendricks with one of the Legacy pieces in Emerald


----------



## tonij2000

Bobbie Kristina (daughter of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown) carried a saffron Lindsey on one of the episodes.

She must favor Coach bc she carried a black MSB last year.


----------



## BonBonz

Elizabeth Banks from the movie Hunger Games with the Legacy mini saddle bag in vermillion.


----------



## pmburk

Angelil said:


> Christina Hendricks with one of the Legacy pieces in Emerald


 
If I'm not mistaken, that's the Legacy leather Ipad clutch in Emerald.


----------



## tonij2000

Gabrielle Union


----------



## walk-unafraid

Here's an entry from my favorite fashion blog about Michelle Trachtenberg.  TLo are more concerned with her sunglasses, but I couldn't help but notice her brown/carnelian Candace.

http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2012/11/michelle-trachtenberg-in-los-angeles.html


----------



## thedseer

walk-unafraid said:
			
		

> Here's an entry from my favorite fashion blog about Michelle Trachtenberg.  TLo are more concerned with her sunglasses, but I couldn't help but notice her brown/carnelian Candace.
> 
> http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2012/11/michelle-trachtenberg-in-los-angeles.html



Love that bag!


----------



## PiojisPink

Ann Romney with a Legacy Candace


----------



## Bag Me

Denise Richards with a black textured Duffle.

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/121119/denise-richards-435.jpg


----------



## sunshinedays

Angelil said:


> Christina Hendricks with one of the Legacy pieces in Emerald



I love that color! It looks fab against her pale skin and red hair.


----------



## pmburk

Another Mad Men alum with Coach - Elisabeth Moss pictured with a Legacy medium Candace in cognac! Taken December 4, she was having lunch with Jon Hamm  and friends in Los Feliz.


----------



## nicebronxgal

Hello new to the forum just looking around


----------



## Bag Fetish

makes me want this bag in cognac inside of molly ...


----------



## qudz104

There was a beautiful canary yellow candace on this weeks private practice. I kind of want that bag now.


----------



## Angelil

qudz104 said:


> There was a beautiful canary yellow candace on this weeks private practice. I kind of want that bag now.



You mean that one that Sheldon's new love interest was carrying right? That was a Tanner in Sunflower I think.


----------



## qudz104

Angelil said:


> You mean that one that Sheldon's new love interest was carrying right? That was a Tanner in Sunflower I think.



Yup that's the one! Lol I thought it was a Candace... It was beautiful though!


----------



## Angelil

qudz104 said:


> Yup that's the one! Lol I thought it was a Candace... It was beautiful though!



I know. I love the Sunflower, but I bought the Black one eventually since I'll get more use out of it.


----------



## lynzbyz

Paris Hilton wearing a Kristin Spectator Hobo.


----------



## MzPhuong

just1morebag said:


> Check out Evas bag !!



What bag is she wearing loves it!


----------



## BagLuv21

the spectator is so gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys


----------



## lucydee

bobobob said:


> Alicia Keys


Alicia looks Fabulous with that bag!


----------



## bobobob

Octavia Spencer credit: justjared


----------



## tonij2000

wow, octavia is looking good!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

That blue looks beautiful against a dark coat.


----------



## zaara10

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alicia Keys



She looks so good! Love her!


----------



## taniherd

bobobob said:


> Alicia Keys



Hi! What's the style name of Alicia's Coach? 
Thanks!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

taniherd said:


> Hi! What's the style name of Alicia's Coach?
> Thanks!



It's a Bleecker Weekender Tote - Some colors are now at the men's outlet.  http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...000000313818&tier=3&mensNav=true&LOC=LN#96812


----------



## Lyndsey21

forgot the actress's name, but she has good taste in bags!


----------



## DebbieAnn

Lyndsey21 said:


> forgot the actress's name, but she has good taste in bags!




*Jennifer Morrison of Once Upon A Time*


----------



## butterflywings5

Lyndsey21 said:


> forgot the actress's name, but she has good taste in bags!


I loved her on How I Met Your Mother and love that she's a coachie!


----------



## taniherd

SilviaLovesBags said:


> It's a Bleecker Weekender Tote - Some colors are now at the men's outlet.  http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-men_bags_totes-us-us-5000000000000313818-en?t1Id=82&t2Id=5000000000000265302&t3Id=5000000000000313818&tier=3&mensNav=true&LOC=LN#96812



Thank you!!


----------



## zaara10

I don't know if this has been posted...

Jaime Chung w/ a legacy penny (in cobalt?). Her shoes match too!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

The penny looks super cute on her!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## zaara10

Jem Jerrica said:


> The penny looks super cute on her!  Thanks for posting.



This pic finally pushed me to get a penny today. I was worried about it looking too high crossbody on me, but it looks good on her & I think we're the same height & build (except I think I'm bigger in the chest area).


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez and Ashley Benson.  Selena signs Coach purses at a private dinner for her Nylon magazine February 2013 cover hosted by Coach.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Beautiful bags destroyed by sharpies - Ack!


----------



## zaara10

dfry said:


> Selena Gomez and Ashley Benson.  Selena signs Coach purses at a private dinner for her Nylon magazine February 2013 cover hosted by Coach.



Oh hellz no!!! No celebrity's autograph is worth defiling a coach!! Especially not Selena Gomez!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

firstclasscoach said:


> Beautiful bags destroyed by sharpies - Ack!




Lol! Spoken like a true Coachie!


----------



## BonBonz

^^^Coach is auctioning off the autographed clutch with the proceeds going to UNICEF.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

BonBonz said:


> ^^^Coach is auctioning off the autographed clutch with the proceeds going to UNICEF.



Good to know! Thanks for posting!


----------



## zaara10

BonBonz said:


> ^^^Coach is auctioning off the autographed clutch with the proceeds going to UNICEF.



Oops, well now I feel like a jerk. :/ my bad.


----------



## Porter4

zaara10 said:


> Oops, well now I feel like a jerk. :/ my bad.



Don't feel like a jerk...I kind of think it ruins the bag as well.  They should have had them autograph a special hangtag or something, or something that would go inside the pocket.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## zaara10

Porter4 said:


> Don't feel like a jerk...I kind of think it ruins the bag as well.  They should have had them autograph a special hangtag or something, or something that would go inside the pocket.  Just my opinion though.



Thanks


----------



## just1morebag

LOL,,,, i agree,,, keep the signatures on napkins or something!!!


----------



## ponytail

Anyone else notice the scene in Identity Thief where Melissa McCarthy's character is carrying the striped Coach shopping bag?


----------



## annie11

ponytail said:


> Anyone else notice the scene in Identity Thief where Melissa McCarthy's character is carrying the striped Coach shopping bag?



Yes! It was too funny! I was watching the movie at the theatre with my two kids and they both looked at me and said, "Mom, she shops at Coach too".  

I believe I also saw the FP Legacy striped bag in her home as well as when she was in the salon.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

ponytail said:


> Anyone else notice the scene in Identity Thief where Melissa McCarthy's character is carrying the striped Coach shopping bag?



YES!!!!  I was cracking up, I was like OMG a COACH BAG! :lolots:


----------



## SweetCare

Favorite thread yet, I love the celeb pics!


----------



## ponytail

Lol- Glad I wasn't the only one to notice! I kept hoping I'd spot some bags.


----------



## cloveo

Love to see them with coach at least I can afford it haha


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

In March 2013 InStyle $378

Second one same issue $268


----------



## BonBonz

Blogger Natalie Joos with cognac Tanner tote.


----------



## BonBonz

Emma Roberts with black cherry Penny.


----------



## BonBonz

Rita Ora with perforated Romy.


----------



## BonBonz

Blogger Sydne Summer wearing Coach Madison croc embossed Caroline and tan Willis.


----------



## anna_mg

Is the bag will.i.am is carrying some Coach model? mini mini crossbody or sth?


----------



## missjay7

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else... Jean of extrapetite (very popular blog) recently did a post on her vintage coach court bag. 




coachcourtbag2 by PetiteAsianGirl, on Flickr

Here's a link to her post: http://www.extrapetite.com/2013/02/vintage-coach-review-shopping-care.html

She even linked to some threads on here! It's an interesting read--I've never seen that picture of the official Coach care instructions for the vintage leather before.


----------



## farris2

missjay7 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else... Jean of extrapetite (very popular blog) recently did a post on her vintage coach court bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coachcourtbag2 by PetiteAsianGirl, on Flickr
> 
> Here's a link to her post: http://www.extrapetite.com/2013/02/vintage-coach-review-shopping-care.html
> 
> She even linked to some threads on here! It's an interesting read--I've never seen that picture of the official Coach care instructions for the vintage leather before.


*Loving this one!*


----------



## lucydee

BonBonz said:


> Blogger Sydne Summer wearing Coach Madison croc embossed Caroline and tan Willis.



I love the whole outfit Sydne is wearing with this Caroline!  She looks Gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## dfry

Katharine McPhee with Coach Legacy saddle bag on different occasions


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing Coach Priscilla Booties


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Hudson wearing Coach ski jacket


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Banks wearing Coach Legacy saddle bag


----------



## dfry

Malin Akerman with Coach basic bag


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone with Coach bleeker stripe duffle 
Credit coolspotters


----------



## dfry

BonBonz said:


> Blogger Sydne Summer wearing Coach Madison croc embossed Caroline and tan Willis.



Great outfits with the bags, especially like the boots with the Willis.


----------



## dfry

Glen Powell
Credit coach.com


----------



## dfry

Malin Akerman with Coach duffle


----------



## dfry

Jessica Stam
Credit coach.com


----------



## dfry

Emma Roberts


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift


----------



## dfry

Katharine Mcphee wearing Coach Legacy Archival Rambler


----------



## dfry

Carly Rae Jepsen with Coach Madison Leather Sophia bag on different occasions
Credit natickmallguru.files and justjared


----------



## zaara10

dfry said:


> Carly Rae Jepsen with Coach Madison Leather Sophia bag on different occasions
> Credit natickmallguru.files and justjared



Wow, I'm bag twins w/ Carly Rae Jepsen!  ok now that darn song is stuck in my head again, doh!!


----------



## ic_locon

Emmy Rossum with the Coach Saffiano City Tote in Vermilion. Photo from people.com


----------



## bobobob

Luke Evans credit: zimbio


----------



## ChristinaDanise

ic_locon said:


> emmy rossum with the coach saffiano city tote in vermilion. Photo from people.com



Love her!!!!!


----------



## BonBonz

Friend of Selena Gomez carrying the coral mini Tanner.


----------



## BonBonz

Emmy Rossum with mini Tanner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ic_locon said:


> Emmy Rossum with the Coach Saffiano City Tote in Vermilion. Photo from people.com


 

We bag twins!!!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

oh EMMA ROBERTS!! 

am i the only one that cringes when i see her carrying this bag and she tied a knot on it?? it reminds me of being little and wearing my moms purse ....she tied a knot on it to make it shorter....


----------



## farris2

BonBonz said:


> Emmy Rossum with mini Tanner



 Love her!


----------



## Bag Me

Rita Ora

www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/1007064/rita-ora-and-coach-perforated-leather-romy-bag-gallery.jpg


----------



## Bag Me

Sorry...attach is pic


----------



## sparrows1

sandyclaws said:


> oh EMMA ROBERTS!!
> 
> am i the only one that cringes when i see her carrying this bag and she tied a knot on it?? it reminds me of being little and wearing my moms purse ....she tied a knot on it to make it shorter....



I feel the same way!  Every time I see her name, I know that knot is coming


----------



## giagnm

sandyclaws said:


> oh EMMA ROBERTS!!
> 
> am i the only one that cringes when i see her carrying this bag and she tied a knot on it?? it reminds me of being little and wearing my moms purse ....she tied a knot on it to make it shorter....



I am sure COACH is not too happy seeing a knot tied in a bag that they gave her to be photographed wearing.


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff attends Coach party
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Christina Hendricks at Coach party
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Anna Kendrick attends Coach party
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Ellen Pompeo attends Coach party 
Credit justjared


----------



## ilovetotes

...i haven't heard of half these celebrities :weird::wondering


----------



## cherry0017

dfry said:


> Christina Hendricks at Coach party
> Credit justjared


 
oh I LOVE her!!!!!
I wanted that black E/W Saffiano tote, but now I HAVE TO have it!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

dfry said:


> Ellen Pompeo attends Coach party
> Credit justjared


Ellen has great taste. We're bag twins.


----------



## BonBonz

Kristin Bell with vermillion saffiano tote


----------



## pursemate

photos.essence.com/sites/default/files/images/2013/03/18/paula-patton-attends-theodora-and-callum-cocktail-party-in-beverly-hills-california_347x520_55.jpg

Paula Patton with Legacy Pinnacle Leather Large Haley Satchel


----------



## tannedsilk

pursemate said:


> photos.essence.com/sites/default/files/images/2013/03/18/paula-patton-attends-theodora-and-callum-cocktail-party-in-beverly-hills-california_347x520_55.jpg
> 
> Paula Patton with Legacy Pinnacle Leather Large Haley Satchel



Here's pic


----------



## jeya13

dfry said:


> Ellen Pompeo attends Coach party
> Credit justjared



She seems nothing like the character she plays on Greys Anatomy- one of my fave shows!


----------



## pursemate

tannedsilk said:


> Here's pic


 Thanks!


----------



## BonBonz

January Jones with cognac Legacy duffle


----------



## BonBonz

Friend of January Jones with Legacy rugby duffle


----------



## peggle

*Carrie Diaries* about 4 minutes in the show, this show is based in the 80s

the bag she is holding before she shows the duffle is the Rebecca Minkoff snake embossed Bombe ( MAB or MAM)






*
about nine minutes in,,,,,*






*later in the show toward the end*


----------



## farris2

BonBonz said:


> Friend of January Jones with Legacy rugby duffle



I wish I had gotten that bag now!


----------



## treasured

Amanda Peet's lawyer character on the " Good Wife" was carrying a black Rory(with the long strap removed, you can see those silver buckles!) last night. 
I noticed it in an earlier episode and since then I always check!


----------



## mightymama

Thanks for posting! It is always interesting to see what celebs like the same purses I do!


----------



## BonBonz

Ali Larter with Madison satchel


----------



## BonBonz

Selma Blair with her mom Molly who's carrying a blue woven Caroline.


----------



## treasured

Amanda Peet's character still had her black Rory in the courtroom a couple minutes into last nights episode of the Good Wife. Third episode she's had it!


----------



## jan1124

BonBonz said:


> Selma Blair with her mom Molly who's carrying a blue woven Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 2123411


 For a "Mom" - she dresses well!  What a great casual chic look - Chuck Taylors AND a $1200 Coach bag


----------



## Bag Me

*BELLA THORNE with Mint Romy
*


----------



## Belle79

*From US Magazine - Elisha Cuthbert*, star of _*Happy Endings *_(ABC Fridays, 8 P.M.), is planning her wedding to NHL player *Dion Phaneuf*, 27, with the help of the iPad mini stowed in her Coach Saffino tote. "All my inspiration is on my Pinterest boards," she says. "I haven't been stressed at all!" What else does she have handy?​


----------



## shoptillidrop

peggle said:


> *Carrie Diaries* about 4 minutes in the show, this show is based in the 80s
> 
> the bag she is holding before she shows the duffle is the Rebecca Minkoff snake embossed Bombe ( MAB or MAM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> about nine minutes in,,,,,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *later in the show toward the end*



The bag in the last image looks more the re-make of the 1970's era duffle bag that is very simple, no tassels, no logo just one simple hang tag that resembles earlier Coach tags. I have that bag (new version) in Navy ands its gorgeous in its simplicity.


----------



## blorpity

I'm not sure this counts as a celebrity, but here's a classic Court bag in an Intel laptop commercial!

http://cl.ly/image/2g3i2z0P1D0O


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry with Coach clutch at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening of Cocktails and Shopping to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California.
Credit becauseiamfabulous and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Chloe Sevigny with Coach bag at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California.
Credit becauseiamfabulous and dailymail


----------



## dfry

January Jones with Coach bag at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Mena Suvari with Coach bag at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California.
Credit becauseiamfabulous and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich with Coach clutch at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California. 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## tannedsilk

Heidi Klum Dark Grey (?) Mens Weekender Tote.  Bag twin lol


----------



## dfry

Nikki Reed with Coach clutch at the Coach event to benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, CA.  
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Ellen Pompeo with Coach bag at the Coach event to benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, CA.  
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rosario Dawson with Coach bag at the Coach event to benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, CA.  
Credit justjared


----------



## udisdfre

i love those coach pictures above..


----------



## zaara10

Wow, were they handing out coach clutches at the door?  Now that's a party I need to attend!


----------



## BonBonz

Claudia Schiffer with Legacy colorblock Patricia.


----------



## ledobe

BonBonz said:


> Claudia Schiffer with Legacy colorblock Patricia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151128



Lol. Guess I'm not the only one who fondles the tassels.


----------



## QueenLouis

ledobe said:


> Lol. Guess I'm not the only one who fondles the tassels.


 
Ha, I do that too!


----------



## dfry

Emmy Rossum with Coach bag in Los Angeles 
Credit starstyle


----------



## AnnieVan

From Fashion Foie  Gras, the Archival Bucket Bag

http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2013/01/spotted-alicia-vikander-carrying-coach.html


----------



## AnnieVan

AnnieVan said:


> From Fashion Foie  Gras, the Archival Bucket Bag
> 
> http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2013/01/spotted-alicia-vikander-carrying-coach.html


And a story posted on the same site that Reed Krakoff is leaving Coach in June....  http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2013/04/reed-krakoff-leaving-coach.html


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria with Pinnacle Harper satchel and Steffi heels


----------



## BonBonz

Jessica Alba carrying a cobalt saffiano tote


----------



## BonBonz

Amber Heard with cognac Legacy duffle


----------



## hermes_lemming

AnnieVan said:


> From Fashion Foie  Gras, the Archival Bucket Bag
> 
> http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2013/01/spotted-alicia-vikander-carrying-coach.html



She looks like she is wearing my bathrug.:screwy:


----------



## TooManyWantMore

BonBonz said:


> Amber Heard with cognac Legacy duffle



Gorgeous!


----------



## anthrosphere

dfry said:


> Nikki Reed with Coach clutch at the Coach event to benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, CA.
> Credit justjared



So awesome that this iPad Case can work so well as a clutch, too. Love it!!


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria in Beverly Hills on May 22 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Ashley Greene with Coach Bleecker Legacy tote while out with Julianne Hough after visiting a nail salon in Beverly Hills May 28 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## zaara10

dfry said:


> Ashley Greene with Coach Bleecker Legacy tote while out with Julianne Hough after visiting a nail salon in Beverly Hills May 28
> Credit starstyle and dailymail



I saw a video of her using this on tmz. Such a huge bag for a mani/pedi! Especially when u see it next to Julianne's little bag, lol. I wonder what she had in there.


----------



## VickiMcB

zaara10 said:


> I saw a video of her using this on tmz. Such a huge bag for a mani/pedi! Especially when u see it next to Julianne's little bag, lol. I wonder what she had in there.


 
I'd guess casual clothes.  She looks like she just left the gym or is on her way, whereas Julienne is casual-going out styled.  JMHP.  I love this thread!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

this was in April instyle watch! Throwback real deal Francine.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

The gorgeous Maggie Gyllenhaal with Tanner


----------



## tickedoffchick

zaara10 said:


> Wow, were they handing out coach clutches at the door?  Now that's a party I need to attend!


LOL! I think they do. Or they send the bag with the invitation.


----------



## BonBonz

Amy Adams with canary Phoebe (photo credits: coach and coolspotters)


----------



## BonBonz

Allison Williams with british tan saffiano n/s tote


----------



## doctor'swifey

I love seeing these different bags in action. I wonder if there is a regular peeps action thread too... Off to look!


----------



## BonBonz

Karolina Kurkova with mint Romy. Photo from pacific coast news.


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria with Pinnacle Harper satchel and Steffi heels
> View attachment 2158515



This makes me want to cut the tags on my Midnight Harper, I think I need too!


----------



## cologne

pippa with the mini tanner at wimbledon today


----------



## zaara10

cologne said:


> pippa with the mini tanner at wimbledon today



So cute!


----------



## Pursefreak0

ic_locon said:


> Emmy Rossum with the Coach Saffiano City Tote in Vermilion. Photo from people.com



I'm loving this!


----------



## kha2285

BonBonz said:


> Amy Adams with canary Phoebe (photo credits: coach and coolspotters)



oohhhh...love this! :thumbup:


----------



## Fab Fashionista

burb3rrylov3r said:


> View attachment 2207081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was in April instyle watch! Throwback real deal Francine.


She looks so chic.  When I saw this in the mag, I recalled I had not used her in ages!  I have been trying to get her out more.  I love her but for some reason she isn't that easy to make work with an outfit all the time.  I have been doing her with a lot of yellow, white and navy.


----------



## BonBonz

SeoHyun from Girls' Generation, a South Korean singing group, at a Coach event with Madison colorblock Madeline. Pic from wonderful generation website.


----------



## zaara10

The character of Divya (played by actress Reshma Shetty) carries a Saffiano N/S tote in robin in multiple episodes of Royal Pains on the USA network:


----------



## Bag Fetish

People, Mag >  they arent celebs but check the coach out in the crowd.. with Channing tatum,


----------



## BonBonz

America Ferrera out for lunch with a friend at Kings Road Cafe in West Hollywood carrying Legacy Rory.
(August 7, 2013 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## BonBonz

Ali Larter with Coach classic satchel (mini?)


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria zimbio


----------



## paulina1234

BonBonz said:


> America Ferrera out for lunch with a friend at Kings Road Cafe in West Hollywood carrying Legacy Rory.
> (August 7, 2013 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)



Love that outfit, in fact that is what i wear every time i run out of ideas...


----------



## paulina1234

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria zimbio



Lizard madeline is a stunning bag. She is so lucky to have her.


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laura Whitmore


----------



## Coachmomme

I saw this in People online tonight!  Jennifer Garner with Phoebe!  Love it!
img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2013/startracks/130909/jennifer-garner-660.jpg


----------



## starletz

There are pictures of celebs carrying the vintage Willis bags so gorgeous


----------



## starletz

ic_locon said:


> Emmy Rossum with the Coach Saffiano City Tote in Vermilion. Photo from people.com


 CUTE!!!!!!! I love her


----------



## starletz

annievan said:


> from fashion foie  gras, the archival bucket bag
> 
> http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2013/01/spotted-alicia-vikander-carrying-coach.html


 oooh i like!!!!


----------



## starletz

dfry said:


> Nikki Reed with Coach clutch at the Coach event to benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, CA.
> Credit justjared


AHHH SO CUTE it reminds me of a city bag without the strap


----------



## starletz

treasured said:


> Amanda Peet's character still had her black Rory in the courtroom a couple minutes into last nights episode of the Good Wife. Third episode she's had it!


 This has become my dream bag


----------



## starletz

dfry said:


> Taylor Swift


 such a cute bag but I am distracted by the beautiful Nikon (gorgeous lense too) on the ground as a photographer this is super scary!!!! SAVE THE NIKON!!!


----------



## starletz

BonBonz said:


> Blogger Natalie Joos with cognac Tanner tote.


 I actually really like this bag its starting to grow on me


----------



## starletz

WAIT..... There is a Coach bag called Carrie????? THATS MY NAME!!!!  I MUST HAVE THIS NOW!!!!


----------



## starletz

VaderDawsn said:


> Here's a photo of Vanessa Carlton, with what I think is a vintage Coach bag.
> 
> http://v-carlton.net/photos/displayimage.php?album=300&pos=2
> 
> Can anyone identify it?


 Looks like a city bag to me I love my black vintage one I just got


----------



## starletz

pursefanatic85 said:


> here's a horrible pic of a pic..but it's the best i could do it's brittany murphy from us magazine


 awwww rip i miss her!!!!


----------



## BonBonz

Model Karlie Kloss spotted wearing two of Coach's upcoming fall bags...a foldover mini crossbody and the Borough bag.


----------



## tannedsilk

BonBonz said:


> Model Karlie Kloss spotted wearing two of Coach's upcoming fall bags...a foldover mini crossbody and the Borough bag.



LOVE the Borough bag, ever since I saw the silhouette on the fall preview.........she will be mine!


----------



## Belle79

tannedsilk said:


> LOVE the Borough bag, ever since I saw the silhouette on the fall preview.........she will be mine!


 
Me too!  I want the medium and small sizes though


----------



## cherry0017

BonBonz said:


> Model Karlie Kloss spotted wearing two of Coach's upcoming fall bags...a foldover mini crossbody and the Borough bag.


wow! both are gorgeous....
I think I need both of them!!


----------



## BonBonz

Model Liu Wen with the mini Borough bag. Pics from Coach Instagram.


----------



## missjay7

BonBonz said:


> Model Liu Wen with the mini Borough bag. Pics from Coach Instagram.



Super cute!! But that crossbody strap looks extremely thin!


----------



## BonBonz

Model Karlie Kloss with studded mini crossbody bag


----------



## Belle79

BonBonz said:


> Model Liu Wen with the mini Borough bag. Pics from Coach Instagram.


 
Thank you for posting - can't wait for the mini Borough!


----------



## mrop

BonBonz said:


> Model Karlie Kloss with studded mini crossbody bag



Oooh!! What is this bag I wonder?!


----------



## BoomBoom

I was watching Royal Pains, Season 5 and in every episode, actress Reshma Shetty was carrying this gorgeous aqua blue tote.  It matched everything she wore.  It was so beautiful I had to find out what kind of bag she was carrying.  I found it online with these photos and then rushed to order my first Coach. Here she is with the N/S City Tote in Robin... http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?


----------



## BonBonz

Catherine Zeta-Jones pictured with Phoebe shoulder bag.


----------



## SandraElle

BonBonz said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones pictured with Phoebe shoulder bag.


 
Looks like....Chestnut?


----------



## mrop

BonBonz said:


> Model Karlie Kloss with studded mini crossbody bag



I think this is the new Rebecca Minkoff mini Elle!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

omg that borough bag - love!. And Reshma Shetty's bag - who knew that blue could be so versatile?


----------



## Belle79

SJP with a pebbled Alpine Moss Borough bag - looks like the large size


----------



## Belle79

Lea Michele with a large Borough bag in black pebbled leather


----------



## SandraElle

Belle79 said:


> Lea Michele with a large Borough bag in black pebbled leather


 
Would look much better on me...


----------



## paulina1234

SandraElle said:


> Would look much better on me...



You're tall right? You could definitely pull it off better!


----------



## SandraElle

paulina1234 said:


> You're tall right? You could definitely pull it off better!


 
heck yeah! 5'10" and she's like what...5'3"? She should get the smaller one and give me that biggun.


----------



## Belle79

SandraElle said:


> heck yeah! 5'10" and she's like what...5'3"? She should get the smaller one and give me that biggun.


 
:giggles: Doesn't looks like she has much in it either...


----------



## BonBonz

Selma Blair with Pinnacle Leighton frame satchel


----------



## BonBonz

Amy Smart out to lunch in Beverly Hills, carrying colorblock Haley.
(October 3, 2013 - Source: Ohpix/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## plumaplomb

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker



What size is this?  Is her alpine moss one the same size?


----------



## SandraElle

plumaplomb said:


> What size is this?  Is her alpine moss one the same size?



I think it's the medium. She's so tiny that I think if that was the large it would look wayyyy bigger than that.  Her assistant prolly helps her with all the zippers.


----------



## plumaplomb

SandraElle said:


> I think it's the medium. She's so tiny that I think if that was the large it would look wayyyy bigger than that.  Her assistant prolly helps her with all the zippers.


----------



## plumaplomb

Oh, and does anyone know the size of Amy Adams' canary Phoebe?  And do they still sell that color?  I think it has silver hardware but I'm not sure.


----------



## SandraElle

plumaplomb said:


> Oh, and does anyone know the size of Amy Adams' canary Phoebe?  And do they still sell that color?  I think it has silver hardware but I'm not sure.



Yes, silver hardware.

I'm 99% sure that's the regular (not the small) Phoebe. You can probably still order this color by calling Coach.


----------



## ecj*waxy

SandraElle said:


> Yes, silver hardware.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that's the regular (not the small) Phoebe. You can probably still order this color by calling Coach.


You are correct...the Canary only came in the regular size.


----------



## plumaplomb

Thank you, ladies!!  I love TPF


----------



## ClassicShopper

plumaplomb said:


> Oh, and does anyone know the size of Amy Adams' canary Phoebe?  And do they still sell that color?  I think it has silver hardware but I'm not sure.


Seems to be sold out (or dormant for the winter).  There is currently one large canary on eBay, pre-owned but pics look good.  Kind of pricey for pre-owned but then again, it's the only one!  It was a really popular color so perhaps it will come back or more will be put up for sale?


----------



## BonBonz

January Jones with mini oxblood Borough.


----------



## BonBonz

Link to Rex USA web site with more photos from a Coach photoshoot with Karlie Kross carrying a coral? Marobox Borough.

http://www.rexusa.com/livefeed/2013/10/22/coach_photoshoot,_new_york

Attached is the screenshot from Coachblkrwomen's Twitter page.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

BonBonz said:


> Link to Rex USA web site with more photos from a Coach photoshoot with Karlie Kross carrying a coral? Marobox Borough.
> 
> http://www.rexusa.com/livefeed/2013/10/22/coach_photoshoot,_new_york
> 
> Attached is the screenshot from Coachblkrwomen's Twitter page.



OMG that is pretty.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

BonBonz said:


> January Jones with mini oxblood Borough.



Its official I am getting a small one.


----------



## BonBonz

Tons more pics from the Coach photoshoot on Zimbio showing Karlie, Will and Liu with some of the striped bags pictured in the spring preview.

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/exuJjJPP4oH/Models+Doing+Coach+Photo+Shoot+New+York


----------



## BonBonz

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Its official I am getting a small one.



Me, too! These pics are killing me!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

BonBonz said:


> Me, too! These pics are killing me!



I think you are enabling.


----------



## Antonia

*Hey, thanks for those links!!  I wanted to see the rexusa ones up close but you have to sign in??*


----------



## bobbyjean

mikomegmom said:


> omg that is pretty.



+1


----------



## debar

BonBonz said:


> January Jones with mini oxblood Borough.


 That is a great small bag, I want one!


----------



## Antonia

Found a few more pics of Lea Michelle when I did a google search:


----------



## Nursepayne

BonBonz said:


> SeoHyun from Girls' Generation, a South Korean singing group, at a Coach event with Madison colorblock Madeline. Pic from wonderful generation website.


Love this bag!


----------



## paulina1234

O wee now i want this bag. Or such a nice behind.


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Tomei


----------



## BonBonz

Different pics from Daily Mail of Jessica Alba filming with the oxblood Borough.


----------



## Antonia

*I love it!!! Looks like they took off the shoulder strap.  Isn't that the guy from the OC?  I never watched that show but I can't think of his name.*


----------



## SandraElle

BonBonz said:


> Different pics from Daily Mail of Jessica Alba filming with the oxblood Borough.


 
Nice to finally see a celeb carry the Borough with the style & class it deserves.


----------



## Antonia

Is this Alexa Chung??


----------



## Antonia

SandraElle said:


> Nice to finally see a celeb carry the Borough with the style & class it deserves.


 
I want to go see this movie now just because of the bag-I'm always checking out the lead actresses handbags when I'm watching a movie-lol-I can't help it!


----------



## SandraElle

Antonia said:


> Is this Alexa Chung??


 
Looked thru Google Images. Sure looks like her...whoever she is.


----------



## BonBonz

Antonia said:


> Is this Alexa Chung??





SandraElle said:


> Looked thru Google Images. Sure looks like her...whoever she is.



It's Gia Coppola.


----------



## Antonia

BonBonz said:


> It's Gia Coppola.


 
Wow, they could be twins!  I did see pics of Gia on the Coach website but I would have never guessed that pic above is her.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Darby3

Antonia said:


> Is this Alexa Chung??


Is that the large size that she is holding?


----------



## ecj*waxy

Antonia said:


> *I love it!!! Looks like they took off the shoulder strap.  Isn't that the guy from the OC?  I never watched that show but I can't think of his name.*


That is him.  His name is Ben McKenzie.


----------



## Antonia

Darby3 said:


> Is that the large size that she is holding?


 
It's the medium.....the pebbled oxblood does not come in large (bummer!).


----------



## Darby3

Antonia said:


> It's the medium.....the pebbled oxblood does not come in large (bummer!).



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## BonBonz

Lea Michele with large black Borough


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

BonBonz said:


> Different pics from Daily Mail of Jessica Alba filming with the oxblood Borough.



Wow this looks so saturated and gorgy, just stunning. I have been carrying my ox blood and I hope it looks this deep and pretty when I am carrying it.


----------



## phoxxy

This bag gives that simple yet wow feeling all at the same dang time!!


----------



## jade

Everyone looks so chic with their boroughs. I'd love to get one but it has too many pockets for me.


----------



## Antonia

jade said:


> Everyone looks so chic with their boroughs. I'd love to get one but it has too many pockets for me.


 

If you wait until the spring line comes out, there will be a north/south tote and I don't think it will have the center zip-so there you go!  Now you can get one!!


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## BonBonz

Several English celebs at the UK Somerset House ice rink opening today which was hosted by Coach. Notice the Boroughs on ice behind them!

Full article here:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Barks-wrap-Somerset-House-skate-launch.html


----------



## Mama20

BonBonz said:


> Amy Adams with canary Phoebe (photo credits: coach and coolspotters)



I watched Man of Steele (Superman) the other night with my husband...when I saw Lois Lane I got excited and said, "she's the one who has the same purse as me! (Canary phoebe)"...I had showed him this pic from tpf awhile ago...he just  gave me a look like-really we're watching a movie and you're still thinking about Coach! ...guilty!


----------



## BonBonz

Actress Jamie Chung wearing Coach clothing, shoes and bags for an article in The Coveteur. She looks amazing!!!

http://www.thecoveteur.com/jamie_ch...tm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=jamie_chung_nyc


----------



## pittcat

BonBonz said:


> Actress Jamie Chung wearing Coach clothing, shoes and bags for an article in The Coveteur. She looks amazing!!!
> 
> http://www.thecoveteur.com/jamie_ch...tm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=jamie_chung_nyc



Lol oh boy it looks like she's wearing the $400 sweatshirt!

Eta: love that she's wearing the urbane crossbody and that gorgeous green borough though!


----------



## Antonia

Thanks for that link!  She looks amazing!  I don't remember seeing those boots on line but I love them!  The Coach sweatshirt looks good on her....I don't know too many that could pull that off.


----------



## Antonia

From Brooklyn Blonde:


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Spanish model Eugenia Silva zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle


----------



## Antonia

*I love the necklace on Camilla Belle! (I'm sure it's not Coach) Everyone looks great with thier clutches and Urbane bags!! *


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Natalia Verbeke zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ahna OReilly


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto


----------



## Antonia

*Thanks for all the new pics bobobob, keep 'em coming!!  *


----------



## Antonia

bobobob said:


> Freida Pinto


 

She's in head to toe Coach!  The woman next to her has a Borough too.


----------



## bobbyjean

Antonia said:


> She's in head to toe Coach!  The woman next to her has a Borough too.



And she has a striped one!!


----------



## zaara10

bobobob said:


> Freida Pinto zimbio






bobobob said:


> Freida Pinto



Nice! I love Freida Pinto!!


----------



## Caledonia

I love the red shoulder bag Jamie Lee Curtis carries in _Christmas With the Kranks_. Just wondering if it's a Coach? It looks like it to me, but I haven't been able to figure out what style/year.


----------



## tannedsilk

Mary J Blige, looks like a Carrie.


----------



## Eskay

Antonia said:


> If you wait until the spring line comes out, there will be a north/south tote and I don't think it will have the center zip-so there you go!  Now you can get one!!




Antonia - that will truly be my perfect-est bag! Can't wait...


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## Piarpreet

BonBonz said:


> Several English celebs at the UK Somerset House ice rink opening today which was hosted by Coach. Notice the Boroughs on ice behind them!
> 
> Full article here:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Barks-wrap-Somerset-House-skate-launch.html



the styles of the last 3???? :O somebody pls tell me! the penny with studs is amazing but can't find it!


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn zimbio


----------



## BonBonz

Piarpreet said:


> the styles of the last 3???? :O somebody pls tell me! the penny with studs is amazing but can't find it!



Mini Urbane
Studded Penny
Mini Borough


----------



## BonBonz

Posted in Celebrity Style thread, Olivia Munn with Borough bag.


----------



## samisue0

I would really love to get my hands on a Pinnacle Leighton frame satchel in chocolate.  None on the web site - any ideas?


----------



## ClassicShopper

samisue0 said:


> I would really love to get my hands on a Pinnacle Leighton frame satchel in chocolate.  None on the web site - any ideas?




Try calling JAX if you haven't already, they have cleared a lot from the website but still have some of the fall things in stock or can do a store search for you for a charge send.  That one is a beautiful bag, I almost bought it this fall!


----------



## tannedsilk

samisue0 said:


> I would really love to get my hands on a Pinnacle Leighton frame satchel in chocolate.  None on the web site - any ideas?




I saw the grey at the outlet this weekend, maybe someone has the brown.  I would call the outlet first, at the moment boutique bags are 50% off.  GL

ETA:  It was the ostrich in grey that I saw.


----------



## jailnurse93

BonBonz said:


> Posted in Celebrity Style thread, Olivia Munn with Borough bag.
> 
> View attachment 2408657


 
I like the jacket too!  Minus that thingy on the zipper pull...It just bugs me for some reason.  I know I'm a pita.


----------



## BonBonz

Eugenia Silvia at Coach Madrid opening wearing Coach leather dress and Borough bag.


----------



## gmora

BonBonz said:


> Eugenia Silvia at Coach Madrid opening wearing Coach leather dress and Borough bag.


Cute addition to a great outfit.


----------



## gmora

bobobob said:


> Freida Pinto


Great compilation.


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## JDWShopper

Zoe Saldana


----------



## candysheree

I love coach, their classic, quality, all around good bags.:lolots::lolots:


----------



## CostcoRhi84

For any if you ladies who caught tonight's episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta and know who Cynthia Bailey is she is carrying the large saffiano city tote in camel/toffee


----------



## tonij2000

CostcoRhi84 said:


> For any if you ladies who caught tonight's episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta and know who Cynthia Bailey is she is carrying the large saffiano city tote in camel/toffee



I saw it last week but I thought it was the Medium e/w in camel.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

tonij2000 said:


> I saw it last week but I thought it was the Medium e/w in camel.



Could've been I just excited to see it on tv


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I don't see all the hype over the Borough bags...they look well made, but it still looks like a brief case to me...very corporate! To each his own I guess...:huh


----------



## VickiMcB

Pippa Middleton, traveling with a Camel Large Saffiano Tote.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Becker1

bobobob said:


> Karlie Kloss


So elegant. Love it!


----------



## zaara10

CostcoRhi84 said:


> For any if you ladies who caught tonight's episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta and know who Cynthia Bailey is she is carrying the large saffiano city tote in camel/toffee



I noticed it too as soon as she met the other women at Nene's for their trip. She looked great w/ it! I might to need to have camel or toffee join cobalt & robin now.


----------



## enlyghtnd

I was uber excited about that!  I have the north south in black and it has become my everyday favorite bag. It's so classy and versatile.


----------



## Dy@n@

Thatsmypurse said:


> I don't see all the hype over the Borough bags...they look well made, but it still looks like a brief case to me...very corporate! To each his own I guess...:huh


+1. I forced myself to like them but when I saw them IRL at Harrods there was no chemistry.  I love the Madison Madelin east/west. I have al lot of designer bags but that bag in Black/Silver hardware is my favorite. I always get possitive reactions while carying it.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

zaara10 said:


> I noticed it too as soon as she met the other women at Nene's for their trip. She looked great w/ it! I might to need to have camel or toffee join cobalt & robin now.



Let's be bag twins lol!  You won't regret it. Such a classy and versatile bag.


----------



## Jennifoo

Okay I absolutely LOVE the fact that Pippa Middleton carries Coach.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Jennifoo said:


> Okay I absolutely LOVE the fact that Pippa Middleton carries Coach.


Me too...but she probably views that bag on the luggage rack like we would a packable nylon bag...lol
The price of that bag to her is like pennies to us...lol...but I like a lot ! Need something in Camel or sand...don't have a bag in that color yet!


----------



## treasured

Elisabeth Moss at Sundance Film Festival with black Mini Borough


----------



## abwd

treasured said:


> Elisabeth Moss at Sundance Film Festival with black Mini Borough




I love pics of people carrying this bag.  So classic!


----------



## Karenitta

treasured said:


> Elisabeth Moss at Sundance Film Festival with black Mini Borough


that bag is so adorable!


----------



## BonBonz

Ashley Greene with oxblood mini Borough


----------



## BonBonz

Karlie Kloss with large black marobox Borough


----------



## abwd

BonBonz said:


> Karlie Kloss with large black marobox Borough



This looks gorgeous on her!!  I am tempted to get this size for travel, but I don't think I can carry it off as well as she can.  I am too short.


----------



## highrider9o9

Amber heard and Camilla bell have both been spotted with boroughs just recently!


----------



## Belle79

Camilla Belle & Kirsten Dunst


----------



## zaara10

Belle79 said:


> Camilla Belle & Kirsten Dunst



Kirsten dunst is so matchy matchy in that last pic!


----------



## sandyclaws

zaara10 said:


> Kirsten dunst is so matchy matchy in that last pic!




Agree!! But I love she's all casual with that mini! Awesome!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Wow, I'm bag twins with Camilla Belle now!  Lol!  Not as much fun as being bag twins with TPFers though.


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## pbnjam

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard


Her bag looks really broken in. Must really use it a lot..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

pbnjam said:


> Her bag looks really broken in. Must really use it a lot..


Lol! That's a nice way of saying it! That bag looks like its screaming for help! Lol...too stuffed! I think she needs a different style! I don't like that look. She needs a big Hobo! Lol


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

pbnjam said:


> Her bag looks really broken in. Must really use it a lot..





Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol! That's a nice way of saying it! That bag looks like its screaming for help! Lol...too stuffed! I think she needs a different style! I don't like that look. She needs a big Hobo! Lol



Definitely a nice way to put it!  My first thought was OMG what did she DO to it!?!  My regular Boroughs are pretty structured, and I'm not sure what I would have to do to make them look that distorted! Lol! I know it's probably  a large, not a regular, but still!!!


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## Syrenitytoo

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard


She is definitely NOT doing that bag any justice!


----------



## Jesssh

Jenna Elfman was showing off her brand new briefcase on "Growing Up Fisher" tonight. It looked like a Coach black borough bag. (Episode 5)


----------



## abwd

bobobob said:


> Karlie Kloss



Is this snakeskin tote Coach?  It looks a bit like the east west town tote in python.


----------



## bobobob

abwd said:


> Is this snakeskin tote Coach?  It looks a bit like the east west town tote in python.



The python tote is by Michael Kors. She's carrying a Bleecker tote (behind python tote).


----------



## abwd

I thought it might be MK. I don't remember seeing that style though. Thanks.


----------



## BonBonz

Christina Hendricks with retro glove tanned Borough.


----------



## BonBonz

Couple of bloggers with Boroughs (fake-leather and just-another.me)


----------



## BonBonz

Ashley Greene


----------



## BonBonz

Selena Gomez at the Nine Zero One hair salon in West Hollywood on April 6, 2014. 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## BonBonz

Brooklyn Decker with studded duffle (photo from GVK)


----------



## BonBonz

Karlie Kloss w/ mini Borough


----------



## BonBonz

Emmy Rossum


----------



## Wplijnaar

BonBonz said:


> Ashley Greene


Thanks for all the pics ! I love all my Borough bags


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Great pics BonBonz! Thank you!!


----------



## zaara10

BonBonz said:


> Karlie Kloss w/ mini Borough



Interesting way to carry it!


----------



## luckymeNot

just found out im not alone in the fact that i didnt know coach was this popular among celebrities. Luurrve it...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

luckymeNot said:


> just found out im not alone in the fact that i didnt know coach was this popular among celebrities. Luurrve it...


Yeah, but they mostly seem to be carrying the Burough Bag....would like to see more variety


----------



## clarissaangelin

Love this! This inspires me to pull out some of my coach purses from storage


----------



## BonBonz

Eva Longoria at the airport recently carrying her large Madeline.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BonBonz said:


> Eva Longoria at the airport recently carrying her large Madeline.



Whoa, I'm bag twins with Eva Longoria...AND we're from the same city in Texas. Cooool.


----------



## tannedsilk

iNeedCoffee said:


> *Whoa, I'm bag twins with Eva Longoria.*..AND we're from the same city in Texas. Cooool.



Me too, nuts right...lol


----------



## Inferknight

Karlie Kloss just posted this picture! I'm pretty sure that's a borough in the back!


----------



## abwd

Sorry for the bad phone pic, but O was looking at the Aspinal of Lindon site and saw this pic of Pippa Middleton carrying the Marylebone Light, but it looks like she is also carrying a vachetta Borough.  Are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Sorry for the bad phone pic, but O was looking at the Aspinal of Lindon site and saw this pic of Pippa Middleton carrying the Marylebone Light, but it looks like she is also carrying a vachetta Borough.  Are my eyes deceiving me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608542


Ooo it sure does! That Pippa has style!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

abwd said:


> Sorry for the bad phone pic, but O was looking at the Aspinal of Lindon site and saw this pic of Pippa Middleton carrying the Marylebone Light, but it looks like she is also carrying a vachetta Borough.  Are my eyes deceiving me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608542


No, looks almost like the new Town Tote without the zippers or the vachetta or camel Borough.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Inferknight said:


> Karlie Kloss just posted this picture! I'm pretty sure that's a borough in the back!


Camel Borough for sure!  Good spot!


----------



## tannedsilk

Syrenitytoo said:


> No, looks almost like the new Town Tote without the zippers or the vachetta or camel Borough.



No, it has zippers you can see the long tabs hanging over the sides. It looks light enough to be the vachetta.


----------



## abwd

tannedsilk said:


> No, it has zippers you can see the long tabs hanging over the sides. It looks light enough to be the vachetta.




I was liking at the tabs as well thinking it could only be the Borough.  But many of you ladies have a far better eye than I do.


----------



## Winthrop44

Just saw the pic of Pippa posted by Coach on FB and they called it a "UK exclusive Borough".


----------



## jailnurse93

I spotted a Cognac Legacy Chelsea Carryall in the Pilot episode of HBO's "The Leftovers".  Liv Tyler was carrying it.  It made me want one.  LOL


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Bronze Saffiano N/S Madison tote on the episode of Rizzolli and Isles that is on at the moment. I got all exited but hubby was totally unimpressed. Maura was carrying her laptop in it.


----------



## zaara10

Some celebs at a coach party w/ new fall '14 bags:

http://www.msfabulous.com/2014/06/coachs-summer-bash-on-high-line.html?m=1


----------



## jailnurse93

jailnurse93 said:


> I spotted a Cognac Legacy Chelsea Carryall in the Pilot episode of HBO's "The Leftovers".  Liv Tyler was carrying it.  It made me want one.  LOL



Spotted another Coach in HBO's "The Leftover's" Episode 4.  I'd have to rewatch to see who was carrying as it seemed to be a quick and dark scene.  But I know a Coach Bleecker Leather Riley when I see one!  It was a really light colored one.


----------



## zaara10

I just saw the preview for the new Jennifer Garner & Steve Carell movie & she's carrying a chestnut phoebe in it. I'm pretty sure it was the color chestnut. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Jujuma

zaara10 said:


> Some celebs at a coach party w/ new fall '14 bags:
> 
> http://www.msfabulous.com/2014/06/coachs-summer-bash-on-high-line.html?m=1




I just posted elsewhere I got invited to the Coach backstage event at Irving Plaza on Sept 10th. Lolawolf and a surprise musical guest are performing. Do you think it will be like this event? I can't decide if I'm too old to go, LOL (now you know I'm old!)


----------



## bigal

Jujuma said:


> I just posted elsewhere I got invited to the Coach backstage event at Irving Plaza on Sept 10th. Lolawolf and a surprise musical guest are performing. Do you think it will be like this event? I can't decide if I'm too old to go, LOL (now you know I'm old!)



Never too old!


----------



## Hyacinth

A sad occasion, but a simple Coach wristlet looks just fine amidst the fashionable elite who came to say good-bye to Joan Rivers. Photo #12
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/photos/celebs-bid-farewell-to-joan-rivers-1410107445-slideshow/


----------



## phoxxy

It really is a sad occasion. I still can't believe it. You can see she was truly loved by many. 

SN: It looks like Joy Behar was carrying a Coach siggy tote.


----------



## Hyacinth

phoxxy said:


> It really is a sad occasion. I still can't believe it. You can see she was truly loved by many.
> 
> SN: It looks like Joy Behar was carrying a Coach siggy tote.



Yep, she always seemed like a force of nature, and her post-award shows were always wickedly funny.

Some nice comments and pics here too:
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/photos/stars-share-joan-rivers-memories-1409859716-slideshow/


----------



## abwd

In Vogue's September issue!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Wo! These celebs really love the Borough... making me want one. I feel like I'd need ooooone more pair of sophisticated shoes to match the polished style of it, perhaps a pair of brogues. A black pair would go so well with an alpine moss Borough...


----------



## pbnjam

Emily Blunt has a light blue small Dakotah!

Not sure how to post the picture, but here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/emily-blunt-leaves-salon-carrying-coach-bag/


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Emily Blunt has a light blue small Dakotah!
> 
> Not sure how to post the picture, but here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/emily-blunt-leaves-salon-carrying-coach-bag/


Love Emily - bag looks great on her!


----------



## tcwgirl

I wasn't even thinking of grabbing this bag, but it looks very chic and cute on the actress who plays Petra in *Jane the Virgin*. The family scene with Jane in the examination room (Episode 2, I believe). 

The turnlock borough bag in embossed textured leather (Chalk/White).


----------



## highrider9o9

jennifer lawrence has the tall studded tatum tote, I'll see if I can find the pictures again.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Emily Blunt with Taxi tote


----------



## pbnjam

highrider9o9 said:


> jennifer lawrence has the tall studded tatum tote, I'll see if I can find the pictures again.




Found one from here: http://www.shefinds.com/2015/you-wi...rences-awesome-edgy-studded-leather-tote-bag/


----------



## Caledonia

I can't find a picture but in _Taken 3_  Lenore's purse appears to be a brown Phoebe, maybe chestnut.


----------



## Belle79

Lily Collins with a Swagger! Love the color combo


----------



## thedseer

Belle79 said:


> Lily Collins with a Swagger! Love the color combo



Love the two tone.


----------



## Belle79

Charlize Theron with a Swagger


----------



## thedseer

Lena Dunham in Gary Baseman x Coach sweater


----------



## thedseer

Oops-here is the picture


----------



## Cyra

Jennifer Lawrence carrying her COACH TATUM STUDDED TALL TOTE WITH  PEBBLE LEATHER
STYLE NO. 33938 on May 21, 2015 at NYC.  She was last using it in January 2015.  She must still like it to bring it out again, and I think she rocks it.  I also have this tote with the feather charm that came with it!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Cyra said:


> Jennifer Lawrence carrying her COACH TATUM STUDDED TALL TOTE WITH  PEBBLE LEATHER
> STYLE NO. 33938 on May 21, 2015 at NYC.  She was last using it in January 2015.  She must still like it to bring it out again, and I think she rocks it.  I also have this tote with the feather charm that came with it!!



I'm pretty sure the shoes are also Coach!


----------



## Cyra

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> I'm pretty sure the shoes are also Coach!



The shoes totally go with the bag!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Chloe Moretz at the Met Gala in a Coach cocktail dress


----------



## frivofrugalista

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Chloe Moretz at the Met Gala in a Coach cocktail dress



I NEED this dress! So beautiful.


----------



## knightal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Chloe Moretz at the Met Gala in a Coach cocktail dress



According to the blog (slide 5), the clutch is also made by Coach.  I wonder if this is part of their fall collection or Coach made it only for celebs.

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-best-handbags-of-the-2015-met-ball-red-carpet/


----------



## aundria17

Kate Bosworth with coach Dakota. At first I thought she had the strap doubled in her hand but looking closer it looks to have a small carry handle.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

aundria17 said:


> Kate Bosworth with coach Dakota. At first I thought she had the strap doubled in her hand but looking closer it looks to have a small carry handle.



That Dakota looks great with her outfit. I think if I was her stylist, I would have put her in gray or light taupe boots, though.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Cyra said:


> Jennifer Lawrence carrying her COACH TATUM STUDDED TALL TOTE WITH  PEBBLE LEATHER
> STYLE NO. 33938 on May 21, 2015 at NYC.  She was last using it in January 2015.  She must still like it to bring it out again, and I think she rocks it.  I also have this tote with the feather charm that came with it!!


She looks so d@mn cool. Still lusting after this bag... it's just SO big!


----------



## NKOV

I love this thread!!!


----------



## NKOV

I love coach - their classic and quality!


----------



## mashedpotato

Chloë Grace Moretz


----------



## mmgirl77

OK, this really isn't a "Celebrity" post, I guess, but was anybody watching "House Hunters" the other night?  I think it was Monday the 20th, and the house hunter was a gal in Chicago, and she had a really pretty Lindsey bag she was carrying.  

I can't figure out the color.  It was a deep burgundy, or bordeaux, maybe?


----------



## Antonia

aundria17 said:


> Kate Bosworth with coach Dakota. At first I thought she had the strap doubled in her hand but looking closer it looks to have a small carry handle.



Can anyone ID her jacket?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## jan1124

Antonia said:


> Can anyone ID her jacket?  It's gorgeous!


http://styleblazer.com/391841/get-the-look-kate-bosworth-embroidered-jacket/

I hope the link works.... 
Love the jacket too... until I looked a the $$$ tag!


----------



## jamadea

Love this bag


----------



## tonij2000

Not a celebrity but Im watchibg LA Hair and the mother of the salon is xarrying a black Marielle.


----------



## designerfans123

They're so gorgeous!!


----------



## Tygriss

Lady Gaga in the Embellished Racer Jacket.

photo from Vantagenews/AKM-GSI


----------



## Stephanoe1975

Ariana grande has a line. 

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/st...701&pageView=image&langId=-24&catalogId=10652


----------



## Coach2020

Didn't really like until I saw her carrying it.   Now have and love !!!!


----------



## PixieChick72

Hey everybody,
Newbie to this forum and to Coach but I now own two Madison Lindsey's, one in pale grey and the other in canary; love carrying them. 
It was actually seeing Bobbi Kristina Brown carrying her saffron Madison Lindsey on The Houstons that turned me on to Coach and this style.


----------



## Coach2020

Beautiful bag sad story


----------



## Caspin22

mmgirl77 said:


> OK, this really isn't a "Celebrity" post, I guess, but was anybody watching "House Hunters" the other night?  I think it was Monday the 20th, and the house hunter was a gal in Chicago, and she had a really pretty Lindsey bag she was carrying.
> 
> I can't figure out the color.  It was a deep burgundy, or bordeaux, maybe?



I have seen that episode and I noticed it too!


----------



## mmgirl77

Lol I've been trolling eBay looking for it ever since!


----------



## gr8onteej

In the February issue of People Style Watch.  Sophia Bush of Chicago PD with a colorblock swagger


----------



## PixieChick72

I know, it's awful, poor, poor girl.....words can't actually express how I feel about it [emoji22]


----------



## jlynnea

mashedpotato said:


> Chloë Grace Moretz




Can someone name this bag, please?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

jlynnea said:


> Can someone name this bag, please?



Black matte swagger.


----------



## Caledonia

In the movie "Joy" Jennifer Lawrence has a couple vintage Coach styles.


----------



## Catbird9

Hi, can anyone ID this celebrity and her bag? Thanks.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, can anyone ID this celebrity and her bag? Thanks.




It's the Classic shoulder purse (double string on strap) I have one and it's NOT the penny.


----------



## letstalkbags

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, can anyone ID this celebrity and her bag? Thanks.


Her name is Gwyneth Paltrow.
 To me the bag looks exactly like the style #19914
 Legacy leather Penny in cognac by Coach ,
 but not positive . (Bag on Gwenyth has no tassels on it.)
* 
*


----------



## Zealous

Catbird9 said:


> Hi, can anyone ID this celebrity and her bag? Thanks.




Hi! I also believe Gwyneth Paltrow is wearing the Coach Legacy Penny Shoulder Purse #19914 released around 2012 that came with tassels. Described by Coach as "Inspired by a charmingly compact Coach design from the 1970s."

I found a review video:
http://youtu.be/P-_WEtkqeCw

And how to double the strap to carry it as a shoulder bag:
http://youtu.be/0YEziCu0Z9E


----------



## Catbird9

frivofrugalista said:


> It's the Classic shoulder purse (double string on strap) I have one and it's NOT the penny.





letstalkbags said:


> Her name is Gwyneth Paltrow.
> To me the bag looks exactly like the style #19914
> Legacy leather Penny in cognac by Coach ,
> but not positive . (Bag on Gwenyth has no tassels on it.)





Zealous said:


> Hi! I also believe Gwyneth Paltrow is wearing  the Coach Legacy Penny Shoulder Purse #19914 released around 2012 that  came with tassels. Described by Coach as "Inspired by a charmingly  compact Coach design from the 1970s."
> 
> I found a review video:
> http://youtu.be/P-_WEtkqeCw
> 
> And how to double the strap to carry it as a shoulder bag:
> http://youtu.be/0YEziCu0Z9E



Thank you all! I can't believe I didn't recognize Gwyneth Paltrow!:shame:

As for the bag, I thought it looked like an original 1970s Shoulder Purse (which I have), but something was different. I couldn't see a tassel which would have been a clue that it was the more recent Legacy bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you all! I can't believe I didn't recognize Gwyneth Paltrow!:shame:
> 
> As for the bag, I thought it looked like an original 1970s Shoulder Purse (which I have), but something was different. I couldn't see a tassel which would have been a clue that it was the more recent Legacy bag.






Here it is: tag says Coach Classic Leather Shoulder purse, bought in 2013 #17994


----------



## frivofrugalista

catbird9 said:


> hi, can anyone id this celebrity and her bag? Thanks.


----------



## Zealous

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3249626




You're right, FF! Great job!  

I hadn't remembered that a classic version was released. And now, I can see that the Classic Shoulder Purse has piping around the purse whereas the Legacy Penny has multiple rows of stitching. 

With your provided id, I found this:
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=682100&l=49dddf39e5&id=135295229855882


----------



## Catbird9

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3249621
> 
> Here it is: tag says Coach Classic Leather Shoulder purse, bought in 2013 #17994



That looks like the one!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zealous said:


> You're right, FF! Great job!
> 
> I hadn't remembered that a classic version was released. And now, I can see that the Classic Shoulder Purse has piping around the purse whereas the Legacy Penny has multiple rows of stitching.
> 
> With your provided id, I found this:
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=682100&l=49dddf39e5&id=135295229855882




Great detective work! Wow already 5 years!


----------



## reginatina

Melanie Lynskey and her racing green Ace (coincidentally, it's my bag of the week).


----------



## Suzanne B.

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/chrissy-teigen-pregnant-baby-instagram-97311

Chrissy Teigen and Mercer.....Instagram post article....


----------



## shminbabe

reginatina said:


> Melanie Lynskey and her racing green Ace (coincidentally, it's my bag of the week).



Melanie Lynskey and .. Clyde!

Love her on Togetherness.  I'm sad it's cancelled.

The bag looks great on her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Emma Roberts at Coachella. Looks like a Chalk Dinky to me!


----------



## sad16480

BeachBagGal said:


> Emma Roberts at Coachella. Looks like a Chalk Dinky to me!
> View attachment 3332851



Coach sandals too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sad16480 said:


> Coach sandals too!



Oh nice catch! I don't know  Coach shoes like I do the handbags lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal




----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> View attachment 3409842
> 
> View attachment 3409843
> 
> View attachment 3409844


I love the green rogue. What is sticking out of the top of it? It looks like a dino doll.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> View attachment 3409842
> 
> View attachment 3409843
> 
> View attachment 3409844



Wow, I love that patchwork Rogue!!! It's such an effortlessly cool bag.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love the green rogue. What is sticking out of the top of it? It looks like a dino doll.



I was wondering the same thing. It does look like a dino doll. Probably a little too big to be a fob. Haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow, I love that patchwork Rogue!!! It's such an effortlessly cool bag.....



Yeah, it is a cool bag. I like it better seeing it in action than on Coach's site.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love the green rogue. What is sticking out of the top of it? It looks like a dino doll.






Here's a better pic of it.


----------



## meridee

Kate Moss carrying Mickey!


----------



## Goofydes

Winona Rhyder and Millie Bobby Brown at the Coach show.


----------



## Silkpearl




----------



## Silkpearl

Thought this was a nice photo and coach tea dinky, - but couldn't remember where I found this or who she was - Millie Bobbie Brown, same as posted by Goofydes previously.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Missandei from Game of Thrones. [emoji3]




Credit: Her own instagram


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sarah Jessica Parker on HBO set, looks like a vintage Penny purse. she's in character for this pic


----------



## popartist

Selena Gomez wore a Stuart Vevers-designed GOWN to the Met Gala tonight - an expansion into evening wear for Coach 1941 in 2018, perhaps?

http://www.refinery29.com/2017/05/152502/selena-gomez-met-gala-2017-coach-evening-wear


----------



## popartist

Here's a photo of Selena's ensemble from Coach at the Met Gala:


----------



## Suzanne B.

Where was her stylist? Her makeup and hair was awful, unusual for her. Sorry, but take away that train and that gown looks too much like a nightgown to me.


----------



## Chihua5

Suzanne B. said:


> Where was her stylist? Her makeup and hair was awful, unusual for her. Sorry, but take away that train and that gown looks too much like a nightgown to me.


It was for the Met Gala where the theme was suppose to be "Avant-garde" and honoring a Japanese designer who excelled in this.  Not sure her dress qualifies for this but the makeup, hairstyle certainly does.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

popartist said:


> Here's a photo of Selena's ensemble from Coach at the Met Gala:
> 
> View attachment 3686035



I think she look lovely and fresh... Very spring and young....


----------



## camerin

COACH ADDICT said:


> I think she look lovely and fresh... Very spring and young....


I think she looks fresh and lovely too! And I like her little handbag as well.


----------



## zjones

I am not a fan of that dress at all.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sasha Lane, from the NASA collection


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker on HBO set, looks like a vintage Penny purse. she's in character for this pic
> View attachment 3661105


I believe it's a pocket purse, not a penny. I used to have this same purse in the same color but mine was in better condition.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Eva Longoria wearing a beige Ruby (i have one, GREAT bag!)


----------



## okdot

I like Coach 1941 clothing but I think some of these pictures demonstrate that, unless you're 15, it's hard to pull off a head to toe look consisting only of Coach items. One skirt, funky shoes or a jacket definitely can be a great addition to an outfit, but a whole outfit can be a bit much imo. Maybe I'm just not 'bold' enough in my tastes though.


----------



## highrider9o9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Eva Longoria wearing a beige Ruby (i have one, GREAT bag!)
> View attachment 3780461



Thats not a ruby, it's a crosstown cross body


----------



## ccbaggirl89

highrider9o9 said:


> Thats not a ruby, it's a crosstown cross body


yes! they don't allow edits for some reason!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez 9/15/17


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez 9/30/17


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Bosworth 11/7/17, looks like mini rogue 17


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez 11/18/17


----------



## popartist

Selena wearing a Coach moto dress and carrying a quilted rivets Dinky at the AMA's tonight, good look except for the blonde hair!


----------



## faintlymacabre

popartist said:


> Selena wearing a Coach moto dress and carrying a quilted rivets Dinky at the AMA's tonight, good look except for the blonde hair!
> 
> View attachment 3884910


I wonder if he version of the quilted Dinky will be available for purchase. I really like the colour gradient.


----------



## popartist

Selena also had on custom Coach pumps with little tea roses on them, trying to find a postable pic.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I want this rouge 25 ...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez


----------



## PurseUOut

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Selena Gomez
> View attachment 4019472



I am loving the signature Riley more and more each day! Too bad it’s too small for my lifestyle


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

PurseUOut said:


> I am loving the signature Riley more and more each day! Too bad it’s too small for my lifestyle


I don't normally care for signature stuff, but it's actually really cute. Too small for me as well, though.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Easter Sunday outfit


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Olivia Munn


----------



## Lake Effect

Wow. Looks like a vintage Casino bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kiersey Clemons


----------



## Hyacinth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kiersey Clemons
> View attachment 4030751



That dress really looks GREAT on her! And I love that little pop of color from the bag. Cute outfit, and she wears it very well.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Coach @ the Met gala.  Looks like a failed wedding dress to me.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Lots of pretty and interesting dresses at the gala.  Here is a link - https://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2018/05/07/fashion/red-carpet-pictures-met-gala.html


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I liked Letitia Wright's dress more than Selena's. Neither one of their makeup looks was very good though. Of course, I think their bags were the best part:


----------



## Suzanne B.

Galaxygrrl said:


> View attachment 4061314
> 
> 
> Lots of pretty and interesting dresses at the gala.  Here is a link - https://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2018/05/07/fashion/red-carpet-pictures-met-gala.html


This looks more like a nightie than formal attire.


----------



## Lake Effect

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I liked Letitia Wright's dress more than Selena's. Neither one of their makeup looks was very good though. Of course, I think their bags were the best part:


Coach Kisslock x THE LORD !!!


----------



## Newpurselove

Poor SG- the dress wasn't great but it wasn't horrible. The hair and makeup though  total disaster. Not flattering at all unfortunately...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anna Kendrick 7/9/18


----------



## Hyacinth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Anna Kendrick 7/9/18
> View attachment 4127135



It's nice to see a "youngster" who still appreciates the classics!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jenna Dewan


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Liv Tyler, something vintage


----------



## Lake Effect

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Liv Tyler, something vintage
> View attachment 4386919


Nice, Legacy Rambler, style # 9061. I only know cause I just rehabbed two, navy and black


----------



## angelwings_hk

Anybody know what bag this is? I'm not very familiar with Coach bags. Thanks.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

angelwings_hk said:


> Anybody know what bag this is? I'm not very familiar with Coach bags. Thanks.


Looks like it's the mini dark fairytale duffle 12.


----------



## angelwings_hk

Harley77 said:


> Looks like it's the mini dark fairytale duffle 12.



Thank you ! I love it! Can I not get this bag anymore?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

angelwings_hk said:


> Thank you ! I love it! Can I not get this bag anymore?


This particular style sold out almost immediately. Maybe ebay will bring you luck?


----------



## Alexa5

Harley77 said:


> This particular style sold out almost immediately. Maybe ebay will bring you luck?


Out of curiosity I looked on ebay and the sellers want $550 and $600 for it!  eek!  ( I wasn't looking for myself, just wondering )


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Alexa5 said:


> Out of curiosity I looked on ebay and the sellers want $550 and $600 for it!  eek!  ( I wasn't looking for myself, just wondering )


Oh that's crazy!!
I was so hoping it would show up on FOS. I have the large version and thought it would have been adorable to get the tiny one for my daughter.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Out of curiosity I looked on ebay and the sellers want $550 and $600 for it!  eek!  ( I wasn't looking for myself, just wondering )


[emoji33] what did it retail for?


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> [emoji33] what did it retail for?


I don't know, but I just feel like the bag shouldn't be that much on ebay.  I just think bags that are bought later after you miss them in the stores, should be high enough to make it worth it for the seller, but not overpriced that noone will buy it.  lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I think it was around $395?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Custom made for Maisie Williams for the Game of Thrones season 8 premiere:


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Custom made for Maisie Williams for the Game of Thrones season 8 premiere:



Oh I LOVE this!! And super excited about GoT!


----------



## sb2

Saw these pictures of Miranda Lambert with her husband carrying a Coach


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Charlize Theron in the Cassie? Correct if wrong, she keeps the logo covered up in every image.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mandy Moore (in character, on set of This is Us 2/10/20, and second one from previous season)


----------



## Hyacinth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Charlize Theron in the Cassie? Correct if wrong, she keeps the logo covered up in every image.
> View attachment 4583810



It's pretty easy to tell which celebs are getting their Coaches for free or are getting paid to carry them and which ones aren't.


----------



## highrider9o9

Britney Spears and her rogue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I jus


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mandy Moore (in character, on set of This is Us 2/10/20, and second one from previous season)
> View attachment 4663436
> View attachment 4663437


I just watched these episodes and noticed the bags too.


----------



## VSOP

I think this is the bag being released this week

this pic was in 2015


----------



## popartist

Erika Jayne


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo  8/20/21 @ a Hamilton performance


----------



## songan

Model Holly Magson for Gratzia magazine



Photography: Steven Popovich.
Fashion Direction: Kim Payne.
Hair & Makeup: Nicola Burford.
Photography Assistant: Ryan Flannagan.
Fashion Assistant: Chrystalla Phylactou.
Model: Holly Magson at Chadwick.

Source: 小红书@Chava


----------



## Naminé

songan said:


> Model Holly Magson for Gratzia magazine
> Photography: Steven Popovich.
> Fashion Direction: Kim Payne.
> Hair & Makeup: Nicola Burford.
> Photography Assistant: Ryan Flannagan.
> Fashion Assistant: Chrystalla Phylactou.
> Model: Holly Magson at Chadwick.
> 
> Source: 小红书@Chava



Love that trenchcoat! She is rocking it!!


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth《청춘기록》. This drama documents the journey of three youth striving to make it in the Korean fashion industry; therefore, a lot of male fashion prestige brand IDs are expected. He wears the Coach Pre-Fall 2020 collection bomber jacket in episode 8.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park So Dam ( 박소담) wore a Marc Jacobs watch and a Coach Tabby 26 shoulder bag in Record of Youth《청춘기록》 episode 11. Her character, Ahn Jung Ha, is trying to make it as a celebrity makeup artist, while her boyfriend, Sa Hye Joon, is struggling to become a famous actor. Their travails parallel those of South Korean youth all striving for relationships, careers, and personal growth.


----------



## songan

In the new Korean drama Oh My Landlord 《 오! 주인님》 episode 14, actress Nana (나나) styled her denim coat from Coach with the Balloon medium canvas shoulder bag from Loewe. Full denim outfits have been on-trend and the button hardware is so indicative of Coach. The little flower on the bottom right adds an extra cuteness to the denim coat which also works as a denim dress.


----------



## songan

Won Jin-Ah (원진아) acted as the cosmetics brand marketer Yoon Song-Ah in She Would Never Know 《선배, 그 립스틱 바르지 마요》.
This drama is a noona-dongsaeng romance.  In episode 11, her earrings are from Clemence jewelry and the shoulder bag from COACH.


----------



## songan

Actress Olivia Wilde @ JFK airport



Coach Legacy Ergo Bag


----------



## luvs*it*

Greta Onieogou as Layla on All American S04 E01 wearing the Small Camera Bag in Brass/Chalk


----------



## crazyforcoach09

luvs*it* said:


> Greta Onieogou as Layla on All American S04 E01 wearing the Small Camera Bag in Brass/Chalk
> 
> View attachment 5239717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239718


Best show ever


----------



## songan

Hailey Bieber


----------



## whateve

songan said:


> Hailey Bieber
> View attachment 5242894


That's Coach? At first glance, it looks fake!


----------



## songan

whateve said:


> That's Coach? At first glance, it looks fake!


Yes, it is Coach. Please see the below direct item link to the Coach website.


Coach Signature Cardigan
Style No. C6356
Price: $495


----------



## songan

Amelia Hamlin


Coach x Schott N.Y.C. Oversized Shearling Coat in a SOLD OUT color


----------



## songan

Transgender actress Tommy Dorfman wore a plaid dress by Coach to the CDFA Fashion Awards 2021 in New York City on November 10, 2021. She wore a sheer black chocker and sheer black socks to go with her strappy high heels.


----------



## shminbabe

Such a cool look, I love a plaid.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 12/4/21


----------



## Teagaggle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> JLo 12/4/21
> 
> View attachment 5266273


Is Ben wearing Coach sneakers too?


----------



## zarazara12

songan said:


> Hailey Bieber
> View attachment 5242894


Love


----------



## Lake Effect

songan said:


> Actress Olivia Wilde @ JFK airport
> View attachment 5239104
> 
> View attachment 5239103
> Coach Legacy Ergo Bag


*House, MD* fan here. I completely love that she is carrying this Ergo.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 4/13/22 -- with her Coach bag and new green ring, although hard to see it!


----------



## geeitsangela

Twice's Tzuyu


----------



## katev

This picture from the 1998 Holiday Catalog shows Lara Flynn Boyle hugging the Italian-made Coach Bridle Satchel 6707 hand-crafted from calfskin with pigskin inserts.


----------



## Hyacinth

katev said:


> This picture from the 1998 Holiday Catalog shows Lara Flynn Boyle hugging the Italian-made Coach Bridle Satchel 6707 hand-crafted from calfskin with pigskin inserts.
> 
> View attachment 5401369




I LOVE that catalog, there are photos of several other amazing people in the 1998 catalogs. News reporter Serena Altschul, dancer Julie Kent, model Alek Wek, author John Irving, and the incomparable MS Gloria Steinem. And of course there was "Moose" the world's most famous Jack Russell Terrier, who played Eddie on "Frasier". I think he was on at least three catalog covers and heaven only knows how many other pages.


----------



## katev

Hyacinth said:


> I LOVE that catalog, there are photos of several other amazing people in the 1998 catalogs. News reporter Serena Altschul, dancer Julie Kent, model Alek Wek, author John Irving, and the incomparable MS Gloria Steinem. And of course there was "Moose" the world's most famous Jack Russell Terrier, who played Eddie on "Frasier". I think he was on at least three catalog covers and heaven only knows how many other pages.



I agree, It's more fun to see celebrities enjoying the beautiful bags!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> This picture from the 1998 Holiday Catalog shows Lara Flynn Boyle hugging the Italian-made Coach Bridle Satchel 6707 hand-crafted from calfskin with pigskin inserts.
> 
> View attachment 5401369





Hyacinth said:


> I LOVE that catalog, there are photos of several other amazing people in the 1998 catalogs. News reporter Serena Altschul, dancer Julie Kent, model Alek Wek, author John Irving, and the incomparable MS Gloria Steinem. And of course there was "Moose" the world's most famous Jack Russell Terrier, who played Eddie on "Frasier". I think he was on at least three catalog covers and heaven only knows how many other pages.



You're right, there are loads of great photos of celebrities with Coach bags in the 1998 Holiday Catalogs! I was looking for Bridle Bag photos when I found the picture of Lara Flynn Boyle but I really enjoyed browsing through all of the photos that start at the link below, thanks to the efforts of @Hyacinth!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-catalogs.1045341/page-14#post-34785461 





						Vintage Coach Catalogs
					

1998 New Collections Pt 2




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## beckybbluewrite

Caledonia said:


> I love the red shoulder bag Jamie Lee Curtis carries in _Christmas With the Kranks_. Just wondering if it's a Coach? It looks like it to me, but I haven't been able to figure out what style/year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406166


Love this! Love the red too of course! Sure looks like a vintage Coach!


----------



## beckybbluewrite

beckybbluewrite said:


> Love this! Love the red too of course! Sure looks like a vintage Coach!


9338 if you Google Christmas with the kranks and coach, that's the model # that comes up


----------



## Hyacinth

beckybbluewrite said:


> 9338 if you Google Christmas with the kranks and coach, that's the model # that comes up



After 9 years I doubt if the Original Poster is still searching for the answer but that's the correct style.


----------



## beckybbluewrite

"Yay me!"- for being the first person to answer her in 9 years


----------



## beckybbluewrite

BonBonz said:


> Emma Roberts with black cherry Penny.


 Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sarah Jessica Parker's wardrobe in the HBO series "Divorce" was beautiful, and she wore a couple of different "vintage" Coach bags.


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker's wardrobe in the HBO series "Divorce" was beautiful, and she wore a couple of different "vintage" Coach bags.
> 
> View attachment 5616349


I had that bag at one time.


----------



## Caledonia

Hyacinth said:


> After 9 years I doubt if the Original Poster is still searching for the answer but that's the correct style.





beckybbluewrite said:


> "Yay me!"- for being the first person to answer her in 9 years


Haha, too funny. I did find the answer, purchased one in black from eBay & used it with love for a couple of years. Thanks for bringing back a great memory.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Garcelle Beauvais 10/8/22


----------

